# France - One photo a day (thread open to all)



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> ^^Hopefully there are no people living around there.


Well actually there are people living around the volcano. Réunion is a very densely populated island, and although the side of the island where the volcano is located is the least populated, there are people living there nonetheless. The lava flow on the picture happened in the commune of Saint-Philippe, and the nearest settlement was the village of Tremblet, located only 3 km (2 miles) from the lava flow, where the 400 inhabitants had to be evacuated for few days. Some kids were even intoxicated by the toxic fumes and had to be sent to the hospital. The RN2 highway was covered by the lava flow which cut all road traffic on the eastern coast of Réunion. French road authorities have since reopened the road above the cold lava flow. I have fascinating pictures showing work on the still warm lava flow to reopen the road, but I can't turn this thread into a Réunion thread unfortunately.

If you click on the link below you can see great pictures of the 2006 eruption, and above all an increadible video of the eruption, with sound! You gotta hear that. I once witnessed a minor eruption in Costa Rica, some years ago, and the noise is the most extraordinary thing about an eruption. I'll never forget the noise.

http://www.fournaise.info/eruption30aout2006.php


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

What about ski in the morning, beach in the afternoon, and casino in the evening? The fort of Antibes on the French Riviera with the backdrop of the snowy Mercantour peaks.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Today, another of France's 36,000 villages: the village of Roussillon, in Provence, with its colorful houses in typical Provençal style, perched on top of a hill overlooking the beautiful Provence countryside.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

I remember this all too well!!! This lovely little town is amazing!


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> What about ski in the morning, beach in the afternoon, and casino in the evening? The fort of Antibes on the French Riviera with the backdrop of the snowy Mercantour peaks.


It's amazinf that high mountains are so close to the coast!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Back to northern France! In complete contrast with the warm and welcoming village of Roussillon, here is a fortified church in the village of Wimy, in Picardy. This picture is perhaps not as aesthetically pleasing as the ones shown in this thread before, but it's very interesting for several reasons. First it shows the dark red brick and slate roofs that are typical of buildings in Picardy. This is quite similar to the style of architecture in southern Belgium, and completely different from the style of buildings in Provence. Second, this church is a typical example of the fortified churches and villages that dot Picardy. The rather flat Picardy, located to the north of Paris, was the main route of invasions into France. The English, the Germans, the Spaniards, the Russians, they all invaded France through Picardy (if you wonder about the Spaniards and the Russians, the former invaded France from the Spanish Netherlands, and the latter in 1814 after the failure of Napoleon's Campaign of Russia). Living in the corridor of invasions, people in Picardy fortified their villages, and even their churches, to protect themselves against looting and murdering soldiers and mercenaries.

More broadly speaking, these pictures of Roussilon and Wimy reveal the incredible diversity of France. Picardy and Provence are almost as different as Belgium and Italy: their weather is different, their native languages are different (Picard and Provençal, which were replaced by French only in the 20th century), their landscape and agriculture is different, the mentality of their people is different (the cold mentality of Picard people, almost Germanic, who have witnessed so many wars and endured so much hardship, vs. the warm and expensive nature of Provençal people, very Latin, used to a sweet life, at least compared with Picardy, away from the turmoils affecting the rest of Europe), and yet both places are France. When you think about it, France is a country that should never have existed; places as far apart and different as Picardy and Provence had absolutely nothing in common except that they spoke Romance languages, nothing predestined this vast territory extending from the Pyrenees to the North Sea to ever become a single united country, and yet that's just what happened. I hope with these pictures you can get a sense of the diversity of the provinces that have come to form this country called France which even French people know only very partially (personally, by editing this thread I'm discovering some places I had never seen or heard of before).


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

We are often surprised by diversity when visiting foreing countries mainly because we fail to relate more than a preconceived idea to it. 

Then you discover there's a whole world beside that.

It's true for France, but for Belgium and Italy as well.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

@brisavoine, thank you for presenting all this incredible diversity and beauty to us, you're quite successful at it kay:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^And so far we've seen only a small part of it. I haven't even touched on Quercy, Poitou, Basque Country, Berry, Bresse, Auvergne, French Flanders, Lozère, Roussillon (the province, not the village), Anjou, Champagne, and many more. I'll try to cover all the provinces, eventually. Like I said, there are between 36,000 and 37,000 towns and villages in France. If I showed one each day, it would take 100 years to show them all!!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

brisavoine said:


> Don't be silly now. It has nothing to do with that. I know many people who move to Strasbourg like they'd move to Nantes or Toulouse. In fact you as in Englishman would probably feel more in a foreign country in Northern Ireland than a Frenchman would in Alsace. I can imagine a Parisian moving to Strasbourg (in fact I know some), but I cannot imagine a Londoner in his/her right mind moving to Belfast.
> 
> In reality it just has to do with the idea of "east". In France "east" has a bad reputation. All the bad things come from the east. The Huns came from the East, the Germanic invasions too, and more recently the German invasions. Winter comes from the east. Civilisation is west, barbarim is east. Maybe it's cliché, but in the psyche of people it plays a role. It's not just Alsace. Regions like Lorraine, Champagne, Franche-Comté are not popular among French people. They would hardly spend their holidays there. And it's a bit unfair because these regions have nice landscape and towns too, like everywhere in France.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Anyway, I love Strasbourg, and being the closest major town in France to where I live, I try to visit as much as possible. In fact, I was there last week, popped over from Frankfurt for the day.


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

brisavoine said:


>


Loool a fortified church! I have never seen it before!


----------



## brothejr (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea I'm going to have to agree with the others that is one sweet looking church!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

There's more to Picardy than just severe fortified villages and bleak WW1 battlefields. Here are for instance the beautiful Gardens of Valloires. The Cistercian Abbey of Valloires was built in Gothic style in the 13th century, but it was later completely destroyed due to the repeated invasions of Picardy. The abbey was rebuilt at the beginning of the 18th century. Saved during the French Revolution due to the care of the local lord (who himself miraculously survived through the period), it was given back to the Church in the 19th century, but the Church was again kicked out by the French govenment in 1906 when Church and State were separated. The abandonned buildings served as a Belgian military hospital during WW1 (the battlefields were only 80 km/50 miles away). The buildings survived the two world wars.

In 1989 the world-renowned French landscape architect Gilles Clément created the Gardens of Valloires at the abbey. The gardens cover 9 hectares, which is approximately one-third the size of the Tuileries Gardens in Paris, and contain 5,000 species of Asian plants and shrubs (particularly some beautiful rose gardens).

The buildings in the picture are not really in the Picardy style (contrary to the fortified church before). Here it's basically the quintessential northern French style, known the world over as just the "French style".


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Let's now leave Picardy and head to the old province of Quercy in southern France. We have to cross 800 km (500 miles) of France to reach Quercy where we'll arrive tomorrow. On our way this is the kind of roads we'll drive on. This is a typical French countryside road, by a late afternoon in midsummer.

Plane trees were planted on a massive scale along French roads in the 18th and 19th centuries to provide shade in summer for travellers. Roads like this one are unfortunately fast disappearing. Plane trees along roads have become a fatal hazard for inebriated young people returning home from partying in night clubs and whose cars often crash on the trunks of plane trees. Associations of parents have formed calling for the cutting of trees to save the life of young people, and tree cutting along roads has started on a large scale in some French regions. In Gers, a famous tourist area, the departmental council decided to cut all the trees along the country roads, which created outrage among Parisian lovers of the beautiful Gers countryside.

As often, there's a gap between occasional tourists who would like the countryside to remain unchanged and tended for tourists, and people actually living in the countryside who want to adapt their environment to modern and safe life. Environmental associations are also outraged by the massive tree cutting along French roads, but local mayors and councilors who order the trees cut say they can't live with the death of young people on their conscience. The thought of young people crashing on plane trees in the early morning is haunting many rural mayors and councilors.

How much longer will we find such beautiful traditional roads?


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> Let's now leave Picardy and head to the old province of Quercy in southern France. We have to cross 800 km (500 miles) of France to reach Quercy where we'll arrive tomorrow. On our way this is the kind of roads we'll drive on. This is a typical French countryside road, by a late afternoon in midsummer.
> 
> Plane trees were planted on a massive scale along French roads in the 18th and 19th centuries to provide shade in summer for travellers. Roads like this one are unfortunately fast disappearing. Plane trees along roads have become a fatal hazard for inebriated young people returning home from partying in night clubs and whose cars often crash on the trunks of plane trees. Associations of parents have formed calling for the cutting of trees to save the life of young people, and tree cutting along roads has started on a large scale in some French regions. In Gers, a famous tourist area, the departmental council decided to cut all the trees along the country roads, which created outrage among Parisian lovers of the beautiful Gers countryside.
> 
> ...


You are maybe exagerating.
This type of road is not disappearing. And this is not only young inebriated people who crash on those trees, but also common people.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

How can sober people crash on a tree on the edge of a straight stretch of road? They are either drunk or drive well above speed limits, or both.

Anyway, although it's sad to see those roads disappearing, I think life should come first.


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

nice to see theres more to france then paris


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

Those roads are now more or less saved : they were a problem in the 70s when the road map in France was weak. Now, there are highways everywhere.

Still a problem for the local alcoholized youth though. And sometimes, those trees just waste some marvellous views.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Nijal said:


> You are maybe exagerating.
> This type of road is not disappearing.





Giri said:


> Those roads are now more or less saved : they were a problem in the 70s when the road map in France was weak. Now, there are highways everywhere.


I think you guys are not fully aware of the issue. You can check the website of the association Trees and Roads for instance. Trees and Roads try to save trees along roads, and map all tree lined roads of France. There's a petition on their website to save the trees in Gers, you can sign it:
http://www.arbresetroutes.org/index.html

On the opposite side, here you have the blog of a woman and department councilor in Lorraine who is adamantly in favor of cutting trees along roads. She writes: "Now that death penalty is abolished, as a mother I can't stand that a tree sentences a child to death just because he/she has violated the traffic code." "I love nature and trees, but I prefer people : they are an integral part of nature, and killing people is like killing nature !" You can see her blog here:
http://www.claudine-becq-vinci.com/article-15607117.html

So you see, it's still an actual issue, not something back in the 1970s.


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

If you read the websites, you'll see that the thematic is now about better infrastructures to make those regions more favorable to economic investments.

What can we do about it ? Personally, I miss the good old times of under-development when my very home region was "out" of History. But with decentralization in the 80s and now europeanization, it appears that regions cannot live anymore on subsidies from Paris and intend to make their regions "dynamic".

The issue is then more global : I personally refuse the "normalization"of France. I know what Spain looks like and I don't France to commit the same errors. But people elect people that favour policies I oppose. What can I do about it ?


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow those pictures are beautifull, thanks.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

> Don't be silly now. It has nothing to do with that. I know many people who move to Strasbourg like they'd move to Nantes or Toulouse. In fact you as in Englishman would probably feel more in a foreign country in Northern Ireland than a Frenchman would in Alsace. I can imagine a Parisian moving to Strasbourg (in fact I know some), but I cannot imagine a Londoner in his/her right mind moving to Belfast.
> 
> In reality it just has to do with the idea of "east". In France "east" has a bad reputation. All the bad things come from the east. The Huns came from the East, the Germanic invasions too, and more recently the German invasions. Winter comes from the east. Civilisation is west, barbarim is east. Maybe it's cliché, but in the psyche of people it plays a role. It's not just Alsace. Regions like Lorraine, Champagne, Franche-Comté are not popular among French people. They would hardly spend their holidays there. And it's a bit unfair because these regions have nice landscape and towns too, like everywhere in France.
> 
> More broadly speaking, it's something I've always found amusing. In England the regions along the Channel have a very good reputation, people want to move there, they are seen as sunny and fun places compared to the rest of England, whereas in France the Channel coast has not a good reputation, it's really not a place where people would like to move, yet it's exactly the same Channel as the one in England that is so popular. Same with eastern French regions. In Germany the Palatinate, the Rhine Valley with its castles and vineyards are all very popular, they are thought of as one of the best part in the country, yet Lorraine and Alsace which are just the same as Palatinate have no such good reputation in France, and few tourists go there. It's just the southern tropism. These regions have the bad luck of being in the north and east of the country, which is entirely artificial when you think about it, because it they were in the west of Germany or in the south of England they'd be very popular in these two countries.


In Germany it's the same way: The East has no good reputation, because the cold winter, the Russians and the Communism who split the country came from the East.
In the time of the cold war all the land east from the Elbe river was the enemy's land and in the mind of the people begins not far behind Berlin Siberia and the eurasian steppe.

That's in some way strange:
In Germany the people move from the east and the north to the west and the south just as the people in Britain, France and the USA do.


----------



## Goloo (Mar 16, 2008)

Today's photo: the port of La cotinière in Charente-Maritime:


----------



## ggl (Aug 3, 2005)

Haut-Koenisgbourg Castle (Elsass), during last summer :


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Nijal said:


> Loool a fortified church! I have never seen it before!


There is a fortified church of the inquisition not too far from home, if Brisavoine is ok I'll post a few pictures the next days of the Hautes Pyrénées (I'd like to post at least 2).


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Here is a real fortified church:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^ Where is that??


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

^^ Luz Saint Sauveur


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

A map and a short comment will be welcome next time, Matthieu .


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*Pix of my blog*










this photo was taken in august 2007 *La Londe les Maures * on the Côte d'Azur
*More photos about countrysides & architecture on my blog* http://contrairement.blogspot.com/


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice pics ! Thank you !


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Brennilis in Finistère, Brittany









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabsenstylsen/2043465411/


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

*Millau Bridge*


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

One of the most beautiful Countries in the world , no doubt a bout it . Je t'aime La france


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

my favourite part of europe


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

awesome bridge  soo tall


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG, being in a Country where I live with along cold winter ,every time I see a picture with palm tree I am so longing for it man


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

and that's my favourite place in france - menton, cote d'azur


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh so beautiful ! I can't wait to go there :rock:


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fort Lalatte, Côtes d'Armor (22), Bretagne !









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1332111927/sizes/o/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyril said:


>


^^ One of the longest bridges in the world. Amazing :cheers:


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

A photo of Dune of pilat near Bordeaux on the Atlantic cosat, the sand in the back is a dune of 300 meters high
More photos on France on http://contrairement.blogspot.com/


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

France has an awesome landscape, so much in natural as in urban sites. My favourite part is the Mediterranean, but places like the Alps, Brittany, Paris, Bourdeaux and Auvernia are outstanding.

Un morceau si petit mais si grandiose de terre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


>


Amazing Paris


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

two more from Bretagne :angel:

La Rance valley near _La Ville ès Nonais_ (35, Ille-et-Vilaine)...

Sim-City 3 landscape...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/421082582/sizes/l/


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/421082303/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Millau Bridge panoramic view (from flickr)


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing Paris


Yeah, nothing beats Paris. It's THE city if you ask me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I know  Paris its the *BEST*! I like it a lot :banana:


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Hague Cape in northern département of La Manche in May 2008.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Le Puy en Velay, Haute-Loire








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Puy-en-Velay


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rocamadour in departement of Lot in South-West of France









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atauri/2139034222/sizes/o/


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

steph35 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/421082303/sizes/l/


This is cool. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amiens Cathedral
panoramio


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fougères in... Bretagne 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2459451869/sizes/l/


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

Rocamadour est si pittoresque!! ça doit ê superbe en vrai


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Normandie, Le Havre*


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

This is in Lauzere (48), it has a population density of 15 hab./km² ( lowest in metropolitan France)


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Salut!!!
i am from mexico
i like me France
my grandmother is from France
France is beatiful...


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

a frozen lake in France??
And where is Lauzere located?


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

friedemann said:


> a frozen lake in France??
> And where is Lauzere located?


^^Why not? Have you ever been in France during the winter?


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought France is too southern for lakes being frozen.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

friedemann said:


> I thought France is too southern for lakes being frozen.


Most French cities are actually located north of the large canadian cities (montreal, toronto), with Marseilles having the same latitude as toronto .


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

friedemann said:


> a frozen lake in France??
> And where is Lauzere located?


For what ever reason I could not get the map from wikipedia showing where it was located and I was to lazy to make one myself:colgate: but If you know how france look, it's roughfly in the centre,east. Lauzere is at an altitude of about 1km above sea level I think, so it's pretty cold in the winter.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

> Most French cities are actually located north of the large canadian cities (montreal, toronto), with Marseilles having the same latitude as toronto


But the climate is very different because of the gulf stream 



> Lauzere is at an altitude of about 1km above sea level I think, so it's pretty cold in the winter.


1 km? Then it's ok for the lake being frozen! :colgate:


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

friedemann said:


> But the climate is very different because of the gulf stream


Absolutely, being located south or north is only one of many factors impacting temperature. For instance, in Canada, the lakes barely unfreeze in the summer. In France at a similar latitude, the lakes would only sometimes freeze in the winter....

I wouldn't mind if Toronto would get a bit of this gulf stream or whatever else to make it warmer.


----------



## ggl (Aug 3, 2005)

Another frozen lake near Pontarlier (january 2006)  :










http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontarlier (in french)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mont Saint Michel








panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brest (city-start of Tour de France 2008)
from google-search:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Annecy*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Mont Blanc (Chamonix)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, la Ville Rose et le clocher de Saint-Sernin*
>>>








*panoramio*


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks (and sort of feels like when you're there) like a spanish city 

The main difference is the huge sprawl in Toulouse though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Toulouse style is more Spanish, because its near to Pyrenees mounts


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

No, it's the opposite, spanish cities are built Toulouse-style


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Paris*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Disneyland Paris*


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Strasbourg / Strassburg (photo of January 2005)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic of Strasbourg ^^


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

eklips said:


> No, it's the opposite, spanish cities are built Toulouse-style


Great post xd


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Mont Saint Michel looks so magnificent!!! kay:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Lino said:


> Strasbourg / Strassburg (photo of January 2005)


urgghhh...yucky weather!


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi There, 

It's my turn, so here is Semur en Auxois, a medieval town situated in Côte d'Or, in the Bourgogne region (Burgundy).


*Semur en Auxois - Côte d'Or - Bourgogne*










(Taken from Flickr)


I think we could do better concerning this thread. If I compare it with the italian one for example, size and quality of the pics could sometimes be improved (I don't talk about the scenaries chosen, but about the photographic quality). And I can add that the posting rate is not really daily.
So I kindly challenge you guys!!


----------



## tom.schavo (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Look at the hieght of those buildings, its amazing! i already have hieght of phobia, what happens if i go there?


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Today my choice is a typical Camargue landscape.
Camargue is a "natural regional park" (official classification) situated in south east France, both in _Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur_ and _Languedoc-Roussillon_ regions. 
The park is the place where the Rhône delta joins the mediterranean sea, forming an area made of numerous ponds. Camargue is famous for hosting during spring and summer the only one pink flamingos colony in France (10 000members), in _l'étang du Fangassier _ (Fangassier pond).


Camargue - Bouches du Rhône - Provence Alpes Côte d'Azur.


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Cirque de Tournemire (Aveyron)

the green version of the US great canyon










http://www.flickr.com/photos/xian_geo/2298305468/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tom.schavo said:


> Oh my gosh! Look at the hieght of those buildings, its amazing! i already have hieght of phobia, what happens if i go there?


:dunno: think it your self :lol:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

steph35 said:


> Cirque de Tournemire (Aveyron)
> 
> the green version of the US great canyon


Yes you're right the cliffs remind the great canyon ones! I wonder what's the local version of vil coyote and road runner...


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

This is le Marais Poitevin (Poitevin Pond), an huge interregional park situated both in Pays de la Loire and Poitou-Charentes regions (western France close to the atlantic, in the middle between north and south).
It's a swampy area you can discover by feet, bike, horse, and small boats, the green floor on the picture being water! The park is made of many small canals through the forest, giving him the nickname of "Venise verte" (green Venice).











http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_brockman/501323577/


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

whitechoco said:


> I wonder what's the local version of vil coyote and road runner...


it's quite less funny and a little bit harder, it's called... "la bête du Gévaudan"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

steph35 said:


> Cirque de Tournemire (Aveyron)
> 
> the green version of the US great canyon
> 
> ...


That place is near to Nîmes ?


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

it's ~100km east of Nîmes


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Plage de Palombaggia (Corse)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/diane_eve/1947222753/in/set-72157603055368281/


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pincio said:


> *Plage de Palombaggia (Corse)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cow on the beach :lol: :nuts:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

whitechoco said:


> I think we could do better concerning this thread. If I compare it with the italian one for example, size and quality of the pics could sometimes be improved (I don't talk about the scenaries chosen, but about the photographic quality). And I can add that the posting rate is not really daily.
> So I kindly challenge you guys!!


I used to post pics daily, but this thread received little visits (even less than the Danish and Lebanese threads), so I stopped posting. I think it's a 'too-famous-too-well-known' problem. France is the most visited country in the world, and people think they have seen everything already, so the thread doesn't attract as much attention as lesser known countries.

Anyway, here is the village of Lescun, in the province of Béarn, in the French Pyrenées.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> I used to post pics daily, but this thread received little visits (even less than the Danish and Lebanese threads), so I stopped posting. I think it's a too-famous-too-well-known problem. France is the most visited country in the world, and people think they have seen everything already, so the thread doesn't attract as much attention as lesser known countries.


Then I hope visitors will have good surprises! I personally did'nt know Lescun, le cirque de Tournemaire or even Semur-en-Auxois, so I assume that it's the case for a lot of people too, especially foreigners. Plus you can know a place very well and still appreciate the pic.
Anyway, your Lescun picture is stunning!

I got a question : where do you find all the french maps with the accurate departement in red?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Incredible pic ^^^^


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

whitechoco said:


> I got a question : where do you find all the french maps with the accurate departement in red?


Wikipedia.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

yep brisavoine your pics are stunning. Keep it up guyz! :cheers:


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

an incredible look at france, as well as commentary for each photo. thanks brisavoine for a virtual tour of such a beautiful country.

increbile photography, keep up the good work!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Giant caldera on the island of Réunion.


















(photo from unknown author on Flickr)


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Damn that's impressive!!
I guess it's Piton de la Fournaise's caldera?


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Since nobody post a pic yesterday, I guess it’s OK for 2 pics today.

Here is a shot of Tour de France today’s stage, l’Alpe d’Huez (French Alps). It’s the most famous climb of this competition, with its 13.8 km long at an average gradient of 8.1% and 21 hairpin bends.
"Le Tour" is still really followed in France, despite all the doping problems in cycling. In fact it’s a popular event, deeply rooted in french pop culture, and in a sense “bigger” than the scandals and the cheaters themselves. During summer, 300 amateur riders climb l’Alpe d’Huez each day.

This shot shows the first hairpin bend.
Do you think you could own this (with freshwater only)? 
I clamb some pretty passes in Provence, but I think I would need a naked Monica Bellucci at the top to give me desire to take my bike here.  










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2669369794/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I watching Tour de France every day, and today's stage "etape 17" was one of the greatest: *Incredible l’Alpe d’Huez*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

France has everything!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> Giant caldera on the island of Réunion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^There is much hype about the Table Mountain in Cape Town, yet this equally if not more impressive caldera in Réunion is almost never talked about. I wonder why.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> ^^There is much hype about the Table Mountain in Cape Town, yet this equally if not more impressive caldera in Réunion is almost never talked about. I wonder why.


Because the S. African govt. splashes the Table Moutain across your Sunday Magazine more often?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I think part of it is because Réunion's authorities are not very good at promoting the tourism potential of their island worldwide (I mean just look at these stunning pics of Réunion here: http://www.pashnit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16364; it beats Kauai and many other more famous places by a wide margin), and part of it is because of the Anglo-Saxon-centric nature of international media. If Réunion had been colonized by the Brits, I bet it would be a top destination for world tourism today, with some major Hollywood blockbusters filmed there and whatnot.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^^^There are many beautiful places on earth which are quite unknown. Personally, I'd prefer if they remained that way. Too much tourism can ruin a place.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

True. New Caledonia is a perfect example of this. It's one of the real wonders of this planet, yet it is completely unknown and it receives an insignificant number of tourists. It's great for those who venture there, because it's like being a tourist in the 1930s when few people travelled and the best tourist sights were unspoilt. At the same time, people need to make a living, and tourism would help, particularly in Réunion (New Caledonia has 1/3 of nickel reserves worldwide, so they can do without tourism). So it's hard to strike the right balance.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> I think part of it is because Réunion's authorities are not very good at promoting the tourism potential of their island worldwide (I mean just look at these stunning pics of Réunion here: http://www.pashnit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16364; it beats Kauai and many other more famous places by a wide margin), and part of it is because of the Anglo-Saxon-centric nature of international media. If Réunion had been colonized by the Brits, I bet it would be a top destination for world tourism today, with some major Hollywood blockbusters filmed there and whatnot.


Yep, just compare Reunion with the neighboring Mauritius, where tourism has taken a huge leap in the last couple of years. Mauritius used to be a British colony.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Two pics today.

This one shows the famous marais salants (salterns) of Guérande. This city is situated in Loire-Atlantique region, but belongs culturally and historically to Bretagne.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Second pic :

The small village of Cucugnan, Aude departement, Languedoc-Roussillon region.


----------



## BringMeTheHorizon (May 1, 2008)

beautiful.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

French people, and most tourists, always look towards southern France, but there are places in northern France that are stunningly beautiful too. Here is the Blanc Nez Cape near Calais, in the northernmost part of France, a place usually thought of as boring and dreary by French people.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> French people, and most tourists, always look towards southern France, but there are places in northern France that are stunningly beautiful too. Here is the Blanc Nez Cape near Calais, in the northernmost part of France, a place usually thought of as boring and dreary by French people.


Awesome pic brisavoine ^^


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A most unusual view of France: a ruined Khmer temple lost in the middle of a forest in western France, near Cholet. A left-over from the days of the French colonial empire, it is now used as a shrine by the Cambodian immigrant community of western France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WoW! I had no idea that France has something like this ^^


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> A most unusual view of France: a ruined Khmer temple lost in the middle of a forest in western France, near Cholet. A left-over from the days of the French colonial empire, it is now used as a shrine by the Cambodian immigrant community of western France.


That's almost surreal. In the middle of the Pays de la Loire and its castles, there's actually a forest with a Buddhist temple there! :master:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Daydreaming in a beautiful park in central Paris. (no, that's not me on the pic, in case some people wonder)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic ^^ full of green


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> That's almost surreal. In the middle of the Pays de la Loire and its castles, there's actually a forest with a Buddhist temple there! :master:


Its Khmer = = Hindu


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> Giant caldera on the island of Réunion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





whitechoco said:


> Damn that's impressive!!
> I guess it's Piton de la Fournaise's caldera?



It's actually le Cirque de Mafate on the left, and the moutain we see in the middle is le Grand Bénare (2898 m high).

It's indeed strange that La Réunion is not more world wide-known. I was there in 2005, and I saw the most spectacular landscapes I've ever seen.

Here is one pic I took in 2005 :










It's the Formica Léo near Le piton de la Fournaise (that we see in the back).


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> Its Khmer = = Hindu


Khmer people converted to Buddhism in the 14th century, and the Hindu temples were turned into Buddhist temple. This shrine in western France is used as a Buddhist shrine.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> Khmer people converted to Buddhism in the 14th century, and the Hindu temples were turned into Buddhist temple. This shrine in western France is used as a Buddhist shrine.


Ah.....I see


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Rhone-alpes :* 








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/4845987.jpg


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

This is l'Abbaye aux Hommes, situated in the city of Caen, in Basse-Normandie region, where you can find the grave of Guillaume le Conquérant (William the Conqueror).
The building on the left of the pic is the Caen city hall.



















Picture taken from Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/rob_walpole/2665608062/


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Strasbourg Cathedral (Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-Strasbourg)*


Kachle@flickr
Kachle - Strasbourg and Kachle - Strasbourg Cathedral


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Bonifacio, in the Corse-du-Sud departement. 
In fact if you go more south you will find Sardinia, since Bonifacio is the "southernest" city in metropolitan France.
The citadel built on these cliffs is a famous landscape.

*Bonifacio - Corse-du-Sud - Corse*



















Picture taken on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2023145879/


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I just love those new trams in Strasbourg!


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

^^ I hate these wires, they kill the view. I guess what they did in Bordeaux was the most reasonable option when it comes to aesthetic but the technology has to be enhanced.


----------



## Krasnal. (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness, this picture with Bonaficio is unreal!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Matthieu said:


> ^^ I hate these wires, they kill the view. I guess what they did in Bordeaux was the most reasonable option when it comes to aesthetic but the technology has to be enhanced.


What did they do in Bordeaux? And does Parisian tram follow the example of Bordeaux or Strasbourg?


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Mishevy said:


> What did they do in Bordeaux? And does Parisian tram follow the example of Bordeaux or Strasbourg?


The tramway lines in Bordeaux have no wires about the trains. The energy is supplied through the rails, they just found a way to make it safe through the ground. 
http://www.transport.alstom.com/hom...il_vehicles/trams/_files/file_31091_47424.jpg

The parisian tramway isn't the same as Bordeaux's.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bonifacio is *always* great! kay:


----------



## HOI (Aug 13, 2005)

Some amazing pictures. Never really given a thought about visiting France but after looking at some of these pictures it's something I must do in the future.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

This is l'Arc Héré, an Arc de Triomphe situated in Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle departement, Lorraine region.
This monument is seen from la Place Stanislas, Nancy's most famous square, Héré being the name of the Place Stanislas architect (Emmanuel Héré).

Nancy - Meurthe-et-Moselle - Lorraine



















Picture taken on flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/195445468/


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

In the foreground l'Île Louet, and in the background Le Château du Taureau. 
Both are situated in the Morlaix Bay, Finistère departement, Bretagne region.




















Picture taken on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/spw1981/2556974160/


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Very, very nice!  J'aime la Bretagne!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice place ^^^^ WoW!!


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Place de la Comédie, in the heart of the young and dynamic Montpellier, Hérault departement, Languedoc-Roussillon region.
It's the Montpellier's most famous square, surrounded by cafés and with the Opera at one of its extremities.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Not a particularly stunning or famous place today, just the average French countryside: vines near the village of Myans in the lower western part of Savoy.

Personally, that's what I like the most about France: the beauty and peacefulness of its simple average countryside away from the famous tourist zones.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful place and beautiful... products from this area :lol: wines, champagnes...


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Etretat cliffs (Seine Maritime, Upper Normandy):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

France has awesome places, like this ^^ Amazing pic Cyril :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Cyril, it's one picture a day, not two. I understand you were impatient to post the picture you took, but still try to respect the rule.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

:? I posted one picture only didn't I? Or do you mean the France locator map?? I don't really see your point :dunno:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Cyril said:


> :? I posted one picture only didn't I? Or do you mean the France locator map?? I don't really see your point :dunno:


No it's because it's only one photo per day on this thread, all forumers included. :yes:
I personally think it's a good rhythm, since it gives the time to really remember and appreciate every pic. And it obliges the posters to be more selective in their choice.
We're only a few number of forumers to regularly post photos in this thread, so it's fine if more people, french or not, want to participate!
In fact i'm not sure this thread is really well known in the forum francophone.

I wanted to post today an alsacian village pic, but no problem I can wait easily!


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

By the way today's two pics are beautiful!! :yes:


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh I'm so sorry..Well let no one post tomorrow and we're done


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I didnt see 2 pics in Cyril post...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

See Cyril, now the day is over, so it's fine to post a new pic. Anyway, I'm afraid on that one I am "preums". 

The small medieval town of Beynac, in the old province of Périgord, now the Dordogne département. Enjoy!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Cyril said:


> Etretat cliffs (Seine Maritime, Upper Normandy):


Amazing cliffs!!


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*Calanques*










Calnques are a beautiful  stresch of coastline along the territory of the town marseill on the mediterranean sea 

You can see more pix about calanques & about france on my blog http://contrairement.blogspot.com/

thanks
david


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah les Calanques.... this is home! Great choice!! 
To be more precise, your pic shows le cap Morgiou, the entrance of the Morgiou Calanque.

As you said, something quite unusual is that these calanques are situated in the Marseille's territory, a city of appr. 900 000 inhabitants.
You can discover this site by boats, by feet (it's a famous hikes area), and quite new by kayak! I recommend you to try it by kayak if you go someday in the region, cause you can really go deep in the calanques and approach cliffs. It's a really stunning way to discover the site.

But let me repost your own picture in its greater size to really show the beauty of this site.

*Marseille - Bouches du Rhône - Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is unique ^^ :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Today another "average France" picture. I find them more revealing than pictures of the more famous tourist sites. This is a château somewhere in Picardy, still inhabitated by its private owners. This château is not particularly famous, it's not a tourist site, it's not even marked on the Michelin maps, it's just one of the thousands of châteaux dotting the French countryside which have survived the French Revolution and the two destructive world wars.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Well it seems this is a "brisavoine only" thread...It requires getting up early or going to bed very late to be able to post..


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^No Parisian bad temper here. :nono:

Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Relax ^^^^

*Ville de Nice, South France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/senzenina/684817645/


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> It is unique ^^ :cheers:


Well I'm sure les Calanques de Marseille can remind you some greek areas!


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Cyril said:


> Well it seems this is a "brisavoine only" thread...It requires getting up early or going to bed very late to be able to post..


Cyril move your ass if you want to post something, it's noon already!:lol:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Too late! 

Today Eguisheim, a village situated in Haut-Rhin departement, Alsace region, with its traditional maisons à colombages.


----------



## James.Gandolfini (Aug 3, 2008)

Simply stunning


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Cairns field in the Chamonix valley. 
In the background you can see the Mer de glace (ice sea), a glacier which advance between mountains like a snake.
Chamonix is situated in Haute-Savoie departement, Rhône-Alpes region.



















Picture taken on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/effingham/219794339/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome ^^


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Since Cyril "boude", I think I am allowed to post a pic today.

Rue des Charettes (literally "Carts Street"), in Locronan, Brittany. It feels like in a completely different country than the picture of Nice posted above, and yet it's the same country.


----------



## geromichi1982 (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^^

Now, that's diversity.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Has anyone posted a picture of La Couvertoirade yet or of the Viaduc de Garabit?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Since Cyril "boude", I think I am allowed to post a pic today.
> 
> Rue des Charettes (literally "Carts Street"), in Locronan, Brittany. It feels like in a completely different country than the picture of Nice posted above, and yet it's the same country.


Awesome pic :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Solitary house in the windswept highlands of Auvergne. Auvergne is a tough place, with snow half of the year, and poor soils, but with beautiful landscape. Its people, the Auvergnats, have a hardened character, and are supposed to be thrifty, almost stingy. Auvergne is a bit like the Scotland of France in a way.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Beautiful, even if it doesn't give the idea of living there, just like your nice Jack the ripper-esque Bretagne pic! :tongue2:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Matthieu said:


> Has anyone posted a picture of La Couvertoirade yet or of the Viaduc de Garabit?


No no, feel free to do it yourself in the next days!


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> Solitary house in the windswept highlands of Auvergne. Auvergne is a tough place, with snow half of the year, and poor soils, but with beautiful landscape. Its people, the Auvergnats, have a hardened character, and are supposed to be thrifty, almost stingy. Auvergne is a bit like the Scotland of France in a way.


The comparison between Auvergne and Scotland is interesting not just because of the weather and landscape but also because of cultural reasons. As far as I remember Auvergne was one of the Gaulish region which was heavily populated (but the standards of the time) and had a strong Celtic population, the Averni (from which the name Auvergne came from).


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

If you plan to drive on French country roads, I hope you don't have vertigo.

A road in the Vercors area.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

France is very spectacular country. And people are generally very friendly despite their sometimes rude reputation. Especially when you compared it with Spain. Might be a southern French thing though. Have never been to northern France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> If you plan to drive on French country roads, I hope you don't have vertigo.
> 
> A road in the Vercors area.


WoW! :lol:


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

You have similar "cliff roads" if you follow the pyrenees. I took a few when I went to BCN and wanted to follow the landscapes rather than taking the highways.

A much less daring road but still very beautiful passes through the Mas d'Azil grotto in Ariege, it follows an underground river and I stopped for a couple of pictures with my cousin there.


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Landscape of the drome departement (26), in southern france.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Stone cross in a field near the village of Valff, in Alsace. Many crosses and calvaries can still be seen in the French countryside, especially at country crossroads, a reminder of the Christian heritage of France.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Waterfall near Baume-les-Messieurs, Jura departement, France-Comté region.



















Picture taken on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/yobert/1215431068/


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Cows grazing in the highlands of Réunion. Wouldn't you love to be a cow in Réunion?


----------



## emagdnim (May 13, 2008)

France is absolutely stunning! terrific thread:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise* - Eiffel Tower, Paris city


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Nimes, Gard.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Menton, Alpes maritimes.


----------



## Manuel (Sep 11, 2002)

WOW! That's a quality pic! and Menton is also very photogenic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyril said:


> Menton, Alpes maritimes.


Awesome place :cheers:


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks!  yeah a place cramped with Italians!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^It also looks very Italian


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

yeah the Italian border is just 800m away


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Cyril, you should try to resize your pics. Not everybody has 19'' screens. That's a recommendation for everybody actually. There has been a streak of very big pics recently in this thread.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Other pics I took lately can be seen there: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702750


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyril said:


> yeah the Italian border is just 800m away


Near to San-Remo (Italy)?


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

near Ventimiglia but San Remo is not very far.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks ^^

*Bonifacio - Corsica, France*


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Carrelet à l'île Madame, Charente Maritime :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics whitechoco  but... one photo a day means exactly what does it means


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

It's strange Brisavoine has not scolded whitechoco yet


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's one I took a few months ago, this is St Martin en Re, the largest village on the Ile de Re, Charente Maritime.



















What's that? One per day? Sorry didn't see that, never mind! :laugh:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

No problem guys, I perfectly know it's one photo per day.
But like I said on the previous page, I stupidly deleted all those France pics from my Flickr account which was almost full. So I just repost them.
On the previous page, from Semur-en-Auxois to Arc Héré in Nancy, these 8 pics are all old ones I already posted here.
Be kind with me I just want to repair my mistake


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

I continue to post again my old pics, 6 for tonight:

In the foreground l'Île Louet, and in the background Le Château du Taureau. 
Both are situated in the Morlaix Bay, Finistère departement, Bretagne region.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/spw1981/2556974160/


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Place de la Comédie, in the heart of the young and dynamic Montpellier, Hérault departement, Languedoc-Roussillon region.
It's the Montpellier's most famous square, surrounded by cafés and with the Opera at one of its extremities.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/koichiwb/2577449972/


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Les Calanques de Marseille.
To be more precise, the pic shows le cap Morgiou, the entrance of the Morgiou Calanque. Something quite unusual is that these calanques are situated in the Marseille's territory, a city of appr. 900 000 inhabitants.



















This pic has been posted first by SSC member david chanrion, I just posted it in a bigger size.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Eguisheim, a village situated in Haut-Rhin departement, Alsace region, with its traditional maisons à colombage.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatricedo/1479759226/sizes/l/


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Cairns field in the Chamonix valley. 
In the background you can see the Mer de glace (ice sea), a glacier which advance between mountains like a snake.
Chamonix is situated in Haute-Savoie departement, Rhône-Alpes region.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/effingham/219794339/


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Last old pic for tonight:

Waterfall near Baume-les-Messieurs, Jura departement, France-Comté region.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/yobert/1215431068/


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

whitechoco, very nice pics. merci beaucoup!


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Well your welcome!!

Here is a brand new pic for today:
Le Château de la Clayette, Saône et Loire departement, Bourgogne (Burgundy) region.



















From Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2776430056/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


>


Very nice place :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

I love France.
@ withechoco you're doing a great thing here.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

whitechoco said:


> No problem guys, I perfectly know it's one photo per day.
> But like I said on the previous page, I stupidly deleted all those France pics from my Flickr account which was almost full. So I just repost them.
> On the previous page, from Semur-en-Auxois to Arc Héré in Nancy, these 8 pics are all old ones I already posted here.
> Be kind with me I just want to repair my mistake


You should repost them in your previous messages, i.e. look for your messages in the previous pages of this thread, edit them, re-add the pictures (in your previous messages), and remove all the pictures you've added together in this page and the previous one.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Cyril said:


> It's strange Brisavoine has not scolded whitechoco yet


Yes, very strange:lol::lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg*








*photobucket*


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

*Le Petit Andely*

Le Petit Andely, Eure department, Normandy:


(Tristan Nitot, Wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome place ^^


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> French-quality road cutting its way through the mythical Brocéliande Forest in Brittany. The Brocéliande Forest was the dwelling place of Merlin the Wizard, and a number of adventures in the Arthurian legend (the Knights of the Round Table) took place there. Druidic ceremonies are still performed in the Brocéliande Forest today.


aaahhh Brocéliande, its legends... and its mystic tree : le hêtre de Ponthus 1,2, 3 (photos by edern56 from flickr)... and the legend will continue when, in few centuries, no one will remember why there's a golden tree in this forest ("l'arbre d'or" in french, photo by lucieluciou on flickr) ... touristic exclamation : "Wow the druids were very powerful in the past!!" :lol:


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Montparnasse, Paris city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> Ευχαριστώ πάλι


Charpentier your Greek are *GREAT*


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Cyril said:


> Montparnasse, Paris city.


Hey it could ALMOST pass for a mini Shibuya. 
Anyway I'm not a big fan of Montparnasse as a nightlife district, but if you have a tip to park there rapidly my ears are wide open!


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

haha..actually it took me about 40 minutes to park...
Well you can always park in an underground car park but it's quite expensive.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Ile de Chausey, Manche (Normandie)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyril said:


>


Great pic :cheers:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

This is Rustrel's ochre careers in Vaucluse departement, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur region.
The site is about 30 hectares, with 20 different shades of ochre.
As a touristic venue, it is nicknamed "Le Colorado Provençal".



















Picture taken from Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/koalie/2577418522/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice! ^^


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Villandry Castle, next to the village of.... Villandry, approx. 70 kms from Tours, Indre-et-Loire departement, Centre region.



















Picture from Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/leoniedas/2688172813/


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

^^^^Great castle but mostly beautiful gardens "à la française".


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pic, real colorful =)


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

ExtraMuros said:


> ^^^^Great castle but mostly beautiful gardens "à la française".


Yes the castle itself has no particular interest but I wanted to show a typical jardin à la française which was not Versailles. 
Plus I'm pretty sure that it's the first Indre-et-Loire pic in this thread 

PS: + 30 000 visits baby!! :banana:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Today French Basque Country:

A street in the city of Bayonne, and the Cathedral Sainte-Marie, in Pyrénées Atlantiques departement, Aquitaine region.
Bayonne (45000 inhabitants) is famous for its "Fêtes de Bayonne": during five days, in the beginning of August, more than 1 million people go there to basically............ drink.  
The custom is to be dressed in white and red.



















Pic from http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurentis/1396328998/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

whitechoco said:


> A street in the city of Bayonne, and the Cathedral Sainte-Marie, in Pyrénées Atlantiques departement, Aquitaine region.
> Bayonne (45000 inhabitants) is famous for its "Fêtes de Bayonne": during five days, in the beginning of August, more than 1 million people go there to basically............ drink.
> The custom is to be dressed in white and red.



btw very nice pic


----------



## URBN+Soup (Dec 23, 2005)

First post here, i love France, this is a pic i've taken at Gerberoy, a tiny village in Oise departement.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Wow c'est magnifique ! Il faut que j'y aille.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Yep really nice picture URBN+Soup !!  And interesting cause there are not so much pics from Picardie in this thread.
Don't hesitate to post again if you have other nice shoots, it's cool to see foreigners participate.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful shot! Numerous villages are worth a glimpse in Picardy but Gerberoy is nearly the best (since it is part of the "plus beaux villages de France").


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Port Titi, on the shore of Saint-Point lake, in the Jura range (pic by me, sorry for the bad weather).


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*Island of Porquerolles (near Toulon)*

a


----------



## wildwindpeter (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, it's amazing!! One day, i will be there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

david chanrion said:


> a


:?


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Mont Granier is truely aesthetic!!
Love the sun light on this pic.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

>


oh...wow!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A road in the desolate highlands of Auvergne. Notice the posts on both sides of the road, with the red marks. They are used to locate the road in winter when it is burried under snow. That's how deep the snow can be in this area! I drove in that area in late May one year, and there was still snow on the road near the highest elevation, so we had to make a U-turn, drive back, and go on a 50 kilometers detour to finally reach our destination.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

The Drus and the Aiguille Verte in Mont-Blanc massif:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia, Corsica*








*photobucket*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

One photo a day. It's written in the title of this thread.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> A road in the desolate highlands of Auvergne. Notice the posts on both sides of the road, with the red marks. They are used to locate the road in winter when it is burried under snow. That's how deep the snow can be in this area! I drove in that area in late May one year, and there was still snow on the road near the highest elevation, so we had to make a U-turn, drive back, and go on a 50 kilometers detour to finally reach our destination.


Looks like Nevada or Colorado.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Three pictures posted yesterday and none today? Go figure...

Ok, so here's today's pic: the canopy of the Amazonian rainforest, near the outpost of Saül, probably the most remote commune of France, in the middle of French Guiana.

French Guiana's jungle is one of the largest unbroken and preserved chunk of the Amazonian rainforest, and incidently the largest forest in the EU.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Flying over mountains near La Clusaz, Haute Savoie... Enjoy.









From Brulama from Flickr


----------



## KaEL- (Sep 22, 2008)

*Pays de Sault - Vaucluse (84)*

A lost Provencal house at the foot of Mount Ventoux...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

:cheers: ^^


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Collioure, a little french catalan city, Pyrénées Orientales departement, Languedoc-Roussillon region.
The city and its little harbor have been painted by many artists such as Picasso, Matisse, Chagall...



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/henia/1604437085/


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Riquewihr, an village in the heart of alsatian vineyards, Haut-Rhin departement, Alsace region.



















Pic from http://www.flickr.com/photos/jolivillage/1514901681/sizes/l/in/set-72157602322157067/


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Les Hospices de Beaune, city of Beaune, Côte d'Or departement, Bourgogne region.
This was an hospital founded in 1443, and now a museum.



















Pic from http://www.flickr.com/photos/freech/819001322/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice building ^^


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow.....last 2 pics are great!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

The gorges du Loup, right off the French Riviera.









(pic by me)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! ^^


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Carnac and it's famous fields of menhirs put up between 8000 and 4000 years ago...
Morbihan, Bretagne (Brittany)


















from Tc7 on flickr=>http://www.flickr.com/photos/crusey/261491186/


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice picture, thanks I,ve been there a couple of time but in reality it doesn't look so nice and mystic because it's full of tourist .


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

An interseting aerial view of my city, showing only half of the urban area but where you can see how Annecy is integreted in its natural background (moutain, forest and of course the lake).









From Daevers from Flickr


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Annecy's setting is wonderful. This is my favourite town in France, the place where I'd like to live and work some day.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

It is but so tiny and boring comparing to Paris...


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

OK, it's me again !!
Let's go to Brittany, near Cancale and Mont St Michel : beautiful and mystic Pointe du Grouin.









From Joel Abroad, from Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ExtraMuros said:


>


Very nice place


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Good job these last days!!

Today this is the well-named Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze Departement, Limousin region.
The whole village is made of small streets and red bricks buildings like this, just look at the right of the picture.



















Pic from http://www.flickr.com/photos/wuliau_lyon/2042911098/sizes/l/in/set-72157603225424967/


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ I was there 2 years ago. Very lovely place. Périgord at its best !!
Isn't it "la maison de la sirène" (house of the mermaid) ?


----------



## emagdnim (May 13, 2008)

great shots,keep'em comingkay:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Th rainforest of French Guiana extends unbroken over hundreds of kilometers.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Anything else interesting in French Guyana other than the rain forest?


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

The famous Lion de Belfort, with the citadel upon him, Territoire de Belfort departement, Franche-Comté region. Le Territoire de Belfort is the tinyest departement, created in 1871 after war against german troops. Germany took Alsace and most of Lorraine, but this Belfort area has been separated from Alsace and stayed with France.
This Lion sculpted by Frédéric Bartholdi symbolizes resistance against Germany during this 2 years: "Aux défenseurs de Belfort 1870-71". 
Maybe it's not obvious on the pic but this lion is 22m long and 11m high.



















Pic from http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:LionBelfortEtChateau.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes*








*photobucket*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

First snowfall on a little cemetary in the Pyrénées (pic by me).


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Very strange but beautiful picture of Fort Louvois, situated at the entrance of the bridge wich connect the continent to the Oléron Island, in Charente Maritime :










More precisely :


















From Metaloxyd, from Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

The Casse Déserte, northern Queyras :









from picasa


----------



## ZiggyRoXx (Aug 26, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Three pictures posted yesterday and none today? Go figure...
> 
> Ok, so here's today's pic: the canopy of the Amazonian rainforest, near the outpost of Saül, probably the most remote commune of France, in the middle of French Guiana.
> 
> French Guiana's jungle is one of the largest unbroken and preserved chunk of the Amazonian rainforest, and incidently the largest forest in the EU.


THIS IS NOT FRANCE!!!!!...COLONIAL FOOL
:nuts:hno::nuts:hno:hno::nuts::nuts:hno::nuts:hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ExtraMuros said:


>


Awesome night pic


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

ZiggyRoXx said:


> THIS IS NOT FRANCE!!!!!...COLONIAL FOOL
> :nuts:hno::nuts:hno:hno::nuts::nuts:hno::nuts:hno:


French guiana IS france, people from there are French citizens ant they use the Euro. 

[email protected] great picture, I didn't know we had "desert" in france, thanks :cheers:


----------



## ZiggyRoXx (Aug 26, 2008)

pierretoulouse said:


> French guiana IS france, people from there have are French citizens ant they use the Euro.
> :


Yeah right.....and the British Antarctic Territory is Europe's biggest ski resort..

:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

pierretoulouse said:


> French guiana IS france, people from there have are French citizens ant they use the Euro.


Forget it Pierre, the English forumer ZiggyRoXx is an idiot who has already been banned from the European forum for his attitude.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Get lost Crazymac!


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Great thread! I actually spotted a photo of mine taken in Vitré posted earlier... I'm flattered. 

Here's another photo from Bretagne, the beautiful Medieval town of Dinan:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pic ^^


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

^^
^^ Great photo!



ZiggyRoXx said:


> Yeah right.....and the British Antarctic Territory is Europe's biggest ski resort..
> 
> :nuts::nuts::nuts:


Yes since it has a chairlift tie with French Terre Adélie ski field. :banana:


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks.  This one comes from the Medieval village of Eze, east of Nice in one of the most breathtaking areas of France:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

one of the most beautiful country in the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WoW! ^^


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

If my companions allow me, I will post a series of three related pictures today, tomorrow, and the day after tomorrow.

Here is the first one. Sheep grazing in the French Basque Country, near the village of Arnéguy.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The second picture in our series. Horses grazing in the wild pastures of Font d'Urle, in the Vercors area, more than 1,400 meters above sea-level.


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful photos, brisavoine!

I've only spent about a month in France, but I was blown away by how beautiful and diverse the different regions were. I'll be returning to France from January to May (living in Paris) and I can't wait to explore more parts of the country, especially the Southwest, which I've never been to.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics brisavoine :cheers: ^^^^


----------



## LinkV (Jul 24, 2008)

J'adore cette photo
and france too....


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow beautifull picture brisavoine kay:, it's really nice to see that there is still some beautifull remote and wild places in our country


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Sheepes, horses... I bet next will be cows...:lol:

No matter, these pictures are wonderful and show the wild side of our country. Thanks God, it sitll exists.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

ExtraMuros said:


> Sheepes, horses... I bet next will be cows...:lol:


Wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> If my companions allow me, I will post a series of three related pictures today, tomorrow, and the day after tomorrow.
> 
> Here is the first one. Sheep grazing in the French Basque Country, near the village of Arnéguy.


Are you sure they're sheeps? They look like goats to me.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^I think they are sheep. (by the way, guys, it's sheep, no -s, no -es, it's a collective plural; I see a lot of people have forgotten their English grammar lessons, lol)


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is the third and last photo in our little series. A herd of wild ibex (bouquetins) grazing and enjoying the scenery way up in the French Alps in the end of summer, near the summit of the Tête de Charousse, in the Chablais mountain range.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> ^^I think they are sheep. (by the way, guys, it's sheep, no -s, no -es, it's a collective plural; I see a lot of people have forgotten their English grammar lessons, lol)


I was almost certain I was wrong when I wrote "sheepes"...
hno:


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Brisavoine that whas a nice little sery :applause:, great last pic


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Very beautiful photos Brisavoine, nice remote areas, especially the last two ones.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Let's go back to the city, I mean THE city !!

The French National Library in Paris









Flickr, f.clerc


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Level is high these days!!
Verseau's pics, Brisavoine's wild animals serie, BNF at night... congrats boys!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From mountains and wild life to Modern Paris :cheers:


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

whitechoco said:


> Level is high these days!!
> Verseau's pics, Brisavoine's wild animals serie, BNF at night... congrats boys!


Thanks for the BNF but I also want to applaud Brisavoine's wonderful serie of "wild wild France" and Verseau's impressive shots !!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^I have some more series to come.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a crappy photo at last ! But I am excused since this uninhabited plain is part of the Canjuers camp (350 km2) which is forbidden to non-military people.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a crappy photo at last ! But I am excused since this uninhabited plain is part of the Canjuers camp (350 km2) which is forbidden to non-military people.
> 
> Where is this ex


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a crappy photo at last ! But I am excused since this uninhabited plain is part of the Canjuers camp (350 km2) which is forbidden to non-military people.
> 
> Where is this exactly ? It looks like a military camp near Nîmes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

It is in northern Var departement, on the southern side of the Verdon Canyon. I remember passing through camp des garrigues just north of Nîmes, but it was smaller.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

90 years ago WW1 ended. A military cemetery near Verdun, site of the one of the most gruesome battles in history.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
I saw american and german military cemeteries in Normandy (WW2) where you can really feel a very strange atmosphere, mixed of sadness, emotion and sweetness. And the silence.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

France is awesome. There is almost everything: lowlands and highlands, low mountains and high mountains, cold sea and warm sea. Very beautiful country.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Eus, a "scales village" bordered by peach trees, situated in Pyrénées Orientales departement, Languedoc-Roussillon region.



















Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jolivillage/1535900274/sizes/l/in/set-72157602322157067/


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> 90 years ago WW1 ended. A military cemetery near Verdun, site of the one of the most gruesome battles in history.


Almost like a hypnotic painting!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

whitechoco said:


>


Nice place :cheers:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Château d'Urville-Nacqueville, Manche departement, Basse-Normandie region.



















Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/pluribus/2792653161/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

View towards Couserans from Col de Port (pic by me) :


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^I was just going to post a pic of Comminges today. Must be telepathy between us. 

Anyway, I'll post it later.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

By the way, after double-checking, the Col de Port is not located in Comminges. The Col de Port separates the provinces of Couserans and County of Foix, so what's in your picture is Couserans, and not Comminges.

Ok, tomorrow I'll post a real picture of Comminges then.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is our updated list.



*North*
French Flanders: 110 | 113
Hainaut:
Cambrésis: 522
Artois:
Boulonnais & Calaisis: 218 | 365
Picardy: 66 | 73 | 260 | 507
Île-de-France (excl. Paris): 42 | 111 | 323 | 370 | 396
Paris and suburbs: 12 | 44 | 89 | 177 | 178 | 223 | 311 |382 | 485
Champagne: 320 | 377 | 504
Lorraine: 117 | 240 | 328 | 494
Alsace: 46 | 49 | 124 | 179 | 231 | 266 | 283 | 358 | 436
Franche-Comté: 168 | 284 | 400 | 454
Burgundy: 23 | 332 | 352 | 437
Nivernais:
Berry:
Orléanais: 95 | 301
Touraine: 2 | 390
Anjou: 220 | 527
Maine:
Perche:
Normandy: 19 | 115 | 151 | 230 | 247 | 359 | 386 | 407 | 500
Brittany: 92 | 133 | 141 | 146 | 156 | 215 | 241 | 270 | 307 | 312 | 373 | 409 | 442 | 447 | 455 | 465



*Center*
Poitou: 190
Aunis: 326 | 343
Saintonge: 300 | 457
Angoumois:
Limousin: 406 | 449
Marche: 538
Bourbonnais: 528 | 534
Auvergne: 114 | 274 | 426
Lyonnais & Forez: 503 | 517
Dombes:
Bresse:
Bugey:
Pays de Gex:
Savoy: 171 | 172 | 245 | 268 | 317 | 427 | 432 | 444 | 481



*South*
Dauphiné: 53 | 56 | 119 | 205 | 278 | 282 419 | 458 | 472
French Riviera (incl. County of Nice): 62 | 136 | 139 | 289 | 310 | 327 | 340 | 440 | 468
Corsica: 3 | 194 | 232 | 324 | 428
Provence (excl. French Riviera): 27 | 63 | 258 | 388 | 403 | 490 | 501
Languedoc: 8 | 216 | 244 | 288 | 314
Vivarais (Ardèche): 362
Velay: 152
Cévennes & Gévaudan (Lozère): 11 | 109 | 159
Rouergue: 134 | 187
Quercy: 81 | 153
Périgord (Dordogne): 84 | 86 | 255 | 313 | 416
Guienne/Aquitaine: 112 | 118 | 519
Gascony: 525
French Basque Country: 104 | 107 | 394 | 471
Béarn: 197
Bigorre: 1 | 127
Quatre-Vallées: 402
Comminges & Nébouzan:
Couserans: 542
County of Foix: 305
Roussillon & Cerdagne: 435 | 456 | 497



*Overseas France*
St Pierre and Miquelon: 509
St Martin:
St Barth:
Guadeloupe:
Martinique:
French Guiana: 5 | 94 | 431 | 452
Mayotte: 536
Réunion: 57 |59 | 203 | 226 | 285
French Southern and Antarctic Lands: 29
New Caledonia: 26 | 87
Wallis and Futuna:
Tahiti & Society Islands: 36 | 366
Tuamotu Archipelago:
Marquesas Islands: 111
Austral Islands:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, you've been faster than me!  I always mix up Couserans and Comminges. Anyway, it's edited.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I always mix up Couserans and Comminges.


It's a bit natural. Comminges and Couserans were joined together during the Middle Ages. Couserans was a viscounty inside Comminges which later separated from Comminges. In fact both in Comminges and Couserans it is Gascon which was spoken, contrary to the County of Foix where Languedocian was spoken.

More anciently, however, Comminges and Couserans were two separate entities. Comminges was the land of the Convenae (i.e. "the assembled"), a mix of Aquitanians, Iberians, and Celts which the Roman conquered around 50 BC. Their chief town was an oppidum (fortified city on top of a hill) which is now called Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges (picture tomorrow ). As for Couserans, it was the land of the Consoranni, a mix of Aquitanians and Iberians which the Romans also conquered around 50 BC. The chief town of the Consoranni was an oppidum which is now the town of Saint-Lizier.

At the end of the Roman Empire, Couserans and Comminges were two separate civitas (districts) inside Novempopulana (i.e. "land of the nine peoples", which we now call Gascony, i.e. "land of the Basques" because the Basques descended from their mountains at the end of the Roman Empire and took control of Novempopulana/Gascony for several centuries). The Convenae and the Consoranni, which were in the process of adopting the Latin language by the end of the Roman Empire, were two of the nine peoples inside Nopempopulana.

Later during the Middle Ages Couserans became part of Comminges like I said, and was separated from the rest of Gascony, but eventually the viscounts of Couserans separated themselves from the Counts of Comminges, thus reverting to the Roman situation of two separate entities. The Viscounty of Couserans was united to the French crown in the 1450s.

Later the province of Couserans continued its separate existence until the French Revolution. In 1789 Couserans sent three representatives to the Estates-General in Versailles, while Comminges sent its own separate representatives.

With the Revolution Couserans lost everything: it lost its independence and its bishopric. Against the wishes of its inhabitants, who wished to be joined with Comminges as had already existed during the Middle Ages, Couserans was joined with the alien County of Foix to form the Ariège département (while Comminges was joined with Toulouse, Lauragais, Rivière-Verdun, and Nébouzan to form the Haute-Garonne département). What's more, the prefecture of the new département was given to Foix contrary to earlier promises made by the National Assembly (the National Assembly had initially promised that the préfecture would alternate between Foix, Pamiers, and Saint-Girons, Saint-Girons being the largest town of Couserans, while Foix and Pamiers are in the County of Foix). As for the bishopric of Saint-Lizier (the old capital of the Consoranni), it was abolished, and the new bishopric was established in Pamiers, covering the entire Ariège département. Thus Couserans completely disappeared from the administrative map, but its legacy nonetheless still survives 200 years later, and people in St Girons and St Lizier feel very different from people in Foix and Pamiers, they feel like they belong to Couserans. As for Ariège, it is a bit of an artificial structure to them.

So you mixed up Comminges and Couserans, but that's only natural given the strong ties between these two little provinces throughout history. If you had confused Comminges with the County of Foix, on the other hand, that would have been a real faux-pas. People in Couserans would have been mad at you. Lol.

The municipalities in Couserans have recently formed a joint administrative structure reviving the old province: http://www.pays-couserans.fr/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for the explanation. Fortunately I guess that there are not a lot of people from Couserans here.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The cathedral of Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges, at the heart of the province of Comminges, is the symbol of that small Pyrenean province.

Saint-Bertrand-de-Commminges is the historical capital of Comminges. It has a long history. It was the oppidum (fortified city on a hill) of the Convenae, one of the nine peoples of Novempopulana/Gascony under the Roman Empire (see my previous post). It was then known as Lugdunum Convenarum (i.e. "Lyon of the Convenae") and became a very large Roman city with up to 30,000 inhabitants, which was as large as Lutetia (Paris) at the time! The large Roman city of Lugdunum Convenarum extended in the plain below the hill, a bit like Athens which extended in the plain below the Acropolis. It was a key center of Romanization for the Pyrenees foothills, influencing the whole region.

At the fall of the Roman Empire, the city logically became the seat of a bishopric, and was known during the early Middle Ages simply as "Convenae", a name which evolved into "Commenae", and eventually "Comminges". In 1222 the name of the city was changed into Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges (i.e. "St Bertrand of Comminges") in the honor of Bertrand de l'Isle, its famous bishop in the 11th century who started the cathedral and greatly rebuilt the city after its partial destruction due to the Germanic invasions at the beginning of the Middle Ages. The city in the plain at the feet of the hill disappeared, and the Medieval city grew on top of the hill, around the cathedral, surrounded by walls.

The cathedral, started in Romanesque style in the 11th century by Bertrand de l'Isle, was later enlarged in the Gothic style in the 13th and 14th century. It became a site of pilgrimage, with pilgrims coming to worship the grave of St Bernard, its 11th century bishop. The cathedral suffered during the Religious Wars in the 16th century, with the Protestant looting the place, but it was later restored, and the grave of St Bernard survived.

The downfall of Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges came with the French Revolution. Like I said in my earlier post, Comminges was not made a département, but was joined with Toulouse and several other territories to form the Haute-Garonne département. In 1793 the bishopric of Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges was abolished after 13 centuries of existence, and Toulouse was made the seat of the single bishopric for the entire Haute-Garonne.

After the Revolution, Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges became a sleepy place, downgraded to a simple village, but its demoted cathedral was restored, the relics of St Bertrand were luckily preserved, hidden by people during the Revolution to prevent the Revolutionaries from destroying them, and so today the yearly pilgrimage to Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges still continues, and the place has become a great tourist site, with the Medieval cathedral, the little Medieval city around the cathedral on the hill, and the ruins of the Roman city at the feet of the hill which have been unearthed in the 20th century (the thermae, the Roman theatre, the Roman forum and basilica, and so on).

You can find out more about this ancient city and its cathedral here: http://www.cathedrale-saint-bertrand.org


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic... ^^


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

any pics of the centre of france, la touraine? honteux! le coeur fondateur de ce pays! :?:?http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/smilies/confused.gif
:? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/smilies/mad2.gif
:mad2:



tours:












chinon











ussé


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

encore! 

montpoupon











vignes et château de chinon


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

The second picture is really nice, the others have nothing special IMO (can't see the last two so can't tell) but as you can probably see in the title, it's one picture a day otherwise anyone can post as many pictures as they want and it's gonna become a big mess. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice places


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

nothing special pierretoulouse? :lol: châteaux de la loire? :lol: :nuts: 

je fais juste que rattraper une carence de ce topic: 25 pages presque sans des photos sur la touraine ou anjou, c'est incroyable... :nuts:


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Martounet said:


> nothing special pierretoulouse? :lol: châteaux de la loire? :lol: :nuts:
> 
> je fais juste que rattraper une carence de ce topic: 25 pages presque sans des photos sur la touraine ou anjou, c'est incroyable... :nuts:


I'm talking about the picture itself, There are some very stuning pictures of châteaux de la loire but this one hasn't got anything special.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

ok ok... just let's see the subject itself... hno: :nuts: 

on va bien s'entendre nous deux! :lol: (de toulouse?)


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Martounet said:


> je fais juste que rattraper une carence de ce topic: 25 pages presque sans des photos sur la touraine ou anjou, c'est incroyable... :nuts:


Then do that by posting ONE picture per day. That's the rule in this thread. And preferably stunning pictures. Also, we try to alternate between provinces and not show the same province repeatedly day after day.


----------



## Dolfos (Nov 20, 2008)

France .... our neighbour country :banana:

I wish I can go there on vacation the soon as possible, it's such a wonderful place :cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Then do that by posting ONE picture per day. That's the rule in this thread. And preferably stunning pictures. Also, we try to alternate between provinces and not show the same province repeatedly day after day.


ok ok... i'll respect that... mais j'ai réagi comme ça car le postage est partisan: tjrs les mêmes province reviennent, j'ai juste commencé à réequilibrer.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

great picture of la soufrière. last time i went there i wasn't lucky, it was too cloudy to see any view :nuts:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Update of what we have so far. For those who are confused about the many provinces of France, I made a map showing the historico-cultural provinces in continental France as listed here.



*North*
French Flanders: 110 | 113 | 569
Hainaut:
Cambrésis: 522
Artois: 561
Boulonnais & Calaisis: 218 | 365
Picardy: 66 | 73 | 260 | 507
Île-de-France (excl. Paris): 42 | 111 | 323 | 370 | 396
Paris and suburbs: 12 | 44 | 89 | 177 | 178 | 223 | 311 |382 | 485
Champagne & Ardennes: 320 | 377 | 504 | 567
Lorraine: 117 | 240 | 328 | 494
Alsace: 46 | 49 | 124 | 179 | 231 | 266 | 283 | 358 | 436
Franche-Comté: 168 | 284 | 400 | 454
Burgundy: 23 | 332 | 352 | 437
Nivernais:
Berry:
Orléanais: 95 | 301 | 614
Touraine: 2 | 390 | 551 | 563 | 585 | 601
Anjou: 220 | 527
Maine:
Perche:
Normandy: 19 | 115 | 151 | 230 | 247 | 359 | 386 | 407 | 500 | 591
Brittany: 92 | 133 | 141 | 146 | 156 | 215 | 241 | 270 | 307 | 312 | 373 | 409 | 442 | 447 | 455 | 465



*Center*
Poitou: 190
Aunis: 326 | 343
Saintonge: 300 | 457
Angoumois:
Limousin: 406 | 449
Marche: 538
Bourbonnais: 528 | 534
Auvergne: 114 | 274 | 426 | 594
Lyonnais & Forez: 503 | 517
Dombes: 604
Bresse & Revermont: 574
Bugey:
Pays de Gex:
Savoy: 171 | 172 | 245 | 268 | 317 | 427 | 432 | 444 | 481



*South*
Dauphiné: 53 | 56 | 119 | 205 | 278 | 282 | 419 | 458 | 472
French Riviera (incl. County of Nice): 62 | 136 | 139 | 289 | 310 | 327 | 340 | 440 | 468 | 579
Corsica: 3 | 194 | 232 | 324 | 428
Provence (excl. French Riviera): 27 | 63 | 258 | 388 | 403 | 490 | 501
Languedoc: 8 | 216 | 244 | 288 | 314
Vivarais (Ardèche): 362
Velay: 152 | 609
Cévennes & Gévaudan (Lozère): 11 | 109 | 159
Rouergue: 134 | 187
Quercy: 81 | 153
Périgord (Dordogne): 84 | 86 | 255 | 313 | 416
Guyenne/Aquitaine: 112 | 118 | 519
Gascony: 525
French Basque Country: 104 | 107 | 394 | 471
Béarn: 197
Bigorre: 1 | 127
Quatre-Vallées: 402
Comminges & Nébouzan: 549
Couserans: 542
County of Foix: 305
Roussillon & Cerdagne: 435 | 456 | 497



*Overseas France*
St Pierre and Miquelon: 509
St Martin:
St Barth:
Guadeloupe: 619
Martinique: 596
French Guiana: 5 | 94 | 431 | 452
Mayotte: 536
Réunion: 57 |59 | 203 | 226 | 285
French Southern and Antarctic Lands: 29
New Caledonia: 26 | 87
Wallis and Futuna:
Tahiti & Society Islands: 36 | 366
Tuamotu Archipelago:
Marquesas Islands: 111
Austral Islands:


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

So another "1st pic of..."

I choose the province of Nivernais, closed to Burgundy (Bourgogne). On the map below, this is n° 34.









This is Canal du Nivernais. It links the Loire basin with the Seine basin, following approximately the course of the river Yonne in a south to north direction. The canal is 180 kms long and comprises 110 locks, like this one... Eternal France...









Flickr, kiwisteve1


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Nan mais si on commence avec les anciennes provinces, on n'a pas fini! Qu'on s'en tienne aux départements.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

^^Il faut suivre les règles du Commandant en Chef !!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Nijal said:


> Nan mais si on commence avec les anciennes provinces, on n'a pas fini! Qu'on s'en tienne aux départements.


The Nivernais province is the exact same thing as the Nièvre département. So what are you complaining about?

That being said, it's better to post little maps of the départements with the département where you pic come from in red, as we've done so far. But feel free to name the province where the pic come from in the text presenting your pic, especially when the département is itself made up of several provinces (e.g.: Nord).


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The city hall of Cambrais, capital of the small province of Cambrésis. There is something almost New Englandish to this picture.

The province of Cambrésis was conquered by France in 1677. During the French Revolution, Cambrai was the seat of a Revolutionary Tribunal that sent many people to the guillotine. The beautiful gothic cathedral of Cambrai, which was considered the most magnificent cathedral in the entire Low Countries, was destroyed by the Revolutionaries. Later the city suffered a lot during WW1 and WW2. The Germans destroyed and burned to the ground half of the city when they retreated in 1918. Many monuments had to be rebuilt. During WW2 the German aviation bombed Cambrai, destroying 10% of the city. Without all these destructions, Cambrai would probably be one of the most beautiful and most touristy cities in France today.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the architecture ^^


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> The city hall of Cambrais, capital of the small province of Cambrésis. There is something almost New Englandish to this picture.
> 
> The province of Cambrésis was conquered by France in 1677. During the French Revolution, Cambrai was the seat of a Revolutionary Tribunal that sent many people to the guillotine. The beautiful gothic cathedral of Cambrai, which was considered the most magnificent cathedral in the entire Low Countries, was destroyed by the Revolutionaries. Later the city suffered a lot during WW1 and WW2. The Germans destroyed and burned to the ground half of the city when they retreated in 1918. Many monuments had to be rebuilt. During WW2 the German aviation bombed Cambrai, destroying 10% of the city. Without all these destructions, Cambrai would probably be one of the most beautiful and most touristy cities in France today.


What you're saying is very sad...


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

After a "new englandish" sensation let's go back to a "so french" feeling...

Opéra de Vichy, city of Vichy, département Allier, région Auvergne 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlycoste/223612733/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice building ^^


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The château of Franconville, in the Île-de-France, on a winter day. Despite its name, this château is not located in the Parisian suburb of Franconville, it is in fact located near the village of Saint-Martin-du-Tertre which lies in the coutryside of Île-de-France beyond the furthest Parisian suburbs.

The Île-de-France (Isle of France) is the oldest and most prestigious province of France, heart of the historical French royal demesne, but it is today completely eclipsed by Paris. Over the years I've noticed that few Parisians and even fewer foreign tourists venture beyond Paris to discover the gems that lie in the Île-de-France countryside. I have already posted some pics of Île-de-France (for which I have created a category separate from Paris in the list of photos), and I will post a couple more in the future (but feel free to post some too if you have great ones).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice colours ^^


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Orleans is beautiful now i know where its daughter in the US gets its charm.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The Great Dune of Pyla, in Gascony. It is the largest and tallest sand dune in Europe, rising 117 meters (384 ft) above the Landes Forest which also happens to be the largest European forest (or so it is claimed; I think they mean largest unbroken forest). The Landes Forest extends 130 km (80 miles) from east to west.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ This is one of the most exotic places within metropolitan France boundaries.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Is the dune spreading or receding?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! ^^^^


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> ^Is the dune spreading or receding?


Spreading.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

The dune is moving to the East, it recedes under waves assaults but expands on the forest at a pace of about 5 meters per year. And for the high, it passed from 80 meters to 118 meters at the end of the XIXth century but it is now slowly shrinking.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> The Great Dune of Pyla, in Gascony. It is the largest and tallest sand dune in Europe, rising 117 meters (384 ft) above the Landes Forest which also happens to be the largest European forest (or so it is claimed; I think they mean largest unbroken forest). The Landes Forest extends 130 km (80 miles) from east to west.


Unbelievable!!! Landes seems to be a very interesting place to visit.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Calvi, Corsica


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Houses and restaurants along a canal in Amiens, the capital of Picardy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Metsada said:


> Calvi, Corsica


Nice town


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Metsada said:


> Calvi, Corsica


Reminds me of Dubrovnik a little bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

The village of Péone :









From Picasa, user : Bruno


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Nice town


Hi Chris  yes there are many other beautiful places in Corsica. It's a wonderful island.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Just a reminder for everybody: images should be sized for 17 inches screen, such as in post #643 above. Please do not post small pictures.

[email protected]: your picture was available in large size, so why did you post the small size? Since I have to do everything here, there is the resized (17 inches) version of your picture (edit your post and replace the small picture with this resized version): http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/5711/mercantour20023pv2.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

@ Brisavoine : I edited the image but some people who have "ultraportables" won't be able to see the entire picture (toolbars constrain me to scroll it down).


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> @ Brisavoine : I edited the image but some people who have "ultraportables" won't be able to see the entire picture (toolbars constrain me to scroll down it).


Get a 22' laptop .

People shouldn't worry too much about the size. 19' are the standard today and many people who buy screens today aim for at least 22' if not 24'. That is at least 1280*1024 (for a 19').

Laptops can display insane resolutions considering their size, I'm on my laptop and everything in this thread look so small.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> @ Brisavoine : I edited the image but some people who have "ultraportables" won't be able to see the entire picture (toolbars constrain me to scroll down it).


Arguably, like Matthieu said, this concerns only a very small number of people. Most people should be able to see the 17 inches pictures fully on their screens without scrolling to the right. I would not recommend posting 19 inches pictures, as some people have done (Cyril in particular), because then many people won't be able to see the full width of the picture on their screens and will need to scroll, which is ok when you show pictures for encyclopedic/informative reasons, but which spoils a bit the effect on a thread like this one.


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> The Great Dune of Pyla, in Gascony. It is the largest and tallest sand dune in Europe, rising 117 meters (384 ft) above the Landes Forest which also happens to be the largest European forest (or so it is claimed; I think they mean largest unbroken forest). The Landes Forest extends 130 km (80 miles) from east to west.
> 
> ]


The Landes forest didn't exist 400 years ago. There was marsh. It is also a forest that is heavily exploited for its wood.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The village of Péone :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

^^Wow! What an amazing village! So peaceful.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The port town of Saint-Guénolé, in Brittany. It looks almost like somewhere in Ireland...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice place...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The village of Bages, in Languedoc.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

c'est un paysage typiquement breton Saint-Guénolé, avec granit, ardoise, etc, rien à voir avec l'irlande, en dehors du cadre naturel... :hahaha:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^法文是很好听的语言，但我们大部分的读者都看不懂。最好用英文。


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

joyeuses fêtes à vous tous! :banana: 

paris et strasbourg, lieux féeriques pr les fêtes niveau animations et décos! 


in english: happy christmas! :wave:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic ^^



[email protected] said:


> Happy new year Christos and all the posters (don't know if this word exists though :?) ! :cheers1:


You probably mean "forumers"


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> The donkeys at the farm wish you a Bonne Année!! (hi han!)
> 
> This picture was shot in a valley of the French Pyrénées, near Lescun, in the Béarn province. So I guess in reality the donkeys wish you a _Bona Annada!_, which is Happy New Year in Bearnese Occitan (it's pronounced "bouno annado").
> 
> Today, everybody is allowed to post their New Year picture (same as on Christmas Day), so don't hesitate. (but perhaps the French forumers are too busy eating foie gras and drinking champagne to post any picture, lol)


WOW :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Update of the pictures that have been posted so far. Some provinces are over-represented: 17 pictures of Brittany, 13 pictures of Paris, 10 pictures of Touraine. Easy with the provinces that have already a lot of pictures! Let's try to post pictures of places that are under-represented.

Some provinces still don't have a single picture. For example, the important province of Maine still has no picture! But don't post a crappy picture of Maine just for the sake of posting a picture of Maine. Post a picture of Maine only if you have a great one.



*North*
French Flanders: 110 | 113 | 569 | 663
Hainaut:
Cambrésis: 522 | 627
Artois: 561
Boulonnais & Calaisis: 218 | 365
Picardy: 66 | 73 | 260 | 507 | 643
Île-de-France (excl. Paris): 42 | 111 | 323 | 370 | 396 | 632
Paris and suburbs: 12 | 44 | 89 | 177 | 178 | 223 | 311 |382 | 485 | 662 | 679 | 687 | 704
Champagne & Ardennes: 320 | 377 | 504 | 567 | 693 | 718
Lorraine: 117 | 240 | 328 | 494
Alsace: 46 | 49 | 124 | 179 | 231 | 266 | 283 | 358 | 436 | 661
Franche-Comté: 168 | 284 | 400 | 454
Burgundy: 23 | 332 | 352 | 437
Nivernais: 623
Berry: 705
Orléanais: 95 | 301 | 614
Touraine: 2 | 390 | 551 | 563 | 585 | 601 | 716
Anjou: 220 | 527 | 670
Maine:
Perche:
Normandy: 19 | 115 | 151 | 230 | 247 | 359 | 386 | 407 | 500 | 591
Brittany: 92 | 133 | 141 | 146 | 156 | 215 | 241 | 270 | 307 | 312 | 373 | 409 | 442 | 447 | 455 | 465 | 655



*Center*
Poitou: 190
Aunis: 326 | 343
Saintonge: 300 | 457
Angoumois:
Limousin: 406 | 449
Marche: 538
Bourbonnais: 528 | 534 | 630
Auvergne: 114 | 274 | 426 | 594
Lyonnais & Forez: 503 | 517
Dombes: 604
Bresse & Revermont: 574
Bugey:
Pays de Gex:
Savoy: 171 | 172 | 245 | 268 | 317 | 427 | 432 | 444 | 481



*South*
Dauphiné: 53 | 56 | 119 | 205 | 278 | 282 | 419 | 458 | 472
French Riviera (incl. County of Nice): 62 | 136 | 139 | 289 | 310 | 327 | 340 | 440 | 468 | 579 | 646
Corsica: 3 | 194 | 232 | 324 | 428 | 642
Provence (excl. French Riviera): 27 | 63 | 258 | 388 | 403 | 490 | 501 | 681
Languedoc: 8 | 216 | 244 | 288 | 314 | 657
Vivarais (Ardèche): 362
Velay: 152 | 609
Cévennes & Gévaudan (Lozère): 11 | 109 | 159
Rouergue: 134 | 187
Quercy: 81 | 153
Périgord (Dordogne): 84 | 86 | 255 | 313 | 416
Guyenne/Aquitaine: 112 | 118 | 519 | 708 | 710
Gascony: 525 | 635
French Basque Country: 104 | 107 | 394 | 471
Béarn: 197 | 702
Bigorre: 1 | 127
Quatre-Vallées: 402
Comminges & Nébouzan: 549
Couserans: 542
County of Foix: 305
Roussillon & Cerdagne: 435 | 456 | 497 | 696 | 711



*Overseas France*
St Pierre and Miquelon: 509
St Martin:
St Barth:
Guadeloupe: 619
Martinique: 596
French Guiana: 5 | 94 | 431 | 452
Mayotte: 536 | 720
Réunion: 57 |59 | 203 | 226 | 285
French Southern and Antarctic Lands: 29
New Caledonia: 26 | 87
Wallis and Futuna:
Tahiti & Society Islands: 36 | 366
Tuamotu Archipelago:
Marquesas Islands: 111
Austral Islands:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

SARLAT : L'Hotel Plamon et l'Hotel de Vassal - Dordogne


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

do you like my picture of sarlat brise?

i tried not to post a too famous one...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Martounet, au rapport ! Lol.

Yes, you're making progress. I would just have written that "Hôtel" means Medieval mansion in English in this context, and that the Dordogne département is the same thing as the Périgord province. Sarlat is the capital of the Périgord Noir (Black Périgord) actually, one of the four sub-provinces into which Périgord is divided.

PS: there's a better way to post Imageshack pictures though, without having the annoying "Free Image Hosting at ImageShack" at the bottom. You click once on the picture, then you click again on the picture, and a new window appears on your computer. You then use the web address of that new window, and you don't have the annoying text at the bottom of the picture. CQFD

In English, people say: "Practice makes perfect." But you can for for the good ol' French "C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron."


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

i think i'm too lazy to behave perfectly :nuts: 

thanks for that piece of advice anyway :banana:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Martounet, au rapport ! Lol.
> 
> (...) I would just have written that "Hôtel" means Medieval mansion in English in this context (...)


I was reckoning of that italian man I happened to meet on the threshold of the "Hôtel de Ville" (Town Hall) in Les Baux de Provence, who entered the courtyard and exclaimed "What a fu..ing Hotel! Not even a reception...".


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Martounet said:


> do you like my picture of sarlat brise?
> 
> i tried not to post a too famous one...


Amazing picture, and wonderful place!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Martounet said:


> SARLAT : L'Hotel Plamon et l'Hotel de Vassal - Dordogne


Awesome place :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

"Carrelets", wooden shacks for sunday fishermen in the southwest (here in Saintonge).


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^A similar picture was already shown (post #300)! Don't show the same pictures twice.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The weather in France is freezing now (-9 degrees Celsius in Central Paris on Wednesday), but let's remember the French expression _Après l'hiver vient le printemps_ ("After Winter comes Spring"). Here is the village of Schorbach (593 inhabitants at the last census) in Lorraine during the Spring (the little haze in the picture is typical of Springtime in France).

As with all the formerly Germanic villages of France, I'm always unsure how to pronounce their names. Should the final -ch be prounounced like in German (i.e. like final -ch in Scottish English, or "j" in Spanish)? or should it be pronounced like a French "ch" (i.e. like an English "sh")? or should it be pronounced like a "k"? It could be any of the three, and I have no clue which one is used by people in Lorraine (I would tend to think "k" is the correct pronunciation, based on the pronunciation of some other town names in Lorraine).

There is a reason why I've chose the village of Schorbach today, but you'll discover why tomorrow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks beautiful village ^^


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

@brisavoine: I'd think that the aspirated "h" would not be pronounced in French in any case, but it's true that with names... I was surprised when I found out that Metz is pronounced like "Messe".


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The "h" in the German ending -ch is not pronounced as a aspirated h in German anyway. The ending -ch is a consonant written "j" in Spanish, or "-ch" in Scottish English (as in "Loch Ness").


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^It is an allophone of "h" nonetheless.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Ach! Mishevy...


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm getting so tired of seing all this old stuff. Almost forty page we let people believe France is an old and quiet country filled with timeless villages and ruins. Enough with churches and castles !

How about some shots of skylines, highways, HST, open fields, or whatever that doesn't belong to the middle age ? Jean Pierre Pernot would definitely love this thread hno:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Minato ku said:


> So a bit of modern stuff.
> 
> Courier mall in the center of Annecy, main city of Haute Savoie departement in Rhone Alpes region.


The TGV station at Lyon Satolas would have been more impressive...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ I agree but I wanted to show an urban picture.
It is not Satolas anymore but Saint Exupery, since nearly a decade.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Design of that mall in Annecy looks very nice, modern


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Futuroscope - Poitou

is that modern enough??? hno:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Tu ne sais toujours pas enlever le bandeau publicitaire en bas de la photo...

Et toujours pas de carte des départements... Pourtant pas compliqué: tu tapes "Vienne" dans le Wikipedia anglophone et tu obtiens la carte du département.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

j'ai cherché poitou, j'ai pas trouvé, pas envie d'y passer trois heures, c'est pas la mort. m'en fous, faut souffler un peu :nuts: :nuts:

we're so french! always complaining on everything!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

funny legendary french!







for you mishevy:







:nuts:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Ben tu vois que t'as trouvé la carte de la Vienne.

Te reste encore à trouver comment poster les photos sans le bandeau publicitaire en bas. Yes you can!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Martounet said:


> funny legendary french!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love that cat with pink hair :lol::cheers:


----------



## IMPÉRIO PT (Dec 10, 2008)

What a country! France is wonderful:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Martounet said:


>


What is that? 

btw Looks photoshopped...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

i don't know what it is! :lol: :lol: :lol:

a building in the futuroscope, a modernist entertaining place... parc d'attraction en anglais?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

You don't get it. It's a dePernautizer!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

"Jean-Pierre Pernaut" France vs. modern France. Ever since the reign of Louis XIV, there has been the _querelle des Anciens et des Modernes_ ("quarrel of the Ancients and the Moderns"). Personally I like both, the ancient and the modern. I see no need for opposing them.

If my fellow forumers allow me, I will post two greatly different pictures of the ancient and modern France today and tomorrow.

A tout Seigneur tout honneur, let's start with Jean-Pierre Pernaut lol. Here is the village of Lichtenberg, in Alsace, nestled on top of a hill in the northern Vosges mountains. The picture was taken from the Medieval fortress of Lichtenberg above the village. Blissful!

For those who liked my little (lengthy actually) explanation about place names in Alsace, Lichtenberg is the name of that village in standard German (that was the name officially adopted by French authorities). In Alsatian the place is called Liechdeburi.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Mont-La-Lumière, ça ne sonnerait pas mal du tout (je plaisante, bien sur)


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^You can suggest that to the Lichtenberg municipal authorities. I doubt they will accept your name change though. Lol.

By the way, if you're interested in the history of Lichtenberg, you can find it on the website of the Lichtenberg town hall (with some very nice pictures of this beautiful village): http://www.lichtenberg.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10&Itemid=3


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Charming place!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

After the beautiful Alsatian village of Lichtenberg, here is the modern face of France, which I equally like: the skyscrapers of La Défense (also known as Die Verteidigung ) as seen from the northwestern suburbs of Paris. I believe the picture was taken by French forumer (and Paris lover) Cyril. Bouge Paris bouge !


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

*Zoom out*

If you allow me, here is also La Défense, as I saw it from Eiffel Tower (so you can have two views of the same skyline... hehe):










BTW, at the front of the picture you can see the Trocadéro and Palais de Chaillot.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic :cheers: the view is awesome!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

//MUSTANG// said:


> If you allow me, here is also La Défense, as I saw it from Eiffel Tower (so you can have two views of the same skyline... hehe):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How unbelievably white central Paris is!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

//MUSTANG// said:


> If you allow me, here is also La Défense, as I saw it from Eiffel Tower (so you can have two views of the same skyline... hehe):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

//MUSTANG// said:


> If you allow me, here is also La Défense, as I saw it from Eiffel Tower (so you can have two views of the same skyline... hehe):
> 
> BTW, at the front of the picture you can see the Trocadéro and Palais de Chaillot.


Mustang, this is one picture per day for all people. Please respect the rule! Besides, the picture of La Défense that you posted has already been seen over and over again on this forum. Here we try to post original pictures rarely seen on the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

^^The photo you posted is great. La Défense from the North/South axis is wider and I like the contrast between the houses and the skyscrapers. :cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

briselesnerfs is too strict! it can be possible! :nuts:
















too many rules run this thread! stuffy!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Without rules, no justice. Would you prefer to live in a world without justice where la loi du plus fort est toujours la meilleure ?


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The city hall of Menton, on the French Riviera.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^It's the first city after crossing the Italian border on Cote-d'Azour


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments.

Sorry Brisavoine! I'm trying to respect the rules. When I posted my picture, it was already another day, at least in my country. Maybe the Ruler of this thread may want to specify a "standard meridian time for posting" or something. 

And I also sincerely apologize for not being creative enough taking pictures of La Défense (not having enough Eiffel Towers to take pictures at is a great disadvantage for me, I must admit), and I also apologize for not having a record of all the pictures posted in this forum. 

Désolé!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

I love France in the 50's, 60's like in these Alain Delon movies with Citroen 2CV, that time is long gone now


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> The city hall of Menton, on the French Riviera.


Very nice pic :cheers: btw looks very old...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, that picture was taken in... 1959! Eisenhower was president of the US, my family was still living in French Algeria, and Marilyn Monroe was starring in Some Like It Hot.

Boo boo bee doo!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

//MUSTANG// said:


> Maybe the Ruler of this thread may want to specify a "standard meridian time for posting" or something.


Since most posters here are in France, the day starts at midnight French time (5pm Guatemalan time). A picture of Menton was already posted today, so a new picture can now only be posted after 5pm on Sunday Guatemalan time.

I've noticed that you only post pictures of Paris, but here we try to show pictures of the entire France. There have been already many pictures of Paris posted, while some other provinces have very few pictures or none at all, so we should post pictures of these provinces instead of Paris. You can check the list of provinces in post #723. Last but not least, the format of pictures posted should be about the same width as the picture of Menton I posted. Please do not post small pictures as they lower the quality of the thread. Ah, also, each picture should be accompanied with a little map showing the département in which they were taken (the département maps can be found at Wikipedia).

If you respect all these rules you'll be a perfect poster. kay:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

a perfect poster like me :banana: :lol:


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Angers Château


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Martounet!

Ah zut, y a rien à critiquer cette fois...


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you for the feedbck, brisavoine. 
I'll try to be a perfect poster, like Martounet... hehe! :colgate:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

that's a miracle! :lol: :banana:

i try to post pictures from "under-represented" regions in this thread... don't think it's idiomatic but you understand the meaning...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^If you want to post pictures from under-represented provinces, you have much more under-represented provinces than Touraine and Anjou. Maine, Hainaut, Bugey, Pays de Gex, Perche, Angoumois, St Barth, Wallis and Futuna, Tuamotu, Austral Islands still have no pictures at all! As usual, only post pictures of these places if they are of great quality, and if they are not too small.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

that's what i've done with maine-et-loire, vienne... (i checked the list) when you keep posting pictures of alsace and some other over-reprendented regions. hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Your pic is very nice ^^


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Martounet said:


> when you keep posting pictures of alsace and some other over-reprendented regions. hno:


:sly:

FYI, I'm the one who posted pictures of most of the provinces that had no pictures yet (Bresse, Gascony, Martinique, Mayotte, Artois, Marche, and so on).


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The über-beautiful Gustavia, capital of the über-ritzy French island of St Barths, in the Caribbean. St Barths was "discovered" by the Rockefeller and Jackie Kennedy. It is the favorite place of world celebrities, and one of the richest places in the French Republic (where people pay no income tax, incidently!). Unlike the rest of the Caribbean, in St Barths people are more than 90% White.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^It looks rich. Funny houses though.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> Funny houses though.


It's the French Caribbean style. In French it's called "architecture créole". It maximizes the flow of air (the "architecture créole" was developped a long time before air conditioners existed). Roofs are also pointed and typically larger than the houses on which they sit (so-called "porch roof", or "auvent" in French) to provide sheltered balconies and terraces during heavy tropical rains. Note that the Eastern Asians, with their monsoon rains, developped the same kinds of pointed and protruding roofs.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> ^^It looks rich.


Indeed! TRÈS riche!


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow! Amazing place. But not French at all...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Black_Dragon said:


> But not French at all...












The French Caribbean, its culture, its architecture, its music, etc. are as French as the culture, architecture, or music of Brittany, Alsace, or Provence. It's just different, maybe you're not used to it, but it's French nonetheless.

The French creole architecture was developped by French people before even Alsace or the French Riviera became part of France, and a long time before the Haussmannian style was invented.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The only "not french" thing for me is the lack of income tax. :lol:


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Black_Dragon said:


> Wow! Amazing place. But not French at all...


If I were a Frenchman, I would say that Saint-Barthélemy is as French as l'Île de la Cité... both are French soil.

That said, I (as a Latin American) would add that St. Barths looks obviously very "Caribbean" and thus very different from what everybody usually think is "French". 

But then again, it IS French.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


>


Looks awesome place :cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Update of the pictures that have been posted so far. Some provinces are over-represented: 17 pictures of Brittany, 13 pictures of Paris, 10 pictures of Touraine. Easy with the provinces that have already a lot of pictures! Let's try to post pictures of places that are under-represented.
> 
> Some provinces still don't have a single picture. For example, the important province of Maine still has no picture! But don't post a crappy picture of Maine just for the sake of posting a picture of Maine. Post a picture of Maine only if you have a great one.
> 
> ...




poster sur l'alsace et pendant ce temps et me reprocher de poster sur l'anjou, le poitou, le berry, la touraine bref le coeur de la france historique, qui sont peu représentés. et sans mon arrivée il n'y aurait que dalle. hno:

brisavoine, chiant, et en plus de mauvaise foi :bash:

by >(


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Le Mans - Cathédrale pendant la nuit des chimères (Sarthe - Maine)


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

"The Cathedral of Le Mans (Sarthe département, Maine province) during the 'Night of the Chimeras' festival", for the non-French-speaking readers.

I also had a picture of the Maine province, but you posted before me (I thought you said good-bye to the thread, so I didn't hurry enough today).


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

good trick, isn't it? :lol: :banana: :banana: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful country. Hopefully I'll set my eyes on France again soon


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The quais of the Nive, in Bayonne (capital of the French Basque Country), are not as famous as the quais of the Seine in Paris, but they are no less beautiful. Notice the vividly painted timber of the timber-framed houses, which is typical of the French Basque Country (red paint, particularly), contrary to the rest of France (and indeed Europe) where timber-framed houses have their timber painted black.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pic brisavoine  and the info about château de Courances is also interesting...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A residential complex on the atoll of Fakarava, in the Tuamotu Archipelago. The Fakarava atoll is a long 160 km loop of land encircling a wide lagoon covering an area of 1,112 km². To the right the Pacific Ocean, to the left the lagoon. 800 inhabitants live on that long loop of land. Together with 6 neighboring atolls, they form the commune (municipality) of Fakarava, one of France's 36,781 communes. Thanks to the Tuamotus, France is the country with the most atolls in the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A paradise on earth ^^ :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A little church in the vineyards near the village of Moussan, in the Languedoc. The Languedoc was the most Romanized part of Gaul.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like Apulia. Which is a compliment.


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like it was beyond the Earth... So amazing colors!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing colours indeed ^^ :cheers:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi guys!
Hope you will like colors on this one too, it's my first pic since 2 months.

To change a little bit from the last pics... North of France.
Precisely Escalles, in Nord-Pas-de-Calais.
I's hard to believe with this pic, but Escalles is situated only some hundreds meters away from the sea (Côte d'Opale and its Cap Blanc Nez, which has been posted under snow by Brisavoine). 



















Pic from Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr-steph/2674229577/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

whitechoco said:


> To change a little bit from the last pics... North of France.
> Precisely Escalles, in Nord-Pas-de-Calais.
> I's hard to believe with this pic, but Escalles is situated only some hundreds meters away from the sea (Côte d'Opale and its Cap Blanc Nez, which has been posted under snow by Brisavoine).


Believe it or not, I have a picture of Escalles on my computer, showing precisely the sea, that I was planning to post at some point. 

Escalles is located only 5 km from the entrance of the Channel Tunnel.

Don't forget to vote for the 10 most beautiful pictures in the thread if you haven't done it yet. You can find information on how to vote in post #837.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Well I clearly believe you cause you once posted a La Roque-Gageac pic while I was planning to do it myself!! So it's 1-1 :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pic whitechoco ^^


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Albi, « capital » of Tarn departement, in Midi-Pyrénées region.
This city upon the river Tarn counts 51 199 inhabitants (92 927 for the whole agglomeration).

Its name is often associated with a bloody piece of french history, la Croisade des Albigeois (Albigensian Crusade). 
“Albigeois” is the name of Albi inhabitants but also another word to name the Cathars, who had developed their own version of Christianity and were considered heretic byt the Catholic Church. In 1208, the Pope and the French King joined forces to combat the Cathars. Repression was severe, and many were burnt at the stake throughout the region.

On a more positive way, Albi is the city where famous french painter Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec is born.



















Pic from Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkfonne/2389729449/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

^^
"Dieu reconnaitra les siens" or the like. Nice pic.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

whitechoco said:


> Hi guys!
> Hope you will like colors on this one too, it's my first pic since 2 months.
> 
> To change a little bit from the last pics... North of France.
> ...


Very nice  France is so diverse... north looks like England and south like a part of Italy or Greece, very Mediterranean...


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Your [French] countryside looks much better than in Poland, because you form little towns (many of them looks really nice). In Poland there is a road and houses on both sides of it in about 100 meter gaps.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Especially central and north France :cheers: it is awesome!


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

whitechoco said:


> Hi guys!
> Hope you will like colors on this one too, it's my first pic since 2 months.
> 
> To change a little bit from the last pics... North of France.
> ...


I love it. It's gives a sense of calmness.


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

wow the picture with the church is amazing


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Artigny - Indre-et-Loire (Touraine)


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

whitechoco said:


> Its name is often associated with a bloody piece of french history, la Croisade des Albigeois (Albigensian Crusade).
> “Albigeois” is the name of Albi inhabitants but also another word to name the Cathars, who had developed their own version of Christianity and were considered heretic byt the Catholic Church. In 1208, the Pope and the French King joined forces to combat the Cathars. Repression was severe, and many were burnt at the stake throughout the region.


Haha, but this "Albigensian" thing is pure folklore and is inaccurate. The cathars' stronghold and where they had the strongest presence was Toulouse and not Albi, however the popular belief associated them to Albi instead.

The popular folkore also gave the Cathars' a cross, which is supposedly sold in these touristic shops, when they actually had none.


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice. But the little castle on the top of the tower is the best.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Worth of a fairy tale.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

a bit of history

A bell tower (also belfry) is a tower which contains one or more bells, or which is designed to hold bells, even if it has none. Most commonly, it is part of a church and contains church bells. When attached to a city hall or other civic building, especially in continental Europe, it is often named "belfry". Elsewhere, the term "belfry" refers strictly to the part of the tower which contains the bells. Thus some bell towers have no belfry. The occasional free standing bell tower may also be referred to by its Italian name, campanile. Old bell towers may be kept for their historic or iconic value, though in countries with a strong campanological tradition they often continue to serve their original purposes as well.

The bell is rung to signify the time, for special events such as weddings and funerals, or especially in old days to sound a civil defense or fire alarm.

In 1999 thirty-two Belgian belfries were added to the UNESCO's list of World Heritage Sites. In 2005 this list was extended with one Belgian and twenty-three French belfries and is since known as Belfries of Belgium and France. Most of these were attached to civil buildings, mainly city halls, as symbols of the greater power the cities in the region got in the Middle Ages; a small number of buildings not connected with a belfry, such as bell towers of—or with their—churches, occur also on this same list.



but calais's belfry was built in the 19th century :lol: not the most famous, but an impressive one


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Monet's garden - Giverny - Eure










The water garden

The water garden is full of asymmetries and curves. It is inspired by the Japanese gardens that Monet knew from the prints he collected avidly.

In this water garden you will find the famous Japanese bridge covered with wisterias, other smaller bridges, weeping willows, a bamboo wood and above all the famous nympheas which bloom all summer long. The pond and the surrounding vegetation form an enclosure separated from the surrounding countryside.

Never before had a painter so shaped his subjects in nature before painting them. And so he created his works twice. Monet would find his inspiration in this water garden for more than twenty years. After the Japanese bridge series, he would devote himself to the giant decorations of the Orangerie (Paris).

Always looking for mist and transparencies, Monet would dedicate himself less to flowers than to reflections in water, a kind of inverted world transfigured by the liquid element.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Bravo, Martounet!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

This thread has lost quality.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Martounet said:


>


wow



> This thread has lost quality


I think not...


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I know that picture... very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alpe d'Huez*








*flickr*


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ I'd love to ski there... Amazing!

Quality might be better...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alpe d'Huez is one of the most famous cycling-etaps in Tour-de-France too


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

^^exactly Beautiful photo!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Mont-St-Michel as if it were a tale of princes and princesses, that sublime place.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Alpe d'Huez is one of the most famous cycling-etaps in Tour-de-France too


kay:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

i like that pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot ^^
One more for today:

*A town square in the old town of Montluçon*








*flickr*


----------



## kapibara (Aug 31, 2008)

Ou est Brisavoine? Il nous manque.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> Mont-St-Michel as if it were a tale of princes and princesses, that sublime place.


that thought vanishes if you go there in summer and are amongst thousands of tourists :no:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

kapibara said:


> Ou est Brisavoine? Il nous manque.


Il semble qu'il nous a quitte!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice restaurant


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Amazing pictures I love France


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

nice guys but try not to post only pictures of paris, etc... it "france one photo a day"...


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

^^Brisavoine, sort de ce corps !!:lol:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: if i had not been constantly arguing with him, it could have been him! :nuts: but anyway, it's the true martounet :lol: :banana:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Les Mées, a village in Alpes de Haute Provence departement, is home of those strange rocks, which are more than 100 meters tall.

They are nicknamed the penitents, because they look like a group of monks with their pointed hoods.
If you want the legendary explanation, it says they represent the Lure mountain's monks who had been petrified (proper sense) by Saint Donat, during the saracens invasions period, because the felt in love with moors women brought by a lord after a crusade (...).



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2480740920/sizes/l/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Martounet said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: if i had not been constantly arguing with him, it could have been him! :nuts: but anyway, it's the true martounet :lol: :banana:


The strange case of Doctor Brisavoine & Mr. Martounet:lol:


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

ExtraMuros said:


> ^^Brisavoine, sort de ce corps !!:lol:


:lol: :nuts: :lol: :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photography


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

vittorio tauber said:


> The strange case of Doctor Brisavoine & Mr. Martounet:lol:



















impressive shot whitechoco... i didn't know this place, looks like halong bay or something like that... :nuts:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Village of Lescun, in the French Basque Country, more precisely the Aspe Valley (Pyrénées Atlantiques departement, Aquitaine region).



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2124845687/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## caserass (Feb 16, 2008)

vittorio tauber said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what an argument! So by reasoning this way you owe me your language and much more (kind of 19th-century-nationalism stuff...).


lol I don't think your languages is so old... actually Italian is like french , a kind of latin mixed with other languages. 

And as for the much more.... Italia has little (or nothing) to do with Rome if it's what you are thinking about.... Like the french has nothing to do with Frank....


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

No pic of Nantes in this thread? So let's do it.

Here is the Place Royale, created in 1788, which symbolizes Nantes river and maritime vocation.
The city is symbolized by this crowned woman on the top, the other characters representing the river Loire and its tributaries the Erdre, Sèvre, Cher and Loiret.

Nantes is the 6th French largest city, and the capital of Pays-de-la-Loire region.
This is a subject of flamewars, cause Nantes has been situated in Britanny during a long time in its history. But administrative regions and borders evolved, and it's still today a sensitive subject for some people. 
Some Nantais claim Nantes is bretonne and waive the breton flag every 5 minutes, some others don't give a f***. 
Plus you will find some bretons from Finistère, Morbihan or Côte d'Armor (western Brittany) who will say that Nantes is not bretonne, that people never spoke breton in this city, but another regional language called gallo, etc...



















http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagelace-royale_nantes.jpg


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

les images hou là impressionnantes et belles 

thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

many thanks


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

caserass said:


> lol I don't think your languages is so old... actually Italian is like french , a kind of latin mixed with other languages.
> 
> And as for the much more.... Italia has little (or nothing) to do with Rome if it's what you are thinking about.... Like the french has nothing to do with Frank....


Rome is the capital of Italy. 
Franks were a german tribe who only left their name to Frank-reich.

Anyway I was arguing by means of the very sort of your former arguments. 

No real case, dude.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic whitechoco  Nantes its a great city kay:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Village of Lods (pronounced "Lo") situated in Doubs departement, Franche-Comté region, 37 km away from its capital Besançon.
Lods is member of "Les plus beaux villages de France" ranking.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/francois_bonneville/3276805409/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! That place is really beautiful ^^


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

So cute...


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

woooow nice landscape


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Gorgeous gardens!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Martounet said:


>


This place looks really great, awesome :cheers: thanks Martounet kay:


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Heyyy... It looks like my private garden! :lol:

Heureux de te revoir, Brisavoine!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice, the capital of the French Riviera.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

nice but third picture of nice in this thread... :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

vittorio tauber said:


> *Nice*, Alpes-Maritimes (municipality: 344,00 inhabitants, fifth largest city in France; Metropolitan Area: 1,197,000 inhabitants, fifth largest urban area in France). Main resort of the French Riviera.
> 
> Below: Vieux-Nice, the historical district. On the right, the dome of the Cathedral of Saint Reparata.


up


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Ouch.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Morning in Nice from the Castle Hill (breezawan)/ afternoon in Nice from the Castle Hill (veeto ryo towbear).

Anyone night in Nice from the Castle Hill?


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

breezawan ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

In January I told Vittorio Tauber I had a picture of Nice of better quality than his/her, but he/she didn't listen to me. I guess I just won't list his/her picture in the list of pictures already posted, that way we only have two pics of Nice so far. :tongue:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

what a bad-tempered person!







vittorio non è gentile


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Comme disait mon prof de math au collège : "On ne pardonne plus on tue !" :lol:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

in english please


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Have you noticed i changed some photos pages 48 49 50? :crazy2:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Brisavoine you certainly know the netiquette asks that "he who posts first, keeps his pic".
I'm not saying you should remove yours. I'm just confident you will be polite.

Moreover your pic is just slightly higher quality definition. I wouldn't make a case of it.

PS I'm a guy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From *Martounet* pic (vittorio tauber)









That pic of Nice Martounet is really great :cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Great photo Martounet!
I can see everybody's particularly appreciating _your_ pic! 
I love the way it was edited. Not the usual raw take.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Martounet said:


> breezawan ... :lol: :lol:


Mower Toonay...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

i totally agree with brivavoine :banana: indre et loire is not often used... 

but i don't speak créole! :nuts: :lol:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Indre-et-Loirais vs. Tourangeau, entre les deux mon coeur balance. :|

No wait, better: Centrais (Centrois ? Centrien ?) vs. Tourangeau, entre les deux mon coeur ne balance pas. :lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Disbanding the old province system was very wise of you. We should have done the same, Napoleon even tried to do that.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^You can disband administratively, but it's another thing to remove the provinces completely from the socio-cultural landscape of a country. France is a good example: even 200 years after they administratively disbanded the provinces, many people still continue to use them. My mom is from the Orne département, and she's definitely a "Normande", she's not an "Ornaise" (that word is never used). And François Bayrou is definitely a Béarnais, and not a "Pyrénéen-Atlantique" or an "Aquitain" or whatever. No later than yesterday I was watching RFO (the French overseas channel), and the 2nd deputy of Pyrénées-Atlantique, Jean Lassalle, was visiting Mayotte, where people are voting this week to become a French department, and he told the people there: "Chez nous, dans le Béarn...". 200 years after the provinces were disbanded by the French Revolution!!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

France has such a long-time history... hard to change minds, especially in the countryside :lol: besides, "centre", what a ridiculous name for a region... :nuts:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

"Centre-Nord" would have been better.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

or "Touraine", simply... :lol:


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Martounet said:


> or "Touraine", simply... :lol:


Orleans and Bourges in Touraine?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

whitechoco said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophe-ramos/3038754457/sizes/o/


Chateau de Foix looks great @whitechoco :cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Matthieu said:


> Orleans and Bourges in Touraine?


yeees! :banana: :lol: i'm just kidding


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

It's somewhat complicated. There are many levels : provinces, regions, _pays_ (countries). Look, Artois and Hainaut are parts of Picardy. Avesnois is part of Hainaut. Thiérache is Picard as well. Northern Thiérache corresponds to Southern Avesnois. :nuts:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Château Margaux, Bordeaux region.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
the famous wine


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

i thought i was in the wrong thread...:nuts: actually it is the thread France :lol:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Nature and reason, shadow and light. Great view. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last pic: the Chateau Margaux is actually the wine's place indeed


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A jaguar crossing a swamp during the rainy season in the commune of Macouria, in French Guiana. This stunning photo was taken by Erick Loitière.

I bet most French people ignore that there are jaguars in the French Republic. And what's more incredible, Macouria is not deep in the jungle of French Guiana, it is in fact located on the coast, right between Cayenne and Kourou, i.e. the most inhabited part of French Guiana.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

:nuts: wahooo!!! :banana:


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Beautiful jaguar. I love that "don't mess with me" look... hehe!


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> I bet most French people ignore that there are jaguars in the French Republic.


Let's take it as national symbol instead of the rooster! :banana2::banana2:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

i want to keep the latter!














:lol:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

whitechoco said:


> Let's take it as national symbol instead of the rooster! :banana2::banana2:


I love jaguars, so I wouldn't mind! But the Mayas might object...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


>


WOW! Beautiful Jaguar indeed


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ is it in the bois de Boulogne or Vincennes? hehe just kidding


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Since some people mentioned the Gallic rooster (****), here is a quintessentially 'douce France' picture: the steeple of a village church emerging above a rapeseed (colza) field. This is the parish church of Veuxhaulles-sur-Aube, a village of 229 inhabitants at the last census (down from 689 inhabitants at the 1846 census) located right on the border between Champagne and Burgundy. Veuxhaulles-sur-Aube was historically lying on the Champagne side of the border, but since the French Revolution it has been on the Burgundy side of the border.

Notice the rooster on top of the spire which was used to indicate which way the wind was blowing, an essential information for the farmers in the ancient rural France. Many village churches in France have a rooster on top of their spires, and this is how the Gallic rooster came to be associated with France. It was made the official emblem of France during the Monarchy of July (1830-1848) to replace the fleur-de-lys of the French monarchy, which the King of the French Louis-Philippe abandonned to show the difference of his regime with the Bourbon absolute monarchy. Despite the overthrow of the Monarchy of July in 1848, the rooster has remained the French emblem in sports (but not the emblem of the French state, which is why the rooster doesn't appear on French passports and French public buildings). Personally, I would have preferred if we had kept the beautiful fleur-de-lys.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> I love jaguars, so I wouldn't mind! But the Mayas might object...


Don't worry: we are very generous with our symbols...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Today for a change, neither a town or village, nor a monument, nor a landscape, nor wildlife, but a simple and unbeautified scene of daily life, with an actual human being, which we rarely see in these threads (as if all these countries were uninhabited). It's a farmer in Picardy moving his dairy cows from one field to another.

Welcome to northern France: green fields, mud, and grey skies. Very much like England and Germany, but less urbanized. The cows look dirty, but the size of their udders (les pis), as well as the neat clothes of the farmer and his farming equipment give a hint that you are in a rich and developped country. In fact here you are in the heartland of the CAP (the EU's Common Agricultural Policy).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice choise @brisavoine, indeed; we dont see those pics everyday here


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

8,100 km from Picardy, people voted yesteday Sunday on the island of Mayotte (200,000 inhabitants), in the Indian Ocean, to become a French département, the 101st French département, and 5th overseas département. The results are in: 95% of voters voted in favor of becoming a French département, i.e. aligning fully their status with Metropolitan France, and, incidently, entering the EU. It's the first expansion of the EU since Romania and Bulgaria entered the EU in 2007.

So to commemorate this rather exceptional day, tonight let's break rules. Two pictures of Mayotte instead of one! And in line with the picture of the Picardy farmer, let's show some real Mayotte people.










A Mahoraise (Mayottean woman) laying coconuts on the sand (to dry them? to sell them? I have no idea). Somehow it feels like this picture was taken somewhere deep in India... and yet it's Mayotte!









A fisherman has just delivered octopuses at Sakouli and is rowing back to the village of Hamouro.


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Continues comme cela!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful exotic photos


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Chinon - Touraine *

"Remontée du sel" in the Vienne river, with the local boat, la Gabard.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo @Martounet ^^ the type of those ships looks little like ancient Greek ones btw


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Mérveilleux, j´aime beaucoup la France!:cheers:


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

A small mountain road in the village of le Chazelet, in Haute-Provence departement, with a view on le Massif de la Meije, shared with Isère departement.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/christiwild/217023711/sizes/l/


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

In the foreground, the rare blooming of a cactus in the commune of Beausoleil, on the French Riviera. The rest of the picture, well, it's not French territory, so I cannot comment.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Monaco is really awesome brisavoine

*Chateau de Pau, Pau town*
The castle of the city of Pau, France. This is where Henry IV was born and it was restored by Napoleon III








*flickr*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^The rule is one picture per day.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Clocktower and dome of the unique Limoges trainstation.
Limoges counts 248 000 inhabitants, and is situated in Haute-Vienne departement, in one of the less populated and urbanized region: Limousin.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/boklm/3355740341/


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Mayotte is now the only French departement with a majority Muslim population?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> Mayotte is now the only French departement with a majority Muslim population?


Yes, but the society over there is rather secular.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^So they don't practice Sharia?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

awesome... 



christos-greece said:


> WOW! Beautiful Jaguar indeed


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

its a rock city.. wow! overlooking.... really nice...




brisavoine said:


> In the foreground, the rare blooming of a cactus in the commune of Beausoleil, on the French Riviera. The rest of the picture, well, it's not French territory, so I cannot comment.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> ^^So they don't practice Sharia?


Some of them do, some of them don't. Now the sharia will be completely outlawed and replaced with French civil law (women will have the right to inherit as much as men for instance, and not half what men are allowed to inherit as with the sharia), but apparently it is not bothering people that much given the results of the referendum.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^That would certainly be a very interesting sociological study, with fact that women will legally become equal to men.


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

On the occasion of the NATO's summit in Strasbourg: The European Court of Human Rights.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looks nice building


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Alvar Lavague, you should add a departmental map showing Bas-Rhin.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The beautiful city hall of Valenciennes, the largest city in the French Hainaut (Charleroi is the largest city in the Belgian Hainaut). The city hall was destroyed in 1940 by the Germans when they bombed the city. Only the façade that you can see here could be saved. It was restored after the war, but the rest of the building is entirely modern. Valenciennes is one of these "martyr" cities in northern France. It was one of the largest textile and metallurgical centres in France during the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ So baroque! I like it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice building indeed, and those small fountains looks nice too


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful building!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The Renaissance château of Tanlay, in Burgundy, built in the 16th and 17th centuries over a Medieval fortress. A classic French château. It is still inhabited by the descendants of the marquis de Tanlay, governor of St Denis Abbey under Louis XIV. I'm always fascinated by how traditions and lineages still endure in republican France, despite three revolutions and two world wars.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

thread open to all

J'aime les paysages de la France, le pays où est enterré le poète andalou Machado (ne sera pas de dire si l'espagnol, vous pourriez blesser quelqu'un dans le fil de l'Espagne), un de mes poètes préférés. France, une référence en matière de liberté, et sans complications.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Olé! Eh... I mean... Vive la France!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^
Vive!.


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> The Renaissance château of Tanlay, in Burgundy, built in the 16th and 17th centuries over a Medieval fortress. A classic French château. It is still inhabited by the descendants of the marquis de Tanlay, governor of St Denis Abbey under Louis XIV. I'm always fascinated by how traditions and lineages still endure in republican France, despite three revolutions and two world wars.


France is magic! Everybody knows that!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Château de Vizille, Dauphiné :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Both of those chateau looks really great


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A side street in the town of Orbec, in Normandy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ So beautiful...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Thatched-roof cottages in the village of Bigorre, in the province of Velay. Notice not only the thatched roofs but also the walls made of volcanic stones. The little-known Velay province is a volcanic area (along with the neighboring and more famous Auvergne).


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

These last two photographs are very picturesque. I like them!


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> Thatched-roof cottages in the village of Bigorre, in the province of Velay. Notice not only the thatched roofs but also the walls made of volcanic stones. The little-known Velay province is a volcanic area (along with the neighboring and more famous Auvergne).


Where is Asterix and his village? :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Thatched-roof cottages in the village of Bigorre, in the province of Velay. Notice not only the thatched roofs but also the walls made of volcanic stones. The little-known Velay province is a volcanic area (along with the neighboring and more famous Auvergne).


Really beautiful houses, i love them... those volcanos in the area, are active?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> those volcanos in the area, are active?


They are dormant. They could reawake someday.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Fishermen's boats at Bout du Bout (literally the "End of the End"), in the very north of Martinique, where the road stops and the wild and untouched northern coastline of Martinique starts.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks nice place... very relaxing


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Today, a picture of everyday France, away from the tourist areas. Nothing spectacular here, just deep France, off the beaten track. Welcome to the little town of Prémery, in the Nivernais province! Prémery had 2,062 inhabitants in 2006, down from a peak of 3,056 inhabitants in 1968.

Prémery looks so peaceful and out of time now, but during WW2 there was an active Maquis (partisans/resistants) in the woods above the town. On June 27, 1944 the German Wehrmacht sent an expedition to Prémery to clear the area of resistants, but they didn't manage to find anyone. They tried to trick villagers around Prémery and have them reveal where the resistants were hiding, but the shrewd villagers didn't talk and the Germans eventually left without having captured anyone.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ This town even faraway from tourist regions, looks really very nice :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I love this one... Im gonna call it " Green City" 



brisavoine said:


> Today, a picture of everyday France, away from the tourist areas. Nothing spectacular here, just deep France, off the beaten track. Welcome to the little town of Prémery, in the Nivernais province! Prémery had 2,062 inhabitants in 2006, down from a peak of 3,056 inhabitants in 1968.
> 
> Prémery looks so peaceful and out of time now, but during WW2 there was an active Maquis (partisans/resistants) in the woods above the town. On June 27, 1944 the German Wehrmacht sent an expedition to Prémery to clear the area of resistants, but they didn't manage to find anyone. They tried to trick villagers around Prémery and have them reveal where the resistants were hiding, but the shrewd villagers didn't talk and the Germans eventually left without having captured anyone.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Pau town, South France*








from flickr


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Not the correct size (too small), and you forgot to include a locator map.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

Axe Majeur, Cergy-Pontoise (Ile-de-France) :


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire - Loire-et-Cher


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow! Charming. That's why the castles of the Loire are so famous.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire is really awesome :drool:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Choir stalls in the cathedral of Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges, capital of the Comminges province in the Pyrenees. I already talked about that cathedral located in a very ancient Roman city which is now merely a village. These beautiful stalls were built between 1525 and 1535. They were located in the chancel (le choeur) and separated from the rest of the cathedral by a pulpitum, or rood screen (in French: un jubé). Only the canons (les chanoines) had access to the chancel where they attended the mass seated on the stalls that you can see in the picture. The faithfuls could not enter the chancel and had to attend the mass from outside the pulpitum, without being able to see the altar and the priest. This is a bit similar to the partition of Orthodox churches with the iconostasis separating the nave from the sanctuary (the part of the church where the priests hold the mass and in which the faithfuls cannot enter).

In the Catholic countries, the Council of Trent (1545-1563) decided to open the chancel to the faithfuls and allow them to see the altar and the priest. This "democratization" of churches was a move to counter the Reformation. As a consequence, most pulpitums were destroyed in Catholic churches, but the cathedral of Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges is one of the very few cathedrals that preserved its pulpitum (they built a second altar outside the pulpitum for the faithfuls). The choir stalls that you can see in the picture were also preserved and survived the French Revolution. The stalls are made of oak. The female figures are sybils and virtues.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Beautiful and very well preserved.
Somehow, it reminds me Barcelona's Cathedral.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

Bordeaux : :naughty:


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Le Quartier Américain? :lol:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

copy cats!!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Sometimes everybody want to post pictures on the same day, and sometimes there is no one to post pics for several days. Odd!

Anyway, since I have to do all the work here... 

Here is the Medieval village of Bruniquel, in the Quercy province. I grew up 30 km from there, in quite a different landscape though. When I first arrived in Paris, I found the Haussmannian buildings in Paris so new compared to the Medieval buildings that can be found everywhere in my home region. My American friends have a hard time understanding why I don't find Paris an old city. That's because they didn't grow up in my home region.

PS: the style of architecture in Bruniquel is not really the Quercy style. That's because Bruniquel is in the Lower Quercy, on the border with Languedoc. You can see the real Quercy architectural style in the pictures of Saint-Cirq-Lapopie and Rocamadour that were previously posted in this thread.


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

miau said:


> copy cats!!


^^ ????


This thread is just amazing! Full of absolutely stunning pictures of a beautiful country! :cheers:


Btw Bruniquel looks very cosy brisavoine!


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

There are several replicas of the statue in France : Among others, two in Paris (one of which was used in designing the New York statue) and one in the town of Colmar in Alsace, Bartholdi's birthplace.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow they have their own version of liberty... which one is real? in new york or in france?



abigbagofpoo said:


> Bordeaux : :naughty:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

regjeex said:


> wow they have their own version of liberty... which one is real? in new york or in france?


The Statue of Liberty was built by a French sculptor and offered to the US by France (how do you say "ingratitude" in 'freedom lingo'?). The Statue of Liberty stood for some years in Paris waiting for the Americans to spend the money to build a platform on Liberty Island in NYC to put the statue over it. Some left-wing French politicians even wanted to cancel France's present to the US and keep the statue in Paris, to be erected on top of Montmartre. Eventually the Americans finally built the platform on Liberty Island, so the statue was shipped to the US, and the French right-wing circles built the Sacré Coeur (Sacred Heart) basilica on top of Montmartre instead of the Statue of Liberty. A real loss.

Here is the Statue of Liberty standing in Paris in the workshop of the sculptor (that's the statue that was later shipped to the US and is now standing in NYC): http://www.french-at-a-touch.com/St...g_Statute_of_Liberty_2_[picturestore.com].jpg

The head of the Statue of Liberty on display in a park in Paris in 1883:
http://www.myoops.org/cocw/mit/NR/r...E8-48A1-A1A7-4A2B8A4C46BC/0/chp_found_pol.jpg

The Statue of Liberty at the sculptor's workshop in Paris:
http://www.endex.com/gf/buildings/liberty/solpix/construction/sol frame2c.cx.jpg


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> Today, a picture of everyday France, away from the tourist areas. Nothing spectacular here, just deep France, off the beaten track. Welcome to the little town of Prémery, in the Nivernais province! Prémery had 2,062 inhabitants in 2006, down from a peak of 3,056 inhabitants in 1968.
> 
> Prémery looks so peaceful and out of time now, but during WW2 there was an active Maquis (partisans/resistants) in the woods above the town. On June 27, 1944 the German Wehrmacht sent an expedition to Prémery to clear the area of resistants, but they didn't manage to find anyone. They tried to trick villagers around Prémery and have them reveal where the resistants were hiding, but the shrewd villagers didn't talk and the Germans eventually left without having captured anyone.


I wish I could relocate there...what are the property prices...? LOL


----------



## bulakeno (Aug 19, 2007)

miau said:


> copy cats!!


:wtf:
^^hno:













IMHO, the French people have the liberty to make a statue and put it anywhere they want.









The French are our equals and in the spirit of brotherhood, we should commend them.

Wait a minute. The French gave us *the Statue of Liberty*! *Miau *:bash:

:lol:

I love this thread! Viva la France! :tyty:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Zaro said:


> I wish I could relocate there...what are the property prices...? LOL


I had never imagined that the totally unknown little town of Prémery would attract so many positive comments from the forumers. Fascinating!

At the moment, according to seloger.com, there are about 60 houses on sale in Prémery, from as little as 45,000 euros uh to as high as 253,800 euros. No house costs more than 253,800 euros. The median price of the houses currently on sale in Prémery is 110,000 euros.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The Université de l'Artois in Lens, in the historical Artois province. The architectural style of the building (which previously housed the headquarters of the Lens coal mines) is a reminder that this part of France is simply the southern part of the Low Countries.


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> I had never imagined that the totally unknown little town of Prémery would attract so many positive comments from the forumers. Fascinating!
> 
> At the moment, according to seloger.com, there are about 60 houses on sale in Prémery, from as little as 45,000 euros uh to as high as 253,800 euros. No house costs more than 253,800 euros. The median price of the houses currently on sale in Prémery is 110,000 euros.


Wow that's really cheap! How are those prices compared to other places in France, for example an apartment i the center of Paris?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks @brisavoine....



brisavoine said:


> The Statue of Liberty was built by a French sculptor and offered to the US by France (how do you say "ingratitude" in 'freedom lingo'?). The Statue of Liberty stood for some years in Paris waiting for the Americans to spend the money to build a platform on Liberty Island in NYC to put the statue over it. Some left-wing French politicians even wanted to cancel France's present to the US and keep the statue in Paris, to be erected on top of Montmartre. Eventually the Americans finally built the platform on Liberty Island, so the statue was shipped to the US, and the French right-wing circles built the Sacré Coeur (Sacred Heart) basilica on top of Montmartre instead of the Statue of Liberty. A real loss.
> 
> Here is the Statue of Liberty standing in Paris in the workshop of the sculptor (that's the statue that was later shipped to the US and is now standing in NYC): http://www.french-at-a-touch.com/St...g_Statute_of_Liberty_2_[picturestore.com].jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... very nice.. how old is this building? 



brisavoine said:


> The Université de l'Artois in Lens, in the historical Artois province. The architectural style of the building (which previously housed the headquarters of the Lens coal mines) is a reminder that this part of France is simply the southern part of the Low Countries.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

dancle said:


> How are those prices compared to other places in France, for example an apartment i the center of Paris?


Very cheap.


regjeex said:


> wow... very nice.. how old is this building?


19th century probably.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful town/places  thanks for posting those photos kay:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Edit


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Pink brick architecture in Toulouse, the capital of Languedoc and Occitania. Toulouse is the fifth largest city in France. The entire city is built of pink bricks, hence the nickname _la Ville rose_ ("the Pink City"). Pink brick architecture exists only in Toulouse and in the region 100 km around Toulouse. It is completely different from what you can see in the rest of France. The mentality is also quite different from the rest of France. It's almost a Spanish city really.

At the end of the street you can see the tower of the 11th-12th century St Sernin Basilica. The magnificent St Sernin Basilica is the largest Romanesque building in France (perhaps even in Europe, I'm not sure). It was built at a time when the County of Toulouse, which encompassed the largest part of southern France, was de facto independent from the kingdom of France. The tower itself, which is 65 meters high, was built in the 12th and 13th centuries, and the spire on top of the tower was built in the end of the 15th century, having been preserved intact until today, which is rather rare for church spires. St Sernin Basilica is one of my favorite buildings in the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic @brisavoine  Indeed Toulouse from some pics from flickr most looks really great, that architecture style (red bricks)in almost all buildings, its awesome


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*A choir in Place Plummereau, Tours, Touraine*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

let's preserve this building... i would say.. no to high rise building... 



brisavoine said:


> Pink brick architecture in Toulouse, the capital of Languedoc and Occitania. Toulouse is the fifth largest city in France. The entire city is built of pink bricks, hence the nickname _la Ville rose_ ("the Pink City"). Pink brick architecture exists only in Toulouse and in the region 100 km around Toulouse. It is completely different from what you can see in the rest of France. The mentality is also quite different from the rest of France. It's almost a Spanish city really.
> 
> At the end of the street you can see the tower of the 11th-12th century St Sernin Basilica. The magnificent St Sernin Basilica is the largest Romanesque building in France (perhaps even in Europe, I'm not sure). It was built at a time when the County of Toulouse, which encompassed the largest part of southern France, was de facto independent from the kingdom of France. The tower itself, which is 65 meters high, was built in the 12th and 13th centuries, and the spire on top of the tower was built in the end of the 15th century, having been preserved intact until today, which is rather rare for church spires. St Sernin Basilica is one of my favorite buildings in the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the same @regjeex... its shame to destroy this beautiness


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A bit of suburban Paris.
Belle Epine is a mall located in Thiais (Val de Marne) in southern Paris suburbs between Rungis food market and Orly ariport 
It is with 140,000 m² the largest in France.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers::cheers:



Minato ku said:


> A bit of suburban Paris.
> Belle Epine is a mall located in Thiais (Val de Marne) in southern Paris suburbs between Rungis food market and Orly ariport
> It is with 140,000 m² the largest in France.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

is that a mall?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

That's what they said.... yeah its a mall... that's their biggest mall... 



qwert_guy said:


> is that a mall?


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Minato ku said:


> A bit of suburban Paris.
> Belle Epine is a mall located in Thiais (Val de Marne) in southern Paris suburbs between Rungis food market and Orly ariport
> It is with 140,000 m² the largest in France.


140 000??? :nuts::nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This mall looks nice from outside; i bet the same inside or even better...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The Buttereaux ("little hills") of Sauveur, on Miquelon island, in the archipelago of St Pierre and Miquelon. This landscape reminds of Mongolia somehow...


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*Saint Jean Cap Ferrat seen from the village Eze*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

what happen to this place hno:hno:



brisavoine said:


> The Buttereaux ("little hills") of Sauveur, on Miquelon island, in the archipelago of St Pierre and Miquelon. This landscape reminds of Mongolia somehow...


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

regjeex said:


> what happen to this place hno:hno:


Nothing lol :lol::lol:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

@ david chanrion: It's only one picture per day! What part of the rule do you not understand?


----------



## Frogged (Feb 20, 2007)

^^ Well to be fair, the last two pictures (those of St Pierre et Miquelon + the Parisian mall) come up as posted on the same day. At least on my computer...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Probably because your computer is on British time (UTC+1). David Chanrion lives on French time though (UTC+2), so he doesn't have this excuse.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Today, a picture of everyday France, away from the tourist areas. Nothing spectacular here, just deep France, off the beaten track. Welcome to the little town of Prémery, in the Nivernais province! Prémery had 2,062 inhabitants in 2006, down from a peak of 3,056 inhabitants in 1968.
> 
> Prémery looks so peaceful and out of time now, but during WW2 there was an active Maquis (partisans/resistants) in the woods above the town. On June 27, 1944 the German Wehrmacht sent an expedition to Prémery to clear the area of resistants, but they didn't manage to find anyone. They tried to trick villagers around Prémery and have them reveal where the resistants were hiding, but the shrewd villagers didn't talk and the Germans eventually left without having captured anyone.


really nice place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the port of Nice, South France*








*flickr*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Any good pics of Rouen, Le Havre, Normandie??


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Mishevy said:


> Any good pics of Rouen, Le Havre, Normandie??


Good idea!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St Maclou Church, Rouen*








*flickr*
map of Rouen in France:


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

Paris / Boulevard Haussmann


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Original...


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

awesome church photo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks, indeed that church is awesome...


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

*Nantes*, Loire-Atlantique :









(Pic by alter1fo)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nantes pic: tres belle photo kay:


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Nantes pic: tres belle photo kay:


+ 1


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Bourg-en-Bresse (01)*










Cathédrale de Brou


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> Any good pics of Rouen, Le Havre, Normandie??




















there are too many pics of normandy, be careful...









this thread has lost quality! it's one photo a day! and one quality shot! and there are too much pics of paris or bordeaux! shots must be varied. and a photo of a beggar has nothing to do here...









brisavoine come back! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos Kevin indeed  but like Martounet said its one photo a day


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Gourdon is a commune in the Alpes-Maritimes department in southeastern France. Gourdon offers magnificent panoramic views. In the distant past, this isolated rock was used as a place of refuge and defence. Gourdon, as it appears to us today, gives a good example of a Feudal village. It is built on a peak whose impressive slopes will, after many hundreds of rock falls, end their days in the Loup River. There is only one entrance, from which you can access the main street. In former times, it was defended by a simple and harmonious Roman gate, that has been demolished at the beginning of the century. Thick, high ramparts close off the North side, which is the only point from which the village can be approached.

(Wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gourdon town is indeed gorgeous, and the location is awesome too


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

Kevin 01, can you keep one pic, remove the other ones and post a location map?


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

Place de Jaude, Clermont-Ferrand (Auvergne) :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Clermont-Ferrand city looking so great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

*Cathedral of Laon * (Aisne department, Picardy region) :









(Pic by F.d.W.)


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

*Îlet Gosier, Guadeloupe *:









(Pic by rachel_thecat)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That area is near to Normandy?


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ That area is near to Normandy?


Yes, in Picardy.


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

*Merles-les-Mines, Pas-de-Calais Région*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ From above looks a very nice place  i like those houses


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

*Dunkirk* (Dunkerque in French), Nord department :


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

The town looks very nice but that tower is horrible, ruines the scene hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dunkerque town is very nice indeed, btw i like the tower...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

brissavoiine!!! wheree are you dude? :banana: i'm sorry i'm a bit drunck... hard party tonightt... hope you're all right! :nuts:


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

*Napoleon staring over the fields*, Craonne, Aisne department :









(Pic by Maurits Euro Courier)


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Grande Napoléon!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting photo of Napoleon, above... 

Indeed, where is Brisavoine?


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed, where is Brisavoine?


Good question...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Grande Napoléon!



In Spain no!.


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

*Mural in Montpellier*, Hérault department :









(Pic by Wolfgang Staudt)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome paintings :cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Belfort*



(Photo. by Me)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photo @6oku_Cp6uja (thanks for posting it) but its one photo a day, my friend  see the title of this thread


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesome photo @6oku_Cp6uja (thanks for posting it) but its one photo a day, my friend  see the title of this thread



Thanks my friend! :cheers: I know that it is one Photo a day! The last Picture was posted yesterday! And I have posted my Photo today....kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonifacio town (Corsica island)*








from flickr


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

I post that pic for the powerful contrast between light and clouds (and not for the tribute it give to the city...:lol

Annecy, Haute-Savoie








Flickr, Olga Romanenkova


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

wow, i love to see this place soon..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Annecy looks, is a very nice city; thanks for the photo @ExtraMuros


----------



## butterfingers22 (Oct 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any pictures of limoges and the surrounding area, I'm staying there this summer with friends and there really isn't much information on the place. thanks a lot.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rue du Calvaire, Nantes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcanevet/761395514/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Stunning contrast!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The Basilique Notre Dame de Brebières in the city of Albert, "the Lourdes of the North".


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

very beautiful pictures! i've only been to large cities un france I hope I can someday visit small towns.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That church, the building is very nice indeed


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Col du Lautaret in spring :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Peacefull and very beautiful; Col du Lautaret is Tour de France's finish etap in the last few years (summertime)?


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Peacefull and very beautiful; Col du Lautaret is Tour de France's finish etap in the last few years (summertime)?


Good question!! Indeed, beautiful picture!


----------



## smartlipo (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice Photo ! !
It looks beautiful ! ! 
thanks for share with us ! !


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The Château de Jumilhac, in Jumilhac-le-Grand (Dordogne).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Peacefull and very beautiful; Col du Lautaret is Tour de France's finish etap in the last few years (summertime)?


I don't think so, it is usually only on the way to or from Col du Galibier.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think so, it is usually only on the way to or from Col du Galibier.


About Col du Galibier yes indeed, but also use more mountains, like Col du Lautaret, i think...


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

butterfingers22 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of limoges and the surrounding area, I'm staying there this summer with friends and there really isn't much information on the place. thanks a lot.


Here you go . Limoges is the biggest city in the Limousin region with 136 000inhabitants in the city proper, 190 000 in the urban area and 248 000 in the metropolitan area.

Limoges train station.


----------



## butterfingers22 (Oct 12, 2008)

pierretoulouse said:


> Here you go . Limoges is the biggest city in the Limousin region with 136 000inhabitants in the city proper, 190 000 in the urban area and 248 000 in the metropolitan area.


Thanks a lot, anymore?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Limoges train station photo is really very nice one


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Dark and beautiful.
Looks like a shooting set for Blade Runner, The Matrix, etc. (but with a French taste, of course... hehe)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Château du Haut-Koenigsbourg*





(Photo by Me)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The Viaduc du Viaur on the border between Tarn and Aveyron. It has been built by Paul Bodin, pupil of Gustave Eiffel, in 1902.



Aveyron


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

ohh nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really nice bridge; looks a true piece of art


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Rennais (Jun 26, 2009)

*RENNES*

photo movies Rennes : beautiful !!!! :eek2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvXJmwXRO-4


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rennes city its indeed beautiful, very nice city; please next time try to post the photo here with the map location (from wikimedia commons)


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvXJmwXRO-4


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, "Petite France" reflections*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikegk/3083713439/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

_Petite France_ is a charming place. The _Pont du Faisan_ is a swing bridge.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Very charming, indeed.


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

Paris :

In 1807, *Napoléon Bonaparte* ordered, by an imperial decree issued in Warsaw, the construction of a bridge overlooking the Military School, and named the bridge after his victory in 1806 at the Battle of Iena


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> _Petite France_ is a charming place. The _Pont du Faisan_ is a swing bridge.


Indeed, _Petite France_ area is really amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Capitole - Hôtel de ville, Toulouse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3608351618/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The Capitole is splendid but why in the world all those cube-shaped things clutter up the ground?


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> The Capitole is splendid but why in the world all those cube-shaped things clutter up the ground?


Probably for the cars; its pedestrian street, cars not allowed, that's why...


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

Good picture. I have some family in Toulousse and I love it.


----------



## tomszw (Mar 3, 2007)

Moulin in Batz-sur-Mer
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23754760


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Probably for the cars; its pedestrian street, cars not allowed, that's why...


There is no excuse. It's too much!


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

cote d'azur:drool:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Day of rest for the cyclists in Limoges.

The Adrien Dubouché National Museum (pottery, porcelain and glassware).


astronautilus - picasaweb

About the building > museum's history > museum building
http://www.musee-adriendubouche.fr/gb/homes/home_id20757_u1l2.htm


Haute-Vienne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The building above its very nice  Is it in the center of Limoges?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, in the north-western part of the center.
We can see in this architecture the emerging Art nouveau style (modern style), I think it fits good with the varied and colorful collections.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Château de Saint-Florent-sur-Cher, at the east of Issoudun.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogeed/3641220296/

Cher


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Also Issoudun town (from the Tour) looks great town, with very nice architecture style


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the Château de Saint-Florent-sur-Cher. Regards.*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Also Issoudun town (from the Tour) looks great town, with very nice architecture style


Yes. However the fields all around are monotonous, but looking at the specialties, it sounds good : duck with onions, carp fillet with red wine, cream of green lentils, leek flan, Graçay (goat's cheese), _truffiau de Graçay_ (kind of potato soufflé), marzipans, prune pie, _poirat_ (a clafoutis with wild cherries), _croquets de Chârost_ (biscuits with almonds and hazelnuts), etc. And wines (Reuilly, Quincy).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Towns of Tour de France 2009
*Saint Fargeau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3705641662/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I've never seen this castle, the towers are big! The left one seems even warped to me! Thank you Christos.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like this castle, very nice. Regards.*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Viaduc de Chaumont*, in Chaumont above Suize river.


Haute-Marne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like this old bridge a lot; nowdays there its a road, on this bridge?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

A railroad, the Chaumont's station is at only 450 meters / 1500ft, while the viaduc is 654m long / 2146ft, with 50 arches of 52m high / 171ft).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Towns of Tour de France 2009:
*Colmar* (HDR)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/3643417161/


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Sous exta c'est ce qu'on doit voir oui...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

C'est un peu craignos, a bit creepy, those people seem going back in time!


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Striking. A little bit too photoshopped, but nevertheless very interesting view of Colmar.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

*Massif du Puy de Sancy, Puy-de-Dôme*









with lenticular cloud. Pics taken by forumer Cyril


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tour de France 2009:
*Avenue de Champs Elysées - Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud21/3706088862/


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Toujours à Paris...La Défense hier :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Your Paris photo its great @Cyril


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Lyon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/riviera2005/2786812596/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo, I didn't know Lyon had any buildings that tall. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes it has  Lyon its a great city indeed


----------



## durrenbach (Jul 26, 2009)

Greek walls of Massilia (Marseille): the Garden of Vestiges. 600 years before JC.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photo @durrenbach, thanks for posting it


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Great pic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Post more photos please  me later


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Redisson in Lyon is disharmonious.


----------



## durrenbach (Jul 26, 2009)

NAVACELLES cirque.Gard.FRANCE.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo @durrenbach  Here is the map of this place:


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

bordeaux :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo of Bordeaux


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Waterfall in Jura :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That place, Jura waterfalls are impressive, beautiful


----------



## durrenbach (Jul 26, 2009)

The cairn of Barnenez is a megalithic site situated in the municipality of Plouezoc'h in Brittany, France. The most ancient part of this tumulus in dry stones would date, according to dating, 4850-4450 BC. It is the most ancient known continental european megalithic construction.
As comparison, the most ancient pyramid of Egypt as well as Stonehenge in England dates 2600 before JC. 2000 years later.


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

i like the beautiful castles


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

KAZAN RESIDENT : ONE picture a day, not a whooping NINE !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos Indeed @KAZAN, but yes its one photo a day


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

France is a nice country rich in culture


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise / Coucher de soleil sur Besançon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/k_lu/109845554/


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

great pics like always :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @franpunk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montluçon et son château*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifr/3431309777/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vieux Port de Bastia (Corse)/ Old port of Bastia (Corsica)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylv41n-stockage/3848201226/


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Marvelous.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sacre Coeur, Paris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, amazing photo @KAZAN


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Corsica is very nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @franpunk  Corsica its indeed very nice, beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/essaitlr2712/3451320200/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Montpellier / Vue de Montpellier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bart_solinger/3834578218/


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Monpellier looks great!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Lille*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3968384024/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I like those façades with mascarons! There is also an art nouveau shop in the middle of the picture. Here is a closer view.  









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucytraves/2808885414/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! The above facade its great indeed


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

It is art nouveau indeed, but it also has some classic influence, like the baroque motif above the bell. Very interesting.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Exactly, many styles can be encountered in a street, and sometimes a mix.
I found in a blog another example :











In the Vercors Plateau and in the municipality of Chichilianne, the *Mont Aiguille* (2 087 m) :









By Philippe Stoop (Panoramio)


Isère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That mountain photo above is awesome, wow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eiffel tower and Paris city view*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/acererak/4069274324/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of St. Malo*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4021118247/


----------



## nicotescou (May 6, 2009)

Hello guys! Great thread.

But where do you find the France map with focused department highlited?

If you could give me this secret I perhaps could help you to feed it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nicotescou said:


> ...where do you find the France map with focused department highlited?


Here in this site


----------



## nicotescou (May 6, 2009)

Hello Christos! great thanks... now I can do the job kay:.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome sir :cheers:


----------



## ozrockfox (Apr 19, 2009)

*Chateau Gaillard*

Hi all

I've been a fan of this thread since I discovered it early in 2009, and drank in as much as I could prior to my vacation into France this past September/October.
I spent time in Singapore, Germany, Italy, England plus some hours in Vatican City and Belgium but most of my time was in France.

It's a shame this thread has died off. I think as much as the 'rules' were effective, the way people were greeted or disciplined had as much to do with it losing popularity as it did on the quality of shots.

Anyway I'll post some of my fave shots from my few weeks in France, and I hope to return in years to come to take shots of the many areas I didn't get to see/shoot.










I'll start off with Richard Lionheart's ruined Norman castle, Chateau Gaillard. His brother John has to take the blame for its loss to the French though! It's perched above the Seine River and the village of Les Andelys.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I agree with you. Unfortunately, I'm not active in this forum because I'm busy these days. Thank you and welcome. 

PS I also like your photo of Carnac Stones, they are a difficult subject.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great photo, thanks for posting it


----------



## ozrockfox (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's another I like from Carnac...
The mystery of the alignments was pretty special. They look like gravestones, which in a way they are, as I believe from what I've read they were meant to honour or for worship of their ancestors.

Here's an ancestor spirit now!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi there!  Yes, we could consider them gravestones, why not? There are many theories anyway. Stones could refer to life as well. I read there are women who sit on some stones with the hope to be pregnant, there is the story of Deucalion who threw rocks which become people. Who knows? It's a forgotten belief.


----------



## nicotescou (May 6, 2009)

First try for a landscape of south West of France :

The Great Dune of Pilat (French: la Dune du Pilat) is the largest sand dune in Europe. It is located in La Teste-de-Buch in the Arcachon Bay area, France, 60 km from Bordeaux.

The dune is about 60,000,000 m³, measuring around 500m wide (from East to West) by 3km long (from North to South). Its height is 107 metres above sea level.










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/45/Gironde-Position.svg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos @nicotescou and @ozrockfox  (but its one photo a day, dont forget that )


----------



## bison24 (Jul 24, 2008)

Today's photo will be the Chateau de Lastours, in the Aude department (click for bigger)


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful.kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo @bison24


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort de Bregille, Besançon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludobesac/903753930/


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Le vieil Antibes with the Picasso Museum! 


















Photo by ... me!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really nice capture, Feanaro


----------



## Gauthier (Nov 10, 2009)

*Menton*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo of Menton, Gauthier


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

very good pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau et jardins de Villandry*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lysander2/4199759738/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Caen Town Hall.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inza2009/4155769251/

Calvados


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photo of Caen's town hall, charpentier


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Other lights, in *Lyon*.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trebeb/4162804237/

Rhône


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lyon photo: superb :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gestupi/2629177322/sizes/l/


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ :O


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I know 

Today, *Les Hortillonnages d'Amiens.*

The Hortillonnages [orteeyonaj] are an ensemble of ponds, canals, islands, flower and market gardens extending over 3 km² in the city of Amiens.









By mady77 (Panoramio)

Somme


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

France is a country which ticks all the boxes...... the only thing stopping me to move is language, other wise ideal place


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Strasbourg:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> *Paris*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome photo of Paris, charpentier


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you Darkthekiller.
Happy new year to all! :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Awesome photo of Paris, charpentier


I remember another shot in the same style. The River Seine meanders look like fingers.










Today: *Aigues-Mortes*.
These are the walls of Aigues-Mortes reflected in a salt pond. The color of the water is due to a microscopic alga, high in carotene, food of the brine shrimps, themselves eaten by pink flamingos, hence the color of those birds.
The city is surrounded by 1643 m of walls, ten gates and six towers for more than seven centuries.









By francoeur in his blog (with other pictures of Christmas in Strasbourg ).

Gard


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Twin slag hips (in French _terrils_) in Loos en Gohelle, in the _bassin minier_, the western edge of a long coal deposit extending towards Belgium on more than 150 km. These are the highest slag heaps in Europe, reaching 186 m.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Paul*.










Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Twin slag hips (in French _terrils_) in Loos en Gohelle, in the _bassin minier_, the western edge of a long coal deposit extending towards Belgium on more than 150 km. These are the highest slag heaps in Europe, reaching 186 m.


Awesome sunset :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lorraine (Nancy)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reminto/4238778576/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Luminous. I thought to post a photo of a sunflower field looking like this rape field. I like this kind of picture, they seem to be flags with different levels of color.
I will post such a photo of landscape soon, but not the sunflowers.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vallon des Auffes*, Marseille








http://www.flickr.com/photos/salziger_philippe/4057662365/

Bouches-du-Rhône


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo of that place at night :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Les Dentelles de Montmirail.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3993128987/

Vaucluse


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Porte de la grosse cloche de Bordeaux *("big bell gate"), built in the 15th century.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello/4215907488/

Gironde


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo is really awesome, charpentier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gardens with snow in chateau de Versailles*
*Jardins avec la neige dans chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/walmarandrade/4259210013/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The last photo is really awesome, charpentier


:cheers: Another clock, another place: *Le Gros-Horloge*, in Rouen, with a Renaissance style arch and an astronomical clock dating from the 14th century.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djof/2526476961/

Seine-Maritime


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*France has good architectures. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, like the last one for examble :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thank you JC. Samperz, Jan and Christos, your comments are much appreciated. :cheers:

Today: *Le Mont-Saint-Michel*.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djof/2776452875/in/set-72157605205671053

Manche


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Le Mont-Saint-Michel: really awesome, thanks charpentier :cheers:


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for your pics!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ You're welcome. 


charpentier said:


> I will post such a photo of landscape soon, but not the sunflowers.


A promise is a promise. This is a tulip field with the Gothic Chapel of Tronoën, in Saint-Jean-Trolimon.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cetey/3459527555/

Finistère


----------



## Andreco78 (Nov 14, 2008)

Incredible Marseille pic, and the other´s, AWESOME!!!!

ThanKS Charpentier!!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Briançon is from Gaulish _Brigantion_ "elevated site", this name is perfectly appropriate.
Cool view over the city under the snow. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Odet* is considered the most beautiful river of France. Actually, the last 20 km are an estuary winding through woods and pastures. Castles and manors lie along its shores, like Poulguinan, Lanniron, Kerdour, Lanroz, Keraval, Boutiguéry, Pérennou, Toulven...
Here, we can see the castle of Kerambleiz:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1229974660/

Finistère


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

French beauties never ending


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The above area around Odet river is really beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Center of Caen - La centre de Caen*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/petergutierrez/3174037942/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thanks :cheers:

*Calvi*, capital of Balagne in Corsica, and its 15th century Genovese citadel.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainmuller/2166382487/

Haute-Corse


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photo of Calvi in Corsica, charpentier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Col du Tourmalet, Pyrennes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cc49/3949247173/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Notre-Dame-la-Grande, Poitiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamenz/853817054/

Vienne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo of Poitiers with Notre-Dame-la-Grande cathedral


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, it is a nice photo, but it isn't a Cathedral in spite of its aspect.
I'm sorry, I should have specified that Notre Dame la Grande is a (collegiate) Church. 

This is Saint-Pierre de Poitiers, Poitiers Cathedral: :yes:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jipolo/2710173574/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Claude Monet's gardens at *Giverny*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mistinguette18/3709787910/in/set-72157621081322830

Eure


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No problem, charpentier... thanks for the info


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

13th century oak arcades of *Mirepoix* (pronounced meerpwah ). 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3644866312/

Ariège










Bonus: view from the covered market. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3644003867/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those buildings are looking really great in that town


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Yes, they are. Mirepoix is a bastide, a medieval new town, not exactly "new" now, but well preserved. 

*Saulnier mill*, part of the Menier Chocolate Factory, active until 1993, today the French Nestlé head office and a museum, in Noisiel.
Named after Jules Saulnier, the architect who built it in 1872, the mill is the world's first building with an apparent iron frame, the bricks are only used as decorative façades.









by: Sémoy (Panoramio)

Seine-et-Marne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW! That building its indeed lovely, great charpentier


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thanks for your comment! :cheers1:

*Montmajour Abbey*, Arles municipality, included along with the city as a World Heritage Site, contains eight centuries of architecture in a preserved wilderness area.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2529568846/in/set-72157605293410723

Bouches-du-Rhône


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> Thanks for your comment! :cheers1:


Welcome


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palais Bulle* (Bubble Palace), Théoule-sur-Mer









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baladeur2009/3845066518/

Var


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting and very nice... what is that? A hotel resort?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, actually, it is a villa - drawn by the architect Antti Lovag - but with an amphitheatre, a reception room, swimming pools and 10 suites decorated by contemporary artists and designers.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vergisson and Solutré Rock*, one of the richest prehistoric site in Europe. Men of the Paleolithic used to live at Vergisson Rock (where the photo was taken) and hunt at Solutré for more than 25,000 years.
The vineyards produce the white wine known as Pouilly-Fuissé.









By: Olivier Vanpé (Wikimedia Commons)

Saône-et-Loire


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> Well, actually, it is a villa - drawn by the architect Antti Lovag - but with an amphitheatre, a reception room, swimming pools and 10 suites decorated by contemporary artists and designers.


Looking really good, thanks for the info


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ You're welcome. 

Villas again, in *Dinard*, the Cannes of the north. There are 407 listed villas dating from the Belle Epoque.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spw1981/2521598842/

Ille-et-Vilaine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The above place is really rocks


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Aqueduc de Roquefavour*, above Arc Valley, built between 1841 and 1847, 393 meters long, 82.65 meters high.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2786650828/

Bouches-du-Rhône


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That old bridge looks really interesting, charpentier


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, it was inspired by an older aqueduct, the Pont du Gard, but Roquefavour is almost twice higher.

We can compare both architectures, this is the Pont du Gard. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lesec/44052812/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^

Is that aqueduct near Nimes? Than I have seen it in person already. 
France is SO great!


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> 
> Is that aqueduct near Nimes? Than I have seen it in person already.
> France is SO great!


Yes my friend!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

A landscape, today 

*The Lake Bourget and the Rhone*.









by: mountaintb (Panoramio)

Savoie


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Wow.


----------



## HaRkY1 (Mar 17, 2005)

Paris - Ile Saint-Louis


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*@HaRkY1*

wow...^^..been here but from a distance..this paris neighborhood looks much more impressive..merci... mon ami..





.


----------



## HaRkY1 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thankyou @tonyboy!! ^^

Paris; Louvre


Paris; Sacre-coeur


----------



## mduvignesh (Aug 2, 2006)

HaRkY1 said:


> Thankyou @tonyboy!! ^^
> 
> Paris; Louvre


Fantastic shot...


----------



## HaRkY1 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thankyou!! *@mduvignesh* 

Here another one of Louvre


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

mduvignesh said:


> Here another one of Louvre
> 
> Fantastic shot...












oui..my wife and i loved it too...






.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Beautiful France!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for your comments Jan and giangpro 

*Lac de Sainte-Croix*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthony06/2667651744/in/set-72157606485469433

Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Another beautiful place in France


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the color, it's a nice pic indeed of Lac de Sainte-Croix. Regards.*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:

Today we go to the Pyrenees: The *Pic des Spijeoles* + on the right, the *Lac d'Oô *and its cascade 275 m high.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mskrando/3679115528/in/set-72157620683945805

Haute-Garonne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Pic des Spijeoles photo: gorgeous view


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Another striking calendar picture!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very impressive and nice pic. Regards.*


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Neige à Lille
Snow in Lille*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hokutosuisse/4411673269/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thank you very much Christos, I like the façades and the snow there.

Today, the *Cévennes* mountain range, photo taken near Verrières, from the A75 motorway.









by: Naru Kenji (Panoramio)

Aveyron


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome  The shape of that rock is really nice...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice view. Regards.*


----------



## Graptor (Mar 7, 2010)

From Bouche du rône


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

^^ Bouches du Rhône ...











Lyon, Croix rousse


----------



## Graptor (Mar 7, 2010)

je c'est ça resemble à tchernobyl ^^


----------



## Graptor (Mar 7, 2010)

Lavera (Bouche du Rhône)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos today but please do not forget: *One photo a day*, thanks...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Yes, and if you made these photos, Graptor, you can post all of them by creating a thread in Urban Showcase. Please, resize the photos to 1024x768 pixels (17 inch) maximum.


Detail of the *Cathedral of Laon* and its gargoyles:









by: Hans Sterkendries (Panoramio)

Aisne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo of the cathedral of Laon, charpentier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Paris
Vue de Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tehzeta/4505884856/


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Great view! I love it!


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

After Paris, it's rural France's time

*Prévenchères - Lozère* (used to have 1000 inhabitants in 1800, and has only 200 in 2000)


----------



## tehzetta (Dec 19, 2007)

//MUSTANG// said:


> ^^ Great view! I love it!


Thanks, but next time i will think it twice before climbing 600 stairs!!! 
(notre dame tour)

great thread i didnt knew it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

//MUSTANG//: Thank you


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I stayed near the town of Annecy a few years ago when I visited Geneva a few years ago. This is a beautiful area of France and I really enjoyed my stay there. :cheers:


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

No photo ? So let's show my hometown...

*Grenoble - Isère*

Grenoble is a city of 500 000 inhabitants, situated in the Alps, where the Drac river joins the Isère river, and was the capital of the Dauphiné province.
In the bottom left corner, the mountains that we can see are a part of the Vercors, sanctuary of the french resistance during WWII, in 1944 during the german occupation, it was proclaimed the Free Republic of Vercors.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Paris*

Took this right from the first page in google, I'm surprised no one put this on, I've had this wallpaper on my computer for so many years 










*Larger image of Paris (Very detailed):*
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3690/parisfe.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I also love this photo of Paris; infact i had this photo on my desktop for a long time 

btw, please dont forget: one photo a day...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photo of Grenoble above... one more:
*Grenoble at night
Grenoble par nuit*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/denismessie/2581297101/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastientaldu/4528986955/


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Marseille by Night:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Semur-en-Auxois, Burgundy, Eastern France*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice, amazing photos A_Hamshari :cheers:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Caen by night:*




















Thanks Christos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome 

Caen by night is really very nice


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Le chemin de la mâture* ("the mast way").

This path was carved out of the rock in the 18th century, to transport timber (to be used in constructing naval vessels) from a forest above the village of Etsaut.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pottolo/3726396603/


Bonus, the overview:









by Benoît Dandonneau (Panoramio)

Pyrénées-Atlantiques


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome photo, charpentier


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*La Defense Business District; Paris*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo of La Defense district by night


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Merci


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Menton; in the Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur region in Southeastern France*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please dont forget: one photo a day... 


*La Valette du Var (Toulon)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4540048437/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rue St Pierre, Montpellier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_curb/4399338350/


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

love it


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Me too. Thank you Christos  

Today, the *Banc d'Arguin*.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjohanna/3170961771/

Gironde


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome charpentier, btw awesome photo you posted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Notre Dame Cathedral in Reims
Cathédrale de Notre Dame à Reims*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikemcd/4552657446/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I thought to post a pic of this cathedral, with the same point of view! :lol:

This is *la Bourboule*, a spa in Auvergne, looking toward a mountain called Puy Gros.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/massif_sancy/3610289659/

Puy-de-Dôme


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

La Bourboule town and the mountains in background are looking really awesome :cheers:


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mulhouse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4479462404/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ That's Mulhouse. The tramway of Bordeaux is blue and without overhead wires. Interesting pic anyway. :cheers:


Today, the *Millau Viaduct*.









by: Thierry Le Corre (Panoramio)

Aveyron


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I edited  very nice, amazing photo of Millau Viaduct :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ BTW, i forgot to say how great, very nice is that bridge; amazing structure


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

France is so beautiful!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The village of *Lescun.*









SantiUsabiaga (Panoramio)

Pyrénées-Atlantiques


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Very lovely landscape.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed very nice, lovely place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio at night, Corsica
Ajaccio par nuit, Corse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4565743644/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Photo du jour: the village of *Prébois*, with the Massif du Devoluy in the background.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/odilelavanthym/4052464653/in/set-72157621446354970/


Isère


----------



## KaEL- (Sep 22, 2008)

Lovely landscape... Keep on postin' opcorn:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photo for sure


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Continuing our exploration of French identity. What does it mean to be French? ("the" debate that shook up the Francosphere earlier this year)

A traditional holiday on the main square of Mata Utu, in Wallis and Futuna. All the people on this picture are French citizens. 80% of them are fluent in French (the proportion among younger people is nearly 100%). Everybody also speaks Wallisian of course.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wallis and Futuna islands are in French Polynesia? Or it is a different island country?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Anthéor* beach, municipality of Saint-Raphaël.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronlayters/1359392840/

Var


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And the bridge above is really very nice


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Passage du palais de justice; Grenoble; South East France*









_Photo by: Yoan Bernabeu_


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^That's the last view before the guillotine.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Guilotine is the thing that chops the heads back in french revolution, what this pic got to do with it? :|


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> ^^That's the last view before the guillotine.


:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A_Hamshari said:


> *Passage du palais de justice; Grenoble; South East France*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome photo from Grenoble, really very nice kay:



brisavoine said:


> That's the last view before the guillotine.


:lol:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, but can someone explain what the guilottine got to do with this pic?


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it's because of the old way to make justice... Anyways, the pics look stunning.


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Wallis and Futuna islands are in French Polynesia? Or it is a different island country?


Wallis et Futuna is a french overseas collectivity, but it's not part of Polynésie française which is situated west of Wallis et Futuna.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A_Hamshari said:


> Guilotine is the thing that chops the heads back in french revolution, what this pic got to do with it? :|


Not just back during the French Revolution. The guillotine was used as late as 1977.

This is the last man who was guillotined in 1977:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

South Central said:


> Wallis et Futuna is a french overseas collectivity, but it's not part of Polynésie française which is situated west of Wallis et Futuna.


Actually French Polynesia is located east of Wallis and Futuna.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

A_Hamshari said:


> Thanks, but can someone explain what the guilottine got to do with this pic?


The farthest side of the passage resembles a guillotine, with it's sloped shape.


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> Actually French Polynesia is located east of Wallis and Futuna.


I should have read my post before posting...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

South Central said:


> Wallis et Futuna is a french overseas collectivity, but it's not part of Polynésie française which is situated east of Wallis et Futuna.


Thank you for the info South Central


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Ohhh I get it now!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Archiane* Rocks, municipality of Treschenu-Creyers.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1508677084/

Drôme


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Ce magnifique


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Malo*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4612708808/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Coutances Cathedral*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylberlol/2909139369/

Manche


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Beautiful structure!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I agree... its really awesome


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Glad you like this Cathedral as I do. :cheers:

Now, we are "rue des Gras", a street of the heart of Clermont-Ferrand. In the background rises the volcano Puy-de-Dôme.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiki_le_pekpek/3782833790/

Puy-de-Dôme


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice view of Clermont-Ferrand and the volcano in background; btw, that volcano is actice?


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

No, there is only one active volcano in metropolitan France, it's called "lac Pavin" because the crater is now a lake, its last eruption was something like 3000 years ago. by the way it's situated near the Puy-de-Dôme.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Massif du Sancy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/herve-marouby/4607373210/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Very good photo :cheers: The Puy de Sancy is a volcano too, but extinct.



christos-greece said:


> Very nice view of Clermont-Ferrand and the volcano in background; btw, that volcano is active?


The _Chaîne des Puys_ is the largest group of volcanoes in Europe. They are dormant for thousands of years but not enough to say they are extinct. A new volcano may appear suddenly to the place where the Puy de Dôme stands nowadays and erupt.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you charpentier (and for the info too)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ You're welcome 

*Uzerche*









Phil(c) (Panoramio)

Corrèze


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW! That town looks really awesome, very nice :cheers: and the castle/chateau on the hills is very nice too. I would like the name (of that chateau) if you know it


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I did a bit of detective work and voilà: the building at the top of the hill was a high school  (ancient Lycée de Garçons, built in 1907).
The tower behind belongs to an abbey-church (12th century).
The first building on the right with a tower is the "Hôtel de Chavailles" (16th C.) also known as "Hôtel du Sénéchal", a _hôtel_ in this acceptation is a castle or a manor in an urban environment, an example in Paris is the "Hôtel de Soubise".
The second building with two turrets is Château Pontier (16th C.). 
Here is a map.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Lyon.* Just because...


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Just because... It needs no introduction, that pic pretty much says it all :drool:.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lyon est Lyon... :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Perfect kay:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Dunkirk.* The French Hamburg.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Excelent picture!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, awesome night view of Dunkirk :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

One of the thousands of Medieval châteaux dotting the French countryside. Back during the Middle Ages, the Kingdom of France had 18 million inhabitants and was the most populated kingdom in Europe.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nunkirk and Strasburg are among my favourite Frencg cities, they're stunning! And by the way, that chateau is sublime.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Douce France...


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ There's even a classic Citroën 2CV. It only misses a man in a beret...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo indeed, and the Citroen too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap depuis St Mens*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/margotte05/3042927207/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The three-masted barque _*Le Belem*_* and Pont Gustave-Flaubert*, the vertical lift bridge of Rouen over the river Seine.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertransk/4637199978/

Seine-Maritime


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Combe Laval*, near Saint-Jean-en-Royans. The road with the tunnel to the right of the picture was created in the 19th century, 50 years were necessary.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsali/3893620213/

Drôme


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, magnifique! Its really a very nice photo for sure...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for your comment Christos :cheers1:

*Odeillo Solar Furnace*, municipality of Font-Romeu-Odeillo-Via.









Warden (Wikimedia Commons)

Pyrénées-Orientales


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

The French architectural style is unique and one of the most beautiful in the world!. Regards from Lima - Perú


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That building above (Odeillo Solar Furnace) its really very nice


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

love it


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

At home in France...

Welcome to Coussac-Bonneval !


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Saint-Florentin, near the border between Champagne and Burgundy. 2,315 inhabitants in 1806. 5,076 inhabitants in 2006.

SCROLL>>>>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice town


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Wild nature in the French Alps (picture taken with a zoom from a long distance, these animals are not tame).

SCROLL>>>>>


----------



## Sacré Coeur (Jan 6, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> Corsica Is Italy


Great news... For how long??? :crazy:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Salers*









Christophe.Finot (Wikimedia Commons)

Cantal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice town/place charpentier


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

So let's post a photo af my last trip to Italy in april

Nonza, Cap Corse









Haute-Corse


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

french villages are pretty =D


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing Photos


----------



## Henry IV (May 22, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

South Central said:


> Nonza, Cap Corse


Nice view of this town in Corse (France ) beautiful as well


----------



## Jeanbonnau (Apr 9, 2010)

Et une photographie de la ville de Saint-Malo que quitta en 1534 Jacques Cartier pour la Québec.


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

Don't forget the map !

Ille-et-Vilaine


----------



## Jeanbonnau (Apr 9, 2010)

South Central said:


> Don't forget the map !
> 
> Ille-et-Vilaine


Merci pour la carte !
Comment peut-on l'insérer d'ailleurs ?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

South Central said:


> So let's post a photo af my last trip to Italy in april


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

South Central said:


> So let's post a photo af my last trip to Italy in april
> 
> Nonza, Cap Corse
> 
> ...


Now you posted a picture of Germany, I can see the flag on the bottom right corner.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Amboise*


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

brazilteen said:


> *Amboise*


Actually this castle is Chambord not Amboise...


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

Jeanbonnau said:


> Merci pour la carte !
> Comment peut-on l'insérer d'ailleurs ?


Tu vas sur la page anglaise du département sur wikipedia, elle y est au bon format.



deckard_6 said:


> Now you posted a picture of Germany, I can see the flag on the bottom right corner.


It seems that the Germans prefer to retire on the french coast than on the german one


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

After Italy, what about a trip to Germany?

Strasbourg, the most German French city.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

And after Italy and Germany, what about Mexico? 

*Île de la Passion* or *Clipperton Island*









Photo by va7dx

Those birds are boobies...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos guys; the aerial photo of St. Malo is really awesome


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I like the aerial view of Saint-Malo too.


----------



## kybo (Jul 6, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> @kybo: That place you posted its really amazing, very nice... btw looks like St. Malo (you wrote Granville)
> 
> and please do not forget: France - *One photo a day*
> Thanks


It looks like Saint Malo but it's granville.
I agree with you, it's similar but Saint-Malo's building are older

Granville : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granville


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ OK then... and thanks for the info (wikipedia site)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les arènes d'Arles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eflyfree/5005270139/in/photostream/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lovely Uzerche :yes:


----------



## ChackM (Sep 23, 2010)

France is truly a wonderful country ! I'd love to visit it again !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montluçon et château du Montluçon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifr/3431309777/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuukoma/4770925841/

Lot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That town looking great, very nice


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Montpellier*










Hérault


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Is that a mixed used district, mixing both housing and office space ?
What is the name of this district ?


----------



## atlan (Dec 30, 2004)

Lac d'Isabe in the french Pyrenees


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gorgeous, awesome photo :applause:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Gracias atlan :cheers1:



Substructure said:


> Is that a mixed used district, mixing both housing and office space ?


Yes, it is. But what we see in the picture are offices. The building on the right is the _hôtel de Region_, the regional council, built in 1988.


Substructure said:


> What is the name of this district ?


The name is Antigone, an example of Post-modernist architecture by Ricardo Bofill, inspired by Ancient Greek architecture. But, in front of the Regional Council, the _Esplanade de l'Europe_ (housing) is a reference to the Royal Crescent of Bath:









laohu528 (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Menton*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freefoto/4911383760/in/photostream/

Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## silviubad (Jan 17, 2009)

Aiguille Du Midi in the morning:


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for your answers Charpentier


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

You're welcome Substructure, your questions were relevant


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Pyrenees*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3260657479/in/photostream/

Hautes-Pyrénées


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, very nice photos charpentier


----------



## Nedeljko (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello the crowd,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Malo, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/minikti/5054943824/in/photostream/


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Museum Pompidou of modern art, Metz (eastern France)*

edit


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Museum Pompidou of modern art, Metz (north-eastern France)*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Museum Pompidou of modern art has got a spectacular and interesting architecture. Regards.*


----------



## bb07 (Oct 10, 2010)

Near to Saint Guillhem le désert, In Hérault.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...t-Position.svg/507px-Hérault-Position.svg.png


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Cinema, Paris*


----------



## Kurt Staley (Oct 10, 2010)

ca plage est mmmmm marveilleuse


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The post #2265 is splendid. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bb07 said:


> Near to Saint Guillhem le désert, In Hérault.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...t-Position.svg/507px-Hérault-Position.svg.png


Indeed awesome photo :cheers:


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Musée Malraux, Le Havre*

The city center of Le Havre, a harbour in NW France is listed as a UNESCO world heritage site. It is a modern city center, the city have been almost totally destroyed during the WW2. Here is the Malraux Museum.


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

Le centre d'art Pompidou-Metz est fantastique, il a un design très intéressant! La photo du post #2265 est très jolie aussi... J'aime la France


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*LA DEFENSE PARIS*


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Extraordinary capture of La Defense!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed the best, great capture of La Defense :cheers:


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

It's old ! This picture has probably been taken in 2005


----------



## KlaKhmer (Feb 8, 2010)

Very interesting and very nice photo in this thread!


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Bayeux Tapestry*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Carré d'Art, NIMES, museum in southern France*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That museum looks very nice and modern by architectural point of view


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Calanques, South of France*

A calanque is a geologic formation in the form of a deep valley with steep sides, typically of limestone, in part submerged by the sea. It can be considered a Mediterranean fjord. The best known examples of this formation can be found in the Massif des Calanques in southern France. This range extends for 20 km in length and 4 km in width along the coast between Marseille and Cassis; some fishermen live there, and it is a paradise for climbers, caoeing, hikers, boats, or for some who just want to enjoy the beaches.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Seems to be a very nice place


----------



## kybo (Jul 6, 2010)

Sarlat

More Info : http://www.sarlat-tourisme.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kybo said:


> Le Treport



Wow, beautiful pic.....:cheers:


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

France architecture is amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riom*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/colorwx/4752606243/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Quentin*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boxster986/5032253067/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens | Flânerie dans le quartier St Leu*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5130204339/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of shopping, Bourges
Rue de courses, Bourges*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5083110163/in/photostream/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful pictures of France!!! Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice photos MarieLiesse; dont forget the map


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Vouglans Lake, Franche-Comté region*

Here is the map


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely gorgeous and peaceful. Regards.*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you so much Jan for your kind messages! regards


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gorgeous, very nice photo MarieLiesse


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Puy Mary, Auvergne region, France*

*Puy Mary, Auvergne region*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you MarieLiesse, I like the Monts du Cantal.
This is another view of Puy Mary with the _Brèche de Roland_ (name of the gap):









Frank Pustlauck (Panoramio)

Cantal


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great view, especially Puy Mary. Regards.*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice picture of the Cantal charpentier! We should post pictures of the Auvergne mounts the next few days!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosebennet/5148097414/in/photostream/


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Fantastic photo. ^^ Looks like volcano is live


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That volcano is active? BTW really very nice photo...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Geography in France is very close to perfection.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gorgeous, very nice photos


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fields near Valensole*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anycolour/4878820684/in/photostream/

Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

For those of you interested in mountains, I collected some pics from the Massif Central range. All these pictures were taken in Auvergne. Hope you'll like it 

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/1489/massifcentrallr.jpg


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Le Grau-du-Roi*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_a_m_s/4876558439/in/photostream/

Gard


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

*Manche*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Manche and Le Grau-du-Roi places are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Châteauneuf-en-Auxois*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5011408268/

Côte-d'Or


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The town, the chateau and the all scenery (landscape) around its really very nice


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dune du Pyla*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roveclimb/3839595383/in/photostream/

Gironde


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

charpentier said:


> *Châteauneuf-en-Auxois*


 My favourite village in France, i've been there several times, absolutely amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5168931556/in/photostream/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Massif de l'Esterel

Le Massif de l'Esterel di Patchok34, su Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Béziers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-in-japan/4767214245/in/photostream/

Hérault


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

France is more beautiful than UK.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Point Sublime*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylvain_masson/3881503613/in/photostream/

Alpes-de-Haute-Provence & Var


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice countrie regards from argentina


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photo, charpentier


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Circus of Navacelles, Herault*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mont Blanc from the Jura Mountains*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshmt/4083777624/

Ain


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As well great and very nice photos charpentier  the town in Mont Blanc photo which town or city is?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks.  It is a part of the agglomeration of Geneva.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You mean suburbs of Geneva  thanks btw...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

that last pic looks so impressive.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sète*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kariandcyrille/4962301845/in/set-72157624894702510/

Hérault


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ In that town there was a festival or something else?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sure  _Les joutes_ (jousting) in summer and the grand final during the Saint Louis Festival. Further info: Jousting in canals


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

charpentier said:


> *Mont Blanc from the Jura Mountains*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken, isn't the town of Annecy located on the other side of that ridge? I remember staying there for one night a few years ago when I visited from Italy.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, that ridge is _le Salève_, and Annecy is behind but further to the right.


Another festival: _La fête des fruits rouges_ (1st sunday in July), the red fruits festival, in *Noyon*. Strawberries, cherries, raspberries, redcurrants, loganberries, aperitifs, coulis, pastries, jams galore!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/espritdepicardie/3201899940/

Oise


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Le Phare des Baleines* in Saint-Clément-des-Baleines.









Edoardo Aragon (Panoramio)

Charente-Maritime


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Castres*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5039379903/

Tarn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photo at night of Castres


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Calanque de Sormiou, Marseille*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/3538705348/in/photostream/

Bouches-du-Rhône


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful place :cheers:

*The High Window
La Fenêtre Haute*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iawob/5106469437/in/photostream/
Orgnac-l'Aven, Rhone-Alpes


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ The name is Pont d'Arc, in the Gorges de l'Ardèche. I like this shot, great find Christos :cheers:


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

I found this amazing photo of Paris on flickr - 


Paris from the Eiffel Tower by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

I love France, their countryside and beaches are so beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clairvaux-les-Lacs, Jura*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tjarkoevenboer/5210898489/in/photostream/


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Countryside in Franche-Comté*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le plaisir de découvrir Ribeauvillé*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michele_mp/5199241390/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval et chateau de Laval*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mayennetourisme/5184219968/in/photostream/


----------



## bulgerhoog (Aug 3, 2003)

*Aiguille Verte Chamonix valley*

*Sunset: Aiguille Verte and les Drus:*


Aiguille Verte sunset by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr​
Erik


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise in Barfleur
Lever du soleil dans Barfleur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pluribus/5217591270/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Foix, l'Ariège valley*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lrguelfi/5230340197/in/photostream/


----------



## freddie_is_persian (Jul 10, 2009)

wooow!I like these houses and castle! ^^ thanks chris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View over Fumel
Vue sur Fumel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanskool/5236976023/in/photostream/


----------



## Boribel (Feb 2, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Laval et chateau de Laval*


2 Other pictures from Laval taken today :


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Gordes, south of France*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Laval photos are indeed very nice; but please we should post one photo a day


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Val de fleuve d'Ancre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/diskdoc/5251977008/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdxfan/5233517186/in/photostream/


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

^^ SPAM....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fécamp, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierrickblons/5251724012/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panorama de l'Eglise Abbatiale Saint-Philibert de Tournus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/navillot/5235804194/in/photostream/


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Briançon*



Joyeux Noël !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorges du Daluis, Guillaumes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5285368367/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzès*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iawob/5107068058/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Happy New Year*

*Gorgs du Tarn*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/embalum/5286182402/in/photostream/


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for your job Christos-greece! It's really appreciate! 

By the way, beautiful pics! :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photo :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The roofs of Lyon.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The Belem ship moored in Nantes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photos... Lyon and Nantes


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

One of the city gates of Bordeaux.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The roofs of Villefranche-sur-Mer.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Michel Church, Dijon*









gmg61 (Panoramio)

Côte-d'Or


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos as always :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The village of *Gerberoy*, in Picardy. The population of this village peaked in 1851 with 342 inhabitants. In 2008 there were only 92 inhabitants left in the village.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The village of *Conques*, in the province of Rouergue, with its famous Romanesque abbey, one of the few abbeys that was not too much damaged during the French Revolution.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That place is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The village of *Saint-Vulbas* and its nuclear plant.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bellême, Orne*

Paysage Normand  by didier95, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chambéry*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filoer/3909262089/

Savoie


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> The village of *Conques*, in the province of Rouergue, with its famous Romanesque abbey, one of the few abbeys that was not too much damaged during the French Revolution.


this is so beautiful...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo of Chambéry, charpentier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Fausse Porte, rue de la Treille à Senlis, Oise*

La Fausse Porte, rue de la Treille à Senlis - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^:cheers:


*Avignon from Villeneuve-lès-Avignon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iawob/5157410773/in/photostream/

Gard


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Also this photo is awesome :cheers:


----------



## smarne (Apr 8, 2010)

Hermosa Francia.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseillan, Hérault*

Marseillan by jolivillage, on Flickr


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*France*

Kite Surfing in Cotentin, Normandy, NW France


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Méribel* ski resort









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5321837076/in/photostream/

Savoie


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Splendid photo of Méribel!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome photo :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vertaizon (Puy de Dome)*

Vertaizon (Puy de Dome) by allassac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Blanc, ville de l'Indre*

Le Blanc, ville de l'Indre by joriavlis, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sénanque Abbey*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jiriladman/3719832912/in/photostream/

Vaucluse


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Gorges du Tarn*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferradinijm/2817233659/in/photostream/

Lozère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That photo is really awesome:


charpentier said:


> *Sénanque Abbey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Arras*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olibac/5390215460/in/photostream/

Pas-de-Calais


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And Arras town is also very nice :cheers:


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

charpentier said:


> *Sénanque Abbey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my country! France, you are so beautiful!:banana:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nice*, Mont Boron









http://www.flickr.com/photos/limewave/5199228362/in/photostream/

Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cholet*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skihippy/531445998/in/photostream/

Maine-et-Loire


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Colmar*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15394437


Haut-Rhin


----------



## BearCave (Feb 2, 2007)

^^
Wow! So charming!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hôtel-Dieu de Beaune*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4684770783/in/photostream/

Côte-d'Or


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cordes-sur-Ciel*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/5172348954/in/photostream/

Tarn


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

France is jawdroppingly beautiful, as ever...


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

my photo of Eiffel Tower


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> *Cordes-sur-Ciel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome photo charpentier


----------



## photovoyager (Jan 8, 2011)

*Paris at Sunrise*










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5089669972/


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

photovoyager said:


> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5089669972/


this photo is awesome! thanks for sharing :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed its a great photo


----------



## koc12hi (Mar 27, 2011)

What a beautiful country, i like it too much
really amazing post


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Les Andelys*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozewiezewozewiezewallakristallix/4830826195/in/photostream/

Eure


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pont-en-Royans*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/icecat_seoul/4317720239/in/photostream/

Isère


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

:


christos-greece said:


> That photo is really awesome:
> 
> :cheers:





charpentier said:


> *Arras*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





charpentier said:


> *Nice*, Mont Boron
> 
> 
> 
> ...





charpentier said:


> *Colmar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:

as we persians say, "besiar ziba"

france est tres tres belle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@charpentier: Pont-en-Royans is really beautiful, very nice place :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ It's fascinating how the buildings blend into the rock, we could mention the wonderful monastery of Amorgos. 

Thank you both for your comments they are much appreciated. 


*Piriac-sur-Mer*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41143862

Loire-Atlantique


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> It's fascinating how the buildings blend into the rock, we could mention the wonderful monastery of Amorgos.


Indeed :cheers:



charpentier said:


> *Piriac-sur-Mer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another lovely place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Yvoine, Puy de Dôme*
Saint-Yvoine, Puy de Dôme by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Château de Castenau-Bretenoux)*
Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Château de Castenau-Bretenoux) by La Collection Grands Sites de Midi-Pyrénées, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vallée de la Loue*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4145264894/in/photostream/

Doubs


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dinan*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skihippy/2833901366/

Côtes-d'Armor


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Grenoble*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5499184946/in/photostream/

Isère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW! Awesome photo charpentier :applause:

And also Grenoble's photo is also very nice kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Promenade de marinières, Villefranche-sur-Mer*

La perla de la Cote d'Azur by Stefano Ruggeri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*L'Escalet, Var*

L'Escalet by pixiprol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moulin du Tertre, Ille et Vilaine*

Moulin du Tertre by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes*

Charleville-Mézières, the start of the Trans-Ardenne bike path by Freewheeling France, on Flickr


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

Notre Dame de la Salette (catholic shrine in the Alps)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## transurferx (Jun 26, 2010)

Amazing road


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing landscape around the cathedral


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

*Montauban*, Old Bridge and St-Jacques Church


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, great photo


----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)

*La Defense* for Eiffel Tower first floor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phare de la Coubre, Charente-Maritime*

Phare de la Coubre, Lighthouse by derhur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Pont de Saint-Nazaire*

Le Pont de Saint-Nazaire by rogermarcel, on Flickr


----------



## daisyrow11 (Jan 8, 2009)

France is so beautiful. I wish I lived there!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mur-de-Bretagne, Côtes-d’Armor*

Sans titre - 32 by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port de Dahouët à Pléneuf-val-André, Côtes-d’Armor*

ASC5417-ASC5441 - Port de Dahouët by OlfPhotoBook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche*

le Mont Saint Michel by Gaby Δ, on Flickr


----------



## darkerkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.plunder.com/2945abc45-0708-download-6daccaa28d.htm








2945abc45 0708


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its *one photo a day*... if you want to post so many photos, you can start a new thread.


----------



## darkerkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Its *one photo a day*... if you want to post so many photos, you can start a new thread.


OKay,got it.Thank you for your notice,have a nice day.PS:I love the forum too much to stop sharing my photos.Excuse me.


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Côtes-d’Armor*



Le Mont St Michel is not situed in Côtes d'armor, but in Manche département. 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Mont-Saint-Michel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alpe d'Huez dans le Tour de France, Isère*

Waiting for the cyclists by Destination Oisans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère*

Grenoble by Sycamore Flint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avenue des Champs-Elysées, Paris*

PARIS, bird's eye view - well, almost! by Arun Sundar, on Flickr










:cheers:


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

*Colmar, Alsace*










link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

*Tarn*










link


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

*La Meije mt. 3983.*











from panoramio


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

*le Lac d'Annecy*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

*Crémieu*


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

*Grasse*


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, Colmar seems nice. Typical German.


----------



## χρηστος (Jul 19, 2011)

miau said:


> Wow, Colmar seems nice. Typical German.


:smug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ All photos are great Chris but please remember that is *One photo a day*


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

miau said:


> Wow, Colmar seems nice. Typical German.


Typical alsatian actually


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le port de Marseille*

Le Départ 1 by marcovdz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le pont du Maréchal Leclerc et le Château Royal d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*

Paysage : Le pont du Maréchal Leclerc et le Château Royal d'Amboise vue en bord de Loire by Harold Bonneville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Basilique de Véselay, Yonne*

P1060055 by MACDAN Design, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, merci :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne*

Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne, France by Kentishman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Wandrille-Rançon, Seine-Maritime*

France - Normandie - Saint-Wandrille-Rançon by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely pics....kay:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ The system uses a ground-level power supply (3rd rail). The hood is V-shaped like a champagne flute, Reims is a city of Champagne 

There are other colors, as we can see in this video:


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Assumption Procession, Paris-15 aout*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cap Blanc-Nez*


Cap Blanc-Nez par SeeSchloss, sur Flickr

Pas-de-Calais


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

*Puy de Sancy *range, Massif Central mountains, near Clermont-Ferrand, Auvergne.


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Still in Massif Central, the *Cantal *mountains, Auvergne.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I remember some of those mountains in the Tour de France, this year during the passage of the tour. At least near by...


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

The *Cevennes *range, culminating at the Pic de Finniel (1700m).
This is at the south-eastern extremity of the Massif Central, with smoother, lower elevations before the plains.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

just splendid!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argenton-sur-Creuse, Indre*

Argenton-sur-Creuse, Indre, France by Kentishman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ste-Suzanne, Mayenne*

120820113112-001.jpg by yXeLLe [email protected]~, on Flickr


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

*Mont Mezenc*, Haute-Loire, toward the Ardèche valleys.

The Mezenc (1753m) is an ancient, extinct volcano in central France. From this spot, the Alps and Pyrenees can both be seen on clear days.
This is also the place where the Loire, the longest French river, springs from.

(from AltitudeRando)









Haute-Loire :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Magnificent view


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Another view from *Mont Mezenc*, this time from the northern side.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

C'est adorable!


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pont de Normandie, Seine-Maritime*

Pont de Normandie by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

Impressive!

---

IMHO


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

_Bonus shot for this day :cheers:_
*
Ilonse, a desolate French village*


Ilonse by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely and very nice village


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

*View from national parc de Mercantour towards Ilonse *


Mercantour by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Another great photo


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

* Mont-Pelat - Mercantour *


12 by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

For the record, the Mercantour reserve is one of the least populated area of Western Europe, along with the high plateaus of the Causses. 685km2 of pure wilderness, and virtually no human soul.


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

True. Though in the summer season you will see many tourist. In winter and in the off season it is pretty quit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d’Or*

5D-24-01-11-037 Fusion by Adam_Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

*Gorges du Tarn* canyon, Lozère.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ If was coloured, would be more great


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rouen*


A Trip to Normandy France par Fittleworth ~ UK, sur Flickr

Seine-Maritime


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Carcassone*, 14 of July


Carcassonne Fireworks par tomeldridget, sur Flickr

Aude


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place Saint-Louis, Metz*

Place Saint-Louis - Metz (6) by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Langeais Bridge*, over the Loire River


Pont de Langeais par Setaou_, sur Flickr

Indre-et-Loire


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great shot of this bridge by night :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos....:cheers:


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Mont Aiguille - Vercors - France by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics but carcassone not is italy ?


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing pics but carcassone not is italy ?


A 0,17 sec. google search gives you the answere  Its carcassonne with 2 n's btw


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Menet, Cantal*

De bric et de broc... by annieclic (semaine TRÈS TRÈS chargée...), on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Creuse river near Crozant, Creuse département*









photo:Crozant vue des ruines sur la Creuse by methical, on panoramio


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Manoir de Villers*, Saint-Pierre-de-Manneville, Normandy


Week-end patrimoine et culture en Seine-Maritime : Manoir de Villers à St Pierre de Manneville © R. Hondier par seine-maritime tourisme, sur Flickr

Seine-Maritime


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Viaduc de Tarare, in Tarare, Rhône département*









photo:AGC Auvergne assurant un Clermont-Ferrand - Lyon sur le viaduc (Tarare, 11 octobre 2008) on http://www.euro-photos-trains.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ This is a great photo


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

The desolated *Grands-Causses*, encompassing Aveyron, Lozère, Hérault, and Gard.

The Causses are a series of high-plateaus in the Massif Central range. These plateaus are too high and too cold for agriculture, and too remote for settlement. The Grands-Causses (1158km2) are the most sparsely populated place in France, with virtually no permanent settlement. The famous *Larzac *and *Causse Mejan* are both part of them.










Location in the Massif Central:









Encompassing 4 departments, but *Lozère *is the most central of them :


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques département*









photo:Biarritz, Villa Belza by Mido&Kiwi on panoramio


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Dude, it's *one *picture per day!


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Substructure said:


> Dude, it's *one *picture per day!


and what's wrong? I posted a photo yesterday and this was posted today:bash:


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

There was already one posted today. One picture a day is not "one picture per person per day".


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos especially the second but please remember: *One photo a day*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorges-du-Tarn, Lozere*

Gorges du Tarn by Titimo, on Flickr


----------



## digitos (Dec 18, 2007)

Le Conquet, Finistere, Bretagne


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Gee, you guys must be thick or something hno:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Wonderful photo digitos kay:


*Les Grandes Jorasses*


grandes jorasses par Marcos Fernandez Diaz, sur Flickr

Haute-Savoie


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing country for me savoia and corsica are italy not france


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Tomorrow i will post a photo from Corse (Corsica)


----------



## M[email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing pics but carcassone not is italy ?





italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing country for me savoia and corsica are italy not france


What's next? Brittany? :dunno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud*

Ajaccio Corsica 3-20110811 by kenschneiderusa, on Flickr


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing country for me savoia and corsica are italy not france


Who cares ? Isn't that a bit patriotic ?


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing country for me savoia and corsica are italy not france


And for me Aosta is France, South Tyrol is Austria, Trieste is Slovenia, Piemonte ,Sardinia, Sicily, Lombardy are independent countries...

Something interesting with France is that it's between the Southern Europe (with it's medditerranean architecture landscape ...) and the Northern Europe. On the photos we can see the differences between North and South and the similarity with the neighbouring countries roughly we have : 
Southern France > Spain Italy ...
Northern France > Belgium, GB, Germany ...


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

Gaeth said:


> And for me Aosta is France, South Tyrol is Austria, Trieste is Slovenia, Piemonte ,Sardinia, Sicily, Lombardy are independent countries...
> 
> Something interesting with France is that it's between the Southern Europe (with it's medditerranean architecture landscape ...) and the Northern Europe. On the photos we can see the differences between North and South and the similarity with the neighbouring countries roughly we have :
> *Southern France > Spain *Italy ...
> Northern France > Belgium, GB, Germany ...


That's a myth. I think Souther France > Southern-Eastern Spain. 

As those differences also exist within Spain. Northern Spain (Galicia, Asturies, Cantabria, Basque Country, Navarra, etc) are way different than Southern-France like Marselle, Monaco, etc... And many cities from inner Spain are very different from the medieterranean cities of France too. 

Don't think all of Spain looks exactly as what you see when you cross the border near the beach in Catalonia...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

typecounter said:


> hih, I waiting your shot.


I posted allready; see my previous post...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Arles by Jakob65, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Najac*


Najac 5 par sylviedjinn, sur Flickr


Aveyron


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monpazier - place des Arcades, Dordogne*

Monpazier, place des Arcades - Dordogne by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thiers, Puy de Dôme*

Thiers, Puy de Dôme [Panoramique] by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Madeleine's Circus, Ardèche*

Madeleine Circus - 2nd EXPLORE! - by ros k @ getfunky_paris, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Amiens*


Amiens, the Cathedral. Possibly the most perfect gothic cathedral of them all. par iharsten, sur Flickr

Somme


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sète, Hérault*

fishing lines by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

This is an awesome pic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac-de-Vassivière, Haute-Vienne*

Lac-de-Vassivière - 29/09/2011 by Lumière-du-matin, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Port-Launay*


Sans titre de par Philippe Doucet ツ Photography, sur Flickr


Finistère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful little town in Bretagne


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Mandrier*


Le long du port – Saint-Mandrier (France) par [email protected], sur Flickr


Var


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Louvois (Bourcefranc-Le Chapus), Charente-Maritime*

133 - Fort Louvois - Bourcefranc-Le Chapus (17) by Coyote64, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tulle, Corrèze*









Photo:Panorama de Tulle by © Simon SCHMID on panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful town...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mont Granier and Sommet du Pinet (Chartreuse Mountains)*


Vallée des Entremonts par Sébastien Locatelli, sur Flickr

Isère


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos of France....::cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perrigny, Yonne*

_NIC7072.jpg by Ménanteau Gilles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pointe des Corbeaux (Ile d'Yeu), Vendée*

Pointe des Corbeaux ~ Île d'Yeu ~ Vendée ~ France by emvri85, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vorey, Haute-Loire*

Autumn in Haute-Loire, France by pierre m, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

very nice landscape:cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Saint-Bonnet-de-Montauroux, Viaduc de Chapeauroux, Lozère département*

Chapeauroux 28.8.09 Cévenol by Pascal Siegfried, on Flickr


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Atomicus said:


> That's a myth. I think Souther France > Southern-Eastern Spain.
> 
> As those differences also exist within Spain. Northern Spain (Galicia, Asturies, Cantabria, Basque Country, Navarra, etc) are way different than Southern-France like Marselle, Monaco, etc... And many cities from inner Spain are very different from the medieterranean cities of France too.
> 
> Don't think all of Spain looks exactly as what you see when you cross the border near the beach in Catalonia...


I'd say southwest of the french mediterranian coast resembles Spain while the southeastern part resembles Italy (since it was once italian it's not that strange). 
Inland Provence is provencial though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord*

Lille, France by P Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Deauville Phare, Calvados*

Deauville lighthouse by Coco Carrigan, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Above: great photo

*View from national parc de Mercantour towards Mont-pelat *


Mercantour - Southern Alps by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Gorges de la Jonte, Lozère*

Les Gorges de la Jonte (Lozère) by toftof91, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

*Colmar* - my photo


Colmar Old Town by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## shoneejay (Feb 25, 2008)

Pincio said:


> *Annecy*


I Love this picture it takes my breathe away! I have saved it as a screen on my laptop! Beautiful pix. What kind of camera and lenses did you use?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo for sure


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les falaises d’Etretat en Normandie, Seine-Maritime*

Les falaises d’Etretat en Normandie by Gîtes de France Normandie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval, Mayenne*

Center of Laval by janvavrusa, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Vorey, Haute-Loire*
> 
> Autumn in Haute-Loire, France by pierre m, on Flickr



Lovely shot....:cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lac d’Issarlès, lac volcanique, Ardèche département*









Lac d'Issarlès by Esteban07 on panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy en été, Haute-Savoie*

ANNECY en été (12 fin de série ) by lumer-photo-passion-83, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Vosges mountains in Lorraine, Vosges département*

The Vosges by Tim Farnham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photo, Bogdy


----------



## IAmTheSuperI (Nov 17, 2011)

France is amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place de la Victoire à Béziers, Hérault*

Béziers, place de la Victoire. by Gérard Farenc (On/Off)..., on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

very nice buildings christos, France is full of beautiful buildings and places:cheers:


----------



## prabap61 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing the photos with us.the scenaries were good.want to visit france soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Bogdy 


*Faucogney-et-la-Mer (village fantôme), Haute-Saône*

Faucogney-et-la-Mer...village fantôme (ghost village) - #3 by genese68...Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*lac du bourget en savoie*









lac du bourget en savoie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rocamadour, Dordogne*

Rocamadour 1 by Snapping Platypus, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Loire at Sancerre, Cher département*









Loire by Farlang on panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le pont de Pornic à Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*

Le pont de Pornic à Nantes ~ The bridge from Pornic to Nantes - Explore#447 (24 novembre 2011) by ghis44free, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac de Villefort, Lozère*

lac de Villefort - Lozère by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Notre Dame de L'Eau, Orne*

Notre Dame de L'Eau by Shertila Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

amazing church:cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Dinan and Rance river, Côtes-d'Armor département*









photo: VUE DU JARDIN ANGLAIS VERS LE PORT DE DINAN by mayaamon on panoramio


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Alps*, from Antibes


Mer et montagne - Baie des Anges par Jean-Bernard Michel, sur Flickr


Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La chaîne du Mt. Blanc, Haute-Savoie*

La chaîne du Mt. Blanc by Krzysztof Jurzynski, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ribeauvillé*


Sans titre de par Fandrade, sur Flickr


Haut-Rhin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo, charpentier


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

The Genoese tower, *Porto / Portu*, Porto est un hameau d'Ota, commune française située dans le département de la Corse-du-Sud.



La torre genovese di Porto di paolo-55, su Flickr

_The Genoese towers (French: Tours génoises) are vestiges of the Genoese heritage after their occupation of Corsica._


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That's a great photo; the view from the castle should be great


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

beautiful photos.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Valloirette Valley*



Vallée de la Valloirette par Sébastien Locatelli, sur Flickr


Savoie


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

nice photo charpentier


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Papeete, the capital of French Polynesia, an overseas collectivity of France in the Pacific Ocean*









photo: desde el puerto by chepaula on panoramio


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

charpentier said:


> *Valloirette Valley*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely shot....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I cannot see the photo xfx... (only :redx


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mont Aiguille* (2 087 m), Vercors Plateau.


trieves-2 par PJ_Grenoble, sur Flickr


Isère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful landscape around Mont Aiguille


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Campagne limousine, entre Uzerche et Affieux (Corrèze)*

Campagne limousine, entre Uzerche et Affieux (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Grignan*


Grignan par richwat2011, sur Flickr


Drôme


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The landscape around Grignan is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Today, a completely different landscape.


*Huchet Stream*, Moliets-et-Maâ


DPP_05182 par nolibe, sur Flickr


Landes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Fantastic as well :cheers:

*Avenue des Etats Unis, Clermont-Ferrand (Puy-de-Dôme)*

Avenue des Etats Unis MG_4031_D by Astrologue63, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Solre-le-Château* and its leaning bell tower.


La légende du clocher !!! by |JL62|, on Flickr


Nord


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parc de la Seille à Metz, Moselle*

Parc de la Seille à Metz by Deckard..1953, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

great work christos and charpentier since my last visit here:cheers1:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you Bogdy :cheers1:


*Arboretum de la Vallée-aux-Loups*, in Châtenay-Malabry


The Arboretum (Park Vallée-aux-Loups) par Alexander Ipfelkofer, sur Flickr


Hauts-de-Seine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quartier des Tanneurs, Dole (Jura)*

Quartier des Tanneurs by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Beautiful :cheers2:


*Gourette*


Autumn in the valley of Gourette par B℮n, sur Flickr


Pyrénées-Atlantiques


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

wow! Fantastic landscape! Really amazing


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

breathtaking beauty....:cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*TGV near Buffon village, Côte-d'Or département*

TGV at Buffon by D1059, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

What an incredible picture of Gourette! ¡Increible fotografia de Gourette!


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

charpentier said:


> ^^ Beautiful :cheers2:
> 
> 
> *Gourette*
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogdy said:


> *TGV near Buffon village, Côte-d'Or département*
> 
> TGV at Buffon by D1059, on Flickr


That's a very nice photo, Bogdy


----------



## Dominique_R (Jan 21, 2012)

That picture has been *STOLEN FROM ME* on Flickr... Just to let everyone know.



brisavoine said:


>


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

corsica , nizza and savoia are most italian


----------



## lebleuet (Feb 22, 2011)

italiano_pellicano said:


> corsica , nizza and savoia are most italian


They used to be. They no longer are.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> corsica , nizza and savoia are most italian


Today those places are in France and their names (in French) are: Corse, Nice and Savoie.


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

Wonderful Saint Malo, in Bretagne


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

My favourite little town, Vannes in Bretagne


----------



## lebleuet (Feb 22, 2011)

Saint-Malo, France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Here a different photo of St. Malo and with the location map...

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

St Malo, ciudad amurallada [Día 6] by Jordan | Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niort sous la neige, Deux-Sèvres*

...Niort... by pechinois, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

italiano_pellicano said:


> corsica , nizza and savoia are most italian


Italy is a country since 1861. Corsica is French since 1769. La Savoie is French since 1860, and Nice too.

So those places have never been italian.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

I think that guy is a troll. Ignore him, or perhaps report to a mod.


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

Chartres, left lateral porch of the wonderful cathedral


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful edifice...


----------



## Eleinad (Sep 30, 2005)

lebleuet said:


> Saint-Malo, France.


Why all those Quebec flags?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Is the flag of that departement (Ille-et-Vilaine) i think


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

Notre Dame de Paris, les gargoyles 







Eglise de Saint Sulpice


Palais de Luxembourg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Aignan, Loir-et-Cher*

Saint-Aignan 41 by Dicksy93, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Aignan-sur-Cher, Loir-et-Cher*

Saint-Aignan 41 by Dicksy93, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Fort-de-France, the capital of France's overseas department, Martinique*

Fort-de France Martinique by saxonfenken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really a very nice photo of Fort-de-France


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Gaves, torrents et Nives des Pyrénées-Atlantiques © Lionel ARMAND by guidepechepyrenees, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bridge over the Gave de Pau*

Pont Vieux by maximfr, on Flickr


Pyrénées-Atlantiques


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eglise de Saint-Christophe-des-Bardes, Gironde*

Eglise de Saint-Christophe-des-Bardes by kristobalite, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pérouges, a medieval town*

Pérouges 130 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

Ain


----------



## interresultpk (Feb 22, 2012)

superb......................


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Toulon panorama from Mont Faron*

Toulon - Mont Faron by C. Hamerling, on Flickr

Var


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Promenade des Anglais à Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Promenade des Anglais by ClydeHouse, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Wonderful view and photo! :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Montmorillon*

Montmorillon - la cité de l'écrit by Kentishman, on Flickr

Vienne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le village de Montbrun les bains, Drôme*

Le village de montbrun les bains by cagouille05, on Flickr


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Bogdy said:


> *Pérouges, a medieval town*
> 
> Pérouges 130 by alaindevisme, on Flickr


So lovely :cheers:


----------



## Tantris (Nov 19, 2011)

The wetlands of le Haut-Rhin - called _La Petite Camargue_ - in southern Alsace, near the Swiss border; 








Those are egrets' nests in the tree on the right.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photo of that place in Alsace


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Promenade des Anglais à Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*
> 
> Promenade des Anglais by ClydeHouse, on Flickr


I miss my hometown!


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Tournette (Annecy), Haute-Savoie*

La Tournette from Annecy lakefront by jmj2001, on Flickr


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Eglise de Dienne, Cantal, Auvergne



















High-res source : FEDER development fund, EU Commission


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo, nice landscape


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval et le vieux Château, Mayenne*

120129-110405-05 by manhattan53, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plouézec, Pointe de Minard (Côtes-d’Armor)*

Plouézec, Pointe de Minard by Gilles Messian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eglise romane d'Axiat, Ariège*

Eglise romane d'Axiat (Ariège) by Iris fatal, on Flickr


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

waow, beautiful church. Thx


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

I can't find a construction date for this church. My best guestimate is between 900 and 1000, but it's hard to date it precisely.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac du Chalain, Jura*

Lac du Chalain [75%] by brian_bru, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

*Ocres de Rustrel :*


Le Colorado par Zaskars, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*L'Allier à Pont-du-Château, Puy-de-Dôme*

Pont-du-Château [ Puy de Dôme] by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire*

Tours, Indre-et-Loire: Espace Études Marketing by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ablon-sur-Seine*

Au bord de l'eau by besopha, on Flickr

Val-de-Marne


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing, Bogdy!
Good work, Christos!"

A lifetime would clearly not be enough to discover all the treasures of France!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pesmes (cité médiévale), Haute-Saône*

Pesmes - cité médiévale by kermitfrog , on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Flying over Normandy*

Voler au-dessus de la Normandie by Brulama, on Flickr

Calvados


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photo, Bogdy


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you christos :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*A windmill and a vineyard in Lot et Garonne*

Le gardien de Marquet by eric_47, on Flickr

Lot et Garonne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Magnificent photo this one too :cheers:


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for your contributions :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*L'Ornain à Bar-le-Duc, Meuse*

L'Ornain à Bar-le-Duc by Nemorivagus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roque Gageac, Dordogne*

La Roque Gageac by Milandes, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Excelent pic! nice rainbow :cheers:


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

*Calvi, Haute-Corse, Corse:*


Calvi, Corsica par mathomas81, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

another awesome photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Promenade côtière à La Turballe, Loire-Atlantique*

Promenade côtière à La Turballe by ivan orsini, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Basilique Saint-Andoche de Saulieu*

Saulieu by mfdudu, on Flickr

Côte-d'Or


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Basilique Saint-Andoche looks great; we know "how" old that church is?


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you 

The basilica was built in the 11th century, and the completion of the works in 1119


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Turenne, Corrèze*

Turenne by S. Lo, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Viaduc de Millau*

Viaduc de Millau by Manu78, on Flickr

Aveyron


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo of the bridge of Millau


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traversée de lumières (Pont Neuf, Toulouse), Haute-Garonne*

Traversée de lumières by apophisnico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Vieux-Château et le Vieux-Pont du Laval, Mayenne*

Le Vieux-Château et le Vieux-Pont by Mandrake le Magicien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Père sous Vézelay, Yonne*

St Père sous Vézelay 16/9 by Littlepois Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

nice colours, and beautiful village christos


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great work guys! :cheers2:


----------



## Tantris (Nov 19, 2011)

Centre Pompidou-Metz, designed by Shigeru Ban and Jean de Gastines;


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogdy said:


> nice colours, and beautiful village christos


Thank you Bogdy :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sete, Hérault*

reds by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *St. Père sous Vézelay, Yonne*
> 
> St Père sous Vézelay 16/9 by Littlepois Photographie, on Flickr



love this shot...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village de Fondremand, Haute-Saône*

Village de Fondremand by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le viaduc de Millau, Aveyron*

Copie de VIADUC DE MILLAU NORD-SUD by Imagine Aveyron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le pont Régemorte et l'Allier à Moulins, Allier*

L'Allier à Moulins by dalbera, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent work, Bogdy and Christos!! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Many thanks *aljuarez* and *italiano_pellicano* :cheers1:

*Vintage train in Cevennes, between Anduze and Saint Jean du Gard*

Le train a vapeur by Frakassor le ouf malade, on Flickr

Gard


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo of that train in Cevennes 

Thanks for your comments everyone btw :cheers:


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

I took this train, it's pretty amazing the view that you have from it ! :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Léon lake*

Le lac de Léon by PhotoSophil, on Flickr

Landes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rue Adalbert Baut (château de Presles), Val d'Oise*

Rue Adalbert Baut by Matrok, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nice , France *


Place Masséna, Nice por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nice , France*


Hotel Negresco, Nice por twiga_swala, en Flickr

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Provence-Alpes-Côte_d'Azur-Position.png


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks all for the lovely and warm photos from France...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gare de Limoges, Haute-Vienne*

gare de Limoges, Bahnhof in Limoges, Train station by Ch.Neis, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

That's one of my favourite railway station from France :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looking really great (this station)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vue depuis le Phare des Baleines, Charente-Maritime*

Vue depuis le Phare des Baleines by stephanemartin, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Traditional Basque houses in Ainhoa, French Basque Country, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*










Ainhoa. by Riccardo Massino in Panoramio.


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*beautiful photos, is this fishing places?*



Bogdy said:


> *Léon lake*
> 
> Le lac de Léon by PhotoSophil, on Flickr
> 
> Landes






beautiful photos, is this fishing places?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Those are colored flat-bottomed boats, the _galupes_, used in the region. Boatmen take tourists on board for a tour of the lake and the Huchet Stream (I posted this photo of the stream some time ago).









by Pim75 (Panoramio)



The photo of the day: *Sancerre*.


Sancerre par Ethereal-Light, sur Flickr

Cher


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sancerre looks really beautiful :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fère-en-Tardenois, Aisne*

Château de Fère-en-Tardenois - Aisne by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Mediatheque l'Apostrophe, Chartres (Eure-et-Loir)*









Calypso 96


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Landscape of Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre near the town of Urepele/Urepel, Basque Country (Pays basque)*
_Department of Pyrénées-Atlantiques_

Urepel por Mikel Martínez de Osaba, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Départ du tour de France à Belfort, Territoire de Belfort*

Départ du tour de France by specialdj, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chaos de Montpellier-le-Vieux*


11 8510 - Aveyron, chaos de Montpellier le Vieux par jeanpierreossorio, sur Flickr


Aveyron


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*The Temple of Love, Gardens of Versailles (Yvelines)*









Starus


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

today the name is corsica 

probably nice and savoie but corsica is italy only political is france 

CORSICA 



christos-greece said:


> Today those places are in France and their names (in French) are: Corse, Nice and Savoie.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics guys


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ Dry your tears


----------



## lebleuet (Feb 22, 2011)

> probably nice and savoie but corsica is italy


Corsicans actually HATE italians


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arc-et-Senans (Besançon), Doubs*

DSCN2608 by bdyakov, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

italiano_pellicano said:


> today the name is corsica
> 
> probably nice and savoie but corsica is italy only political is france
> 
> CORSICA


Ask corsicans if they want to be italians, you'll see their answer :lol:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

what they say is not important, corsica italy has been linked to Corsican dialect and always comes from Tuscany

what they think is best I do not care


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

what they say does not matter, do not want to be French and I understand


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Railway Station Saint-Exupéry, Lyon (Rhône)*









JaHoVil












> what they say does not matter


Like you :wave:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow the station looks amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire*

Mâcon (Saône-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mers-les-Bains*

Mers-les-Bains by Miguel H. Carriço, on Flickr

Seine-Maritime


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lighthouse in Biarritz, Basque region of Lapurdi/Labourd. Basque Country (Pays basque)*
_Department of Pyrénées-Atlantiques_

Nature . Lighthouse (Brume du Soir) por Tiquetonne2067, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bellegarde-sur-Valserine, Ain*

Bellegarde-sur-Valserine, Rhône-Alpes, France by La Región Invisible, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

great country!


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*The 14th July 2012 fireworks at Carcassonne (Aude)*









Laurent Calas


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Reflections on the river Errobi/Nive, in Baiona/Bayonne, region of Lapurdi/Labourd, Pays basque (Basque Country)*
_Department of Pyrénées-Atlantiques_

Sunny reflections por gilltheaker, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France à Port de Bales, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Tour de France Port de Bales  by Thomson Bike Tours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brive-la-Gaillarde, Corrèze*

Brive la Gaillarde by opaline82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir*

Chartres Cathedral - View of Street Beside Cathedral by Conyers, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Railway Station of Limoges Bénédictins (Haute-Vienne)*









Ozzie R


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Champs-Elysées, Paris*

Les Champs-Elysées by captainelsa, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Beuvron-en-Auge *


Beuvron-en-Auge par Juney Bes, sur Flickr


Calvados


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Grenet Bridge, Baiona/Bayonne, region of Lapurdi/Labourd, Pays basque (Basque Country)*
_Department of Pyrénées-Atlantiques_

Pont Grenet, Baiona por Jeremy V., en Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Tour de France 2012 arrives on the Champs-Elysées, Paris*









BMC Racing Team (Continuum Sports, LLC)


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

lebleuet said:


> Corsicans actually HATE italians



Pasquale Paoli, regarded as the hero of Corsica, promoted the italian as the official language in the island. The first ever constitution of Corsica was also written in italian. If they don't feel italian, why would they feel french?

Corsica has never had any kind of relationship with France before it was annexed. As history proves it so well, Republic of Genoa sold it to France to pay its debits only. At the time, people's will had never been in contest.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Beach in Hendaia/Hendaye, region of Lapurdi/Labourd, Pays basque (Basque Country)*
_Department of Pyrénées-Atlantiques_

Hendaye por Arnodil, en Flickr


----------



## vitaniya (Jun 12, 2012)

Impressive!Very nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KiffKiff said:


> *Tour de France 2012 arrives on the Champs-Elysées, Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo :cheers1:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Joigny*


Maison du XIIeme siècle. par Thierry62, sur Flickr


Yonne


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bayonne*

Bayonne by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr

Pyrénées-Atlantiques


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Rouen Cathedral (Seine-Maritime)*









Source


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Traditional Basque houses in Donibane Lohitzun/San-Jean-de-Luz, in the Pays basque (Basque Country)*
_Department of Pyrénées-Atlantiques_

En los vastos jardines sin aurora por caminanteK, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and very nice houses


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Île-de-Batz*


L'île de Batz, Bretagne 2011 par âœª O.l.i.v.i.e.r âœª, sur Flickr


Finistère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avallon, Yonne*

Avallon by Sorenza, on Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bandstand in the Pepiniere Park, Nancy (Meurthe-et-Moselle)*









French Moments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cap Gris Nez, Pas-de-Calais*

Nord -Pas-de-Calais France by NadineVdg, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Saint-Florent-le-Vieil (Maine-et-Loire)*









Solangenp2004


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thésée-la-Romaine, Loir-et-Cher*

Thésée-la-Romaine (Loir-et-Cher). by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Locronan*


Locronan par Zouma94, sur Flickr


Finistère


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*


Let There Be France, Again par Gamma Infinity, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reims, Marne*

Reims by Slvrfxx, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Le Bout du Monde (Ends of the Earth)*, municipality of Sixt-Fer-à-Cheval


DSC_0363 par matt_8, sur Flickr


Haute-Savoie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Magnificent photo :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Indeed :cheers:

*Brière Regional Natural Park*


St Lyphard par minikti, sur Flickr


Loire-Atlantique


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*L'Écluse & Bains Juin, Niort (Deux-Sèvres)*

L'Écluse & Bains Juin by decar66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vue du lac Nègre depuis le Pas du Préfouns (2615m), Alpes-Maritimes*

Pas du Préfouns by Mathieu Péborde, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dole*


Quartier des Tanneurs par Philippe Saire || Photography, sur Flickr


Jura


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful town


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lovely pics from France!!!  Dole looks pretty!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed Dole looks pretty


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cévennes National Park.*


road to cocurès, 1191m, evening shadows. par penwren, sur Flickr


Lozère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saugues, Cantal*

Saugues, Francia by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Espalion, Aveyron*

Espalion by jolivillage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La place aux herbes à Uzès, Gard*

la place aux herbes à Uzès by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Narbonne, Aude*

Narbonne by salnave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tram à Bordeaux, Gironde*

tram à Bordeaux by pontfire, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*View of Hazparne/Hasparren, in the Pays basque (Basque Country)*
_Department of Pyrénées-Atlantiques_

Le clocher d'Hasparren © CDT64 por Tourisme64, en Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Brest*


Rue de Siam à Brest par murielle29, sur Flickr


Finistère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eglise St-Paul à Granville, Manche*

Eglise St-Paul à Granville - Manche by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sauze*


Sauze, Alpes du sud par L' 1stable photographie, sur Flickr


Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*A clos-masure, typical farm of Normandy*









by Le ghola (Wikimedia Commons)


Seine-Maritime


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely images from France...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime*

HDR - Étretat by T.D. Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aiguilles de Port Coton (Belle-Ile, Morbihan)*

Aiguilles de Port Coton by Jean-Jacques Boujot, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Josselin castle*, Morbihan, *Brittany*.










picture taken by me last saturday.


----------



## Don67nag (Aug 20, 2012)

southern France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cayeux-sur-Mer, Somme*

Cayeux-sur-Mer by  PhilippeLPhotography pifou95 , on Flickr


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Brest, Place de Strasbourg - Album


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Paris (Val-de-Marne)*

CHATEAU VINCENNES by S Santak Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montagne Sainte-Victoire, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Montagne Sainte-Victoire (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village d'Apremont sur Allier*

Village d'Apremont sur Allier by Diegojack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moulin de Monbrun Lauragais, Haute-Garonne*

Moulin de Monbrun Lauragais by LILI296...., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzés, Gard*

Uzés by Rider 666, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Émilion, Gironde*

San Emillion by pennysixpence, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Eze*

Eze - France by LIS Atelier, on Flickr

Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron*

MillauBridge_950.jpg by Keith (M), on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*The town of Lekuine-Bonloc, in the traditional territory of Lapurdi/Labourd - Pays basque (Basque Country)*
_Department of Pyrénées-Atlantiques_

Bonloc (village)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Serre-Ponçon Lake*








photo: La chapelle St Michel by Mingo on panoramio

Hautes-Alpes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photo :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colline du Château à Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Colline du Chateau by G.L. Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ambialet*

Ambialet by duqueıros, on Flickr

Tarn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice photo 

*Le berger et ses moutons (Près du col de la Seigne, Savoie)*

le berger et ses moutons by genevieveromier, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Mure railway*

Chemin de fer de La Mure by Rasmus99, on Flickr

Isère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moustiers, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

mz-moustiers-6 by mikael.zellmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villefranche morning by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hotel de Ville (Sainte-Mère-Église), Manche*

Hote de Ville, St. Mere Eglise by colinfpickett, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

nice photo and beautiful place :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime*

Etretat by Dewfs, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful, very nice photo
> 
> *Le berger et ses moutons (Près du col de la Seigne, Savoie)*
> 
> le berger et ses moutons by genevieveromier, on Flickr



love this shot....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Seafront of Nice by light917, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Marseille*


Cafard d'Automne / Autumn blues by Laurent VALENCIA, on Flickr


----------



## Sa78rahh (Oct 6, 2012)

in Normandie, right?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de chaumont sur loire, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de chaumont sur loire - France by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ariane 5 launch in the Guiana Space Centre, Kourou (French Guiana)*









ESA


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

superbe! merci beaucoup.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Superb photo indeed :cheers:

*Rue Saint-Aignan à Angers (Angers, Maine-et-Loire)*

Rue Saint-Aignan à Angers - Maine-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

très joli :cheers:


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Opera Garnier, Paris*









By Frediquessy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Suze-sur-Sarthe*

La SuzeHDR by Dave2638, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Bordeaux


St Michel by Fab Enero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Côte de Granite rose, Côtes-d’Armor*

Pink Granite Coast Sunset by Karosei, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Colmar (Haut-Rhin)*









exoticroy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place de Messena, Nice (Alpes-Maritimes)*

IMG_6340 by SSTUDIO Samuel Bietenholz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble par nuit, Isère*

Grenoble by night by lucypeddy, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bigorre (Hautes-Pyrénées)*










Pic by me


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

superb. Congratz buho.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Pont Valentré, Cahors.


Le Pont Valentré di -CyRiL-, su Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks ko7!

*Bergerac (Dordogne)*










Pic by me


----------



## Tobey69 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Superb photo of Pont Valentré :cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Techno Parade 2012 by [email protected], on Flickr


Techno Parade 2012 by [email protected], on Flickr


Techno Parade 2012 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Quesnoy, Nord*

Le Quesnoy by lomtx, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bonifacio (Corse-du-Sud)*









By Jo*DNo


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Montmartre


paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Montmartre


Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Please, One photo *a day*. Only one photo, posted by only one user.

*Orgelet*

Orgelet by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

Jura


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher*

Bloise by hectorflmx, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

hey *ONE PHOTO A DAY*, no one photo per post. What's happening with this thread?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche*

Le Mont-Saint-Michel by wagnerchristian.com, on Flickr


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow. How is it that Christos always come with those astonishing pictures?
Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

//MUSTANG// said:


> Wow. How is it that Christos always come with those astonishing pictures?
> Thank you!


I always search for the best photos  :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gorges du Tarn*

France, Lozère, La Malène, Gorges du Tarn, les Détroits by jpazam, on Flickr

Lozère


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lion de Belfort (Territoire de Belfort)*









By BigPilou


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW! Looking really great


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Aubagne*

Vieille ville, Aubagne by Au pays de Manon, on Flickr

Bouches-du-Rhône


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault*

Montpellier, France by steinunnfridriks, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Le Moulin de Moidrey, Pontorson (Manche)*









By Marco Ottaviani


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Silano said:


> ^^ I asked because I've created a thread showing European little pearls (wich includes villages, hamlets and small towns).
> 
> And we know that France is blessed with amazing hidden places.


Aha. Sounds very interesting. I imagine that France, Italy, Spain and to a lesser degree, Germany, are all well represented. 

I know there is something similar in Italy. "I Borghi più belli d'Italia".

Not sure about Greece but I think they could be a good candidate as well. Maybe Christos-Greece will be able to tell more.

There must be a similar list - at least an unofficial one.


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Feel free

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553571&highlight=

Believe me: all European countries have at least one marvellous small treasure waiting to be discovered and these little surprises are a good way to do a getaway from the traditional touristic brands. I mean, you can see an authentic Europe and I particularly appreciate it.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks. Will take a look at it.

*L'île du Diable/Devil's Island, French Guyana, France.*


Ile du diable / Devil's Island by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i love the french over seas territories


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

EDIT


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Varengeville-sur-mer, Seine-Maritime (Normandy)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*

ponts couverts de la petite france by Daroüms, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Île de Porquerolles, Îles d'Hyères, France.*


Porquerolles by adri111, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*World famous Bora-Bora island in French Polynesia, France:*


KAP Bora Bora JAN 2011 by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


KAP Bora Bora JAN 2011 by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Just a paradise :cheers:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Just a paradise :cheers:


Yes, it is truly amazing. It is also widely recognized as one of the most beautiful tropical islands, if not the most beautiful. 

*Martinique, France.*


Sainte-Anne (Les Salines) MARTINIQUE by Appossaï, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely island photos...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sacre Coeur, Paris*

Sacre Coeur by hdw2007, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Lavender fields, Alpes-Maritimes, France:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*The French Alps with Val Thorens in the background, which is the highest situated ski resort in Europe and the largest linked ski area in the world.*


Val Thorens. by DidE, on Flickr


Mountains of Val Thorens, France by Tom Roetgering, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Palais Longchamp, Marseille (Bouches-du-Rhône)*









By Bx100


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Cirq Lapopie, Lot*

house_20120926_D_072876.jpg by Steven House Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, France.*

One of the best surfing areas in the world. 


Biarritz by tysavi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferat commune, Alpes-Maritimes, France:*


M2824_St-Jean-Cap-Ferrat by aamengus, on Flickr


st-jean-cap-ferrat-beach by crystalyze, on Flickr


Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat by cranjam, on Flickr


Saint Jean Cap Ferrat 2 by °B E A°, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Montargis*

Montargis France by alex ranaldi, on Flickr

Loiret


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villefranche-sur-Mer, France by al-ien, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very italian


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, France.*

One of the best surfing areas in the world. 


Biarritz by tysavi, on Flickr


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Ile Drenec - Archipel des Glénan - Finistère*









_boisecq erwan on panoramio_


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ It looks like a heart!  Awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its awesome indeed 

*Montluçon, Allier*

Ciel en fin de soirée (Montluçon - France) 2008 by Yannewvision, on Flickr


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

Silano said:


> ^^ It looks like a heart!  Awesome!


France has an other one in New Caledonia 

Famous photo by Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

^^:drool: Shocked...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Extraordinaire!
:cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cirque du Fer-à-Cheval*, municipality of Sixt-Fer-à-Cheval









by urony (Panoramio)

Haute-Savoie


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Le Trieux à Lézardrieux - Côtes d'Armor*


lezardrieux par frederic., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gordes, Vaucluse*

Provence - Gordes by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maison de Louis Pasteur à Arbois, Jura*

Maison de Louis Pasteur (1822-1895) à Arbois (Jura, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Place de la bourse, Bordeaux*


Place de la bourse au crépuscule, Bordeaux. par gille33, sur Flickr


Gironde


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hôtel de Ville du Havre, Seine-Maritime*

IMGP2185- Hôtel de Ville (City hall) du Havre, France by Rolye, on Flickr


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Saint-Malo - Bretagne*


Vu du ciel - Saint Malo par piéton, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Louët Island*, municipality of Carantec


Louet2 par bern.arbraz, sur Flickr


Finistère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour Eiffel, Paris*

Wake up by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

A landscape of *the Vercors*


Troupeau de coquelicots! ;-)) par CassisGroseille, sur Flickr

Drôme


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Point Lake*


Lac Saint-Point par Isaelfe, sur Flickr

Doubs


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Le Pavillon Français, Gardens of Versailles (Yvelines)*









By xsalto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorges de la Jonte, Lozère*

Gorges de la Jonte, France by LaurentSt, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Roque-Gageac*


La Roque Gageac par matbau, sur Flickr


Dordogne


----------



## DesertSafariDubai (Nov 29, 2012)

oh waooo , very nice pictures. they all are so good. i have been in France once, really enjoyed there a lot.


----------



## fuerzagdl (Jan 10, 2011)

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia.*



















*One of the most beautiful places on the planet, the synonym of nirvana.

France is one of the most diverse countries in the world, personally i consider it the best country in europe.*


----------



## dream.big (Dec 22, 2012)

im looking for a vacation spot..i believe France is a country to start with


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Palais Rohan, Strasbourg (Bas-Rhin)*









By Alexandre Prévot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Jacut-de-la-Mer, Côtes-d’Armor*

Saint-Jacut-de-la-Mer by Nicolas P. Tschopp, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cirque de Navacelles*


Cirque de Navacelles © CCLL par Plaisirs d'Hérault, sur Flickr


Hérault


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Magnificent pictures as of late. Thank you all.

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Laurent-du-Var (Nice - Côte d'Azur airport), Alpes-Maritimes*

Airplane, sailboat and cruiser in Nice, France 8/10 2011 by photoola, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Arras, Christmas 2012 (Pas-de-Calais)*









By Jan Bogers










... and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Strasbourg. Alsace*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Arles by Kathy Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all
Joyeux Noël à tous*
:cheers:


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Traces of WWII in Bordeaux : *
KriegsMarine Uboot bunker


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Saint Bénézet à Avignon, Vaucluse*

Avignon by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Cévennes*


Loneliness par LuckyAdventure, sur Flickr


Lozère


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Château de Val, Lanobre, Cantal*


Chateau_de_Val_049 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I love France. :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mont Ventoux*, Provence









by Vincent (Art Virtuel Photographies)


Vaucluse


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely photo of Mont Ventoux 

*Phare de St. Mathieu, Finistère*

_LN14815-coucher de soleil à St Mathieu by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Nice place 


*The "Velodrome", Bès Valley*










by Jean Flaven (Panoramio)


Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Valéry-en-Caux, Seine-Maritime*

St Valéry en Caux by Michel Puech, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Marais Poitevin*


La Maison aux volets bleus par dynamosquito, sur Flickr


Deux-Sèvres


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

my second most beautiful country


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

who is first then.................


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Bridge over the Gave de Pau, Orthez (Gascon Ortès), Pyrénées-Atlantiques department, south-western France.*


Orthez 026 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le vignoble à Lignan sur Orb, Hérault*

Le vignoble à Lignan sur Orb (Hérault, France). by Gérard Farenc (slowly back again...), on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely, rustic bridge...:cheers:


----------



## alloune (Jan 11, 2013)

France is lovely 
Beautiful pictures :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*A road through French Pyrenees*

Winding road around the French Pyrenees by eutouring, on Flickr

Pyrénées-Atlantiques


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eglise St-Joseph du Havre, Seine-Maritime*

Eglise St-Joseph du Havre - Seine-Maritime by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gordes, Vaucluse*

Gordes 03 by tomer rabkin, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ Beautiful place.

*European Parliament, Strasbourg (Bas-Rhin)*









By Germanboybordeaux


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Nice 120511 273.jpg by juergen.mangelsdorf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Bec, Seine-Maritime*

Château du Bec - Seine-Maritime by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône*

Lyon-France-france-31746717-2560-1600 by Hooza Community, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

next >>


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Nice*

Nice, France by Frinkiac, on Flickr

Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you! 

*Sarlat-la-Canéda*

Sarlat ou Sarlat-la-Canéda - dordogne . by Dunkerque Photography, on Flickr

Dordogne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photos indeed :cheers:

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*

Untitled by Carsten Weiß, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the amazing pics guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tourves, Var*

Weekend Tourves 50 by thomaspollin, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Le lac du Salagou*

VTT au lac du Salagou by gamelle71, on Flickr

Hérault


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Falaise (la Roque-Gageac), Dordogne*

falaise by vadim5241, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great photos


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Abbaye de Graville & Stade Océane, Le Havre, Seine-Maritime, Normady*


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Dourdan*

Dourdan by maximfr, on Flickr

Essonne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pointe du Grouin (St. Malo), Manche*

Pointe du Grouin by storvandre, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Nemours*

Nemours - 1 par Drumsara, sur Flickr

Seine et Marne


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ It's not in France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, indeed. Its in Germany


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes, I messed up them. Actually in that photo Nemours was the name of the mansion, but not the village, the place was indeed somewhere in Germany. I changed the photo with that mansion with a photo from Nemours, from Seine et Marne department and now it should be ok!


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Bordeaux : 

 4480 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ All flickr photos must be credited properly bu using the BBcode. Please edit your post.


*Lyon (La grande roue de la place Bellecour), Rhône*

Lyon - La grande roue de la place Bellecour by Sgt Garcia F, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Semur-en-Auxois*


Semur-en-Auxois in front light ... by Dichtung & Wahrheit (Poetry and Truth), on Flickr


Côte-d'Or


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

really nice picture christos and charpentier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@charpentier: Really a great photo :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Notre-Dame, Paris*

Notre-Dame by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

well done chris, a great photo from Paris :yes:. I haven't seen photos from Paris here from a while.

*Montauban*

Montauban (82) by JAc 82, on Flickr

Tarn-et-Garonne


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Narbonne*


Place-MediaV02 par Editions Itinerrances, sur Flickr


Aude


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*

Nantes, France by Zakolin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eglise de St. Martin (Noyelles-sur-Mer), Somme*

St Martin Church by Worthing Wanderer can't comment much-broken arm, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vaux-de-Cernay Abbey*


DSC_4690.jpg par clarksmr, sur Flickr


Yvelines


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice italian name 



christos-greece said:


> *Taglio, Haute-Corse*
> 
> Retour au Pays : Taglio en Castagniccia by tolenga dany, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Vouvant*








photo: *www.france-beautiful-villages.org*

Vendée


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Colmar*


Maisons le long de la "Petite Venise" à Colmar par claude lina, sur Flickr


Haut-Rhin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Nice - Cote d'Azur, France by mohawkgrl, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*St Suzanne Castle*

Sainte-Suzanne - Mayenne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

Mayenne


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château Margaux*


Chateau Margaux par Mauro Coimbra, sur Flickr


Gironde


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*

Colmar (Alsacia, Francia) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Another once upon a time village in France: *Gargilesse-Dampierre*, *Indre*


Gargilesse-Dampierre (Indre) por PierreG_09, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les cascades du Hérisson, Jura*

Le Grand Saut - The Big Jump by Jp Racine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place de la Bourse, Bordeaux (Gironde)*

Place de la Bourse. Bordeaux (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur (ON/OFF), on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mercantour National Park*


Sur la Route de la Bonette (Alpes-de-Haute-Provence) par Lautergold, sur Flickr


Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Lac de Sainte-Croix*, *Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*









source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*L'Orb aux rapides de Réals, Hérault*

L'Orb aux rapides de Réals (Hérault, France). by Gérard Farenc (slowly back again...), on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Thizy*


Thirzy par Drumsara, sur Flickr


Rhône


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Arve river*, *Haute-Savoie*


Río Arve - Mont Blanc por Pilar Azaña, no Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lantosque*

vue imprenable by b.four, on Flickr

Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Great photos guys :cheers:


----------



## ds73 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Lyon, Rhône*


la Part-Dieu par Aloïs Peiffer, sur Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> WOW! Great photos guys :cheers:


I who have to say: *Great thread*! Congratulations to you Christos and to you Frenchs for this beautiful and merited tribute to France's landscapes.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cap Fréhel*


Cap Fréhel par biranbig, sur Flickr


Côtes-d'Armor


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the really beautiful and lovely photos guys, Chris, Charpentier, Silano, Bogdy, ds73...:cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Étretat/B]

Etretat by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr

Seine Maritime







*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Paul de Vence, Alpes-Maritimes*

聖保羅‧凡斯 St. Paul de Vence by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Moutier-d'Ahun*

Moutier-d'Ahun by Le Grimpeur, on Flickr

Creuse


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Petite France (Strasbourg), Bas-Rhin*

Petite France by magrippi, on Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Bogdy said:


> *Étretat/B]
> 
> Etretat by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr
> 
> ...


*

The best surfing spot of Normandy ! 








*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eglise de Saint-Michael, Dijon (Côte-d'Or)*

Saint Michael Church, Dijon by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Cassis, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*










Source: My Photobucket account (oradude23)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris par nuit*

Paris, France by KeepCalmAndTravel, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Arles*


Place de la Répubique par ArchiVue, sur Flickr


Bouches-du-Rhône


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Château de Larra*

Au chateau de Larra by Delmas Remi, on Flickr

Haute Garonne


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

wow! nice photos! Congratulations.


Please, visit my thread with photos of landscapes and beaches in Brazil, it needs more views! the pics are very beautiful:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586293


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Massif Du Pilat - Le Bessat, Loire*

Massif Du Pilat : Le Bessat by Njones03, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fort-Queyras*


Château-Queyras, Hautes-Alpes, Provence (1) par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


Hautes-Alpes


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Paris* view from Eiffel Tower 

 Parisian Purple por TheFella, no Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Najac*

France, Aveyron, Najac by jpazam, on Flickr

Aveyron


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*

IMG_0380-Edit.jpg by Sammac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pointe de Sosay, Haute-Savoie*

Pointe de Sosay by needler_, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*City hall of Tours* which inspired the city hall of Montréal, Québec.


Town Hall by Night par sly's eye, sur Flickr


Indre-et-Loire


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault*

Untitled by dashu27, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Hendaye, the southernmost french city on the atlantic coast*

Hendaye, face à l'Espagne© Ph.Laplace by Tourisme64, on Flickr

Pyrénées-Atlantiques


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mont St. Michel 


038-Normandie - Mont St. Michel by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Châtenois*, Witches' Tower (with a stork nest)


Châtenois par ~Bruno, sur Flickr


Bas-Rhin


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Chêne d'Allouville-Bellefosse*


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Avallon*

Avallon by nickphotos, on Flickr

Yonne


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

Clécy - view from "Pain du Sucre" by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var*

Toulon 30-07-2009 (33) by Patrick Williot, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Saint-Arcons d'Allier*

France_Haute_Loire_Saint_Arcons_d_Allier_01 by calips96, on Flickr

Haute Loire


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

017-Normandie - Gratot Castle by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Villeneuve-Loubet*


_ZKO3117_DxO by Vincent Caraccio, on Flickr


Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Density of *Paris* from above


Aerial view of Paris por heldermm, no Flickr


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

019-Normandie - Coutances cathedral by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard*

Aigues Morte by csw27, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Alençon*

notre dame ,Alencon by marydoll1952, on Flickr

Orne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pointe du Talud, Morbihan*

Pointe du Talud by EmmanuelLemee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phare d'Eckmühl, Finistère*

Phare d'Eckmühl - 14/03/13 by Philippe_Boissel, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lyon*

Lyon : vue de Fourvière by gold_auraque, on Flickr

Rhône


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sacré Coeur (Montmartre), Paris*

Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Notre-Dame de France, Le Puy-en-Velay (Haute-Loire)*









By Gerard Feron


----------



## rOCSHELparker (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice place to visit for my next vacation I am hoping to take my family.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot*

_MG_2538.jpg by jpazam, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chateau de Chambray*


Château de Chambray par Philippe_28, sur Flickr


Eure


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cap d'Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes*

Coastal scene, Cap d'Antibes by Don McDougall, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Saint-Paul-de-Vence (Alpes-Maritimes)*









source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chamonix, Vallée Blanche (Haute-Savoie)*

pano2 by addypope, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Padirac Chasm (Gouffre de Padirac)*



Gouffre de Padirac par Adibu456, sur Flickr


 Bonus:


padirac salle 2 par géraldine2010, sur Flickr


Lot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW! :applause:


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Schœlcher Library, Fort-de-France (Martinique)*









By emvri85


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Besançon*

Besançon - La City by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

Doubs


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aqueduc "Les arceaux" (Montpellier), Hérault*

Aqueduc "Les arceaux" by _Jérôme_, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Chély-du-Tarn*


st_chely_0004 par Toniep, sur Flickr


Lozère


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

will be in evreux within a week, will post some pics if i can


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pont de l'Artuby*

Pont de l'Artuby by sanovich, on Flickr

Var


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Canal Saint-Félix, Nantes (Loire-Atlantique)*

Canal Saint-Félix - Nantes, France by Nas.Be, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Meschers-sur-Gironde.* There are troglodytic dwellings, still inhabited, all along the cliff and _carrelets_ (fishing cabins) 


2012 # 153 par frd33, sur Flickr


Charente-Maritime


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brando, Haute-Corse*

petit port by cremona daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bourg Argental*

Centre bourg de Bourg-Argental by Tourisme - Pilat, Mon Parc naturel regional, on Flickr

Loire


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace*


Colmar - France por MorBCN, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo :cheers:


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Little big *Paris*


Paris in Miniature - Les Invalides por OwenXu, no Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Chuyer*

Vol au dessus de Chuyer dans le Pilat by Tourisme - Pilat, Mon Parc naturel regional, on Flickr

Loire


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron*

Milllau France by PIERRE260, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Turenne*


Turenne - Village par brive-tourisme, sur Flickr


Corrèze


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rance*

DESCENTE DE LA RANCE - BRETAGNE - FRANCE - 35(131) by hube.marc, on Flickr

Côtes-d'Armor


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Saumur*

Saumur (Maine-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

Maine-et-Loire


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Canal Saint Martin, Paris*

Canal Saint Martin by Antonio Sanchez Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lac de Nantua* seen from TGV from Paris to Genève

Vue depuis le TGV Paris - Geneve by Nouhailler, on Flickr

Ain


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Liverdun*









by Hervé Colson (Survol de France)


Meurthe-et-Moselle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Cloudy Morning by Mark Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Annecy*


Annecy 1 [On Explore] por Eloy Rodríguez, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roscoff, Finistère*

Roscoff by Arnodil, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*La Défense, Hauts-de-Seine:*










La Défense by horitzons inesperats , on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*La Défense, Hauts-de-Seine:*









\
La Défense  by *JUDGE DREDD76* , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Epernay, Marne*

Epernay, France by davest, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Saint Jean de Luz / Ciboure :











 
8329 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Marseille


Marseille: panoramique by ines saraiva, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Marseille Harbour - Night by Goliath_UK, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Vieux Port, Marseille by Andrey Permitin, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Marseille Panorama by delfry, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

vue sur Marseille by L'oeil et l'esprit, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

★ Marseille, le vieux port ~ Karim SAARI © by Karim SAARI - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Marseille Nice Neighborhood by markjelinsky, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Semur-en-Auxois*


IMG_7824_25_26_IMG_7827_28_29-2 images par xsalto, sur Flickr


Côte-d'Or


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée*

La Roche-sur-Yon - Vendée - France by voyageur12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Croix Haute, Rhône-Alpes*

New snow fall in the Alps - End of May by Hélène_D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochepot, Côte-d’Or*

Burgundy Landscape by philhaber, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chichilianne and Mont Aiguille*


Mont Aiguille par erwannf, sur Flickr


Isère


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Bordeaux : *










 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8758796442/​
8569 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castres, Tarn*

DSC_3000 by loreat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

IMG_1947.jpg by bnorton787, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Charming village of *Locronan* by night - *Brittany*









source


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Where do you get the country map with the department highlighted? 

*Fontainebleau, Île-de-France*


08 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

When I moved to France, in the morning I arrived this is the first thing I saw as I sat down at this cafe. Been in love with France ever since.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Wikipedia.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sens, Yonne*

P1020047 by cjb545, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The Monet gardens & memorial house in *Giverny, Eure*


01 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The lilly pond in the Monet gardens in *Giverny, Eure*


02 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely, beautiful photos from France.....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abbaye du Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*

聖米歇爾修道院 Abbaye du Mont Saint-Michel by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful decay in *Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne*



11 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dabo Rock* and the chapel of Saint-Léon


Lorraine, ma région - Rocher de Dabo par lefoudulabo, sur Flickr


Moselle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Painted façades over water of azure blue by yoru no kaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cannes, Alpes-Maritimes*

jm_110601-164030-BBK0488-fli268 by light guard, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Paris*


P1020207 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arena de Nîmes (Nîmes), Gard*

Arena de Nimes by SEdmison, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Jules Verne Circus*, Amiens


Festival "La Rue est à Amiens" 2012 par Vincent Vanhecke, sur Flickr


Somme


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Calanque de Port-Miou, near *Cassis*, *Bouches-du-Rhône*


Calanque de Port-Miou by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

The bluest sea. I took the picture myself and that's exactly how it looked with the open eye too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sète, Hérault*

Sète - Hérault - France  by voyageur12, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> P1020207 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


Paris paris, comment allons-nous faire des commentaires sur paris!! :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Keeping up with the port / seaside theme on this page,


*Honfleur*, *Calvados*


Honfleur by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Provins*, *Seine-et-Marne*



Provins by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr











A very little known medieval UNESCO World Heritage site one hour away from Paris.


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saint-Suliac*, seaside small town in the *Ille-et-Vilaine* department - *Brittany*


Classé parmi les plus beaux villages français por thomaspollin, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Leu (Amiens), Somme*

Saint-Leu by ClydeHouse, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ Nice, myself I have an Amiens photo lined-up for this thread and it's taken from that spot, but looking towards the cathedral. 


*Poitiers, Vienne*


Poitiers by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mont Ventoux*


Cycling the Alps / Provence / Ventoux par Arnaud Bachelard, sur Flickr


Vaucluse


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Martigues by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vaires-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne*

VAIRES, 22 , ILE DE FRANCE, BASE UCPA, BELLE FRANCE, GUY PEINTURIER by Guy PEINTURIER - Le Vairois, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Amiens, Somme*


Amiens - Saint-Leu by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calvi, Haute-Corse*

Calvi by Ornaim, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gorges du Verdon*

France, verdon by snowdosker, on Flickr

Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ wonderful place. I tried to plan a short trip there this summer, but it is very hard to reach if you don't have a car. So I'll be going to the seaside again.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Cricqueboeuf, Calvados*


Cricqueboeuf by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Barre des Écrins, Isère*


The mountains around Massif De L'Oisans by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Embrun, Hautes-Alpes*


Vues d'Embrun by pixel jr, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Grenoble, Isère*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanajo38/8237642195/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bagnères-de-Luchon, Haute-Garonne*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/8846457308/


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Village d' Ebreuil*

Village d' Ebreuil - Allier - Auvergne - France by gercoph, on Flickr

Allier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Circuit des 24h du Mans, Sarthe*

AUTO - 24H DU MANS WEC 2013 Part 2 by TEAM SIGNATECH-ALPINE, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Err, _one photo a day_, FAAN.  Great pics, nevertheless. 

*Les Calanques, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Aux calanques by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

(worth opening in full screen)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Pierre*


View Over Saint-Pierre #2 par Craigford, sur Flickr


Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

sa coupe le soufle


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Err, _one photo a day_, FAAN.  Great pics, nevertheless.


My bad! I'm sorry. I won't repeat.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ERVATUGA said:


> ​


good shot but next time don't forget to credit the photo, thanks!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> good shot but next time don't forget to credit the photo, thanks!


Provence :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Sens, Yonne*


Musées de Sens - Palais des archevêques by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ERVATUGA said:


> Provence :cheers:


And dont forget to post their credits too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place de la Cellera à Thuir, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Place de la Cellera à Thuir by bleumarie, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ambert*

Ambert, en Auvergne by fernanc, on Flickr

Puy-de-Dôme


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pont-Aven*









bretagne.com


Finistère


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin


Strasbourg - Place Kléber by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bayonne, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Bayonne, France by paula soler-moya, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen, Seine Maritime*



















photo by *Boyshow*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen, seine Maritime (76)*



















photo by *Boyshow*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen, seine Maritime (76)*




















photo by *Boyshow*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lyon, Rhône*


Lyon, France by Mr Gourmand, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Place des augustines, Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Vineyards in Pauillac*

Vineyards in Pauillac by Pierre2001, on Flickr

Gironde


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Marseille1304-G2-RDP3-90-21 by Purple Field, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Sainte-Enimie, Lozère*


France_Lozere_Sainte_Enimie_01 por calips96, no Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

France_Haute_Loire_La_Chaise_Dieu_01 by calips96, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Beach in *Deauville, Calvados*


Deauville by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de la Verrerie*


Château de La Verrerie par fumipeli, sur Flickr


Cher


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sainte-Lucie River, Corse-du-Sud*


Corse1207010025 by Corse sauvage, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A typical, casual French park in the commune of *Saint-Benoît, Vienne*



Saint-Benoît - Les Jardins de Cookham by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France à Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Sojasun team by joseenriquetk, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Opéra de Paris - Paris, France.*












credit : facebook


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Honfleur, Calvados*


Honfleur - Le Vieux Bassin by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Marseille View by marcovdz, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Najac* and its castle - *Aveyron*


Najac por platane31, no Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The typical "golden" stone of the historical houses radiating in the Southern sun in *Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*. One of the most beautiful French cities, if you ask me. 


Aix-en-Provence - Place Forbin by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*

1913 03 15_4387_edited-1 by yolandabenintendi, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A sluice-gate on the Seine in the *Seine-et-Marne*


La Seine à Bois-le-Roi by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bitche by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jardins du Palais de la Berbie (ville de Albi), Tarn*

Jardins du Palais de la Berbie by myvalleylil1(in vacation till July 14th), on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Brantôme*


Brantome, Dordogne, Perigourd Vert par trickyhicky, sur Flickr


Dordogne


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ahh, la France :drool: Someday I will go there, as did my grandparents.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*


nice france by scott burnham, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cathedral of Noyon (Oise)*









By argazkilari


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[*Unknown Precise Location*], Corsica


Corse1207010013 by Corse sauvage, on Flickr


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Paris La Défense*


Pano Neuilly sur seine la déf par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jardin de l'évêché, Castres (Tarn)*

Jardin de l'évêché.Castres.France by thanhdao_fr, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Norman plain landscape in the *Calvados*. Land fertile with the blood of heroes.


Vue vers Longues-sur-Mer, Marigny, La Buhennerie... by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Aiguille du Midi, Chamonix*


Chamonix, France - Aiguille du Midi, Above The Clouds par GlobeTrotter 2000, sur Flickr


Haute-Savoie


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ brrr, let's warm up this page a bit...

A wild beach in the *Massif du Cap-Sicié, Var*. No clothes, please. 


Vers la plage du Jonquet (Massif du Cap-Sicié, Var) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ So you've photographed that _while _being nude? :?:?:?:?:? :nuts:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

:lol: No, that's a sign for the beach that is about to start after the rocks, to the right (hidden by the cliff in the foreground). I went there, found a place with nobody around and stayed there without dropping off my clothes completely.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

- *Bordeaux* : 

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9262614266/​

8895 par Fantomas_à_Bordeaux !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Fougères - Bretagna (10) by Mau1962, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dijon*


Rue Stephen Liégeard - Dijon (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Côte-d'Or


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Yvoire*


Yvoire; de l'autre côté du lac... par Vincent Wo, sur Flickr


Haute-Savoie


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen-France*










photo by Boyshow


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen*










photo by Boyshow


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

On the *canal de l'Ourcq, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Le canal de l'Ourcq dans le parc forestier de Sevran par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr











This area is typical of the so-called Pays de France: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pays_de_France


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pyramide des Métiers d'Art, Saint-Amand-Montrond (Cher)*









By Marie-Françoise


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Musée de Saint-Vic (Saint-Amand-Montrond), Cher*

Saint-Amand-Montrond - Musée Saint Vic by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Aix-en-Provence​*







http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01843/aix-en-provence_1843497b.jpg​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

ERVATUGA said:


> *Aix-en-Provence​*


Coincidentally, I am there right now, just started my vacation. Walked through the Cours Mirabeau at night like that a couple of hours ago.
I decided to unilaterally award Aix the title of best and most beautiful city of France, my mind hs been completey blown away. Wonderful place.

Not far is the *Mont Sainte-Victoire*:


Mont Sainte-Victoire par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr

It may not look like a huge lot, but it's actually one of European visual culture's most iconic mountains (see why).

*Bouches-du-Rhône*:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Corte, Haute-Corse*


A Corsican panorama (Corte) by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

Bastille Day today, Vive la France/Francia/Frankreich :cheers1:









By... Claude Monet


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

I like Monet's painting!  :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vive la France* :cheers:


*Lyon, Rhône*

Saone River and Bonaparte Bridge by DigiJack Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Romorantin-Lanthenay*

La Sauldre à Romorantin (Loir-et-Cher) by sybarite48, on Flickr

Loir-et-Cher


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Doëlan*, municipality of Clohars-Carnoët


Doëlan_09 par clodyus, sur Flickr


Finistère


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Happy birthday, France!

*Poitiers, Vienne*


Église Notre-Dame la Grande de Poitiers par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Ventoux, Vaucluse*

Mont Ventoux 2 by sjonnie van der kist, on Flickr








[/QUOTE]


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Epernay City Hall (Marne)*









By troye owens


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nonza*


Nonza vue de la mer par cremona daniel, sur Flickr


Haute-Corse


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Paris, Île-de-France*









Source


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Breuche, France-Comte*


~~Le petit pont aux nénuphars~~ by Joélisa, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lyon City Hall (Rhône)*









By allylic

*Bonus : inside the City Hall*









By picapicacontes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes*

Gap by gasdub, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône
*

Marseille - Vallon des Auffes par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr

Been in that place just today but the photo is from last year. Still as jaw-dropping aslast time, though.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Nice*

Côte d'Azur by isabella lao, on Flickr

Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château d'Esclimont*, municipality of Bleury-Saint-Symphorien



Château d'Esclimont - Île de France 2, rue du château - 28700 Bleury-Saint-Symphorien par jean-marie fest, sur Flickr


Eure-et-Loir


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Embrun, Hautes-Alpes*

Embrun by gasdub, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Futuroscope, near Poitiers (Vienne)*









By dianoia


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The English Channel as seen from *Sainte-Adresse, Seine Maritime*


Vue de la Manche depuis les falaises de Sainte-Adresse par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr


Worth opening in full size, to scan the horizon line. Looking up the place for the Wiki map, turns out I was not alone in liking the view from this place.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

England over there? 

Should cross post it to the England Thread...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309545&page=419


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Forest of Sologne*


Dear deer par skol-louarn, sur Flickr


Loiret


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourg-d'Oisans (Alpe-d'Huez), Isère*

Alpe d'Huez, Bourg-d'Oisans and Grenoble by david_a_l, on Flickr


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

God has bless France with plentiful beauty!  Would love to visit one day.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

- *Bordeaux* : 











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8757861481/​
8594 par Fantomas_à_Bordeaux !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rocamadour, Lot*

Rocamadour, France by bbsemeniuk, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9142769300/​

8834 par Fantomas_à_Bordeaux !, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Vannes (Morbihan)*









By folork


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chamonix, Haute-Savoie*

Untitled by jirafu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*La Défense, Paris*, Europe's largest financial district


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse Capitole (Toulouse), Haute-Garonne*

Toulouse Capitole by laurentsalima, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

As the weather turns to autumn here in Paris, it is already strange and eerie to think of the blue seas and skies of the South, where I've come back from less than three weeks ago. So I'm now drooling nostalgic over my pics.

This place is on the *Embiez* island in the *Var*. 


Île des Embiez by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*












​

8954 par Fantomas_à_Bordeaux !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port de Paimpol, Côtes-d'Armor*

Paimpol by creoli, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Morbihan, Brittany*


Presqu'ile De Quiberon by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rocamadour, Lot*

Rocamadour From the Foret des Singes by david.bragg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le vieux Château de Laval, Mayenne*

2013-08-12 Laval - Le vieux chateau - France 10.JPG by matthieugiroux, on Flickr


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

Hortillonnages d'Amiens - Somme









Amiens - Hortillonnages by sebmarg, on flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hôtel de Ville de Dijon (Place de Libération, Dijon), Côte-d'Or*

Hôtel de Ville de Dijon by AeRø, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chapelle de Notre Dame de la Serra (Calvi), Haute-Corse*

Chapelle de Notre Dame de la Serra by sasulkape, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Lesconil, Finistère, Brittany*


Plage de Kersauz by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port Grimaud, Var*

P6143908 by vish2vish, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9523664010/​

8977 par Fantomas_à_Bordeaux !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Évian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie*

Evian, France by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saint-Coulomb*, Ille-et-Vilaine



Plage des Chevrets by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Paris - Montmartre


_MG_7484-1-2 par Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gatuzières (Florac), Lozère*

DSC_3767 by loreat, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Place Guillaume le Conquérant (William the Conqueror), Falaise, Calvados*









By Oliver & Karl


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

From the beach of *Étretat*, *Seine-Maritime*.









pic by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Sisteron by Mauri LePresident, on Flickr


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Saint-Malo (Ille-et-Vilaine ; Bretagne)




Saint-Malo par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzès, Gard*

Uzès en été by JD Photographie., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minerve, Hérault*

Minerve by fioncina, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Blanquefort :*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8103184255/​

6639 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lapradelle-Puilaurens, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Lapradelle-Puilaurens by Oeil de chat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villfranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villfranche-sur-Mer by Cervusvir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ville de Pierrefonds, Oise*

pl03oct82par5 by lanpie012000, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*The Sun King and his Palace, Versailles (Yvelines)*









By ronfarier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Pois by Laura Lagrotteria, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9682662630/​

9036 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Hendaye : *


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8750505312/​

8298 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Schoenenberg fort (Maginot Line), Bas-Rhin*

IMG_8291 by BigMikeSndTech, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*

Clouds reflected in the Parliament building in Strasbourg by European Parliament, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cerbère*

Cerberes, France by curiosite_esthetique, on Flickr

Pyrénées-Orientales


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A corner on the *Côte Fleurie, Calvados*, true to its name of a literal manner ("flowery coast"):


Côte Fleurie (Normandie) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Côte_Fleurie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*

20130730-123821-091-AEAB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Metz, Moselle, Lorraine*


Metz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place de la Baleine, Lyon (Rhône-Alpes)*

Vieux lyon, place de la Baleine by chanutdominique, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Forbach, Moselle, Lorraine*










picture by me










not the best picture, but don't have any better, and this thread has no picture from Forbach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cathedral of Saint-Nazaire, Hérault*

Cathedral_of_Saint-Nazaire_Languedoc-Roussillon_France by sinotrukChina, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Guillestre, Hautes-Alpes*




Night vision by sorina963, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jardins du Château de Brécy, Calvados*

Château de Brécy by M_Strasser, on Flickr








[/QUOTE]


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Amiens, Somme*


Amiens - Quai Belu by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Tropez, Var*

St. Tropez by Christine Dolan (away), on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Colmar, Alsace*


Colmar by cinxxx, on Flickr


Colmar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduct de Millau, Tarn*

le Viaduc de Millau by klestaaaaaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud*

Ajaccio by Travel around Spain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

St Malo by Phil Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Notre Dame de Paris, Paris (Ile-de-France)*

Paris by DG Photos 29, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piriac , Loire-Atlantique*

Piriac - Plage Saint Michel à contre jour by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergerac, Dordogne*

IMG_0765-Edit.jpg by kendearman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alpe d'Huez, Isère*

Alpes d'Huez 012 by Nothink_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benodet Lighthouse, Finistère*

stuart-firth_130907_IMG_098 by stuart-firth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime*

HÔTEL IBIS STYLES LE HAVRE CENTRE AUGUSTE PERRET-9017 by Hotels le Havre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ile-de-Groix, Morbihan*

Ile de Groix, Bretagne, France by evil monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place Bellecour à Lyon, Rhône-Alpes*

Place Bellecour by numstead, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lac d'Estaing*


Lac d'Estaing (HDR) par Erminig Gwenn, sur Flickr


Hautes-Pyrénées


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lyon Opera*









http://www.b-rob.com/wp-content/2012/09/Opéra-de-Lyon-01_08_2012-BD-©b-rob_01.jpg​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mostuéjouls*


Gorges du Tarn as seen from Château de Peyrelade, France par ricko800, sur Flickr


Aveyron


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Bastille, Grenoble* 


CAP_1471 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Bonus : the view


Grenoble par Sudarsan Tamang, sur Flickr


Isère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rougon (Gorges du Verdon), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Rougon by christophe59france, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Briare*


Briare (Loiret) par Dogeed, sur Flickr


Loiret


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place de la Liberté à Toulon, Var*

Place de la Liberté, Toulon by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vézénobres*


vezenobres 2 par French Cycling Holidays, sur Flickr


Gard


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont du Gard, Gard*

Pont du Gard by Pat and Pam, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

:applause: Fantastic pics of France!!!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Versailles Cathédral*


Cathédrale de Versailles par Alexander Marc Eckert, sur Flickr


Yvelines


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

In good weather, Corsica is visible from the *Cime de Baudon*, municipality of Peille.


Cime de Baudon par jpmiss, sur Flickr


Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort de Douaumont, Somme*

Verdun: les casernements du fort de Douaumont by Ranulf 1214, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ceyreste, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Ceyreste by "François", on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Banon*


le village de Banon par cagouille05, sur Flickr


Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Saint-Malo by bortescristian, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Grasse*


Copyright Antoine & Marta Konopka Grasse ville par Grande Traversée des Alpes, sur Flickr


Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bauges mountains and Mont Granier* on the left, from the Col de la Legette, municipality of Hauteluce


Week-end famille au ski par EagerBeaver73, sur Flickr


Savoie


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great photos but please follow the thread's rule which is one photo per day per member. Thanks!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Ouiii!!!... Marchons, marchons...










(www.leparisien.fr)

Brought to you from a beautiful piece of infrastructure in *Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Quéribus Castle, Aude* - the last stronghold of the Cathars (10th-13th centuries)


Untitled by OnePlaceOneTime, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère*

Grenoble (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dune of Pilat*


Sans titre de par dashu27, sur Flickr


Gironde


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Pont du Gard*









photo by me


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mont-Dauphin* (aerial views in this thread)


IMG_1603_750 par Coolapix, sur Flickr


Bonus, the fortifications at night:


Mont Dauphin dans les Hautes Alpes... par Sylvain Bretheau, sur Flickr


Hautes-Alpes


----------



## Gizzan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Montpellier "Present & Past"*









Nicolas Simon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Servan, Ille-et-Vilaine*

PB100079a_r by gildas_29, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Church of Saint-Laurent*, Burg


Burg, l’église Saint Laurent par pjc&co, sur Flickr


Hautes-Pyrénées


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Petite France - Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*

La Petite France - Strasbourg by Isa'elle Photo'Folies, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Maury*


Ejercicio de silencio par caminanteK, sur Flickr


Pyrénées-Orientales


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux*










Photo/Boyshow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Tropez, Var*

Clocher, Saint-Tropez, Var, France by Solenne Durand, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bordeaux*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/28/Bordeaux_-_Grand_Th%C3%A9%C3%A2tre_4.jpg/1024px-Bordeaux_-_Grand_Th%C3%A9%C3%A2tre_4.jpg​


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Villefrenche (my photo taken on site 11/2010)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Maurienne valley*


Great Cliff Road par will_cyclist, sur Flickr


Savoie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime*

La Rochelle vue des navettes by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ ONE photo...



ARMONKIANS said:


> [snip]
> Villefrenche (my photo taken on site 11/2010)


You sure that's not some impressionist painting?


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Villefrenche (my photos taken on site 11/2010)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Ile-de-France*

The street in Paris by 桂格黃, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cascade du Sartre*, municipality of Cheylade


Cascade de Sartre par Fœtal, sur Flickr


Bonus: *Cascade de la Roche*, very close to the previous.


Cascade du Pont de la Roche par TeF46, sur Flickr


Cantal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud*

Ajaccio by Tabaré Neira, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Oradour sur Glane*

Oradour-sur-Glane by davidmartinpro, on Flickr

Haute-Vienne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port-Vendres, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Port-Vendres 49 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vallée du Mars*, an old glacial trough


IMG_3123 par ijmd, sur Flickr


Cantal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont du Gard, Gard*

Pont du Gard-1 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

As promised, here's the return of the ivy house from *Chauvigny, Vienne*



There seems to be no option to get proper BBcodes anymore, in the new flickr.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> There seems to be no option to get proper BBcodes anymore, in the new flickr.


You should return to the old version. 

I did it but forgot how, maybe there is a command from the menu of every photo, or from the menu of your profile.


Anyway, the new functionality is available only if you're logged in, if you log out or use a browser where are not logged in, you have the usual menu, including the BBCodes.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Gavarnie*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Nuno Trindade

----


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ one photo a day 



PRIMEVAL said:


> You should return to the old version.
> 
> I did it but forgot how, maybe there is a command from the menu of every photo, or from the menu of your profile.
> 
> ...


Switching to the old version was possible when the new one was only in testing, but it seems they have now installed the new one for good. It may be that not all users get the version updates at the same time, like in Facebook too. Thanks for the tip to log off, that works for me too. Cheers!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ one photo a day


sorry


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ one photo a day
> 
> 
> 
> Switching to the old version was possible when the new one was only in testing, but it seems they have now installed the new one for good. It may be that not all users get the version updates at the same time, like in Facebook too. Thanks for the tip to log off, that works for me too. Cheers!


I managed to turn back to the old version few days ago and now I have the BBCode even if logged but don't remember how I did .

You should ask on their Help Forum (Google "Flickr Help forum") how to do, probably there is already a thread with questions and answers about this.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port de Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

NICE by judju75, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Langres*. _Hôtel du Breuil de Saint-Germain_.
*Haute-Marne (52)*, *Champagne-Ardenne*.


*Photo by Pline* @ Wikipedia


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône
*

Arles by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ One per day, fella. I posted today (01:35 AM).


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ What are you talking about?

Edit: if you thought there must be only one pic each day, you've misunderstood this thread. Everyone is free to post one pic per day.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Havre, Seine Maritime (76)*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9526823?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83923394?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ One photo a day by a person


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chantilly, Oise*

Chantilly Gouvieux by Simionato!, on Flickr


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Gavarnie*









by Nuno Trindade

----


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Deauville, Calvados*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calais, Nord*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90914069


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Champs de Colza, Sangatte*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70802758


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rivière Tarn à Moissac, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Coucher de soleil sur la rivière Tarn by Ken Quantick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen, Seine Maritime*










Photo de M.Michel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Notre-Dame de Paris, Ile-de-France*

Vue nocturne de Notre-Dame de Paris by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le pont de Caronte (Martigues), Bouches-du-Rhône*

le pont de Caronte by Dominique Pipet, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Mers-les-Bains (Somme)*









By Clydehouse


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haute-Normandie|Veules-les-Roses*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25483484?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guizancourt, Picardie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99258536?source=wapi&referrer=mw1.google.com


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Eyrignac Manor Gardens*, classified "remarkable garden".


Les Jardins du Manoir d'Eyrignac par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


*Bonus*: the manor


Manoir d'Eyrignac (24) par Géraud de St G, sur Flickr


Dordogne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*

Paseos Nanteses. 20131130 by gimmenine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baie de Somme, Manche*

France - Baie de Somme - Le crotoy by chanutdominique, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen, Haute Normandie*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One photo a day by a person*, not 2 or 3...


----------



## Yousef 90 (Dec 7, 2013)

France in simple words its Incredible


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bishop's palace*, Montauban









http://www.museeingres.montauban.com/


Tarn-et-Garonne


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Mont Saint Michel, by Matthieu Rivrin*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Orgues of Ille-sur-Têt (hoodoos) and the Pyrenees*


Les Orgues d'ille-sur-têt par Rainer.Steinke, sur Flickr


Pyrénées-Orientales


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Grand Place in Lille, by Périg MORISSE*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Place de la Mairie, Rennes
By Philippe HERVE







*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*

foule by plansac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Goincourt.Oise*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/86303963?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Walking in Annecy, by Amalia Lampri*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

One photo a day, please....


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Beaume valley*


La Beaume par lepublicnme, sur Flickr


For the village of Labeaume, see the posts #1363 and #1364 in this thread


Ardèche


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel série bleue, Ile-de-France*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12057102?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

One photo a day per person; please follow the rules of this thread


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vallée d'Ossau*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Kaysersberg*


Kaysersberg par CrËOS Photographie, sur Flickr


Haut-Rhin


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Napoleon Bonaparte's Tomb, Paris*










*panoramio*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Millau, Aveyron*

Millau Viaduct (Viaduct de Millau), Aveyron, Midi-Pyrenees, France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhone*

Notre Dame de la Garde - Marseille by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Not the Arizona desert but the *Valensole Plateau*, *Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*:


Plateau de Valensole by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plateau_de_Valensole


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stade de France*










Panoramio


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great shot but please credit the image's owner or the link to the photo site. Thanks!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*DISNEYLAND PARIS*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59190211?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Aix-en-Provence*


Place de l'Hôtel de Ville - Aix-en-Provence (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Bouches-du-Rhône


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort L'Ecluse, Ain*

160912 15h53 by X 2727, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Paris, what else ​*







http://www.gustaveeiffel.com/Ses_ouvrages/_tapes_Tour_Eiffel.JPG​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saline royale d'Arc-et-Senans*


arc et senans par Celine.B, sur Flickr

^^ Aerial views, post #503 in this thread 


Doubs


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Saint-Nicolas-de-Port (Meurthe-et-Moselle)*









By Johann JM


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biarritz, France *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80918587?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Salagou Lake*


IMG_4657.jpg par Claudef34, sur Flickr


Hérault


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier vieux ville, Hérault*

Untitled by EricLopezM, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

*Ile d'Houat - Bretagne*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Sables d'Olonne, Vendée*

dimanche 15 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*A bastide in the Land of Gaillac*


vue depuis Broze par le Haricot, sur Flickr


Tarn


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dole. Franche-Comté*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61560968?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Nemours, Seine-et-Marne*


Nemours (Quai de Fromonville) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Annecy










Source = me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo but please edit that by adding the credits - source of that photo.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lancieux (Côtes-d'Armor)*









By Olivier D.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cannes.Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79011198?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saorge*


Saorge par papy06200, sur Flickr


Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Peray, Ardèche*

# KSP4 15/12/13 by larsen & co, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Étretat*


Etretat ! par François !, sur Flickr


Seine-Maritime


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Illuminations de la cathédrale d'Amiens. Picardie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64271759?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère*

Grenoble (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*


Chambord by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Marché de Noël, Strasbourg (Bas-Rhin)*









By cloudwhisperer67


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beaumont-Hague• Basse-Normandie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/468016?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place de la Bourse, Bordeaux (Gironde)*

Bordeaux - Place de la Bourse by Twin Work & Volunteer, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chausey Archipelago*


Chausey par les3images, sur Flickr


Manche


----------



## Gizzan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Montpellier*









osautrelle

_Hérault_


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bavella*


Colle di Bavella - Corsica par mtozzi, sur Flickr


Corse-du-Sud


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Rue Aude, Aix-en-Provence by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Calanques de Cassis (Bouches-du-Rhône)*









By Seb13850

*Bonus :*









By Jeffrey Tan


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Ile de France*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...737407845962.170057.1617852653&type=1&theater


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port de Roanne, Loire*

Port de Roanne by Greg Number One, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Gordes, Vaucluse*


Pentes de Gordes by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur
Eygliers*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78650454?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Lyon, Rhône*


Vue de Lyon depuis l'esplanade de la Grande Côte by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

The Saône, Vieux Lyon (UNESCO World Heritage site) to the right, the Saint-Jean cathedral in the middle of it and the future Confluences museum towards the background are all visible. The pink balloon is in the Bellecour square.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Gervais-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie*

Au refuge de Tête Rousse by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tendon• Lorraine*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79470364?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Dijon (Côte-d'Or)*









By huey chris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Amporelles, Ile d'Yeu (Vendée)*

Les Amporelles ~ Île d'Yeu [ Vendée ~ France ] by emvri85, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11492560794/​

9569 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chastreix • Auvergne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66827743?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

félixlechat said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11492560794/​
> 
> 9569 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


Is that Bordeaux?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vincennes, Val-de-Marne*


Château de Vincennes by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pierrefonds Castle​*







https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1525389_422727287855326_999571018_n.jpg​


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Notre-Dame de Fourvière Basilica, Lyon (Rhône)*









By capvera


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen, Haute Normandie*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51206208.53611.205318872863506&type=1&theater


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Boyard, Charente-Maritime*

fort boyard2 by pdkirkham, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep ! Sorry, I forgot to mention


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lyon City Hall​*







http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c0/Lyon_hotel_de_ville.jpg/1024px-Lyon_hotel_de_ville.jpg​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A remote* beach on the *Embiez island* in the* Var*:


Île des Embiez, petite plage au sud-ouest by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


*as remote as it can get in France when ignoring Corsica


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Printemps Haussmann, Paris*









By darkwulf


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais*

Hardelot and its coast by night by xavierdedouai.photographies, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bordeaux Tramway​**10 years*









http://medias.lepost.fr/ill/2010/05/21/h-4-2082386-1274443818.jpg​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Ile de France*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/Paris_montage2.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Paris, everybody! Cheers!


DSC_0050 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Joyeux Noël à Quimper, Finistère*

Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous (7 photos) by Toilapol, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Paris​*







http://www.hotelcantagrel.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/paris-noel-Notre-Dame-Paris.jpg​


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

wow.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lille (Nord)*









By Velvet


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Cahors, Lot*

Pont Valentre 1 by Neil A Kingsbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Tropez (Provence), Var*

Panoramique tropézien by dubus regis, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Saint Stephen, a protector of *Sens, Yonne*


Saint-Étienne @ Cathédrale de Sens by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Happy St. Stephen's Day to anyone concerned.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hossegor, Landes*

Hossegor sunset by psy4ike, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Parc des Sources, Vichy (Allier)*









By Marie-Eve Vallieres


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

_DSC0196 by hidabal, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Place du Capitole, Toulouse​*







http://s4.splcdn.net/images/hotels/48770/toulouse-grand-hotel-de-lopera-335928_1000_560.jpg​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Paris, Sunset and Rain*
By Thomas Fliegner


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

*Paris from above:*










by Miroslav petrasko (flickr)
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Place Garibaldi, Nice*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/natasha_hay/5387056255/in/photostream/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Roofs of *Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*


Toits de Strasbourg by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud*

Ajaccio Corsica 3-20110811 by kenschneiderusa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*L'Alpe-d'Huez, Isère*

2013-12-15 11.15.39 by Stéphane D, on Flickr










Happy New Year to all - Bonne Année à tous :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Happy new year! 

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*


Strasbourg - Place du Marché aux Cochons de Lait by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Castle of Saumur - Loire - *
By Elodie Fa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Joue du Loup, Haute-Alpes*

La Joue du Loup by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Rue Girard le Bleu, Arles by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

If you want to lose yourself in the maze of such old streets in the Arles town centre, start here, from the exact spot where the above pic was taken. It's a place to love for the rest of your life.


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Torre-eiffel-Paris









http://www.anderson-tours.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Eiffel-Tower-Paris-France.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Paris









http://www.deluxedrivers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/paris-city-lights.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ one photo a day, please...


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

edit


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ one photo a day, please...


kay:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis cathedral*, *Seine-Saint-Denis*


Stained-glass light effect in the Saint-Denis basilica by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sète, Hérault*

redblueyellow boats of Sète by mhobl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Massif du Mont Blanc, Haute-Savoie*

Les Flammes de Pierre après la tempête. Massif du Mont Blanc by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

Biarritz, Aquitaine.









http://www.flickr.com/david_crespo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Louviers, L'eure.Haute Normandie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34093275?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Col d'Aubisque, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Untitled by David Guimarães, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Barbizon, Seine-et-Marne*


Barbizon - Rue de la Belle Marie by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Toulouse (Haute-Garonne / Midi-Pyrénées)*









By pistolero31


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes*









Eduardo Gontijo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ANGERS • Pays de la Loire*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91829846


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bonson*


1_25_BonsonDepuisGilette par cvalette, sur Flickr


Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Inside medieval/renaissance *Lyon*, a.k.a Vieux Lyon (*Rhône*)


Rue Saint-Georges, Lyon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

St Malo at Night by dorsetbays, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Marseille (Bouches-du-Rhône / Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur)*









By obni


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Fort de Brégançon, Var*

Du côté de Fort de Brégançon-2 by Olix80, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Grenoble, Isère*


DRI - Grenoble - from Bastille by RTK7, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chartres • Centre*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1257190?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Touques, Calvados*


Église Saint-Pierre de Touques by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Fécamp (Seine-Maritime / Haute-Normandie)*









By Denis6181


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Cléder*, Finistère, Brittany, France


Golden Sunset II by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Nantes*
By Nasbe Photography


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Camargue, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Port Camargue (France) by maxglori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chalaux • Bourgogne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9840883


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vironvay • Haute-Normandie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60433512


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Paris, Ile-de-France*


Coucher de soleil depuis l'Arc de Triomphe de l'Étoile / Paris by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Florent, Haute-Corse*

st Florent by cremona daniel, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Rue Renan, Arles by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris• France • Île-de-France*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=98582788&order=date_desc&user=4363843


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abbaye de Jumièges, Seine-Maritime*

Abbaye de Jumièges par Mouette76, sur Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Defense - Paris​*







http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/43237/la_defense_nuit_2.jpg​


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Avoriaz (Haute-Savoie / Rhône-Alpes)*









By iph4n70m


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Calvi, Haute-Corse*


Calvi by tolenga dany, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Calvi, Haute-Corse*


Calvi by tolenga dany, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lachapelle-sous-Gerberoy*


La Chapelle sous Gerberoy 8 by .Sissi, petite fée, on Flickr


Oise


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris - Jardin des Tuilleries• Île-de-France*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90881368?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris ville lumière par Guillaume Chanson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Notre Dame d'Evreux• Haute-Normandie
Évreux*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35115384?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ribeauvillé, Haut-Rhin*

Ribeauvillé Alsace Elsass 130422 661.jpg par juergen.mangelsdorf, sur Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Defense - Paris*​








http://cdn.lightgalleries.net/4bd5ec0f44d0a/images/paris_italy_2011_33-1.jpg​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Casse Déserte*


Sans titre par octophocus photography, sur Flickr


Hautes-Alpes


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vallouise • Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58784746?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Paris, Ile-de-France*


Paris Tour Eiffel - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude*

Carcassonne by Xavier I., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorges de la Jonte, Lozère*

Gorges de la Jonte, France by LaurentSt, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

At night in the port of *Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Moon over Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Paris*









http://static.squarespace.com/static/519ff007e4b0127f642fbeab/t/51a07766e4b00ebfe3c6ce31/1369470825518/Paris%20Skyline%20Dusk.jpg​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reims• Champagne-Ardenne*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/14411580.jpg


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Downtown Villeurbanne*, built by 1930 - Henri-Barbusse Avenue










http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/utopie-realisee-parcours-architecture-lyon-corbusier/


*Bonus: the town hall*


Mairie de Villeurbanne par Florent Lanquetin, sur Flickr


Rhône


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir*

Chartres - France by pixiprol, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Paris*









http://d3ivah5l2wijps.cloudfront.net/afd/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/5-5-2013-1-34-26-PM.jpg​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel de Ville, Troyes • Champagne-Ardenne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/86094130?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lac du Montagnon, Vallée d'Ossau - Pyrénées *


Le coeur du Montagnon d'Iseye - Vallée d'Ossau - Pyrénées - France by Démocrite, atomiste dérouté, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var*

Toulon, Cours Lafayette by CarteDiem, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nice*


Tour de l'horloge - Clock tower par papyrazzi, sur Flickr


Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Cevennes National Park*









http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/309/cache/france-cevennes-national-park_30928_600x450.jpg​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Winter in *Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*


Place du Château, Strasbourg (Lycée Fustel-de-Coulanges, ancien Collège des Jésuites) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

A beautiful example of the red sandstone from the Vosges that makes up the predominant material for the architecture of Strasbourg, including the cathedral.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen.Seine Maritime*










by me


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sauzon*


Sauzon, Belle-Île par miemo, sur Flickr


Morbihan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Annecy in yellow tones by me333anine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thirzy, Rhône*

Thirzy par Drumsara, sur Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Annecy*









Sergey Aleshchenko


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talloires • Rhône-Alpes*










by Francisco Gambin


----------



## Muris (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice "peninsula".


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clermont-Ferrand• Auvergne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65809307?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Cahors, Lot*

Pont Valentre 1 by Neil A Kingsbury, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mont Saint-Michel • Manche • Lower Normandy * 


Mont Saint-Michel Normandie by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- outside Bordeaux :* 











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12486039745/​

9965 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The park intendant's house in *Amiens, Somme*


Parc Saint-Pierre, Amiens by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orléans • Centre*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82143407?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*La Défense, Paris (Ile-de-France)*


La Coeur Defense by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron*

Milllau France by PIERRE260, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*La Gacilly in the Morbihan department of Brittany*
By Patrick Kerwin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eurotunnel (Calais), Pas-de-Calais*

Eurotunnel-France to United Kingdom by normisjack62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dieppe• Haute-Normandie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83439860?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Grésivaudan Valley and Chartreuse Mountains from Les Sept Laux*


Les 7 Laux par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Isère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont des Minimes, Chartres (Eure-et-Loir)*

le Pont des Minimes by Pifou 2010, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eygliers• Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/102086989?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Reims Cathedral*


Reims - Gothic Perfection at Blue Hour par 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


Marne


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Can't wait for spring to come, so I can do a walk / bike ride along the Seine in the *Seine-et-Marne*, like bellow.


Sur le bords de la Seine en printemps, à Bois-le-Roi by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Château de Chambord* 
By Arnaud Samie


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etretat-Seine Maritime . Haute Normandie*










by me


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Maison carrée*, Nîmes


Maison Cairrée par guillenperez, sur Flickr


Gard


----------



## ImmerHeiterer (Feb 20, 2014)

Wonderful thread!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Under the *Mer de Glace*, France's largest glacier - municipality of Chamonix



Mer de Glace - Ice Grotto par alex.ainslie, sur Flickr


Haute-Savoie


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bonifacio (Corse-du-Sud / Corse)*









By Jodno


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vivienne Gallery - Paris*









http://unpeudepoivre.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/DSC_5456.jpg​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perpignan• Languedoc-Roussillon*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79476080?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Ile d'Aix (Charente Maritime)*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*. Le Panier is the oldest quarter of the city, and at some point it will be completely renovated and gentrified, so you should try and visit once before it happens. Old school Mediterranean cities remain fewer and fewer in Europe, and there is nothing more fascinating than their flavours, colours, memory-imbued walls and lanes. 


Rue du Panier, Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port-Louis, Morbihan*

Port Louis by Ulli J., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etretat-Seine Maritime-Haute Normandie*










by me


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Louvre - Paris*









http://www.medium4you.be/local/cache-vignettes/L620xH466/paris-louvreca69-757ef.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vallée du Mars, Cantal*

IMG_3123 by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Les Petites Dalles (Seine-Maritime)*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cholet - Église Notre-Dame • Pays de la Loire*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8941356?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Courthouse - Lyon*









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2854/12773524983_0e5cfd6549_b.jpg​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lullin*


Lullin, Le Coteau par Brulama, sur Flickr


Haute-Savoie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonneval-sur-Arc, Savoie*

Bonneval-sur-Arc (Haute-Maurienne, Savoie) by fmartin1954, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perros-Guirec• Bretagne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75986848?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*"Citadelle" de Lille (Nord)*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Paris*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Gigaro*, Municipality of La Croix-Valmer



L'anse de Gigaro par myvalleylil1( peu présente jusquà la mi-mars), sur Flickr


Var


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Some waterfalls near Sixt-Fer-à-Cheval*



Cascades de Sales et de Trainant par myvalleylil1( peu présente jusquà la mi-mars), sur Flickr


Haute-Savoie


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bormes-les-Mimosas (Var / Pronvence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur)*


Bormes les Mimosas Landscape par Tom Mrt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinan • Bretagne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63030926?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saorge, Alpes-Maritimes*

Saorge by papy06200, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Paris (Île-de-France)*


Paris & La Défense by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Carcassone, by Gert Hofer*









http://500px.com/photo/63720193​


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Eus (Pyrénées-Orientales / Languedoc-Roussillon)*









By David Giral


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Plagne*



depuis Aime 2000 par Olivier Thirion, sur Flickr


Savoie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

Yvoire; de l'autre côté du lac... by Vincent Wo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clermont-Ferrand• Auvergne
*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/102902717?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Versailles (Paris), Yvelines*

Versailles, France by trbailey_2, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Raphaël, La Galiote Beach*



La plage de la Galiote - Estérel Cote d'Azur par esterelcotedazur, sur Flickr


Var


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen • Haute-Normandie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53024796?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Visiting _les calanques_ in the *Bouches-du-Rhône*


Calanques 3 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude*

_MG_8649 by Indiana Krista, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Suliac• Bretagne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71015218?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Narbonne (Aude)*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Les Mées and the Penitents rocks*



Les Mées par myvalleylil1( peu présente jusquà la mi-mars), sur Flickr


Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romorantin-Lanthenay • Centre*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/97482002?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin*

Kaysersberg by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Lyon (Rhône)*


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Lille.


La Lumiere by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calvi, Haute-Corse*

Calvi by Ornaim, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Plougrescant* (fields of artichokes are common in the north west of Brittany)



Chaumière et artichauts  par myvalleylil1( peu présente jusquà la mi-mars), sur Flickr


Côtes-d'Armor


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toulouse. Grand Rond • Midi-Pyrénées*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6369077?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hôtel de ville in Rennes (Ille-et-Vilaine)*


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Calvi (Haute-Corse / Corse)*


Haute Corse - Calvi 504 le port par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lille•Nord*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68633971?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Emparis Plateau*


Plateau d'Emparis par E. D'Ascoli Photographies, sur Flickr


Hautes-Alpes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Croix Haute, Rhône-Alpes*

New snow fall in the Alps - End of May by Hélène_D, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lille Opera House (Nord / Nord-Pas-de-Calais)*


Opéra par THEfunkyman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Andelys•Haute-Normandie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/101530645?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Sisteron by Mauri LePresident, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Gourdon (Lot), by Raphael Savarit*
Gourdon is elevated (800m) above the french riviera, with a stunning view on the mediterranean, the coastline with the cities of Cannes, Antibes, Nice, ...
It is located near Grasse wich is the Capital of perfume, many shops to buy perfume products.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nyons*



NYONS par japondesarts, sur Flickr


Drôme


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Place Stanislas, Nancy:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Michel , lac de Serre-Ponçon • Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79807806?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Theatre des celestin, Lyon (Rhône)*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Polignac*



pop par ebeez photo, sur Flickr


Haute-Loire


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Promenade en Montgolfière (Amboise), Indre-et-Loire*

Promenade en Montgolfière by Laurent Agopian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ile-de-Groix, Morbihan*

Ile de Groix, Bretagne, France par evil monk, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Etretat (Seine Maritime)*
By Philippe HERVE


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Jardin de l'Évêché d'*Amiens*




Somme


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13454328853/​

10351 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Le Capitole, Toulouse (Haute-Garonne)*
By François DELBAR


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Obernai, Bas-Rhin*

Obernai ( Alsacia ). Concentración de Harley-Davidson par german58056, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arcachon • Aquitaine*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96700519?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Ile-de-France*

Quay of Seine River (Paris) par yonkis_at_34, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Chamouille (Aisne)*
By Caroline Fontana


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux • Aquitaine*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/72750514?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Wissembourg:*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Troyes • Champagne-Ardenne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1788075?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Metz (Moselle)*
By Hervé Colson


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13474787164/​

10366 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ponts couverts, Strasbourg:*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Church of Lourdes (Hautes-Pyrénées)*
By Daniel Garzón


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alpe d'Huez, Isère*

Alpe d'Huez 2014 par kewoin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Châlons-en-Champagne • Champagne-Ardenne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89425287?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône*

Saone River and Bonaparte Bridge par DigiJack Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen-Haute Normandie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/padicha/7872824050/sizes/l/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The typical countryside in the historical region named *Le Gâtinais*, at the heart of old France:




In terms of contemporary regions, this area is now split between the regions of Île-de-France, Centre and Bourgogne, at the point where all three converge:










http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gâtinais


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Eguisheim, Alsace:*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Roque-Gadeac (Dordogne)*
By Svetik








​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mers-les-Bains • Picardie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3121730?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Florent, Haute-Corse*

st Florent par cremona daniel, sur Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13609949665/​

10419 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caen, Basse Normandie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11975044244/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

April 2nd. Marseille, France. par marsquaredtravel, sur Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*Ottmarsheim, Alsace*; romanic church


Ottmarsheim 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*

Strasbourg par apex944, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Castel Meur, Plougrescant (Côtes-d'Armor)*
By Olivier Hudner


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biarritz-Pyrenee atlantique*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alpekone/13231288015/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Cyr-sur-Mer, Var*

St Cyr sur Mer par christian.auguet, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A corner of *Vieux Lyon* seen from the Jardin des Chartreux. 




Due to the spectacular old buildings and urban landscape, it might take a couple of seconds to notice the river Saône bellow, between the buildings!

*Rhône
*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evreux-Haute Normandie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ot_grand_evreux_normandie/9833505083/sizes/l/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Chinon:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ *Please post the credits, sources of each photo you posting. Last warning*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Disneyland*










http://www.parkstrip.fr/2012/01/disneyland-paris-decouvrez-toute-la.html


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux : *


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13068536915/​

10203 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Beach in Nice par Novak82, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cirque d'Archiane* in the Vercors range 



Cirque d'Archiane (Drôme) par Lautergold, sur Flickr


Drôme


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*AIX EN PROVENCE-Bouches-du-Rhône*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/aix-en-provence/3439533474/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ile de Pomègues à Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Ile de Pomègues, Marseille par jacqueline.poggi, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Saturnin-lès-Apt, Vancluse*




Saint Saturnin lès Apt by Guillaume Capron, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Véran*









by Philippe38 (Panoramio)


Hautes-Alpes


----------



## Samuelbuild974 (Apr 22, 2014)

Plaine des cafres , Réunion .


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caen-Calvados. Basse Normandie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13852979883/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Arles*

Arles, Rue Girard le Bleu by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


*Bouches-du-Rhône*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hossegor, Landes*

. par AndrewWiese, sur Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13974724433/​

10413 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice, Baie Des Anges-PACA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pascal-blachier/4283172850/sizes/l/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bernay*



Rue de Geôle Bernay par stanzebla, sur Flickr


Eure


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*
Annecy like Venise by f1ijp, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Valmy* historical site, the famous windmill and the Kellermann monument









by normandie2005 (Panoramio)


Marne


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antibes*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/e-pictures/9694722326/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Neuf à Paris, Ile-de-France*

Pont Neuf, Paris by night par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Les Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*




Les Baux-de-Provence by electricblue86, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Puy-L'Évêque*



Puy-L'évêque (Lot) par Olivier Thirion, sur Flickr


Lot


----------



## Samuelbuild974 (Apr 22, 2014)

Cascade à saint andré , Réunion


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Martin-de-Ré*, Isle of Rhé



Ile de Ré - 26 avril 2014 par Giancarlo Foto4U, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Gacilly, Morbihan*

La Gacillly par Francis Fantoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux Place de la bourse*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6852416079/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Roche-Guyon*



Château de La Roche-Guyon par stshank, sur Flickr


Val d'Oise


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alfortville, Val-de-Marne*

France - Alfortville par Thierry B, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Baie de Luengoni (Nouvelle Calédonie)*
by BENJAMIN TRACOL


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bretagne*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/domainededrogant/13957214666/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Cujas (Nov 17, 2012)

Marseille vue du ciel


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sancerre*


sancerre 2 par [email protected], sur Flickr


Cher


----------



## Samuelbuild974 (Apr 22, 2014)

Réunion , coeur de l'île .


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Petite Venise, Colmar:*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BEAUVAIS-PICARDIE*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanlouis_zimmermann/3756478520/sizes/l/in/set-72157621704237495/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente-Maritime*

Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente Maritime par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Keep of Pons*



Donjon de Pons par Adrien.G Photo, sur Flickr


Charente-Maritime


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*


Quai des Bateliers, Strasbourg by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lescar, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*




Lescar - Notre-Dame by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Biarritz par сумасшедший, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Collioure*



IMG_0688 par LEROYannie27, sur Flickr


Pyrénées-Orientales


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vannes, Morbihan*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7645024748/sizes/l/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Calanque de Morgiou, Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*




Calanque de Morgiou by christian.auguet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vannes, Morbihan*

Vannes by nigth par jérôme L photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Auxerre*


Auxerre por Northern Gateway Portrait Photography, en Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux : *











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14195328553/​

10526 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

KiffKiff said:


> *Plateau de Valensole (Alpes-de-Haute-Provence)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness, this is :eek2: :bow: :bow: so beautiful!!!! stunning!!!!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evreux-Haute Normandie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ot_grand_evreux_normandie/7308431230/sizes/l/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaison-la-Romaine, Vaucluse*




Roman Bridge by SkipSteuart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Trinité-sur-Mer, Morbihan*

La Trinité-sur-Mer par lavilleautady, sur Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Château de Cabrières , Aveyron*


Château de Cabrières , Aveyron por Lionel Francés, en Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux : *











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14166498686/​

10562 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lisieux. Basse Normandie France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/essaitlr2712/7008745323/sizes/l/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Raymond Barre à Lyon, Rhône*

Pont Raymond Barre par V.Charvet, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sennecey-le-Grand, Saône-et-Loire*

Sennecey le Grand Bourgogne, France 2010 020 par voyageursdumonde1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dax• Aquitaine*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12287329015/sizes/l/in/set-72157640460880813/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bergues, Nord, Nord-Pas-de-Calais










Photo by: Hans Sterkendries via panoramio


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dent de Crolles, Chartreuse Mountains, Isère *




Vue sur la vallée! by marco3k, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CARCASSONNE*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/discover-carcassonne/11645487714/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont du Gard, Gard*

Pont du Gard par DanielOnWay, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Versailles-Yvelines*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chateauversailles/5534539025/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Emilion, Gironde*

Sur la Place par anneso1985, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Èze, Alpes-Maritimes*




Eze by mim-digiarts, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cannes 










Photo from: Visit France

Cannes is located at Alpes-Maritimes Department as shown


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bastia-Corse*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danytolenga/8661811744/sizes/l/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Turckheim, Alsace:*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port de Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Port de Martigues par Dom Swiss, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*La Rochelle (Charente-Maritime)*
By VINCENT FOUCHE


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin, Alsace 










Photo seen at: Visit France

Bas-Rhin shown


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NANCY-LORRAINE*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tempete_de_pixel/3183913580/in/[email protected]


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lille, Nord










Photo seen at: Visit France

Map showing Nord


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vosges, Bas-Rhin*

_JP49478-Vosges-rocher-Mutzig.jpg par JdelPhoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talloires, lac d'Annecy et les Dents de Lanfon*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/thirion_olivier/8326040003/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dunkerque, Nord *




Le Navire Jean-Bart à quai sur Dunkerque by Dubus Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Arras - Nord - pas de calais

ARRAS, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr


----------



## MissyC (Aug 19, 2009)

Arras is very pretty, been there twice and pass the city many times during my trips.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Piana, Golfe du Porto, Corse du Sud









Photo from: Visit France


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Pradet, Var*

Le Pradet par nfolliet, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sixt Fer à Cheval, Haute-Savoie










Photo from: Visit France


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cobblestone street in Eguisheim:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Saint-Jean à Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Fort Saint-Jean par fabien desaintcyr vous souhaite un bon week-end, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Lavardin, Loir-et-Cher*




Ruines du Château de Lavardin - Loir-et-Cher by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Montriond Lake, Haute-Savoie*


erikharstrom-Spring 2014-2-11 by Erik Harström, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Puycelci Grésigne, Tarn










Larger photo url: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/z-1-sconte...119_754353667928517_5452124741261571402_o.jpg

Photo from: Visit France

Tarn


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Ile de Ré :*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14133987580/​

10974 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire*

Le Puy-en-Velay 6 par Max In Pics, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cassel*, Nord









By me


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Annecy*


DSC06053 por James Woodward, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Audiérne, Finistère*

Audiérne (25) par gattolocos, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Lyon, Rhône* 


Rue du Plâtre, Lyon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare des Bénédictins - Limoges*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797165525/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin










Photo from: Visit France


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Châteauneuf-en-Auxois*, my favorite village in Bourgogne.











Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac d'Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Lac d'Annecy par Vins 64, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metz. Lorraine*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/francknikon/7188029646/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*

Le Mont Saint-Michel, France - DSC_0546b par nickybay, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze*




Collanges la Rouge, Correze by grassrootsgroundswell, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle









Nancy - France by MorBCN via flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14404339831/​

11072 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## MissyC (Aug 19, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> It says it is in Saint Martin. and this is the Photo source


That is Saint Mary in the Field Church located right across from the National Gallery on Trafalgar Square indeed.

That church's design, by Christopher Wren is actually used for the design of most churches across USA.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Montsegur (Midi-Pyrénée)*


Montségur por Oribiahn, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin










Photo larger version: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/z-1-sconte...195_681197448583733_1958721262832466241_o.jpg

Photo by: Zarko Klinkov


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

félixlechat said:


> *- Bordeaux :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you also have this pic in colour? Would like to see it, if yes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Cassis, France 07/06/2014 par Rosedale7175, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rodez - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tourismemidipyrenees/6708231231/sizes/l/in/set-72157628896136991/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Statue of Louis XIV (copy after Bernini) in the Louvre courtyard:*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

In the heart of Le Panier in *Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*. 


Place des 13 cantons, Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Parc National des Pyrénées, Pyrénées-Atlantiques department*


Pottok's in Parc National des Pyrénées by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Villefranche-sur-mer, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maykal/2809023958/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bordeaux, Gironde

Please scroll >>>










Bordeaux. Le miroir d'eau ... Reloaded by Serge Vincent via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle*

IMG_2965_66_67 par xsalto, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cliffs in *Étretat*, Seine-Maritime


FALAISE ETRETAT by VP photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lille by night*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anykeyh/13465835103/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Good job, guys :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lafayette, Paris









Dome, Galleries Lafayette, Paris by Dave Wilson via flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

France - St Malo Breakwater par JimP (in Sarnia), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marseille, Bouche du Rhone*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/oflambeau/14306446310/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

The French Alps from Aguile du Midi
DSC_0118.jpg by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chateau d'Esquelbecq* (Nord)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

La Basilique du Sacre Coeur de Montmartre, Paris









La Basilique du Sacre Coeur de Montmartre by Trey Ratcliff via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*

Toulouse - Coucher de Soleil sur le pont par Jourdenuit, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Le Massegros, Lozère*


Le massegros by Lyp ., on Flickr


----------



## MexIniesta92 (Aug 24, 2013)

I love francia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*

Toulouse - "Boule de foudre" par Jourdenuit, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Monet's famous lily pond in *Giverny, Eure*


Les nymphéas de Monet à Giverny by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cathédrale Saint-Étienne de Toulouse, Toulouse, Haute-Garonne










Cathédrale Saint-Étienne de Toulouse by Luciano_SR via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Gauthier (Ile d'Yeu), Vendée*

Fort Gauthier (Ile d'Yeu) par HimalAnda, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sous le Soum d'Aas - Vallée d'Ossau - Pyrénées*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9683387720/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lac d'Oô, Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées*


Luchon - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Lac d'Oô) by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cirque de Gavarnie, Hautes-Pyrénées*



Cirque de Gavarnie - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Louvre, Paris









Le Louvre Variation8 by Adrien Sifre via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strasbourg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/guillaume_royer/14190015593/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> *Strasbourg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since this city is so close to Germany, one would first thought that this is in Germany :cheers: beautiful!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

hugodiekonig said:


> Saint-Germain-L'auxerrois, Paris
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2927/14287128283_9cd985688a_h.jpg
> Le Louvre Variation8 by Adrien Sifre via flickr


Saint-Germain l'Auxerrois is a church, your picture (as the name of it) shows The Louvre...


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Saint-Germain l'Auxerrois is a church, your picture (as the name of it) shows The Louvre...


thanks bro! So let me change the title then. I was only copying addresses indicated by the photographer on the photo while I understand that they may be not very accurate most of the time :hug: Merci beaucoup!


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chamonix Mont Blanc, Rhône-Alpes*


Chamonix Mont Blanc by ceca67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*

Jaude par mostlybytrain, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot*



St Cirq Lapopie by nicou33, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar, Alsace*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/etienner68/13473444773/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

somewhere between Tre le Champ and Forclatz










Meadow of Yellow Flowers and Mountains by Louis Vest via flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bosdarros, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*


Grand paysage d'après-midi, Bosdarros, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cirque de Gavarnie, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Cirque de Gavarnie - France par Rita Willaert, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

^^That photo was posted by me on monday ... :lol:

*Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin*



Au bord de l'eau ... by Papilli, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ never saw you in the same room with Christos so this is suspicious... 

*Lourmarin, Vaucluse*


Lourmarin by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


Lourmarin is part of the network of "Most Beautiful Villages Of France" (French / English).


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Eiffel Tower, Paris*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/10167924_10152356969389375_4609445929500773333_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Aougny, marne Province, Champagne-Ardenne Region









Colza - Panorama by CpaKmoi via flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques*


Descente vers la vallée d'Aspe par la vallée de Barescou depuis Marie-Blanque, le Pic Mail-Arrouy (1251m), Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14358685059/​

11210 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergues, Nord*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Codignat par BerColly, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lac de St Guerin, Savoie*



Lac de St Guerin by myvalleylil1(in vacation from June 21 to July 12), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar, Alsace*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/11959847695/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vallée d'Ossau, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques in autumn*


Automne en vallée d'Ossau, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Reunion Island, a Territory of France










Visit France


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Paris*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/1960134_431554933656950_1349104804_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arêches Beaufort, Savoie*

Arêches par myvalleylil1(in vacation from June 21 to July 12), sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gien, Loiret*



Gien et la Loire -Loiret; photo par cerf-volant , 09.08.13 by 8db8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albi, Tarn. région Midi-Pyrénées *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/albi-tourisme/8741029598/sizes/l/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port of Honfleur, Calvados department*


The old port of Honfleur, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gaillac, Tarn*



2007 - 0908 0044 by thenelaware07, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint Michel, Manche*

Mont Saint Michel par gary.dates, sur Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Paris*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/598854_586876331342193_1935655424_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ you posted the Eiffel tower already only eight posts above..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, all flickr photos must be in BB code format, please read the stickies for instruction.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Piana, Golfe du Porto, Corse du Sud










Visit France


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lacs d'Ayous, Pyrénées Béarnaises*


Lacs d'Ayous by www.pyrenees-bearnaises.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Lourdes - France par Rita Willaert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albi, Tarn*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/albi-tourisme/8739910079/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arreau, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Arreau - France par Rita Willaert, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, Tarn*



Cordes sur Ciel by myvalleylil1(in vacation from June 21 to July 12), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Périgueux cathédrale Saint-Front vue des bords de l'Isle. Dordogne*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/perigueux/5326864406/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Cyprien. Pyrénées-Orientales en région Languedoc-Roussillon*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4672740974/sizes/l/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*City Hall of Amiens, Somme*



Hôtel de Ville d'Amiens / CIty Hall of Amiens (France) by m43photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Arles - France par Donatella Altea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Claude. Jura*










http://www.saint-claude-haut-jura.com/ete/saint-claude-1.html#.U7vZ7JR_srU


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Photo seen at: France Art & Architecture


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lac de Roselette and Mont Blanc, Savoie*



Lac de Roselette et le Mont Blanc by myvalleylil1(in vacation from June 21 to July 12), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Touquet-Paris-plage, Pas-de-Calais*

Le Touquet Paris plage par el.guy08_11, sur Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*St Nicolas Des Eaux, Brittany*


St Nicolas Des Eaux, Brittany by jedlangdon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tain et Tournon, les jumelles. Rhone Alpes*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14374537097/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opera Comedie, night time. Montpellier*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_curb/14272150781/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Yesterday's end of the stage and today's start town: *Mulhouse, Haut-Rhin
*

M U L H O U S E by Flibustier et Cie, on Flickr

A very nice video here: http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2014/us/stage-10/start-town.html (switch to HD).


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tende, Alpes-Maritimes department*


Tende, France by Tim Saxon, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

From Sunday's Tour stage in the Vosges: *Turkheim, Haut-Rhin*


Turckheim/Alsace by Niczorba, on Flickr

Type Turkheim into Flickr for more Alsatian goodness...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Col de la Pierre St Martin, Pyrénées-Atlantiques
*


La pierre st Martin by MAN.LEO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dieppe, Seine Maritime, Haute Normandie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/leakcim_/8653605083/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs*

Besançon/France 22-3-2014 par limaramada, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> Feu d'artifice 14 juillet 2014 ©Sophie Robichon/ Mairie de Paris












Photo von: PARIS


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

huhuhuhu I missed posting yesterday so allow me to post another photo for a moment. Can't wait to post this beautiful lavender farm in Provence










André Distel Photography


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cirque de Gavarnie, Hautes-Pyrénées*


Cirque de Gavarnie - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Gordes, Vaucluse

by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de la Liberté, Toulon, Var*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/boblastic/12787001575/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

From today's stage: *Arbois, Jura*

Arbois by Maxime Naegely, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Figeac, Lot*



Figeac - Lot - France by voyageur12, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The cliffs of Étretat, Seine-Maritime department*


The cliffs of Etretat, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château proche de Genève (Oyonnax), Ain*

Château proche de Genève - Propriétés haut de gamme par Antoine Nicholas, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bibliotheque Nationale, Paris









Bibliotheque Nationale by Doug via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rochefort-en-terre , Bretagne, Morbihan, France*










http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/vannes/Interesting


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*



Le géranium est roi. by cathmoon8331, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Июль в Провансе, Франция. 
(Month of) July at Provence, France










Photo from: Даниил Коржонов. (Daniil Korzhonov)via National Geographic Россия (National Geographic Russia)


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Today _Le Tour_ went through some of my favourite places in France: lavender country and Luberon (Gordes, Roussillon, Lourmarin, Les Baux etc). This is just one of the many highlights of today's route:

*Banon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*


Lavender fields near Banon by carsten de, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cirque de la Madeleine, Ardèche*


Madeleine Circus - 2nd EXPLORE! - by Ros_K Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chambéry* _(Savoie-73, Rhône-Alpes)_.

The Place Saint-Léger.


*Wikipedia*: Torsade de Pointes


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mont Saint Michel, Manche*


Le Mont Saint Michel by Chris Mueller Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lac de Gaube, Hautes-Pyrénées*


Lac de Gaube. by MOUNTAINCULT, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dune du Pilat, located in La Teste-de-Buch in the Arcachon Bay area, France, 60 km from Bordeaux.









D2H_0151 by François Xavier TESTU via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Périgord - Sarlat-la-Canéda by night. Dordogne*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/14675799086/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude*

Carcassonne, France 7 par Rgonaz, sur Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux :*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14718368593/​

11407 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Le Tréport* _(Seine Maritime-76, Haute Normandie)_.

Saint Jacques church and the English Channel, during the low tide.
It´s not the most beautiful place in France, but I love this town.


*Wikipedia*: Roehrensee


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^looks great

From Sunday's Tour de France stage: *Saint-Saturnin-lès-Apt, Vaucluse*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Panorama de Saint-Saturnin-lès-Apt by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr

The pic is taken from the old castle. Also, another thing that you don't see in this pic is, to the right (behind the rock), a freshwater dam.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chamonix, Rhône-Alpes*


Voler à Chamonix by myvalleylil1.(Back home!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye aux Hommes, Hôtel de Ville de Caen. Basse Normandie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11008908825/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Gavarnie Falls, Hautes-Pyrénées









Cirque by Adam Baker via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fayence, Var*



Fayence 4 by Mulotin, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ stunner!

BTW this older post from Charpentier shows today's TdF finish-line town:



charpentier said:


> *Bagnères-de-Luchon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Also from today's stage in the Pyrenees: *Mauléon-Barousse, Hautes-Pyrénées*


Fantasy House by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Fontevraud-l'Abbaye (Maine-et-Loire)*
by BENOIT MEREMBERT


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nice* _(Alpes Maritimes-06, Provence-Alpes-Côte d´Azur)_.

Place Rossetti.


*Wikipedia*: Patrice Semeria


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Moule de Jaüt, Aquitaine*


Moulle de Jaüt (2050 m) - Pyrénées béarnaises - France por Démocrite, atomiste dérouté, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Béziers* _(Hérault-34, Languedoc-Roussillon)_

Allées Paul Riquet. 

They´re not as busy as the Ramblas in Barcelona, but they´re lovely anyway. 
I like Béziers a lot. 


*Wikipedia*: Vpe


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud*









Laurent Madelaine


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Opéra Garnier, Paris*


Exquisite Elegance by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amiens, Somme*



Là haut / Up by m43photos, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Paris









Feu d'artifice 14 juillet 2013 by Loïc Lagarde via flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Village in Alsace*
By Alexander SorokopudPlus


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Lourmarin, Vaucluse*


Voie communale du Galinier, Lourmarin by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

double post


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Besançon* _(Doubs-25, Franche Comté)_.

Quai Vauban and river Doubs.


*Wikipedia*: Wikipedro


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*


One Gigantic Geological Classroom - Sisteron, France. by Páll Guðjónsson, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Montjoi, Tarn-et-Garonne*









Vaxjo


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Salle des Illustres, Capitole de Toulouse (Haute-Garonne)*









Mariano Garcia


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lac du Pontet, Hautes-Alpes*


In flames by Matthieu Parmentier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var*
Toulon, France 003 by Ales Primozic, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Arras:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Gordes









Gordes by Miguel Virkkunen Carvalho via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Honfleur, Calvados*



Honfleur-126.jpg by Yves AUBOYER Ouaf-Ouaf.com, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Was looking for the Brou monastery on flickr and instead found this beautiful village in a completely different part of France: *Brou, Eure-et-Loir
*

Brou by photographe28, on Flickr

Looking for something and finding something different with the same name is quite an often occurrence, always giving pleasant surprises. Especially when you look up "Saint-X" kind of names.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Montbéliard* _(Doubs-25, Franche Comté)_.

Château des Ducs de Wurttemberg.


*Wikipedia*: Liesel


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Pierrefonds (Oise)*


Pierrefonds castle par NykO18, sur Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*









nic( o )


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Fontaine des 3 Grâces, Bordeaux*
by Vincent ROCHEFORT


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tréguier, Côtes-d'Armor









Bretagne 2011 by Rolf Källman via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*



Colmar, France by ChuckDiesal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chantelle, Allier*
Chantelle (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Valley of the* Loue* river, *Doubs*


Loue valley / Vallée de la Loue (Doubs, France) by Sam Maas, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sallanches* _(Haute Savoie-74, Rhône-Alpes)_.

View of the Mont Blanc (4.810 m). The photo doesn´t do justice. It really is huge, on the image it just looks smaller.
Excepting the people who are used to seeing big mountains like the Andes or the Himalayas, the sight of the Mont Blanc is quite an impact.
I was more impressed than I hoped. 


*Wikipedia*: Semnoz


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Annecy, Haute-Savoie*


Stalling above Annecy lake with Mikka Regnier by Tristan Shu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Émilion, Gironde*



Saint-Emilion by Jean Bal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calanque du Port-Miou, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Calanque du Port-Miou by sbrizio, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Chantilly (Oise)*


Domaine de Chantilly par Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Combe du Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*









https://flic.kr/p/9K2cFj

The tour passed by exactly this road in stage 14: http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2014/us/stage-14.html
Sadly, photos from ground level fail to capture the extraordinary shapes of these gorges.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Aubusson* _(Creuse-23, Limousin)_


*Wikipedia*: Bally_Hoo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Massif Central









Verte crête by Alpha du centaure via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Le Mesnil-sur-Oger, Marne*



Oger, surrounded by vineyards by Nigel Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Amiens, Somme*


Rue des Clairons, Amiens by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Peillon* _(Alpes Maritimes-06, Provence-Alpes-Côte d´Azur)_.

One of the most beautiful villages of the mountains around Nice.


*Wikipedia*: BonnetM


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude*
Cité de Carcassonne by jo_ces, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Saorge, Roya Valley (Alpes Maritimes)










Visit France


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Saint-Jean de Luz (Pyrénnées-Atlantiques)*









L'Office du Tourisme, du Commerce et de l'Artisanat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Le Conquet, Finistère*



Le Conquet by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Quimper (Finistère)*
By ConnyMarkert


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Le Parc naturel régional du Massif des Bauges, Rhône-Alpes*


Parc naturel des Bauges, en fin de journée by didier95, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud*









Jacques


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bora Bora (French Polynesia)*


42-25615362 par lydbog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aurignac, Haute-Garonne*
Renault 20 by Pittou2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Emilion, Gironde. Aquitaine*










by me


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Barbaste, Lot-et-Garonne*


Moulin des tours - Barbaste (France) by Nemodus photos, on Flickr

Day vision here.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Villerouge-Termenès, Aude *



Château de Villerouge Termenès (11 - France) by Eric Barbier, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Condrieu* _(Rhône-69, Rhône-Alpes)_, and across the river *Les Roches-de-Condrieu* _(Isère-38, Rhône-Alpes)_.

The river is the Rhône.


*Wikipedia*: Goudan07

Rhône (69):



Isère (38):


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Provence - Alpes-Cote d'Azur 









paysage de la haute vallée de la Clarée by michel coiffard via flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Sunset over lavender fields, Valensole, Provence*


France - Provence - Lavender Fields by Jarrod Castaing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moustiers Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
Moustiers Sainte-Marie by Eugenio Soliani, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hotel de la Ville, Tours









Hotel de la Ville, Tours by Miguel-Angel Lavin via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Emilion, Gironde. Aquitaine*










by me


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monistrol d´Allier* _(Haute Loire-43, Auvergne)_.

Rochegude hermitage.


*Wikipedia*: Jbarta


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lac de Roselend, Savoie*


Lac de Roselend by anatoliv73, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A Parisian suburb: *Clichy, Hauts-de-Seine*


Eglise Mairie de Clichy_0000 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plage du Fogeo en Arzon, Morbihan*
Plage du Fogeo by leblogdedenis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brantome. Dordogne. Aquitaine*










by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

hugodiekonig said:


> Notre dame de Paris


Mysteries of Paris ...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arcanchon. Gironde. Aquitaine*










by me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mittelbergheim, Alsace










Visit France


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Eglise Saint-Martin de Noizé in *Oiron, Deux-Sèvres*









https://flic.kr/p/dmPwXC


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Les Petites-Dalles, Seine-Maritime*









Paul Rosenhart


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Château de Miolans, Savoie*


Savoie Alpes France by  photopade., on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*70th anniversary of Operation Dragoon, naval parade in Toulon (Var)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14922793186/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 19, 2014 Banner - Paris


















PARIS by VP photography via flickr taken July 4, 2014​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Nancy - Places Stanislas and Hotel de Ville:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault*
DEUX NUAGES by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur. calvados. Basse Normandie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/btempel/7156997796/in/set-72157629633146428


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hérisson, Allier*



Hérisson et le château (XIe-XIVe s.) des ducs de Bourbon (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The building with its own skyline: 


Château de Chambord by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Quite a Manhattan-like skyline, actually. 


Chambord, Loire-et-Cher


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mouthe* _(Doubs-25, Franche Comté)_.

Officially the coldest town in France. Its record is -42ºC. :dead:
Even in August it is normal to be below zero at dawn.
Here has its source the river Doubs, which gives its name to the departement and which flows into the Mediterranean (through the Rhône).


*Wikipedia*: Vodimivado


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saint Paul's Church, Strasbourg*


Saint Paul Church, Strasbourg by Mike G. K., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Paysage près de Saint-Maurice-en-Valgodemard, Hautes-Alpes* 









Selden Vestrit


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Le Sentier des Ocres, Roussillon (Vaucluse)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/10722034285/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ile d'Or, Var*
L'Ile d'Or by @LeYouje, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Ile de France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14787593640/in/pool-french


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Château d'Etxauz, Saint-Etienne de Baïgorry, Basse-Navarre, Pays basque, Pyrénées Atlantiques
*










Pont sur la Nive et château d'Etxauz, Saint-Etienne de Baïgorry, Basse-Navarre, Pays basque, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Puy de Sancy, Puy-de-Dôme*









Marc Lagneau


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Les Houches, Haute-Savoie*


Getting Down with Tristan Ambid by Tristan Shu, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat and Villefranche-sur-Mer (Alpes-Maritimes)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-by-mike/14352459842/in/photostream/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*A street in Thann:*










(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le chateau et ses étangs, Agen (Lot et Garonne)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/brigitte-lgvr/11421905613/in/pool-agen


----------



## Forsen (Aug 27, 2014)

I have not seen many pictures of my home county, so I share this one

*Pommiers-en-Forez, Loire (Rhône-Alpes)*

Pommiers-en-Forez, Loire, France by Bleu Nature, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bosdarros, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques
*










Grand paysage d'après-midi, Bosdarros, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*



Annecy by Stefu-san, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wine fields (Cassis), Bouches-du-Rhône*
Who wants wine?7 by axelguedj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

An old fortified hamlet on the top of a rock: Le Rocher d'Ongles in *Ongles, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*


Le Rocher d'Ongles by frans16611, on Flickr

Le Tour 2014 passed right by this place: http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2014/us/stage-15.html


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Salins-les-Bains, Jura*









Cécile et Sébastien


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze*



Collonges- la- rouge, la cité aux vingt-cinq tours by ♥Ancolie♥, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cascades de Sautadet, Gard
*










Cascades de Sautadet by Michael via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vincennes-département de Val-de-Marne en région Île-de-France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/guilminou/7800753316/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Cirq Lapopie, Lot*
Les toits de St Cirq Lapopie by myvalleylil1, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures! :cheers:


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Notre Dame de la Garde, Marseille*
By -c-a-b

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peyresq*
Peyresq est un village des Alpes-de-Haute-Provence et une ancienne commune aujourd'hui rattachée à Thorame-Haute.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5067949124


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cirque de Mafate, Réunion*


Mafate by TECHER R., on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Lyon, Rhône*


Place Saint-Jean, Vieux Lyon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*











Villefranche-sur-Mer by Artur Staszewski via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*La Défense, Hauts-de-Seine*


La Défense - Hauts de Seine by Arno Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plage St. Guirec, Côtes d'Armor*
Bretagne - Ploumanac'h Plage St. Guirec by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le château et l'église de Gien - Loiret*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/7093584137/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Statue équestre de Louis XIV et place Bellecour, Lyon, Rhône*









Stéphane Mahot


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bonnieux, Vaucluse*



Bonnieux by decar66, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Assemblée Nationale during Bastille Day 2014 (Paris)*


Assemblée Nationale par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Châtillon-Coligny, Loiret*


Lignes brisées by Edgard.V, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Reotier, Hautes-Alpes*











reotier hdr more details 1024 by michel coiffard via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Provins, Seine-et-Marne*
Provins, France 20140906 by Formosa Wandering, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The Vosges mountains in Alsace, seen from Kaiserstuhl mountains in Germany.


Vogesen 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maintenon. Eure-et-Loire*










http://jmsattoblogazettedesulis.blogspot.fr/2014_04_01_archive.html


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Place de la Bourse, Bordeaux, Gironde*









Ruggero Poggianella


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saint Barthélemy*


st barts dec 2011 (2 of 20) by martinvarsavsky, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful landscapes of the Pyrenees valleys, this one around* Barbazan, Haute-Garonne
*

Par un matin d'Avril by Cool Zoom, on FlickrT

Le Tour 2014 passed by here in stage 17:



> Population : 450 hab.
> 
> Barbazan is a preserved thermal town. The Baths, built in 1901, are set in a 4.2 ha park planted with magnificent trees, which is an invitation to strolls and walks. They are used to treat stomach, nutritional and intestinal problems thanks to waters rich in calcium and magnesium.


http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2014/us/stage-17/on-the-road.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc*











Alpinistes 1 / Climbers 1 by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pujols ( Lot et Garonne)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/palmeraie/3581899308/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kayserberg, Alsace*











Visit France​


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Saint-Tropez (Var)*


Saint-Tropez sur mer par Eredit.fr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye de Hohenbourg Mont st Odile. Bas-Rhin, Alsace*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15001774680/in/pool-elsass


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Beaudéan, Hautes-Pyrénées*


Pyrénées-Pirineos - Haut-Adour - Beaudéan (65) by caminanteK, on Flickr

Stage 18 of Le Tour 2014 passed by here:



> Km 70.5 : Beaudean
> 
> Population: 390
> 
> A museum has been installed in the house of Dominique Larrey (1766-1842), chief surgeon of Napoleon's Great Army and a pioneer in war surgery.


http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2014/us/stage-18/on-the-road.html#beaudean


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Janus Temple, Autun, Saône-et-Loire*









Marcio Decio


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Étretat, Haute-Normandie*











Visit France​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le mascaret (Mont Saint-Michel), Manche*
Le mascaret by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen. Haute Normandie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/assassins-76/14487772912/in/pool-natureverte/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, Tarn*



Cordes-sur-Ciel by NatashaWM, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Paris, Montmartre, Paris
*










Sacré-Cœur by Jonathan via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hêtraie d'altitude près de Le Valtin, Vosges*









philippe haumesser


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Roof of *Valensole*, lavander capital


Toits de Valensole by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


*Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Eze by night (Alpes-Maritimes)*


Eze par mim-digiarts, sur Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

Incredible France!!


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gorges des Tines, Haute-Savoie*


Gorges des Tines - Sixt-Fer-a-Cheval - Haute-Savoie by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nyons, Drôme*
Nyons by Jonathan LTX, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bouillouses, Pyrénées orientales*










http://clinamen.canalblog.com/archives/2007/12/02/7096393.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Thouars, Deux-Sèvres*


Sainte-Chapelle, sépulture des La Trémoïlle (gothique flamboyant et Renaissance), et aile du château de Marie de La Tour d'Auvergne (XVIIe s.) — Thouars, Deux-Sèvres, septembre 2013 by Stéphane Bily, on Flickr

Previous pics here and here.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Place Stanislas, Nancy (Meurthe-et-Moselle)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/14156934875/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Strasbourg. Alsace*









By me


----------



## Forsen (Aug 27, 2014)

*Château de la Roche, Loire*


Château de La Roche Loire France by 1001 Rabbits, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gare, Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*











Strasbourg, Ponts Couverts by barnyz via flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourges, Cher*
Bourges by Ross Biddle, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ventabren (Bouches-du-Rhône)*


Ventabren - Pays d'Aix (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Quais et tramway en Bordeaux, Gironde*









moulin360


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

delete


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tignes, Rhône-Alpes*


Yesterday in Tignes with PG Conrady by Tristan Shu, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Montagny-Ste.-Félicité, Oise*











Montagny Sainte félicité by Philippe Rouzet via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cannes.Paca*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9611232576


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

deleted


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> *Cannes.Paca*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wowwwwwww!!!! cars cars cars!!!!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*









jmsatto


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paris sunset*


Paris sunset by Eric Schaeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cannes, Alpes-Maritimes*
Cannes Film Festival 2014 16 by Guillaume Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hôtel Les Sources de Caudalie à Martillac, Bordeaux, Gironde*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tourisme-montesquieu/5354681608/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hunawihr, Alsace*












Visit France​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Laives, Saône-et-Loire*



Laives 0057 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Les Houches, Haute-Savoie*


Crossing the bridge with Tristan Ambid and Bruno Penone by Tristan Shu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*
Colmar, la petite Venise, Quai de la Poisssonnerie. by Olivier Simard Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les lacs du Carlit (Pyrénées-Orientales)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pierreg_09/5154231051/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Disneyland Paris*











Disney Dreams! - Fountains, Fireworks, and Lasers! by Tom Bricker via flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Commarin, Côte-d'Or*



Commarin (Côte-d'Or, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lac de Creno, Corse-du-Sud*









_Toug_


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View of Mont Blanc from the Refuge des Cosmiques, Haute-Savoie*


Above the Clouds by Tristan Shu, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The Royal Monastery of Brou from *Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain*:


Eglise de Brou by Yvainb, on Flickr

It has very recently won the accolade of "Favourite monument of the French" for 2014 from the TV show with the same name (broadcasted on the public TV station France 2).


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Col de la Gliere, Haute-Savoie*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Parc National des Calanques*


"Parc National des Calanques..." by Yin*Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mont Aiguille, Rhône-Alpes*


Vercors- La Bâtie et le Mont-Aiguille by Mr Gourmand, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie. région Rhône-Alpes*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtungsten62/8499190805/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lac Blanc (2161 m.), Belledonne, Isère*



Lac Blanc (2161 m.) et Trois Pics de Belledonne (2977 m. au Grand Pic) Isère, France by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pointe St Mathieu, Finistére*
Panorama de La Pointe St Mathieu, Finistére (29) France by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Place du General-de-Gaulle, Lille, Nord*









Gary S. Crutchley


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Carcassonne (Aude)*


_MG_9610.jpg par nbowmanaz, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fontaine-de-Vaucluse, Provence*












FRANCE - Provence, Zisterzienser-Abtei de Sénanque, Ein Fest für Augen und Sinne, 12007/3644 by roba66 via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rochelle. Charentes Maritime. Poitou Charentes*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9565260520


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Cour Julien by night by dnt83, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Les Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône *



Les Baux de Provence-34.jpg by sylvain.collet, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic pics! :cheers:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cosne-Cours-sur-Loire, Nièvre*









JPC24M


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle*



Nancy 376 by alaindevisme, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ile Saint - Louis, Paris*




île saint-louis Paris Seine - Paris France by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr​


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime*
Étretat, France by stshank, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade Jacqueline - Rivière Langevin *

*Ile de la Réunion*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15364802230/in/pool-reunionisland/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reims, Marne*









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Avignon, Vaucluse*




Ville d'Avignon France by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

ONE PHOTO PER DAY, please


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Port-Cros*


Port-Cros by Sébastien Fauchille, on Flickr


Var


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée*



La Roche-sur-Yon by lenmidgham, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Asnières-sur-Seine*, a lovely Parisian suburb in which I've just moved:









https://flic.kr/p/hDzJFb


*Hauts-de-Seine*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bourg Saint-Maurice, Savoie*









Meteorry


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brantôme, Dordogne*
Brantôme by lenmidgham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bassin d'Arcachon, Gironde (Aquitaine)*










*by me*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vichy, Allier*









Denis Trente-Huittessan


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Calanque de Callelongue, Bouches-du-Rhône*



Callelongue by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pont du Gard*

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Honfleur, Calvados*




Ville de Honfleur Normandie France by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Pée sur Nivelle (dép. Pyrénées Atlantiques). Aquitaine*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lomyr...sc-kbKzcZ-k5YZrP-jGSczy-jEwcLX-jB9u75-jzKApt/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^great one


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Avignon, Vaucluse*



Les toits d'Avignon (Vaucluse, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Une matinée à Strasbourg-12.jpg by Yves AUBOYER Ouaf-Ouaf.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mers-les-Bains, Somme*









Histgeo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Quartier La Défense Paris, Paris*



Quartier La Défense Paris - Antonio GAUDENCIO by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritime*
France, Nice, 06.06.2014 by Arina Kukovkina, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dune du Pilat*


Banc d'Arguin et Dune du Pyla by Prisci & Pierre, on Flickr


Gironde


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Conservatoire National des Arts et Metiers Museum, Paris*



The main stair of Conservatoire National des Arts et Metiers Museum. by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Conques, Aveyron*









RosanaCalvo


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Cordes-sur-Ciel (Tarn)*

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entre Seine et Cathédrale (Rouen, Normandie)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15569420446/in/pool-rouen/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Le lac des Mines d'Or, Haute Savoie*


Lac des Mines d'Or (Haute Savoie,France) by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Trocadéro - Palais de Chaillot - Paris (Paris, Île-de-France)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/trango3/15181906205/in/[email protected]


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Aiguilles d'Arves*



"Les reflets du plaisir..." by jeanmical, on Flickr


Savoie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Narbonne, Aude*
Canal de la Robine by El próximo viaje / Victoriamdq, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*









by_irma


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle*











Nancy - France by MorBCN via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow amazing, near black in colour!!!


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Calanque de Sormiou, Marseille*


Calanque de Sormiou ( Marseille,France ) by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strasbourg, Alsace*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/coradialiner/15658368021/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quimper, Finistère*
ROLY1254_Quimper, ville d'art et d'histoire France by Rolye, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*La Roque-Gageac, Dordogne*









La Roque-Gageac by Jim Ripley, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Corse / Korsika: Calvi*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cbrug/9384091350/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lyon*

The river that ran through Lyon at midnight by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr​


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais



the heart of LILLE by mujepa, on Flickr
*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toulouse, Midi-Pyrénées*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/guatevino/15274578229/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze*


Collonges la Rouge by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Mers-les-Bains (Somme)


https://500px.com/photo/83353223/mers-les-bains-france-by-sly-deshaies​*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Boyshow said:


> Pinpeat, one photo per day, please...


I did bro!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hardelot, Nord*
Hardelot. by Pixtures-77 [France-62], on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Monte Carlo, Monaco its not France; its a independent country


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze*
> 
> 
> Collonges la Rouge by dprezat, on Flickr


Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nantes. Pays de la Loire*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bleunvenn/15242033260/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Phalsbourg, Moselle*


Vue aérienne - Phalsbourg (3) by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var*
Rade de Toulon - bateau pilote by marcusrcv83, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vizille

Vizille, France by thalesrock, on Flickr


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Marseille, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur *


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^woof


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port-Grimaud, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*


Port-Grimaud (France) by Cédric Mayence Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar, quartier de la poissonerie*

Colmar, Alsace, France










https://www.flickr.com/photos/coradialiner/15209003140/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Rouen*

Rue Saint-Romain - Rouen (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie*


Chamonix Mont-Blanc, France by loraineltai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Tampon, Saint-Pierre, Réunion*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bleunvenn/14829801258/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A red road in countryside of France
A red road in countryside of France by natureloving, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*
Reveil au Mont Saint-Michel by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Tramway on the bridge at sunset, Lyon*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/12569...cHA-oKzVi2-oWg96k-oVg6QV-oxS2T6-oQjXV9-oxSNNK​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mount Granier from Lake Saint André*



Mont Granier by ghismary, on Flickr


Savoie


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye romane de Murbach / Alsace / 29 juin 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14511747486/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin*



Alsace Fall 2014-19 by Florian Marks, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nohant-Vic, Indre*


Nohant (Indre ) village de George Sand by julianejuliane428, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrage de St Guérin. Savoie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14617135540/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord*
20141115_145810.jpg by photowehrli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Palais de Chaillot as seen from the middle level of the Eiffel Tower, Paris
2014-11-12-15-58-25_MC4225 by CampanellaFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône*


MARTIGUES Pont de Croix Sainte-25.jpg by philippe6350, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Tram Besançon (Doubs)

*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/kaj19/14816667948/in/set-72157646336797070​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La verdoyante vallée du Lot .Penne-d'Agenais, Aquitaine*

2014-08-20-Penne (22pn)










https://www.flickr.com/photos/brigitte-lgvr/15020121522/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Les Landes, Aquitaine, France.

Morning mist. by Rol65, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud*
Bonifacio by oliviamicenmacher, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Carcassonne, Aude*



Autumn In The Vines by David Firth Photo-Graphics, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Metz, Moselle*


Metz, Rue de Ladoucette by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Plage de Palombaggia, Corse-du-Sud*


Plage de palombaggia Corse du Sud - Corse France by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calvi, Corse*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cbrug/14389903206/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hell-Bourg, Réunion*









HELL BOURG SCENE 3 (48) en tant qu'objet dynamique - 1 by AUTEURPHOTOGRAPHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarlat-la-Caneda, Dordogne*
farbojo Sarlat-la-Caneda Dordogne by farbojo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

City Of Gold by Russ Barnes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mornas, Vaucluse
*


Mornas by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Basilique du Sacré-Coeur de Montmartre, Paris*


Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*














Visit France


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade de la vis / Languedoc / Gard / France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/julien_delaval/14881380646/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chamery and Champagne vineyards*


Golden Vines by Éole, on Flickr


Marne


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Salers, Cantal*


Salers by jerbrune, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alexandre III sur fond de Tour Eiffel, Paris. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Omer, Pas-de-Calais*
Place Foch - St Omer by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Florac, Lozère
*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:01_Florac_Vibron.jpg?uselang=fr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Château de Chenonceau, Francueil, Indre-et-Loire*




Château de Chenonceau I | Explore #2 26.10.2014 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime*


La Rochelle - France by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calvi, Corse*










Corse / Korsika 2014: Calvi by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pont du Gard, Gard*


Pont du Gard by patoche21, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah Beach, Normandie, 

Utah Beach by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Sainte-Foy-La-Grande market day at Town Centre (Dordogne)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/otpay...8b-pPG1cK-pPELno-q7bTCd-q4XMrC-q7bTKC-q745TP/*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Route de la Buchille, Haute-Savoie*
Untitled by Brulama, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*


Rouen. Haute-Normandie. France IMG_5633 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Strasbourg - Alsace*










Vert_33207_12_ETM1 / Strasbourg - France by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Betpouey, Hautes-Pyrénées*


JAZ_6290.jpg by jpazam, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A very spectral appearance in Vieux Lyon (*Lyon, Rhône*)


Lyon: place et église Saint-Paul by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Miret (Floirac), Lot*
Pont Miret by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pesmes, Haute-Saône*



Village de Pesmes by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strasbourg - Alsace*










Pan_33161_75_ETM2 / Strasbourg - France by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Balazuc, Ardèche*


Balazuc op berg by Chantal van Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Autun, Saône-et-Loire*


Autun, Cathédrale Saint Lazare Vue de la Croix de la Libération by CL PhotoPassion, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Sunrise on Ciboure and La Rhune (Pyrénées-Atlantiques)*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/xavie...yrr-irjNzq-ijhEiF-iiwFV7-iivEhR-iisY7L-iitdBC​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belfort, Franche-Comté*










BELFORT: Le pont Carnot. by GIPE25, on Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

*Lyon, Rhône alpes*


Jour de brouillard ... by Tennoji Kun, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire*



France - Aveyron - Conques (Sur les chemins de Compostelle - Du Puy-en-Velay à Conques) by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Carentan Marshlands, Manche*


Marais de Carentan, Cotentin by Julien Fromentin - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

DSC_6580 by brebis_blanche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac du Moncenisio (sur fort de Variselle, Lanslebourg-Mont-Cenis), Savoie*
Moncenisio Lake seen from the ancient Fort de Variselle - Lanslebourg-Mont-Cenis, France by OUTDOOR & TRAVEL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*


L'église de Collioure by Diegojack, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Nonza, Corsica*

NONZA petit village Corse by cremona daniel, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, Pyramide by Erfiha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dieppe, Seine-Maritime*
la plage de Dieppe by mau.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Roque-Gageac, Aquitaine*










La Roque-Gageac by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, l'Opéra (Palais Garnier) et alentours 

Juin 2013 - Paris, l'Opéra (Palais Garnier) et alentours (192) by maryvalem, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Île-aux-Marins, Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon*


View from L'île aux Marins of Le Cabestan ferry approaching Saint-Pierre - it crosses twice daily during the summer by Joyce Pinsker, on Flickr


^^ More in the thread Islands in the Caribbean & Atlantic


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

PinPeat said:


> Paris, l'Opéra (Palais Garnier) et alentours
> 
> Juin 2013 - Paris, l'Opéra (Palais Garnier) et alentours (192) by maryvalem, on Flickr


this is really stunning!! One of France' greatest architectural wonders


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Château de Chinon, Chinon, Indre-et-Loire*




_D3S5700 by F.X.TESTU, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Hippolite, Haut-Rhin*
Saint-Hyppolite by PDHE, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Malleval, Doubs*


Hillside by mic00l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle*
Nancy by szabolcs.mosonyi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bergheim, Haut-Rhin*



Bergheim by Zeldenrust, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alleuze [Cantal] . Auvergne*










Alleuze [Cantal] by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saint-Quentin, Aisne*


St Quentin - France by Bernard LATOUCHE, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Strasbourg*

*La Petite France*









By me


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Lake of Monteynard and the Mont Aiguille in the background, Isère*


lac du Monteynard Avignonet et le Mont Aiguille by wilphid, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Montbard, Côte-d'Or*



Sale temps à Montbard.... by overdozoverdoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corte, Haute-Corse*
Corte city by Vincent JARY, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Troyes - Rue Emile Zola, Champagne-Ardenne*











Troyes - Rue Emile Zola by www.benoit-thierard.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Villargondran (Savoie)*










Lac de Villargondran (Savoie) by Eribike, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Pop Bogdan said:


> *Vercors Massif, Rhône-Alpes*
> 
> 
> 
> Mont Barral - Vercors - France by fmcc.fromont, on Flickr



For your information, this picture has been taken here, between Isère and Drôme...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dinard, Ille-et-Vilaine*


Dinard by joelremy222, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Aéroport, Nice

Aéroport, Nice, 2014 by Fabionik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Paul-de-Vence, Alpes-Maritimes*
SAINT PAUL DE VENCE by aperol.spritz, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saint-Flour, Cantal*


Saint-Flour et sa cathédrale vue du ciel by Dogeed, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*la place de l'hôtel de ville de Troyes (Aube)*










la place de l'hôtel de ville de Troyes (Aube) by frédériqueB, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pont d'Arc, Ardèche*


Pont d'arc by mary maa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Labeaume in December

Labeaume in December 1 by Jeaunse23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon et Saint Georges, Rhône*
Lyon fete des lumieres Saint Georges by Eatmylens.com (Edouard Faure Photographie), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Verdun, Meuse*


Verdun depuis la BdF V by liryc30, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Eiffel Tower*









by me


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Colmar ( Haut-Rhin)*









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affichage2.php?img=49011​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le cœur de la ville de Troyes (Aube)*










Le cœur de la ville de Troyes. by daniel du 10, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arête des Gd Montets et les Drus

Arête des Gd Montets et les Drus by Claude Jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard*
Aigues Mortes (10) by Les Cailarens, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Cairn of Barnenez, Finistère*, the oldest building in the world


IMG_2375 by Photosaint, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Meaux, Seine-et-Marne*


Meaux by Didier Toulouze, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont de Normandie..Rogerville, Haute-Normandie*










Pont de Normandie by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^amazing how much it looks from this angle like a gigantic stegosaurus


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castelnau-le-Lez, Hérault*
Lez Décembre [email protected] by Benjamin MOUROT, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Floing, Ardennes*


Place de l'église by ManuB., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dunkerque port de plaisance. Nord-Pas-de-Calais*










Dunkerque port de plaisance by Dubus Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Nexis, one photo per day, please...it's the rule.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Albi, Tarn*


France, Tarn, Albi by jpazam, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Barr, Bas-Rhin*


Alsace (France) - Barr by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Entremont-le-Vieux (Savoie)*


P1010279 par rrrrrrraph, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*



Villandry by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère*
Montagne, ville, Noël by Clément Belleudy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port de Sormiou (Marseille,). Paca*










Port de Sormiou (Marseille,France) by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime, Normandie*









© C. Lachèvre / Made by Lorenzo


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tournus, Saône-et-Loire*


Ruelle de Tournus by Alexis Pelletier, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Châteaulin, Finistère*


Une histoire de pont by SB29400, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Albi*

Albi - France (2012) by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nolay, Côte-d'Or*



D7000P-04-10-2014-183 by Philou B., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Ille de France*










Paris, France [Explore] by Mic V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot*
La vallée du Lot by misloup, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*La rivière Albarine, Ain*


L'Albarine by tontonlabiere, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Strasbourg – Ponts Couverts

Strasbourg – Ponts Couverts by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anger - Loiret Atlantique* 

Taken from the walls of Angers castle










Anger - France - Explore by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
[341/365] Vue de Marseille - Pharo - Crépuscule by obni, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Croix-Moligneaux, Somme*



Croix-Moligneaux (Somme) - Eglise Saint-Médard by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tréguier, Côtes-d'Armor*


Bretagne - Treguier by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Bois de Vincennes . Ille de France*










Paris Bois de Vincennes An afternoon on the lake - EXPLORE by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris!

Day 5 Paris (3) by Jacque & John, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saint-Savin, Hautes-Pyrénées*









Place du Trey and bell tower of Saint-Savin by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^fantastic find!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*
Toulouse, France by Mikabar31, on Flickr










Merry Christmas to all
Joyeux Noël à tous
:cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ax-les-Thermes, Ariège *



Ax-les-Thermes by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Le Pozzi de Bastelica, Corse du Sud*


I pozzi: vue d'ensemble des 3 niveaux...2 by bonacherajf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cathédrale St. Etienne à Cahors, Lot*
Cathédrale St Etienne à Cahors (46) by philippematon, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

*Ile d'Houat - Bretagne*



hseugut said:


>


updated


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ Je lève le pouce pour ce d'Houat.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunrise near Corcelles-les-Monts, Côte-d'Or*


Corcelles-les-Monts's Sunrise [Explored] by Sonick Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villeneuve-Loubet, Alpes-Maritimes*
Wilneuve Loubert_Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur_France_Méditerranée by ferdahejl, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Pontoise, Val-d'Oise*


Storm by [email protected]@t, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Annecy, Haute-Savoie*



Annecy lake by nicolas six D photos, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Niedermorschwihr, Haut-Rhin*


Morvilois by S l a w e k, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Maintenon (Eure-et-Loir)*
By Dominique ROCHAT









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affichage2.php?img=49218​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye Notre-Dame du Vœu à Cherbourg (Manche-Basse Normandie)*










Abbaye Notre-Dame du Vœu à Cherbourg (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*
#1en couleurs... by Olivier Thirion, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The main square in *Vanves*, a Parisian suburb just south of Inner Paris:


IMGA0341 by yXeLLe [email protected]~, on Flickr


*Hauts-de-Seine*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stade Michel d'Ornano à Caen (Calvados-Haute Normandie)*










Stade Michel d'Ornano à Caen (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*



DSC_0259 by Windøwsill, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Château-Gaillard...and a signpost


Château-Gaillard...and a signpost by MickyFlick, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Baugé, Maine-et-Loire*









Baugé, France by Amanda White, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Coutances Cathedral:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Amant-Tallende, Puy-de-Dôme*



Saint-Amant-Tallende by cleostan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Gratot (Manche. Basse Normandie)*










Château de Gratot (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz, Moselle*









By me


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Moret-sur-Loing*, a beautiful medieval town just outside of the Fontainebleau forest:


Moret Sur Loing by Dan Guimberteau, on Flickr

Finding about it now frustrates me a lot because I lived for year just nearby in Fontainebleau in 2009-10 and I didn't know Moret was worth visiting!


*Seine-et-Marne*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*L'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue, Vaucluse*









L’Isle-sur-la-Sorgue by Anja Töfke, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Colmar, Haute-Rhin*


Petite Venise - Colmar - France by Meiry Peruch, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Clusaz, Haute-Savoie *



Premières neiges aux Confins, le 29 décembre 2014 (La CLusaz - France)33.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Murtoli (Corse-du-Sud)*
By Benoit Marembert









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affichage2.php?img=49152​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Église Notre-Dame-du-Cap-Lihou à Granville (Manche-Basse Normandie)*










Église Notre-Dame-du-Cap-Lihou à Granville (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Winter in Montmartre:


Montmartre neigé_0050 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

01-01-IMG_8336 by MDoncker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Notre Dame de Poitiers, Vienne*
L'illumination de Notre Dame de Poitiers #2 by _Céo_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Queille - Auvergne - France*










HDR Queille - Auvergne - France by chassamax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Chapelle-sur-Loire, Indre-et-Loire*
La Chapelle-sur-Loire (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy New Year PARÍS!!!! 









http://i1.r7.com/data/files/2C92/94A3/254D/42DF/0125/4F8C/DF61/373D/champs-g-20091202.jpg


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Le Tréport, Seine-Maritime*


Le Tréport (Haute-Normandie) by HervelineG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire*
Angers. Loire, France by normanwest4tography, on Flickr










*Happy New Year to all
Bonne année à tous*
:cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hautecombe Abbey, Savoie*



Conjux Hautecombe by jmarcdive, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laon, Aisne*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ornans, Doubs*









Par dessus les toits d'Ornans by Claude Delorme, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilique Notre-Dame-du-Rosaire de Lourdes. Hautes-Pyrénées.*










Basilique Notre-Dame-du-Rosaire de Lourdes by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*
Nice. France by Elena Sunbeam, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes. Hautes-Pyrénées.*










France-002074 - Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Monflanquin, Lot-et-Garonne*



Monflanquin 68 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Metz, Moselle*


Metz Place de Chambre by FranckNikon, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Madame du Barry's Music Pavilion * built in 1771 by Claude Nicolas Ledoux


P1010359_2 by patrick.sanglade, on Flickr


Yvelines


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône*
_P1M0042 by pararan, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^Nice. In that pic you can see there house where I stayed in Lyon when I visited, up on the hill.  The view in the other way 'round, from my window, was like this:


DSC_0306 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or *



Semur-en-Auxois, Bourgogne ~ Burgundy by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice Christmas. PACA*










Nice Christmas by floriansc1, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Gigondas, Vaucluse*


Gigondas by @lain G,, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Lyon - France









http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/slides/images/attachement/jpg/site1/20131206/0023ae9885da140c19e421.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Bordeaux - France 









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8003/7329383340_e8d408dce5_z.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont-sur-Yonne, Yonne*
Pont sur Yonne 89 (sur le vieux pont) by GK Sens-Yonne, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Massif du Taillefer, Isère*



La vue du chemin du lac du Pousollet, Taillefer (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac d'Allos*

Le lac d'Allos est un lac perché à 2 220 m d'altitude dans le parc national du Mercantour, dans les Alpes-de-Haute-Provence. Dominé par le mont Pelat, il est le plus grand lac naturel d'altitude en Europe. Wikipédia 










Lac d'allos by floriansc1, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Châtillon-sur-Seine, Côte-d'Or*


La Seine à Châtillon sur Seine. by overdozoverdoz, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Baroque *Basilica Saint-Michel-Archange* in Menton, built in 1653 



IMG_3623-2 by Raphaël SAVARIT, on Flickr


Alpes-Maritimes


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon. Rhone*










Reflets croix rousse rhone by Skeudenn Spered, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Granville, Manche*


01112014-_DSC7774 by Damien /\ Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Sables d'Olonne, Vendée*
Samedi 13 décembre 2014, France, Les Sables d'Olonne by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Gorges de l'Ardèche, Ardèche*


es Gorges de l'Ardèche by mary maa, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Le Mer du Glace, Montenvers*

Le Mer du Glace, Montenvers, France by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Go straight by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-Ventoux, Vaucluse*
Une autre vue du Mont-Ventoux et de ses forêts by johnslides//199, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grenoble. Isère*










Quais de Grenoble by j_quetin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vitry-le-François, Marne*


197 Collégiale Notre-Dame de Vitry-le-François by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rodez Cathedral, Aveyron*


France, Aveyron, Rodez, la cathédrale et la Place d'Armes by jpazam, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cathedral Notre-Dame de Fourvière, Lyon (Rhône)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hdr_omalorig_hdr/5363325678/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Libourne by night. Gironde (Aquitaine)*










Libourne by night by dbeyly, on Flickr


----------



## Arnaudd6 (Aug 31, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> *Angers, Maine-et-Loire*
> Angers. Loire, France by normanwest4tography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture...of Saumur, not Angers...


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Church of St Severin, Paris:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gien, Loiret*
571645383729968 by buenarivie6475, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ajaccio from Porticcio, Corse-du-Sud*


Marina Viva by FIRO-tour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime*
First steps in sunny La Rochelle : le port de nuit et les deux tours. by FranekN, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue de Vesle © Reims. Marne*










Rue de Vesle © Carmen Moya 2012 by Reims Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Turenne, Corrèze*


Les toits de Turenne – Turenne roofs by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Today, Place de la République, Paris (Ile-de-France)*

​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Street art in* Colombes, Hauts de Seine* (a Parisian suburb)


by Shaka, Kouka & Djalouz (Défense d'afficher at Avant Seine, Colombes 2013) by Man - Art is Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais *


ABM (Another Blue Monday) / La vieille bourse (The Old Stock exchange) , Lille, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue de Vesle © Reims. Marne*










Rue de Vesle © Carmen Moya 2012 by Reims Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paimpol, Côtes-d'Armor*



paimpol by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

dentifiable grâce à son écusson "License IV", le café du village "les Coteaux", sur les bords de la Manse, en Touraine.

Le Café Troglodyte by Hervé D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Mucem & Villa Mediterranée by ROQU3A, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Baie d'Écalgrain, Manche*


Baie d'Ecalgrain by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A typical mediterranean landscape in the *Luberon*:


Dans le Luberon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


Luberon is a very beautiful area of Provence, one of its most characteristic. It's centred upon a mountaneous chain and iconic towns such as Gordes, Lourmarin and Roussillon. They also do an excellent and fairly rare wine there. The area is split between two departments so here is how the natural parc of the Luberon lies on the map:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place Myron T Herrick © Reims. Marne*
à droit, Palais de Justice










Place Myron T Herrick © Carmen Moya 2012 by Reims Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*
Mont Saint-Michel by lelargeamelie, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mont Aiguille, Massif du Vercors, Isère*









Mont Aiguille by Nicolas BOHERE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reims, Champagne-Ardenne*










Space urbain © Carmen Moya 2012 by Reims Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andre...A-qw5pZU-qNCXsi-qNCU2F-----------------qwd8xr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault*
France by Damien Fauchot, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne*


09 2432 - Haute-Vienne, Limoges, rue de la Boucherie by jeanpierreossorio, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Trou de Fer, Réunion*









http://www.aerotours.ch/Reunion - Generalites.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vieux Nice, Alpes-Maritime*
The old city by Paul Rysz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rhone-Alpes

Long and Winding Road by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Massat, Ariège*









Massat, France by Ferry Vermeer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris-Front-de-Seine. Ille de France*










Paris-Front-de-Seine. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Basilica of Our Lady of Avioth, Meuse*

You won't find this beautiful church in Paris but in the tiny village of Avioth 


Basilique Notre-Dame d'Avioth (Meuse) by Hocusfocus55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Sables d'Olonne, Vendée*
Mercredi 21 janvier 2015, France, Les Sables, marée haute et gros coef by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chamechaude* is the highest summit in the Chartreuse Massif in the *Isère *department



Chamechaude, Chartreuse (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rodern, Haut-Rhin*


Rodern by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, Île de la Cité, Paris, Île-de-France
*
Notre Dame de Paris by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Levallois-Perret dans les Hauts-de-Seine . Ille de France*










Levallois-Perret dans les Hauts-de-Seine 92. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Guiana Space Centre*


ariane tir 196 by sacilottojoseph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Una Botte in città by ferraiuolo.sergio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris & La Défense,

La Défense depuis La Grande Arche by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Collégiale Notre-Dame, Mantes-la-Jolie, Yvelines*


Mantes la Jolie - Yvelines by Arno Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Time to relax and enjoy a sunset at *Belz, Morbihan*

Saint Cado by Chris Dève, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place des Etats (Pau). Pyrénées-Atlantiques située dans la région Aquitaine.*










Place des Etats (Pau) by rgab64, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Avignon, Vaucluse*



Франция. Авиньон. Мост Сен-Бенезе, XV в. by varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Gérardmer, Vosges*


Gerardmer by gasdub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sète, Hérault*
P1180460 by GuillemHD, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*La Roquette-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritimes*


56...La Roquette-sur-Var by al.cal, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fort Louvois, Bourcefranc-le-Chapus, Charente-Maritime
*


Fort Louvois (XVIIe s.) Bourcefranc-le-Chapus (Charente-Maritime, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*
Mont St. Michel by Aaron Miller - Postcard Intellect, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pont de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*


Pont des Langeais, Loire by benn_riis, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Torcy Station in Torcy, east of Paris*









by me


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Archipel des Sanguinaires, Corse *


paysage d'hiver by steff808, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mont Blanc, Saint-Gervais-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie, Rhône-Alpes
*
Over the clouds by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Théatre d'Évian. Haute-Savoie, en région Rhône-Alpes.*










Théatre d'Évian by wilphid, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Romanche Valley, Isère*


Bienvenue en enfer, suivez la lumière ! by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze*



Halle de Collonges la Rouge - Corrèze by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Etretat, landscape in France

Etretat, landscape in France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Châteauneuf, Côte-d'Or*


Châteauneuf, Bourgogne (Burgundy), France by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cathédrale Saint Pierre à Nantes, Loire-Atlantique *
Nantes, cathedrale Saint Pierre by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les lumières du Palais, Évian. Haute-Savoie, en région Rhône-Alpes.*










Les lumières du Palais by wilphid, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Avallon, Yonne *



Avallon en montgolfière by loutraje, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Quartier du Gros-Caillou, 7e arrondissement, Paris, Île-de-France*

Sunrise reflections by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The cloister of Mont Saint Michel Abbey

The cloister of Mont Saint Michel Abbey, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard*
Aigues-mortes Camargue Gard Languedoc-roussillon France by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Verne Charterhouse, Var*


IMG_1330 by dagon_hpl, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

charpentier said:


> *Romanche Valley, Isère*
> 
> 
> Bienvenue en enfer, suivez la lumière ! by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr


Great find :cheers:


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Sainte-Eulalie-d'Olt* under snow. This little commune is officially listed as one the most beautiful French villages.

Sainte-Eulalie-d'Òlt, Aveyron by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris*


Moulin Rouge by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*









CLERMONT-FERRAND, TERRE D'AUVERGNE by Gilles Poyet, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Basilique du Bois Chenu, Domrémy-la-Pucelle (Joan of Arc's birthplace), Vosges*


SORTIE A DOMREMY LA PUCELLE - STE JEANNE D'ARC by Selestadium novum, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Asnière-sur-Vègre, Sarthe*


Asnière-sur-Vègre, Sarthe by PegazureuiL, on Flickr

(Has the same name as my town, Asnières-sur-Seine)


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Avranches, Manche, Lower Normandy
*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort St Jean*

Marseille, Bouches du Rhône. PACA










Fort St Jean by wilphid, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Montreuil-sur-Mer, Pas-de-Calais*



Montreuil-Sur-Mer (2) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pont Rouelle & Tour Eiffel, Paris by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse*
DSC07918 by anne.marie7627, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Calanque d'En-Vau, Bouches-du-Rhône*


En-Vau d'en haut by Christophe Sertelet, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordon*

Cordon est une commune française, située dans le département de la Haute-Savoie en région Rhône-Alpes.










Cordon by wilphid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grenoble, Isère*

France by antonkondakov, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cascades du Sautadet, Languedoc-Roussillon*


Sautadet ~ Explored ~ by 7ns, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Another Asnières namesake:* Asnières-sur-Oise, Val d'Oise*


Hameau de Baillon, Asnières-sur-Oise (95) by tourisme-asnieres-sur-oise.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poligny, Jura*



eglise by jmarnaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère*
grenoble_france-normal by thetechreader, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

'A Wrought Iron Tower 300 metres high' La Tour Eiffel, Paris, France, Europe by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Furfande, Hautes-Alpes*









http://odilenarbonne.blogspot.fr/2012_08_01_archive.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vallée de l'Arve*

La vallée de l'Arve est une vallée alpine située en France dans le département de la Haute-Savoie










Vallée de l'Arve by wilphid, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antibes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*


And the light came... by skweeky ツ, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Étoges, Marne*

F_Chateau_d'Etoges_Epernay_01 by weyerdk, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saint-Martin-de-Vers, Lot*


St. Martin de Vers, Lot, France, Sept. 2008 by PhillipC, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*The Pharo Palace, Marseille (Bouches-du-Rhône)*


Le palais du Pharo by christian.man12, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

SORRY, I forgot the rules one pic at day, edit.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

KiffKiff said:


> *The Pharo Palace, Marseille (Bouches-du-Rhône)*
> 
> 
> Le palais du Pharo by christian.man12, on Flickr




^and in the background, on the other side of the gulf, you can see the Blue Coast, which I posted several times (see here, here or here).

Here's another such place there: Calanque de la Vesse,* Le Rove (Bouches-du-Rhône)
*

Calanque de la Vesse, Le Rove (Côte Bleue) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Notice the walking path on the cliff, you can see a couple near the trunk of the main tree. This is how the place looks on satellite, and it's worth also going down on street view, it's spectacular. There are also some incredible pics from up the hilltop available on Google, too.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*White cliffs of Etretat, Seine-Maritime*



White cliffs of Etretat by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Le Génie & l'Opéra de la Bastille

Le Génie & l'Opéra de la Bastille by Skatry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Palais-sur-Mer, Charente-Maritime*
WP_20140803_17_55_58_Pro by KRKSEG1OPS, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Clamecy, Nièvre*


2011 Frankrijk 0709 Clamecy by porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le lac du Bourget * 

*ON aperçoit l'aéroport de Chambéry, Savoie en région Rhône-Alpes.*










Le lac du Bourget by wilphid, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Amphithéâtre Gallo-Romain de Saintes (Charente-Maritime)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lo46/7187569794/in/[email protected]/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pradelle, Drôme*


Drôme by safpero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord*
Place Charles De Gaule - Lille_France by WieGehtsdir, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toulouse sous la neige

Toulouse sous la neige (2015) by Ville de Toulouse, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Chapelle royale de Dreux, Dreux, Eure-et-Loir*


Chapelle Royale de Dreux by CBD28, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seyssel , Haute-Savoie*










Seyssel coté Haute-Savoie by wilphid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Sisteron 08-01-2010 17-21-33 3000x1735 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Coulon, Deux-Sèvres*



Coulon by dynamosquito, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Another Asnières namesake:* Asnières-sur-Oise, Val d'Oise*
> 
> 
> Hameau de Baillon, Asnières-sur-Oise (95) by tourisme-asnieres-sur-oise.fr, on Flickr


Also here, the *Royaumont Abbey*:


Abbaye de Royaumont by Dan Guimberteau, on Flickr

The largest cistercian monastery ever built in the Île-de-France. So close to Paris, too - impressive discovery (by accident)!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Montvalezan, Savoie*


DSCF1739 by Popov1981, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Rocamadour (Lot)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lo46/15377247731/in/[email protected]/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

HDR - Sainte Croix en Jarez - Village de caractère de la Loire

HDR - Sainte Croix en Jarez - Village de caractère de la Loire by Saint-Etienne en Partage, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*


Morning Reflections in "Little Venice" by thereflectivelens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Courances - Essonne. Courances, Île-de-France, France*










Château de Courances - Essonne by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Les Marches, Savoie*

Des arbres, des vignes et la montagne ~ Trees, vineyards and mountain by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Tropez, Var*
"Le port de Saint-Tropez" by Corinne DEFER - DoubleCo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Île-de-France*

Louvre by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Paris Gare du Nord*


~ Paris ~ Gare du Nord le matin ~ by Janey Kay, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sant'Antonino, Haute-Corse*



Sant Antonino Corse by Pierre Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Toucy, Yonne*


Toucy (Yonne) by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Reims Cathedral (Marne)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ojaeger/16402982665/in/[email protected]/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Again in *Royaumont Abbey* in *Asnières-sur-Oise, Val-d'Oise*


Royaumont Central by campra, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Phare de Saint-Mathieu, Plougonvelin, Arrondissement de Brest, Finistère, Bretagne*










Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plage de l'Ostriconi, Haute-Corse*
Plage de l'Ostriconi-001 by bonacherajf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evry, Place des Droits de l'Homme (Essonne)*










Evry_Place des Droits de l'Homme by furoshiki91, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lods, Doubs*



Lods by @lain G,, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Étang des Forges, Ychoux, Landes*


Ychoux lake (2) by Canon 600d beginner, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château-Chalon, Jura*


Un p'tit trésor... by ombreelumiere, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur (département du Calvados) . Basse Normandie*










Le pont rouge by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Climbing down to *Vieux Lyon*


Vieux Lyon, Montée du Gourguillon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


*Lyon, Rhône*


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port Grimaud, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*


Port Grimaud (FR) by Cédric Mayence Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône*
Europe 2015: France by mic|x, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Couvertoirade, Aveyron*



La Couvertoirade by Chris M399, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.leprogres.fr/france-monde/2015/02/22/et-le-mont-saint-michel-redevint-un-ile


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pesmes, Haute-Saône*


Time On Pause by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dole, Jura


Dole by @lain G,, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Fresney-le-Puceux (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










Château de Fresney-le-Puceux (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Saturnin-lès-Apt, Vaucluse*



saint-saturnin sous un ciel orageux by mary maa, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*


Saint-Malo Plage du Sillon by Corinne Queme, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Chevreuse, Yvelines*









https://flic.kr/p/6izVjv

You can get here from Paris with the RER B! The town and the surrounding valley / natural park are so nice that I'll post some more pics in the coming days.


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arbois, Jura


Arbois (France) by Gérard Marconnet, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Sassy à Saint-Christophe-le-Jajolet (Orne-Normandy)*










Château de Sassy à Saint-Christophe-le-Jajolet (Orne-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

More *Chevreuse (Yvelines)*


Les petits Ponts de Chevreuse by leblogdedenis, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cap Fréhel, Côtes-d'Armor*


Kopie(2) - DSC_0148 by phf.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire *










Patrick Meyer - Flickr


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

I like the extent of villages and countryside of France.
beautiful cottages all around neither too fancy nor too casual.
I would like to see more photos of mountains range and not only villages,but a remote feeling of nature.
and Allah knows best the one and only.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chamonix, Rhône-Alpes*


Coucher du soleil - Atardecer -Vallée de Chamonix by j.martinez76, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Baume les Messieurs, Jura


Cirque de Baume - Jura - France - From my Album: VU DES CIMES - Link below to the album > by Frank Smout, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine, Bretagne*

Grande marée à Saint-Malo by Corinne Queme, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Place Foch à Caen (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










La Place Foch à Caen (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Vannes, Morbihan*

Casas Bretonas by Demodragon, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*La Défense, Hauts-de-Seine*









La Defense by Oliver Jaeger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Marœuil, Pas-de-Calais*



Colorful Fronts Maroeuil by Napafloma-Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*
Coëf 119 . . . by Daniel.35690, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, région Auvergne (Haute-Loire)*


https://500px.com/photo/98796889/le-puy-en-velay-france-by-roger-dan​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lons le Saunier, Jura


Mediatheque de Lons le Saunier 1 by Olivier Cretin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Église du Vieux Saint-Sauveur de Caen (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










Église du Vieux Saint-Sauveur de Caen (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Quimper, Finistère*

Quimper by Martí Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## abiabiah (Aug 30, 2012)

brisavoine said:


> The 16th century Château of Chenonceau in the Loire Valley is the quintessential French Renaissance château.
> 
> Chenonceau is one the châteaux that inspired Charles Perrault, the author of Sleeping Beauty (_La Belle au bois dormant_), Cinderella (_Cendrillon_), Little Red Riding Hood (_Le Petit Chaperon rouge_), and several other fairy tales made world-famous by Walt Disney.
> 
> =


You have done an impressive effort to make a quality snap and its really really impressive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cambrai, Nord*
Perspective through Notre Dame's Gate by yonkis_at_34, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Abeilhan, Hérault*


Abeilhan by brigeham34, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lyon, Rhône *



IMG_0034_lr by Diferdin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Belfort, Territoire de Belfort


Belfort Lion by timo_w2s, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chapelle Saint-Germain à Querqueville (Manche-Basse Normandie)*










Chapelle Saint-Germain à Querqueville (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Pont-en-Royans, Isère*

Pont-en-Royans by Niall Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Husseren-Wesserling, Haut-Rhin*


Husseren-Wesserling (Alsace) / 12 juin 2011 by leonmul68, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritime*
Antibes_Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur_France_Méditerranée by ferdahejl, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cap Gris Nez, Côte d'Opale, Pas-de-Calais*



La falaise by Phil du Valois, on Flickr


----------



## Kdjenra (Mar 5, 2015)

So nice to see those wonderful pictures ! i Hope i could share mine soon, from a place that i haven't seen a lot here, The haute-saone !


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Aquitaine*

Le Phare à l'heure bleue by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Haut Koeningsbourg, Bas Rhin


Château du Haut-Koeningsbourg - vu du donjon by phlaurin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Creully (Calvados-Basse Normanie)*










Château de Creully (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert, Hérault*



Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert by reneve31, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Béthune, Pas de Calais*

Grand-Place de Béthune by christian.sandras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vesoul, Haute-Saone*
IMG_3254 by tboehm, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Clermont-Ferrant, Puy-de-Dôme*


Clermont-Ferrand by Antoine Cdt, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

HST station, Lyon Saint Exupéry, Rhone


Passagère en étrange compagnie by L'Empreinte Photographie - URBEX, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Église Saint-Samson d'Ouistreham (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










Église Saint-Samson d'Ouistreham (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Foix, Ariège*

Château de Foix by Meleah Reardon, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Phare de Ploumanac'h (Mean Ruz), Côtes-d'Armor*


Phare de Men Ruz by dan_ober, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Treignac, Corrèze*



Treignac by DavidQuick, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Dourdan*, a beautiful medieval town in Île-de-France


Dourdan sous la neige by Dourdan Tourisme, on Flickr

A splendid street-level pic posted by Bogdy here. The town is reachable from Paris with RER C.

*Essonne*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chapelle Notre-Dame du Haut, Ronchamps, Haute-Saône


Chapelle Notre-Dame du Haut by guen-k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*
The view from la Gare Saint-Jean; Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France by aidaneus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stade Michel d'Ornano à Caen (Calvados-Normandie)*










Stade Michel d'Ornano à Caen (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin*


Decoration by de_nativo, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Beaune, Côte d'Or*

2009 France Beaune Hospice de Beaune 0001 by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Beuvron-en-Auge, Calvados*



The Manor House, Beuvron-en-Auge, Normandy, France by MickyFlick, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *Dourdan*, a beautiful medieval town in Île-de-France
> 
> 
> Dourdan sous la neige by Dourdan Tourisme, on Flickr
> ...




The medieval festival in *Dourdan*, *Essonne*


Défilé by Dourdan Tourisme, on Flickr

The whole set is worth a watch: https://www.flickr.com/photos/dourdan-tourisme/sets/72157645173802881/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bois d'Amont, Jura


bois-d'amont . 39 jura by jeanmannecy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Col du Mont Cenis, Savoie*


Col du Mont Cenis by kaneda99, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saline royale, Arc-et-Senans, Doubs










http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affichage2.php?&autocompletion=1&search=arc-et-senans&f=0&img=9358&prev_suiv_link=1


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Île Vierge, Lilia, Plouguerneau, Brest, Finistère, Bretagne*

Nuit Bleue sur l'ile Vierge by Teaspoon29, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quartier Saint Jean de Caen (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










Quartier Saint Jean de Caen (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ainhoa, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*



Ainhoa, Pays Basque by Vins 64, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lac Pavin, Puy-de-Dôme*


Pavin 1 by Angelique Michaud, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

Yvoire by Vins 64, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Along the Seine in *Levallois-Perret, Hauts-de-Seine*


Morning Fog 4 by Cédric Thual, on Flickr


The island whose tip can be seen in the pic is the famous Île de la Grande Jatte.


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sagy, Bresse, Saône-et-Loire


Bienvenue en Bresse (Sagy) by samy.berkani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La porte d'Aval (Mirepoix), Ariège*
La Porte d'Aval by brigeham34, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglise Saint Pierre de Caen (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










Eglise Saint Pierre de Caen (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Paris, Louvre*









By me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Minerve, Hérault *



Minerve by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lille, Nord*


rue de la monnaie / Lille France Nord by leonlagben, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Moret-sur-Loing, Seine-et-Marne*

Moret Sur Loing by Dan Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes :*


DSC_0733 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Alps from Alsace*


Jeudi 17-05-2012 19H04 by Olivier Simard Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Louhans, Saône-et-Loire


Louhans by clodio61, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

Lyon, former Hôtel-Dieu hospital :


DSC_0596 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Dungeon & Breton III by STINFLIN Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglise Saint Pierre de Caen (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










Eglise Saint Pierre de Caen (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Clères, Seine-Maritime*

Le château du parc de clères by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> The medieval festival in *Dourdan*, *Essonne*
> 
> 
> Défilé by Dourdan Tourisme, on Flickr
> ...


One more:


fête médiévale 2012 by Dourdan Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Obernai*

Alsace, Obernai by m. muraskin-france by m. muraskin, on Flickr

Haute Rhin


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort*


Savoureuse river at Belfort by ComputerHotline, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château-Chalon, Jura*



Château Chalon by a.laruelle, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sarrant, Gers*


France, Gers, Sarrant by jpazam, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Strasbourg, Alsace :*


DSC_0500 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ribeauvillé, Alsace*


Vue sur Ribeauvillé by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Moulin de la Galette, Montmartre, Paris


Le Moulin de la Galette by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les rives du Doubs à Besançon (Doubs-Franche-Comté)*









Les rives du Doubs à Besançon (Doubs-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aiguèze, Gard*



Aiguèze by Goliat*, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A typical coastal village on the Blue Coast: *Niolon, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Niolon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Saumur*

Saumur al amanecer - Saumur at dawn by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr

Maine et Loire


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ambialet, Tarn*


Ambialet by duqueıros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*
aspire by aka Mogwaifeartexas, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

^^

It's such a pitty how this city got destroyed during the war!


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Castres, Tarn*

Castres (+1K views!!!) by El Peregrino, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Villefranche-sur-Mer and Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat, Alpes-Maritimes*



Rade de Villefranche by ‹Mike H›, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Château de Chambord, Centre-Val de Loire*


Château de Chambord by miemo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cassis, Aubagne-Est, Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*

Route des crêtes LA CIOTAT CASSIS by davcsl, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fumay, Ardennes*









__DSC1138-2 by Tieme Pool, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche*


Sur la baie du Mont Saint-Michel by Luc Neuville, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne*



IMG_4938 by pierreyj, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine*


Vitre by David Tamargo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chalet Pelerin, Le Miroir*


Chalet Pelerin by elevenexperience, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Notre Dame de Senanque, Gordes, Vaucluse


Francia, Gordes, Abbaye Notre Dame de Senanque by forastico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moulin de St. L'Heruine, Charente-Maritime*
Moulin de St L'Heurine by L'Aposetoph, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Mont Saint Michel (Manche-Basse Normandie)*










Le Mont Saint Michel (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bonifacio, Sartène, Corse-du-Sud, Corse*

Bonifacio ( Corse ) by digo38, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Larchant, Seine-et-Marne*: a small town in the edges of the Fontainebleau Forest and with a massive derelict Gothic church


Larchant by RENARD Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne*



Beynac-et-Cazenac by Emmanuel Lemée | Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Piscia di Ghjaddicu, Corse du Sud*


Piscia di Gallo by Frog 974, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Gordes, Vaucluse


Gordes by P Rubens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Thierry, Aisne*
Château-Thierry by _P-M_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglise Saint Germain d'Argentan (Orne-Basse Normandie)*










Eglise Saint Germain d'Argentan (Orne-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Kdjenra (Mar 5, 2015)

Bren said:


> Notre Dame de Senanque, Gordes, Vaucluse
> 
> 
> Francia, Gordes, Abbaye Notre Dame de Senanque by forastico, on Flickr


Hey ! i actually worked here once !! this is such a beautiful and quiet place ! and the prayer were really nice ! ( the road to get there is pretty thin though .. )


----------



## Kdjenra (Mar 5, 2015)

christos-greece said:


> *Luxeuil, Haute-Saone*
> Luxeuil by VM Photoss / www.fb.com/vmphotoss, on Flickr


Holy s**T ! This is where i'm born !! So many posts about my beloved Franche-Comté lately, it feels so good ! :nuts:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vogüé, Ardèche*



Vogüé by CpaKmoi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Le Tréport, Eu, Dieppe, Seine-Maritime, Haute-Normandie*


Panoramic View from Tréport-Terrasse [FR] by ta92310, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Auch, Gers*

Auch - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire*


France - Auvergne - Le Puy-en-Velay by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Yesterday the Atlantic coast of France experience the so-called _marée du siecle_, the "tide of the century", which happens only once every 18 years (so not actually once a century). Along many interesting things it meant that the *Mont Saint-Michel *become an proper island again for a short time:










BTW I recommend opening the full size pic here. The source is here, where you can enjoy a gallery with a load of other pics from the tide.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rodern, Alsace*


Rodern by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lac des Rousses, Jura


IMG_4221 Lac des Rousses Jura by roland_dumontgirard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'abbaye de la Sainte-Trinité à Lessay (Manche-Basse Normandie)*










L'abbaye de la Sainte-Trinité à Lessay (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

To continue...



alexandru.mircea said:


> *Larchant, Seine-et-Marne*: a small town in the edges of the Fontainebleau Forest and with a massive derelict Gothic church
> 
> 
> Larchant by RENARD Nicolas, on Flickr



Larchant by Hannes Rieser, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze*

Collonges la Rouge by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sainte-Eulalie-de-Cernon, Aveyron*



Sainte Eulalie de Cernon by Christian Izzo, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Brès, Ardèche*


Bres Ardéche by cevenole30, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ancient Theater of Orange*


Théatre antique d'Orange by ducoeuratout (Denise), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eglise de Cheignieu-la-Balme, Ain*
Eglise de Cheignieu-la-Balme, en hiver. by christophe.flandrin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vallon des Auffes, Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Vallon des Auffes by mogul, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Îlot des Capucins, Roscanvel, Finistère, Bretagne*

Îlot des Capucins by Rouz 29, on Flickr


----------



## Forsen (Aug 27, 2014)

*Tour de l'horloge, Auxerre, Yonne*


Auxerre_Tour de l'horloge by yvesdequenne, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lac d'Allos, Provence-Alps-Cote d'Azur*


Allos Lake #2 (France) by Eric Rousset, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Le château du Mont de Cerisy (Orne-Basse Normandie)*_










Le château du Mont de Cerisy (Orne-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

More



alexandru.mircea said:


> *Larchant, Seine-et-Marne*: a small town in the edges of the Fontainebleau Forest and with a massive derelict Gothic church


The Fontainebleau Forest outside of Larchant:









https://flic.kr/p/aeegJP


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault*
Hôtel de Région [email protected] by Benjamin MOUROT, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Plage du Liamone, Corse-du-Sud*


Plage du Liamone après l'orage (Corse) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le pont Eric Tabarly à Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*
Le pont Eric Tabarly le soir à Nantes by christophe.laigle, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Clermont-Ferrand Cathedral, Puy-de-Dôme
*


Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-l'Assomption (Clermont-Ferrand) by m43photos, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Menton, Alpes-maritimes


Menton by erwinberrier, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lac du Pontet, Hautes-Alpes*


In flames by Matthieu Parmentier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Falaises d'Etretat (Seine Maritime-Haute Normandie)*










Falaises d'Etretat (Seine Maritime-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

One more *Nérac*:


Nérac - Riverside 4 by kinsarvik, on Flickr


*Lot-et-Garonne*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montriond Lake - Haute Savoie *



erikharstrom-Winter©2015-0155 by Erik Harström, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mareuil-sur-Lay-Dissais, Vendée*


Mareuil sur Lay by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Limeuil, Dordogne*



Limeuil across the Dordogne River by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica*


Untitled by GBLPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Castelnau-de-Montmiral, Tarn*

Castelnau-de-Montmiral by hershome, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Louvre, Paris


Carroussel du Louvre by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Défense, Hauts-de-Seine*



City Rush Hour by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ile de Bréhat, Côtes d'Armor*
Ile de Bréhat, Côtes d'Armor, France by pierre m, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Havre (Seine Maritime-Haute Normandie)*










Le Havre (Seine Maritime-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Périgueux, Dordogne, Aquitaine*

45_Périgueux by ILDOKI, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*

>>>


Clermont vu depuis le lieu-dit de la Pierre Carrée by mamnic47 - 3500k views Thks !, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oberbronn, Bas-Rhin*


Ferienhaus im Elsass Oberbronn by Reiner Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*



Chateau de Chenonceau, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*La Plagne, Savoie*


La Plagne, Savoie, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île-Tudy (Finistère-Bretagne)*










Île-Tudy (Finistère-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Guéret, Creuse*



Gueret Gardens by ..:: Rob N ::.., on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Pornic, Loire-Atlantique*

Pornic by Philippe Cabaret, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Aven Armand cave, Lozère*


Gateaux à la broche ou stalagmites by tony sch, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Metz (Moselle)*


Le Temple Neuf by gérard57, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Paris*


Notre Dame de Paris by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Villeneuve-lès-Avignon, Gard*


Villeneuve-les-Avignon - Fort St André by ricko800, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin* - photo taken in 1993



La Lauch by Flitshans, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilique Sainte Thérèse de Lisieux (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










Basilique Sainte Thérèse de Lisieux (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Quai de l’Ile, *Annecy*

>>>









http://panoramastreetline.com/quai-de-lile-annecy-france-P2353


*Haute-Savoie*


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres*

Niort, France by Hans Kool, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Gare de Lyon (railway station), Paris


Gare de Lyon by tintinetmilou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignon, Vaucluse*
Untitled by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saint-Cast-le-Guildo, Côtes-d'Armor*









centreF by KAPHB, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pont de Pierre, Bordeaux, Aquitaine*


Pont de Pierre by Damien Borel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montparnasse railway station, Paris


Evening Paris and Gare Montparnasse railway terminal / Железнодорожный вокзал Монпарнас by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La cathédrale Notre-Dame de Bayeux (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










La cathédrale Notre-Dame de Bayeux (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Hautecombe abbey, Savoie*

Abbaye de Hautecombe (2) by didier95, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Quai Saint-Michel, *Paris *

>>>









http://panoramastreetline.com/quai-saint-michel-paris-france-P1109


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Castellet-lès-Sausses, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*



Castellet les Sausses, Alpes de haute provence by Camping International, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vézelay, Yonne*


Vespre a Vezelay by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chamonix, Rhône-Alpes*


Sin aire. by Fermaker, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Phare du Créac'h, Ouessant, Bretagne*


15DGM24650 by BreizHorizons, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Moulin Rouge, Pigalle, paris


Moulin Rouge alternative by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Jean-de-Buèges, Hérault*


23 Hérault Saint Jean de Buéges : Herault Holy blue jeans of Buéges by christian363, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc de la Vesse, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Le Train de la Côte Bleue et le Viaduc de La Vesse by Bernard Bost, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye de Saint Pierre sur Dives (Calvados-Basse Normandie)*










Abbaye de Saint Pierre sur Dives (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Viaduc de la Vesse, Bouches-du-Rhône*
> Le Train de la Côte Bleue et le Viaduc de La Vesse by Bernard Bost, on Flickr


Nice!!! Your pic shows the place where I took the photo bellow, which I posted here a while ago. Great memories.



alexandru.mircea said:


> Calanque de la Vesse,* Le Rove (Bouches-du-Rhône)
> *
> 
> Calanque de la Vesse, Le Rove (Côte Bleue) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Place de la Bourse, Bordeaux 


Fontaine des Trois Grâces (II). Place de la Bourse. Bordeaux by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Quérigut, Ariège*



Quérigut (Ariège/Pyrénées) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Tréguier, Côtes-d'Armor*

Bretagne - Trégor - Côte d'Ajoncs - Tréguier by Frank Smout, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Pin, Jura










http://www.lesechosdujura.info/?p=56389#jp-carousel-56420


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Monet's Garden, Giverny (Eure)*









By Oleg Bakhirev


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chartreuse du Mont-Dieu, Ardennes*


La vie de château à la chartreuse du Mont-Dieu by GDV's pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Strasbourg/France by Capa Hemingway, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Rabodanges (Orne-Basse Normandie)*










Lac de Rabodanges (Orne-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne


Château de Vincennes - Donjon - 14-12-2014 - 16h00 by Panoramas, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Quéribus Castle, Aude*

Château de Quéribus by Eric Verkleeren, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Notre-Dame de la Serra, Haute-Corse*

>>>








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Pierre_Bona


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Part Dieu, Lyon, Rhône









Double vision by *Loïc Vendrame Photography*, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheers: *University of Artois, Lens, Pas-de-Calais*









http://www.univ-artois.fr/L-univers...les/Plans-et-acces/Site-universitaire-de-Lens


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord*
Lille - Nord by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Tancarville, Seine-Maritime*

Château de Tancarville / Tancarville Castle, FRANCE. by Bould'Oche, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Vaux-le-Vicomte (Seine-et-Marne)*

Vaux le Vicomte by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Old, new and very new in *Marseille*:


Église Saint-Laurent, Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

The thin pedestrian bridge at the left of the pic is the bridge that connects Le Panier, the old town district, to the fort Saint-Jean and then to MUCEM, the new fancy museum in the port. Will post some other pics with this spectacular connection in the next days.


*Bouches-du-Rhône*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montmartre, Paris


Place Dalida and Rue de l'Abreuvoir by Night by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris; Île-de-France*










La cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Laroque-des-Arcs, Lot*

Lot Cahor -Arcambal 20120711 015.jpg by bruck76, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lannion, Côtes-d'Armor*



Lannion by Jpierrel, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours (Seine-et-Marne)*

Blandy-les-Tours by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pink house, Montmartre, Paris


La Maison Rose by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontaine-Henry, Calvados*
Château de Fontaine-Henry by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Épinal, Vosges*



Epinal by C_Geff, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc de Belleville - Paris*










Parc de Belleville - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Brèche au Diable, Basse-Normandie*


Brèche au diable, le retour by David TAPIN, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Old, new and very new in *Marseille*:
> 
> 
> Église Saint-Laurent, Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> ...






DSC_0046 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

As promised, this pic shows the bridge connecting Le Panier with the fort above that busy highway. 
It's basically the opposite angle compared to the previous one, which was shot from the fort. 
In the background you can see Notre Dame de la Garde on the hilltop and the Saint-Victor Abbey at the base of the hill.​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Près de La Clusaz, Haute-Savoie*


Près de La Clusaz by Didier HEROUX, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Champ, Altier, Lozère


Altier - Château du Champ by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ramatuelle, Var*


Blick auf Ramatuelle by KaiSchneidersPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Fort de Socoa, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Fortress in the Ocean by @Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Louvre - Paris, Ile de France*










Le Louvre - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire*

Panorama from Angers Castle 2012-08-12 173608 [Explore 19 Jan 2013] by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne*
Limoges's train station by christelerousset, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

More black, vulcanic stone from *Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*


Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme: Hôtel de Ville. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dieppe, Seine-Maritime*



Dieppe Harbour by blue foot, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dinan, Bretagne* 


Dinan, Le vieux Pont by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Villette, Paris


Ẇ by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir - Paris, Ile de France*










Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Penne, Tarn*

Vue sur le château de Penne by Lomyre, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*


P52-22/52: Clin d'oeil à l'enfance by Titepoulette, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les calanques de Piana (calanche di Piana), Corse-du-Sud


Les Calanches by Kat-i, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Eguisheim (Haut-Rhin)*









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affichage2.php?img=50727​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Camaret-sur-Aigues, Vaucluse*
(FR84,CAMARET) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice Promenade by Night (PACA)*










Nice Promenade by Night by Tofnic, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Beaune, Côte d'Or*



Street in Beaune by Artur Staszewski, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme*

Montbrun-les-Bains 02 by La Drôme, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

At night on the narrow, evocative streets of *Vieux Lyon*


Vieux Lyon, place du Petit Collège & rue du Boeuf by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


*Lyon, Rhône*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire*


Vieux Tours - place Plumereau by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Confluences museum, Lyon, Rhône


The vessel by masterpal, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wissant Beach, Pas-de-Calais *



Wissant-2 by rjp62126, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Valéry-En-Caux, Seine-Maritime*
Ruelle de Saint-Valéry-En-Caux by jlk57photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*










Heure Bleue sur la Prom by Tofnic, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hunawihr (Haut-Rhin)
*








http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affich...Tristan+Vuano&f=32&img=39979&prev_suiv_link=1​


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Grignan, Drôme*

Grignan in fields of lavender by katiebecck, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Fans of ASM Clermont-Auvergne right now in the Place de Jaude square in *Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*, supporting their team who is playing the _European Champions' Cup_ final in rugby union. 
The score is now 16 to 11 for RC Toulon, their opposition.










https://twitter.com/Cyberbougnat/status/594531820873486336


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dole, Jura*


DOLE.8-14010_343 by desmidtpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Pénitents des Mées, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Les Pénitents de Mées by Be.Mika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Aubenas, Ardèche*
Château d'Aubenas dans les brumes du matin by Camille vous remercie de votre visite, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grenoble, Isère*



Crue de l'Isère, Grenoble (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place Massena, Nice, Paca*










Place Massena ds le bleu by Tofnic, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Fans of ASM Clermont-Auvergne right now in the Place de Jaude square in *Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*, supporting their team who is playing the _European Champions' Cup_ final in rugby union.
> The score is now 16 to 11 for RC Toulon, their opposition.
> 
> 
> ...


The match ended 24 - 18 for Toulon, who become champions for the third consecutive time, something that has never been previously done in European rugby. Will look up pics of their celebrations, but in the meantime here is another pic of their fans during the match, in the same place but this time from ground level:










https://twitter.com/fgandi/status/594540362707898368


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bonifacio, Corse*


BONIFACIO - CORSE by daumy, on Flickr


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

French, the best romance country in the world! And the most beatiful country;


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Louët Island and Château du Taureau, Finistère *


Île Louët et Château du Taureau by alexis boidron, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lauzerte, Tarn-et-Garonne


Unique sculptured paving.....Place de Cornieres Lauzerte Tarn & Garonne France by bullit1000_0, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort du Portalet (Pyrénées-Atlantiques)*










Fort du Portalet (Pyrénées-Atlantiques) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Dune of Pyla, Arcachon, Gironde*

Dune du pyla by papyrazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sainte-Enimie, Lozère*

Sainte-Enimie, France by Stan Halcin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Épernay, Marne *



Epernay by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*


Nice - Depuis le Mont Boron by stepintomyrunningshoes, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle*



Château de Lunéville by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme*

Montbrun-les-Bains, Rhone-Alpes, France by ricko800, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Auxerre, Yonne*

Auxerre by Blizarre, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mers-les-Bains, Somme *



Mers-les-Bains (Somme) - Front de mer by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salers, Cantal*

Salers Cantal 500 habitants "centre ville" by cumin12, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Utelle, Alpes-Maritimes*


Utelle Village by Hatsuo Adachihara, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire*
Angers France by Caroline Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche*



Balade au Mont-Saint-Michel V by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Monthermé, Ardennes*


montherme by ck.chaix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire*

Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fécamp, Seine-Maritime*



Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Orléans, Loiret*

Frac Centre Nocturne du 25 juin 2013 by Julien WEISS, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Clansayes, Drôme*


Le village médiéval de Clansayes (Drome) by Gérard AUDIC, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Château de Chantilly (Oise)*









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affich...u+de+Chantilly&f=0&img=28303&prev_suiv_link=1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Strasbourg - Straatsburg by Nancy Verbrugghe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Périgueux, Dordogne, Aquitaine*










Périgueux cathédrale Saint-Front vue des bords de l'Isle - Office de Tourisme de Périgueux by tourisme perigueux, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bauges Mountains, Savoie*



Chalets Mermet, Bauges (Savoie, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maison Pfister, Comar, Alsace, France*










Maison Pfister, Comar, Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

Yvoire by Vins 64, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Le mont Margériaz, Bauges Mountains, Savoie*



Roc de Margériaz, Bauges (Savoie, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Angoulême, Charente*









https://flic.kr/p/6fMrTe


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sauzon, Morbihan*


Sauzon by Der__Dan, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Hattonchâtel, Meuse*



Château (1923-1928 sur un socle ancien) d'Hattonchâtel (Meuse, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Laon, Aisnes*

Laon - La porte des Rois by Bernard LATOUCHE, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Belcastel, Aveyron


Belcastel by michael glascock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pujols, Lot-et-Garonne*

Pujols, France by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset, Marina Baie des Anges, Côte d'Azur*










Sunset, Marina Baie des Anges, Côte d'Azur by Loïc Athenon, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Angoulême, Charente*


Angoulème by Laurent Allenou, on Flickr

This looks so British to me!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orcet, Puy-de-Dôme*



Orcet by Cleostan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Calanque de Figuerolles, La Ciotat, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Partir...... by .Sophie C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pradelles, Haute-Loire*

Crest by safpero, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Angoulême, Charente*


Angoulême by Len Wright, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Le Chazelet, Hautes-Alpes*


Vu sur Le Chazelet & la Meige depuis le Plateau d'emparis by zanguyo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Roselend, Savoie*










Lac de Roselend, Savoie by Loïc Athenon, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blendecques, Pas-de-Calais*



Au fil de l'Aa #35 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Laon, Aisnes (bis)*

Base Laon by Frans de Wit, sur Flickr

Edit: Aisne*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Gironde, Aquitaine*










*my shot*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hunawihr (Haut-Rhin)*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/steveolmstead/15071699180/sizes/m/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

City hall of *Angoulême, Charente*


HOTEL DE VILLE ANGOULEME by patrick janicek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vouvant, Vendée*

Vouvant - Vendée - France by voyageur12, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Grasse, Alpes Maritimes*

Grasse France 2013 by Frank Brand, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne*

Bridge at Angles Sur L'Anglin by D-W-J-S, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Maisons-Laffitte, Yvelines


Chateau-Lafitte by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes*



Mont-de-Marsan by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West of Paris *

Musée d'Orsay, Les Invalides, Tour Eiffel, Grand Palais, Place de la Concorde, Arc de Triomphe, La Défense 









West of Paris by A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Labastide-d'Armagnac, Landes*



France, Labastide-d'Armagnac (Aquitaine) - corner of Place Royale by Roger Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Place Etienne-Pernet, Paris*

24, Place Etienne-Pernet - Paris 15e by Jacqueline Poggi, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pont-en-Royans, Isère


Pont-en-royans by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Noyers-sur-Serein, Yonne


France, Bourgogne - Noyers-sur-Serein by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
IMG_1329 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lac de Plan d'Aval, Rhône-Alpes*


Alpine Lake by Felix Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense depuis La Grande Arche, Ile de France*









La Défense depuis La Grande Arche by A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Enquin-sur-Baillons, Pas-de-Calais*



Vallée de la Course XVII by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Angoulême, Charente*









https://flic.kr/p/pSkMY1


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Morez, Jura


En quittant Morez. by Emmanuel Raza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sainte-Suzanne, Mayenne*

Sainte Suzanne by vbernamont (occupé), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre-Dame, Paris, Ile de France *









Nightfall by A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Gaultier, Indre*



Vue du Centre historique de Saint Gaultier by Les Veilleurs du Paysage, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vue sur la cathédrale Saint-Front - Périgueux - Aquitaine*










Vue sur la cathédrale Saint-Front - Périgueux - Aquitaine by Tourisme en Aquitaine, sur Flickr


----------



## emilsi (Apr 28, 2015)

Eiffel Tower - Paris

 by AntoineCollado from Fliiby


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Entrevaux, France by Michael Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chateau de Cas, Espinas, Tarn-et-Garonne


Chapelle St Martin Chateau de Cas by michael glascock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sur les quais de Bayonne - Aquitaine*









Sur les quais de Bayonne - Bayonne - Aquitaine by Tourisme en Aquitaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Inxent, Pas-de-Calais*



Vallée de la Course XXIV by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Nantes, Loire-Atlantique


Le Passage Pommeraye 08 by smilla4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Locronan, Finistère*

Locronan Bretagne by Pixeltik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riquewihr, Alsace*









Il a plu à Riquewihr – It rained in Riquewihr by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apremont-sur-Allier, Cher*



Apremont sur Allier 04 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Les Invalides, Paris:*

https://flic.kr/p/tkaYrW by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Béziers, Hérault*
Place Gabriel Péri, Béziers by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Roque-Gageac, Dordogne


La Roque-Gageac on the Dordogne River by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Collonges-la-Rouge, Limousin*









Collonges-la-Rouge by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Coursegoules, Alpes-Maritimes*










an avel - Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*

Amboise, France by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Villefranche-de-Conflent, Pyrénées-Orientales


Villefranche-de-Conflent - Fort Liberia : sur les remparts by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Barjols, Var*



Barjols by Bernard Giordanengo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Coaraze, Alpes-Maritimes*

Coaraze by cercamon, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Bastide-Clairence, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


La Bastide-Clairence - Place des Arceaux by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bar-sur-Loup, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villages perchés : Bar-sur-Loup by loutraje, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Carcès, Var* 



Carcés by Tinou61, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Circq-Lapopie, Lot


Saint-Circq Lapopie by Cath, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Morlaix, Finistère*



Morlaix by Graeme Churchard, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire*

Macon France by OPSEUMAN, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Gordes, Vaucluse


Gordes by @lain G, plus très présent, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Auxerre, Yonne*



Place de L'hôtel de Ville, Auxerre by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergheim, Alsace*









Ciel bleu à Bergheim – Blue sky in Bergheim by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Ile-de-France*
Crossing Lines and Urban Shadows by Cedric Doux, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Le Croisic, Pays de la Loire


Le Croisic at dusk by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Life in Saint-Guilhem-le-Desert, Hérault


farbojo Saint-Guilhem-le-Desert France by roger's regor's, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Troyes, Aube*



Troyes by Thivakaran Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

France has some beautiful towns and cities.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Corenc, Rhône-Alpes*









L'automne au bout de la rue – Autumn down the street by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Moustiers-sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Moustiers Ste. Marie, France by Erwin Berrier, on Flickr


----------



## Nach01984 (May 12, 2015)

I love the architecture that exist in France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dieppe, Seine-Maritime*
dieppe by mau.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niedermorschwihr, Alsace*









Niedermorschwihr by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*



L'Espace Vincent van Gogh by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ain river, Pont-de-Poitte, Jura


Canalisation ... by Jean-Pierre Perroud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dunkerque, Nord*
Circulation by Hobby Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grenoble, Rhône-Alpes*









1er septembre, c'est la rentrée – September 1st, back to school, back to work by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne


Beynac Castle and Village by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turenne, Limousin*









Turenne au soleil by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire*

L'esplanade Lamartine by Chemose, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mirmande, Drôme*

Mirmande - France by Rémi., on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Place des Héros, Arras


Place des Héros, Arras, France by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mosset, Pyrénées-Orientales 


Mosset - Vue sur le village by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annecy, Rhône-Alpes*









Du soleil à Annecy ~ Sun in Annecy by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Cluny abbey, Saône-et-Loire*

Cluny (Saône-et-Loire) - Abbaye - Bâtiments claustraux - ENSAM (explore 13-03-15) by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*
Blick auf Amboise by Nikolai Stahr, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Belcastel, Aveyron


Belcastel - Le Vieux-Pont, la croix du XIIIè siècle et l'église Sainte Madeleine by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chambéry, Rhône-Alpes*









Promenade en ville by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Beaulieu-sur-Dordogne, Corrèze*

Beaulieu-sur-Dordogne (Corrèze) - Eglise St-Pierre by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, Côte d'Or*
Dijon by Paul Braybrook, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Auray, Morbihan*



Untitled by Thierry Lothon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Semur-en-Auxois (Bourgogne ~ Burgondy)*









Semur-en-Auxois (Bourgogne ~ Burgondy) by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin


Dans la ronde d'Eguisheim by isabelle, on Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Le Havre, Métropole de l'Estuaire, Seine-Maritime, Normandie*




















Source : groupe fb "T'as grandi au Havre si....."

google map : ICI


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Cluny, Saône-et-Loire*

Cluny (Saône-et-Loire) - Abbaye - Farinier et Tour du Moulin by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Batorama sur l'Ill by Aurélien Ebel, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Halles du Boulingrin (1927 - 1929), Reims, Marne*



Halles du Boulingrin (1828) Reims (Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cap Fréhel, Plévenon, Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor, Bretagne*

Le Cap a tenir ... by Ludovic Lagadec, trên Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne


Beynac in the Morning by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le château de Courances (Courances, Île-de-France)*









Le château de Courances ~ by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Verdon Gorge, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*



Le Gole del Verdon e Lago di st. Croix by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boulevard des Champs Elysées (Evry, Essonne)*
Boulevard des Champs Elysées, Evry, France by Luong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle*
Place Stanislas - Hôtel de Ville by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curemonte, Limousin*









Curemonte by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Castelnou, Pyrénées-Orientales


Castelnou - Vue sur le village by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stade Vélodrome, Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*



Stade Vélodrome by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain*
Bourg-en-Bresse by Amnesty_France, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Martin-le-Vinoux, Rhône-Alpes*









Petite neige sur le Vercors ~ A little bit of snow on Vercors by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Yvoire, Haute-Savoie


Port de plaisance sur le lac Leman et cité médiévale d'Yvoire (France). by Jean-Pol GRANDMONT, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Calanque de Sormiou, Bouches-du-Rhône *



Marseille Calanque de Sormiou 228 by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Colmar, Haut-Rhin


Petite Venise - Colmar - France by Meiry Peruch Mezari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Martin-le-Vinoux, Rhône-Alpes*









Un peu d'automne, un peu d'hiver ~ A little bit of autumn, A little bit of winter by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brantôme, Dordogne *



Moulin de l'abbaye by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Houlgate, Calvados*


Houlgate by Brigitte Chanson (peu présente), on Flickr

Just came back from here, where I spent a lovely time in this lovely Norman seaside resort.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine*
Château de Sceaux by Nushaiba Nusha, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Conques, Aveyron


Conques by Gérald BIERNAUX, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Ile de France*










*My shot*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin*



DSC00370 by Jean Nicolet, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Boyshow said:


> *Paris, Ile de France*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how did you get up there?


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Wow, how did you get up there?


Secret :lol: you can do it by plane or helicopter :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valensole, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*


Lavande (Lavender) by Fujjii Fredorod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cambrai, Nord*
City Hall Cambrai by Yonkis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fayence, Var*



Fayence by AudreyH, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chateau de la Marthonie, Saint-Jean de Côle, Dordogne


Château de la Marthonie by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Martin-le-Vinoux, Rhône-Alpes*









Au bonheur des canards ~ Ducks paradise by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The low tide in *Houlgate, Calvados* is just something else:


_D3S4976 by François Xavier TESTU, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Cahors, Lot*

Cahors (Lot) - Cathédrale St-Etienne by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme*
Amiens - Place René Goblet by Jérôme Pellé, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot 


Saint Cirq Lapopie by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Myans, Rhône-Alpes*









Collection Automne 2011 by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Albi, Tarn*

albi by thierry llansades, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Fargeau, Yonne*



Saint Fargeau by abac077, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime*
Le Havre (F) - city buildings along Bassin du Commerce; Place General de Gaulle by Reinhard Link, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mont Cenis, Savoie, Rhône-Alpes*

Paradise exists by Perez Alonso Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Coucy-le-Château-Auffrique, Aisne*



Coucy-le-Château-Auffrique (Aisne) - Printemps by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Clocher Moustiers by Salva Barbera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La vie de château à Pompadour, Limousin*









La vie de château à Pompadour by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Périgueux, Dordogne*

Périgueux (Dordogne) - Cathédrale Saint-Front by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Menton et Roquebrune-Cap-Martin, Alpes-Maritimes


Menton Roquebrune-Cap-Martin - France by Maarten O., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arnay-le-Duc, Côte-d'Or*



Arnay-le-Duc (Côte-d'Or) - Tour de la Motte Forte (XIIe) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Cour du château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine - Castle of Fougères, Brittany, 2015 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica*


Höhen und Tiefen ... Heights and valleys ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Roche-Guyon, Val-d'Oise* 



La Roche-Guyon 60sec LM+35 1003016_DxO-Récupéré by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Tour de France 2015 - etape 8 Rennes - atana studio by Anthony SÉJOURNÉ, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

14th of July in 2 days time


feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2013 sur le sites de la Tour Eiffel et du Trocadéro à Paris vu de la Tour Montparnasse - Fireworks on Eiffel Tower by Yann Caradec, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica*


Sunshine over a small village in the mountains ... ~ Explore by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Montluçon, Allier*



Montluçon old town by Christian Guthier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

14th of July tomorrow ... French Air Force over La Defense


14 Juillet 2010 - La Patrouille de France en action by David Heang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vannes, Morbihan*
Vannes by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arc de Triomphe, Paris ... Happy 14th of July


Fête Nationale - 14 Juillet 2012 by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Évry Cathedral, Essonne*

It opened in 1995, and was consecrated and dedicated to Saint Corbinian in 1996.

Evry 
Daily Photo - Cathedrale de la ressurection Evry - Automne 2 by Olivier Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaysersberg, Alsace*









Kaysersberg, en Alsace by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Houlgate, Calvados* 


Sunset in Houlgate by Marc Biarnès, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées*
villages. Tarbes. france (9) by jose maria dminguez, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*A Château in Verdun (Meuse) *










_Photo by me_

_Little History: This building is now a hotel, but in the first world war it was used as a hospital for French soldiers wounded in the Battle of Verdun. In WW2 it was occupied by Nazi forces who used it as a place to sleep._


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Chateaudun, Eure-et-Loir*

Chateaudun by Sophie et Fred, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Flotte, ile de Ré, Charente-Maritime


La Flotte - Le havre d'échouage du port by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Erbajolo, Haute-Corse *



erbajolo by daniel Cremona, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Bec-Hellouin, Eure

Le Bec-Hellouin by laurent 297, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorges du Tarn (Aveyron, Lozère)*
Gorges du Tarn, France by lolita bopa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le château de Carrouges ~ Carrouges Castle, Normandy*









Le château de Carrouges ~ Carrouges Castle by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Gordes, Vaucluse


Gordes - Provence - France by Serlunar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ribeauville, Alsace*









La rue (de Ribeauvillé) pour moi toute seule…ou presque! ~ Ribeauvillé street all to myself - almost… by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coupesarte, - Calvado*s


Coupesarte - Pays d'Auge - Calvados - Normandy - France by FS Images, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*



The Gateau in the Chateau by Darryl Bond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme*
(VALENCE,FR26) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Fayrac, Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne


château de Fayrac (24) by Dominique Montestier, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

redcode said:


> *Villefranche-sur-Mer, Nice, Alpes-Maritimes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur*
> 
> 
> English Lavender - Sunset by Jerry Fryer, trên Flickr



For sure, it's not Villefranche-sur-Mer in the Alpes-Maritimes but certainly near the "Plateau de Valensole" in the Alpes de Haute Provence... ;-)









Maison et arbre dans la lavande by Hervé Sentuq


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Boyshow said:


> *St.-Martin-le-Vinoux, Rhône-Alpes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually (and to be picky), it's not Saint-Martin-le-Vinoux but the "Parc de Fiancey" at Saint-Egrève, near Grenoble. 
Saint-Martin-le-Vinoux is just behind the photographer... :grandpa:


In the 60's/70's this park and its lake was a corn field...








by Pierre Dusserre


Today there is no more filling station but tramway rail tracks in the middle of the road (picture taken the 27th of november, 2014)








Pose des rails au secteur Fiancey-Prédieu de Saint-Égrève by SMTC Grenoble


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lac Vert, Passy, Haute-Savoie*



Lac Vert by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaysersberg, Alsace*









Octobre à Kaysersberg ~ Kaysersberg in October by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes*
GOPR1140 by Florian Rimml, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Royaumont Abbey, Val-d'Oise*



Abbaye de Royaumont (Val d'Oise) - Le bâtiment des moines et les canaux by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niedermorschwihr, Alsace*









Niedermorschwihr, des vignes et un village ~ Niedermorschwihr, Vineyard and Village by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Digne-les-Bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
Digne les bains - vue générale by Florian Pecoul, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riquewihr, Alsace*









Il y a toujours du monde, à Riquewihr ~ It's always crowded, in Riquewihr by Michele*mp, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Petite-Pierre, Bas-Rhin *



Rue du Château à La Petite-Pierre by Aurélien Ebel, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Le château du Doux, Corrèze*

(1904-1906, architect Jean-Louis Pascal)



Château du Doux morning by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colombier du château de Bannegon (XIIe et XIIe siècles), Region Centre*









Colombier du château de Bannegon (XIIe et XIIe siècles) by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Sunset over the low tide at *Houlgate, Calvados* 


Sunset at Houlgate (Normandy). 25 June 2013 by ricsrailpics, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Briare (Loiret)*









Briare (Loiret) by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Centre Pompidou, Paris


Scène de nuit by fabrice koeller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignon, Vaucluse*
An Evening Stroll in Avignon by David Crook, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Palais de l'Agriculture, Nice (Alpes-Maritimes)*


Le Palais de l'Agriculture by Lautergold, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pont des Arts, Paris


Pont des Arts - Institut de France, Paris by Maarten O., on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brantôme, Dordogne, Aquitaine*









Brantôme by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lorraine Mondial Air Ballons 2015, Chambley-Bussières, Meurthe-et-Moselle*



Mondial Air Ballon 2015 by Mélisa Lefèbvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac de Souliers, Hautes-Alpes*
IMG_2874-1, Lac de Souliers, 05 France by Design_Ex, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pupillin vineyards, Jura










http://www.lesechosdujura.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/2015-07-29-17-14-09.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boulevard Charlemagne à Brantôme (Périgord Vert),Dordogne, Aquitaine*









Boulevard Charlemagne à Brantôme (Périgord Vert) by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*



Mane. by Tinou61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Les Baux-de-Provence - resting by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cascade des Tufs, Jura


Cascade des Tufs. (Jura, France) by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye Saint-Pierre, église abbatiale et pont coudé de Brantôme (Périgord Vert) (XIe-XIIIe siècles), Dordogne, Aquitaine*









Abbaye Saint-Pierre, église abbatiale et pont coudé de Brantôme (Périgord Vert) (XIe-XIIIe siècles) by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roque-sur-Cèze, Gard*

La Roque sur Cèze by elzinga alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Parc Naturel Régional des Volcans d'Auvergne (photo from google)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*
Place Massena_Nice_France by Ferda Hejl **Good day to you!**, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Menetou Salon, Centre*









Photo aérienne, château de Menetou Salon by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Boyshow said:


> *Grenoble, Rhône-Alpes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be picky one more time, even if the picture has been taken from Grenoble, the scene shows, this time, the city (old village part) of Saint Martin le Vinoux...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Chantilly, Oise*



ABM (Another Blue Monday) / The castle of Chantilly (France) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pont du Gard and Olive tree, Gard


The Old Olive Tree - Pont du Gard, France by Maarten O., on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous pics^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Laurent-les-Bains, Ardèche*
Saint Laurent les bains by Guillaume Chagnard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bourges, Centre region*









Vue aérienne sur Bourges et son environnement de verdure by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

The best architecture for me, classic!


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône


La ville des Baux by Salva Barbera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Etretat, Seine-Maritime*
Les falaises d'Etretat, France by ₪ Mathieu Pierre photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vue aérienne sur le bourg de Menetou Salon (Cher)*









Vue aérienne sur le bourg de Menetou Salon (Cher) by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Puycelci, Tarn*

Puycelci by Marc Pivetta, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Maupas, Centre*









Vue aérienne, château de Maupas by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eze, Alpes-Maritimes*
DSC_0137 by Sabrina Caldas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglise Saint-Just, XIIe et XIXe siècles (Cher)*









Eglise Saint-Just, XIIe et XIXe siècles (Cher) by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Outrelaise (Gouvix), Calvados*
Château d'Outrelaise - Gouvix by CyndiieDel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le théâtre et le Palais Ducal à Nevers (XV ième siècle pour le Palais Ducal), Nevers, Bourgogne*









Le théâtre et le Palais Ducal à Nevers (XV ième siècle pour le Palais Ducal) by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône*
Quartier Confluence by Marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Douai, Nord*
Pêche urbaine by Jerome Legay, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Tuileries Garden, Paris*










by me


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous - France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Etoile du Roy by Guillermo Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vercors Massif* 



Le Vercors, Col de l'Aupet. by Fœtal ( Eric M. ), on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Tropez, Var


Saint Tropez by Hans, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

On the hip streets around Cours Julien:


Rue Pastoret, Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*
Bordeaux Aquitaine France : Le miroir d'eau avec le reflet du quai des Chartrons, the water mirror with the reflection of the quay of Chartrons, Der Wasserspiegel mit dem Reflex der Uferstrasse von Chartrons. by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Rue Crémieux, Paris


A moment of tranquility in a crazy city by Guillou, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Paris*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Malène, Lozère*



La Malène by Emmanuel KARP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loches, Indre-et-Loire*
LOCH0152-1508bCS-0011 by k00d'z00m, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Paris*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bourdeilles, Dordogne*



The cafe in bourdeilles. by john tokarz, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chateau du Pin, Jura


Untitled by Gaylord Boussaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*
"Stellar" by Stéfan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amiens, Somme*



Quai Belu - Amiens (France) by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Gerberoy, Oise


Gerberoy (25) by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lac de Bonlieu, Jura


Lac de Bonlieu by Jeff-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère*
A natural arena for Grenoble by cefran_other, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*



Rouen (France) by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Tanlay (Yonne)*


Panorama Château de Tanlay. by Over Doz, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne


Angles sur l'Anglin, France by Howard Somerville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rocamadour, Lot*
25032012-25032012-IMG_0188 by Philippe Garrigue, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence *



Gorges du Verdon - Moustiers Sainte-Marie - Cité de la Faïence by sudfrance30, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Place Rihour, Lille (Nord)*


Place Rihour - Lille (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

View towards the north of Rocher du Playnet (1994 m), *Vercors Massif, Isère*



Vue vers le nord du Rocher du Playnet (1994 m.) Vercors (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze


Collonges-la-Rouge by Yves LC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle*
Metz Opera by Jean-Baptiste OLSOMMER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaune, Côte d'Or*
20150825(Canon EOS 6D)-00075 by Shane And Robbie Barbiellini Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Argentat, Corrèze*



Argentat by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Couvertoirade, Aveyron


le moulin de la Couvertoirade by christophe dillies, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^made me think of:


Porte d'Ivry by Service photo, photothèque du Conseil départemental du Val-de-Marne, on Flickr

*
Ivry-sur-Seine, Val-de-Marne*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roussilon, Vaucluse*
Beautiful Village by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris 


Moulin de la Galette by daniele buch, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stade Vélodrome, Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*



Stade Vélodrome OM-Troyes 2015 by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lauzerte, Tarn-et-Garonne *



Lauzerte by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albi, Tarn*
Albi - Francia by Maria Jose Serrano Sanchez-Rey, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Joux, Doubs


Château de joux by Mamat151, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or*
20150825(Canon EOS 6D)-00006 by Shane And Robbie Barbiellini Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont-Blanc, view from the Faucille pass, Jura


Massif du Mont-Blanc by Jp Racine, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Institut de France, Paris


Institut de France by Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Morestel*, Dauphiné, Isère :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12772242163/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Flour, Auvergne*









Saint-Flour et sa cathédrale - Aerial view by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Uzès, Gard*

Because the panorama postd by Titus-Pullo a few pages back really blew my mind, another pic of this gorgeous city.

Uzes, France by Jean Lees, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eze, Alpes-Maritimes*
_MG_0257 by Ruby Yeh, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cosne-Cours-sur-Loire, Nièvre *



Pont sur le Nohain près du cinéma Éden à Cosne-Cours-sur-Loire by Jean-Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Printemps department store, Paris


Coupole du Printemps by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

Another view of *Avignon* from *Villeneuve-lès-Avignon* :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gerard-feron/5523403902/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Flour et sa cathédrale vue du ciel*
Région Auvergne









Saint-Flour et sa cathédrale vue du ciel by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Béthune, Pas de Calais*



Grand Place de Béthune by Jean-Pierre WIART, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château du Doux, Corrèze*

Château du Doux morning by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Beaujolais vineyards


Vue sur le beaujolais by couleurs nature42, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mers-les-Bains, Somme*



Mers-les-Bains 05 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aiguèze, Gard*

Aigueze. Provence. France by Ana González, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skyscrapers of La Défense seen from the Arc de Triomphe, Paris (Ile de France)*









Skyscrapers of La Défense seen from the Arc de Triomphe, Paris by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Vergisson* with the *Rock of Solutré* in the background, Burgundy, Saône-et-Loire :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/damienroue/15682543735/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Albi, Tarn


En diagonale by couleurs nature42, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime*
Le Havre (F) - city buildings along Bassin du Commerce; Place General de Gaulle by Reinhard Link, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial shot - Château de Versailles, Yvelines (Ile de France)*









Aerial shot - Château de Versailles by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

Abbaye *Saint-Étienne*, Marmoutier, Alsace :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/konstantinseurope/16197932411/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pospoder - Finisterre*


Phare de Four by breizhile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault*
Hôtel de Région [email protected] by Benjamin MOUROT, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Église Saint-Étienne de Beauvais, Oise*



Beauvais (Oise) - Eglise Saint-Etienne - Façade sud by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*









Cristian Crisbășan


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Mont Aiguille*, Vercors, Isère :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/erwannf/11709675156/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biville, Manche*



108 Biville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'Ile de France vue du ciel*









L'Ile de France vue du ciel by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Concarneau - Finistere*


Concarneau, Ville Close by night by photo-miam, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*









Cristian Crisbășan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Ile-de-France*
Notre Dame by Steven Karsten, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Viaduc de Chessieux, Loire


Viaduc de Chessieux by couleurs nature42, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Porte des Allemands*, Metz, Lorraine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15108904590/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autoire, Lot*



Autoire, Lot Department by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château d'Apremont sur Allier, Region Centre*









Château d'Apremont sur Allier by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Viaduc des Angles, Gard and Vaucluse


TGV 6292 OUIGO Marseille St Charles/Marne la Vallée - Viaduc des Angles (30) - Mai 2014 by Olivier Savoye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Terenez - Finistere*


Pont de Térénez by joel nt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère*
Rivière L'Isère et Pont de la Porte de France. by CarlaBrito, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Paris - La Défense*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*









Cristian Crisbășan


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Aiguilles d'Arves (Savoie)*


Les Aiguilles d'Arves et le Lac Guichard by Nicolas Mareau, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Viaduc de la Côtière, Ain


A432T206J by Frédéric Boissard, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Parc des Buttes Chaumont, Paris*

Parc des Buttes-Chaumont by Sean Munson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle*
Waves - Metz // Water Jets by Jean-Baptiste OLSOMMER, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château d'Apremont sur Allier, Region Centre*









Château d'Apremont sur Allier by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Église Saint-Polycarpe*, Lyon :









http://dvalot.free.fr/pictures/monuments/Polycarpe_IMG_3515.htm​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ very much enjoyed that corner of Lyon myself, too. It also has a striking resemblance to many corners of Rome...


Église Saint-Polycarpe / rue René Leynaud (Lyon) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


*Lyon, Rhône*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Plaigne - Savoie*


Plagne centre by night by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gargilesse-Dampierre, Indre*



Gargilesse-Dampierre (Indre). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Collégiale Saint-Thiébaut, Thann, Haut-Rhin


Thann et sa Collégiale, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritime*
Fire over the city by manjik.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château Saint-Jean, Nogent-le-Rotrou, Eure-et-Loir*



Nogent-Le-Rotrou Castle by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de St Florent sur Cher, Centre*









Château de St Florent sur Cher by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Serre ncon - Haute Alps*


"I believe I can fly - I believe I can touch the sky..." by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Basilique Saint-Pierre*, Avignon :









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85176869​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Défense, Paris


La Défense, Paris by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Châtillon-sur-Seine, Côte-d'Or*



Chatillon sur Seine 05a by Over Doz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale St Etienne, Bourges, Centre*









Cathédrale St Etienne by Dominique AUTHIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château des Rohan*, Saverne, Alsace :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sylvain-citerne/5017994803/​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Lyon, Rhône*


Rue de Savy, Lyon (coin de la place Sathonay) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orange, Vaucluse*
journée romaine (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Église des Jésuites*, Molsheim, Bas-Rhin, Alsace :









http://www.ami-hebdo.com/1000/molsheim-eglise-des-jesuites-1486/​


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*

"Stellar" by artist Baptiste Debombourg

Atterrissage en douceur by BOUE Guillaume, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le château de Commarque, Dordogne*









Commarque by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Angoulême, Charente*









https://flic.kr/p/h1P22G

We're in exactly this moment of autumn now, in France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime*
Le Havre (F) - city buildings along Bassin du Commerce; Place General de Gaulle by Reinhard Link, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

It's sad to see how ugly Le Havre is now compared to pre WW2.....


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Etretat cliffs, Seine-Maritime


Porte d'Aval, Etretat cliffs by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Beautiful^


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Opéra-théâtre*, Metz, Moselle, Lorraine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexprevot/7878865494/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Tarn à St Chely, Lozère*









Le Tarn à St Chely by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Strasbourg - Petite France (3) by MVJ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Angoulême, Charente*









https://flic.kr/p/enYPsZ


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Honfleur, Calvados


Honfleur, Normandy by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Cheverny*, Loir-et-Cher, Centre-Val de Loire :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bernard84/21419535310/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Chely du Tarn, Lozère*









Saint-Chely du Tarn by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Fro7en said:


> It's sad to see how ugly Le Havre is now compared to pre WW2.....


I disagree, old Le Havre and new Le Havre are two different cities that happen to lie on the the same spot. Old Le Havre could be compared to Rouen, Caen etc., while new Le Havre can be compared to other 20th century "newtowns", like Milton Keynes, Cergy, Wolfsburg, Almere, Livingston etc. I would say that Le Havre's buildings are currently not in a good state and would need a lot of rennovations, but its urbanism is one of the better ones.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

There is no variety though.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Ciotat - Bouches du Rhone*


.. and here, just here, i will confess.. by Widad ES-SOUFI, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^WOW!



Fro7en said:


> There is no variety though.


True, like in any newtown... Maybe Brasilia is an exception, I'm not sure.

===


One last pic for the moment for *Angoulême, Charente*










http://marieboiseauphoto.tumblr.com/post/69283331280


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord*
Rue du Sec Arembault by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pont Alexandre III, Paris


Alexandre III bridge by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trouville-sur-Mer, Calvados*
Trouville - Le Boulevard Fernand Moureaux (2015 08 31) by filoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Barrage D'Alesani - Haute Corse*


le barrage d'Alesani by daniel Cremona, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Martel, Lot*

Martel (Lot) - Place des Consuls by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

Camp viking, *Saint-Suliac*, Ille-et-Vilaine, Bretagne :









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54510257​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Lunax, Haute-Garonne*

Lunax (Gers) - Barrage de la Gimone by Miguel Angel ., en Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Etretat, Seine-Maritime


Chapelle Notre Dame de la Garde, Etretat by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Paris - Rue de l'Oasis*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ I think that's Puteaux rather, in the Hauts-de-Seine. Lovely pic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne, Savoie*
Moutons à Saint Jean de Maurienne by Alexandre MODESTO, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Another vineyard, this time producing the Gaillac wine.

*Gaillac, Tarn*









https://flic.kr/p/8Re4Zr

Reminds me of Tuscany a lot. I've posted about Gaillac in the past here, here, here and here.


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Puteaux - Rue Rousselle*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris ... I guess 


View from Mirabeau bridge by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Saint-Germer-de-Fly abbey, Oise*

Abbaye Saint-Germer-de-Fly (Oise) by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Septème*, Isère, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lagre...Xdv-8agXbH-c6wnJs-yxgoMN-7NAs1w-7NAqQU-7NArrN​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*POnt D'Arc - Ardeche*


Pont d'arc - Ardeche by Maurizio Michele Zuzzaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*
Promenade du Paillon by nita_n, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le sentier Martel vu de l'autre coté du Verdon, PACA*









Le sentier Martel vu de l'autre coté du Verdon by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin


Petite France, Strasbourg by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Meursault*, Côte-d'Or, Bourgogne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsatto/4887345855/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castellane, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Castellane by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Arbois, Jura*


Arbois, Jura by Louis, on Flickr

Worth also checking out this panorama posted last year by Charpentier (we miss you!).


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Puteaux - Rue Rousselle*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honfleur, Calvados*
Normandie (France) - Honfleur: Vieux Bassin by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cubieres - Lozere*


Cubières au couché du soleil - Mont Lozère by Cédric TETART, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View along Rue Mercière towards Cathédrale Notre-Dame, Strasbourg, Alsace*


View along Rue Mercière towards Cathédrale Notre-Dame, Strasbourg, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Luxembourg garden, Paris


Luxembourg garden by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Verdon sous l'orage, PACA*









Le Verdon sous l'orage by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Arbois, Jura*









https://flic.kr/p/dKfVqU


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Vignes - Roussillon - Lozere*


Lozère - Gorges du Tarn by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Ferme de la Forêt*, Bresse, Ain, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16165721578/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées


Santuario de Lourdes Francia by Omar Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cannes, Alpes-Maritimes*
Droit devant by Totoffff, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Paris*


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Lussan*, Gard, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5650082137/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chapelle Notre-Dame-du-Haut, Ronchamp, Haute-Saône

Chapelle (1955, archit. Le Corbusier) Notre-Dame-du-Haut à Ronchamp (Haute-Saône, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Gaudens, Haute-Garonne*
Pollution de la Cellulose à Saint Gaudens by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*North east part of Paris*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Omer, Pas-de-Calais*


Canal by Geoff Main, on Flickr

I've posted about this town in the past here, here and here.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Au bord du Lot à Espalion, Midi-Pyrénées*









Au bord du Lot à Espalion by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Baume-les-Messieurs*, Jura, Franche-Comté :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lemmerdeur64/3918752887/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Col de Joux-Plane, Samoens, Rhône-Alpes*









Col de Joux-Plane by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Village of Gordes, Luberon:*

Village of Gordes in the Luberon, Provence by gravesVpelli, on Flickr

taken by gravesVpelli


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Grand Bornand - Haute Savoie*


Le Grand Bornand et la chaine des Aravis - Haute-Savoie by romain villa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritime*
More from Nice 7 by marc.pecquet, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*View from the upper town of Vaison-La-Romain (Dentelles de Montmirail):*

View from the upper town of Vaison-La-Romain by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chateau-Chalon, vineyards in autumn, Jura


ChâteauChal1©Oct2015 by David BAILLY, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*vallée de Samoëns*

*Région:* _Rhône-Alpes_
*Département:* _Haute-Savoie_









Mon paradis, la vallée de Samoëns by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Châtillon-d'Azergues*, Beaujolais, Rhône, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cadsic/9449228283/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chamberý, Savoie*
GOPR4440 by Florian Rimml, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riquewihr - Haut Rhin*


Riquewihr, Alsace - Main street by Jean-Paul Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Paris - Cimetière du Père-Lachaise*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin


River view from Place Benjamin Zix - Strasbourg - Alsace - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac d'Annecy, Rhône-Alpes*









Lac d'Annecy by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère*
Grenoble, 2014 by Katarina R., on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Evian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie*

Evian-les-Bains (Haute-Savoie) by Daniel Jolivet, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Puy-l'Évêque*, Lot, Midi-Pyrénées :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprezat/7862340608/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Boyshow said:


> *Lac d'Annecy, Rhône-Alpes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice panoramic view
:cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nimes – Gard *


Les arènes de Nîmes by lockx3r, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont Saint-Michel, Manche


Le Mont ... by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cirque de Mafate, Réunion island


View on the Cirque de Mafate by dr speed, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Commercy*, Meuse, Lorraine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hapede/18589101593/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Frenalay, Rhône-Alpes*









Le bout du monde by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pospoder, Finistère*
Phare de Four by breizhile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L Aulne - Finistere*


DSC_1560-2 by Yann, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Tournus, Saône-et-Loire


The abbey of Tournus by dr speed, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Saint-Thomé*, Ardèche, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexander_elzinga/12416470955/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golfe de Girolata, Corse*









Golfe de Girolata by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bout du Monde - Finistere *


Surf matinal en Bout du Monde by Erwan Le Roux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vannes, Morbihan*
Vannes Le port et pl Gambetta A by Jean LD Groutel Vannes, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Port Maria à St Pierre Quiberon en Bretagne*










by *gillouvannes56*


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Lucéram*, Alpes-Maritimes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fafa77/8193675393/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Augustin and La Defense, Paris


Paris by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*Amazing*

Fantastic view


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*RIP*

Jim , RIP.


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*my favorite village in France*

This is absolutely one of the most picturesque village in Alsace.


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*Amazing*

Reminds me of Black Forest in Germany.


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*Looks like it*

Looks like Paris:nuts:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St- hernot – Finistere*


Beauté naturelle by Erwan Le Roux, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carcheto-Brustico, Corse*









Carcheto-Brustico by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montluçon, Allier*
Montlucon.Girls and fountain by John Blower, on Flickr


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*Nice*

Nice is always nice, fantastic view.


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*Nice angle*

What a view, a very unique church.


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*Dark cloud*

A very unique timing for a good photo.


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*La Defense*

This view is always exciting.


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*Mont Blanc*

The peak of Europe, nice shot.


----------



## sunpandonald (Dec 7, 2012)

*Église Saint-Augustin*

One very nice Church without too much tourists.


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Tende, Alpes-Maritimes


Tende (France) by Claudio Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher*

Le pont sur le Cher. Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villages du Cap Corse , Mandolacce (Corse)*









Villages du Cap Corse by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Beaumesnil*, Eure, Normandy :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/costaandstephie/7147906293/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aiguille du Midí - Haute Savoie*


Vista d'alçada / Panorama from 3800 m. by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude*
Carcassonne citadel by Niall Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Gorges du Verdon


Gorges du Verdon (France) by Claudio Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Crémieu*, Isère, Rhône-Alpes :









http://www.fond-ecran-image.com/galerie-membre,france-isere,cremieu-38-2jpg.php​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Partinello, Corse*









Croisière au Cap Corse by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cavern of Chorance - Isere*


Lac souterrain aux eaux émeraude by Guillaume Cattiaux, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Carcassonne, Aude


Carcassonne (France), panoramic view by Claudio Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*
Annecy - Palais de l'Isle by christophe flandrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Collioure, Languedoc-Roussillon*









Le clocher et le château by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Col du Galibier*, Villar-d'Arêne, Hautes-Alpes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bouboune06/9581861133/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Opéra Garnier, Paris


Garnier by Falcon® Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chalets du Jadis, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Une beauté à savourer by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour Village - Lot*


Fortress by Gaby (Leonard Alphonsa), on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Palais des Rois de Majorque*, Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedalbera/8859319126/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mosset, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Mosset, Printemps 2013 by Poukram_amnésieK.Orondesuie, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Champs de Mars, Paris


Eiffel tower view by Moshe Ashkenazi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Au lac de l'Orceyrette, Hautes-Alpes*









Illumination by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Hôtel-Dieu de Troyes*, Aube, Champagne-Ardenne : 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/benoi...f6o2-kLTxk-eTjrDD-wMBQm5-t2zzTE-jNcoUE-jNb4YV​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cirque de Gavarnie - Hautes Pyrenees*


cirque de Gavarnie by adina*raul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire*
Museum of Fine Arts. Tours, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Paris, Île-de-France*


Oh Paris. Today my heart is with you again. #prayforparis #paris # #tb


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris.


Eiffel tower view by Moshe Ashkenazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Ile-de-France*
Je suis Paris... by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chalets des Ayes, Hautes-Alpes*









Chalets des Ayes by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Palais des papes, Avignon, Vaucluse


Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villar-St.-Pancrace, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Un air d'Ouest canadien by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
IMG_9929 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Cloître de la Cathédrale de Narbonne*, Aude, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...loitre_et_clocher_de_l'église_de_Théodard.jpg​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Roche de Solutré, Solutré-Pouilly, Saône-et-Loire


In and around the Maconnais -- Solutre-Pouily, mid-September by Jake Dear, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Niedermorschwihr, Haut-Rhin

Niedermorschwihr by philippe haumesser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Valentré (Cahors), Lot*
Cahors_Pont-Vilentré_mod2 by lafontaine15, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corse*









Bonifacio sur sa falaise by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Hôtel Dieu* and *Notre Dame de Fourvière*, Lyon, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pierth/10538514034/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Katzenthal et le château du Wineck, Haut-Rhin


Katzenthal et le château du Wineck by philippe haumesser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort*
Kiosque de la place d'armes à Belfort (90), France by CBO Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Du haut des tours de Notre-Dame, Paris, Île-de-France*









Ile de la Cité by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Place Dauphine*, Paris :









http://www.gourmetsandco.com/restaurants/13816-le-caveau-du-palais-5​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Hôtel de Soubise, Paris*

Hotel de Soubise (1705-09) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Parc des Sources, Vichy (Allier)*


Kiosque à musique de la source de l’hôpital (1902) à Vichy (0320 by Emmanuel LATTES, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vineyard in Arbois, Jura


Vineyard in Arbois, France by Olivier Ortelpa, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Chapelle de l'Hôtel-Dieu*, Lyon, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15197592110/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brest harbor aerial view - Finistere *


_D812154_La Rade de Brest by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados*
Caen by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques 


Biarritz by Hottentotfig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Villarceaux, Île-de-France*









Château de Villarceaux by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moncontour, Côtes-d'Armor*

View over Moncontour by Rok_hopper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen cathedral - Seine Maritime*


la cathédrale de Rouen se déguise by mout1234, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Honfleur, Calvados


HONFLEUR by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Notre-Dame towers, Paris, Île-de-France*









Du haut des tours de Notre-Dame~~ From Notre-Dame towers by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millau - Aveyron*


vieux moulin by jean-claude MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignon, Vaucluse*
Musicians in Avignon (France) by Ivo Jelínek, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Passy Lake, Haute-Savoie*


Lac de Passy en Haute-Savoie FRANCE, #lac #passy #sallanches by Didier HEROUX, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher


Natural mirror of Chambord by Alexandra R. (France), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade du Grand Baou sur la Ribeirotte (PACA)*









Cascade dans la Provence Verte by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Place Saint-André*, Grenoble, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/9471711542/​


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice, France

Nice, France by Damien du Toit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord*
Lille 3 by pocahontas1975, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jard Sur Mer - Vendée*


200712-Vac Jard sur mer-80.jpg by Guillaume HARBONNIER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont-Dol, Ille-et-Vilaine


MONT DOL, Vieux moulin à ailes by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Mathieu, Bretagne*









Soleil sur les phares by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Tour Percée, Chartreuse Mountains, Isère*


La tour percée - Chartreuse - Arche - Copyright Bruno Lavit by kazimodo38, sur Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Grenoble

Panorama Grenoble by Maëlle Giroud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Martin du Canigou - Pyrénées Orientales*


Sant Martí del Canigó (France) by Agustí Amorós, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Cathédrale Saint-Louis*, Versailles, Île-de-France : 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14457710818/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Eglise Saint-Michel , Murato, Haute-Corse


Murato, Haute-Corse, Corse, France, 2010 by Olivier Schram, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Cassis by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Next page...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

charpentier said:


> *La Tour Percée, Chartreuse Mountains, Isère*
> 
> 
> La tour percée - Chartreuse - Arche - Copyright Bruno Lavit by kazimodo38, sur Flickr


Just wow!!! :banana:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Aber Wrac'h is a small village and port located on the Wrac'h river in the department of Finistère in France, located in Brittany.*









Matin sur l'aber wrac'h by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Hêtre du Voyageur*, forêt de Paimpont, Bretagne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22554436439/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dabo - Moselle*


Black Hole by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gordes, Vaucluse*
150707 Honeymoon Day3 - [France. Provence] 賽農克修道院. Gordes Village by Ivy Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Port Titi, lake Saint-Point, Doubs


View around Saint Point lake, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aiguines, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Lumière dans les gorges by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Château de Courances, Essonne* - pic from December 1st










https://twitter.com/CCourances


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - Moselle*


# Etrange Ruelle by Fan D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône*
Francia, Lione. France, Lyons by paolo gislimberti, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat, Alpes-Maritimes


Cityscape of Saint Jean Cap Ferrat, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Cloître de la cathédrale Sainte-Julie-et-Sainte-Eulalie*, Elne, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/perfilminim/7039716341/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Automne à Moustiers Sainte-Marie (PACA)*









Automne à Moustiers Sainte-Marie by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour - Lot*



Rocamadour montgolfiades 2015 by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...0/Lot-Position.svg/220px-Lot-Position.svg.png


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Plain of Roussillon from the heights of Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*


Hauteur de Collioure by Yann Di Mauro, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Château de Courances, Essonne*










http://courances.net/en/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lyon, Greater Lyon*


Lyon, Fêtes des Lumières 8 Décembre 2015 by Yanis Ourabah, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Térénez bridge, Finistère


Nice Bridge - Pont de Térénez by Andy Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## Bredausbredaus (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice photos!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*
Burdeos. Bordeaux. France by Ana González, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toulon, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Amerigo Vespucci by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valley of Clarée - Hautes Alpes*


Valley of Clarée by alessandro calzolaro, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Phare de l'Ile Vierge, Finistère


Phare Ile Vierge, Bretagne by dusktilldawn-photography, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château d'Olhain*, Fresnicourt-le-Dolmen, Nord-Pas-de-Calais :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19867480258/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap de Pertusato, Bonifacio, Corse*









Cap de Pertusato by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher*
HDR_Château_Chaumont_2 by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen, Jeanne d'Arc Church - Seine Maritime*


Architecture by Franck. Minez, on Flickr


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ion.svg/220px-Seine-Maritime-Position.svg.png


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Perret tower, Grenoble, Isère*


777017_Feu d'artifice 2015 by Photo Presseweb, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pink flamingos in nature reserve Camargue.


Camargue by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Krusenstern, Toulon, Var*









Le Krusenstern by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Besançon*, *Doubs*


Besançon Quai Vauban 2 by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Dolmen de La Roche-aux-Fées*, Essé, Bretagne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/christian_club_photos/9103739852/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Havre - Seine Maritime*


v-france-Le Havre 프랑스 정박지 by Thierry Leroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jard-sur-Mer, Vendée*
Jard sur Mer, Le Moulin de la Conchette by Ziza du Pays d'Olonne, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône


Arènes d'Arles by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chambon Lake, Puy-de-Dôme*


Carte postale de vacances by marie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malbuisson, Franche-Comté*









Jour de pluie -- Rainy day by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Besançon*, *Doubs*


Besançon l'église Saint-Pierre Place du 8 Septembre 1 by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Église de Saint-Nectaire*, Puy-de-Dôme, Auvergne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4798472889/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amiens - Somme*


Marie sans chemise by JDAMI, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Phare de Saint-Mathieu, Plougonvelin, Finistère


Phare de Saint-Mathieu, Bretagne by dusktilldawn-photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*
Collioure (2011-05-30)(08) V2 by J.C.Koenig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montriond, Rhône-Alpes*









Moment de fraîcheur by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Besançon*, *Doubs*


Besançon Grand Rue Palais Granvelle Musée du Temps 4 by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cubières, Lozère*



Cubières (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - Haute Vienne*


Promenade nocturne à Limoges by Bill Baroud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault*
Bringing the Kids Home by Patrick Neiens, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Eglise Saint-Michel, Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie


Eglise St Michel et Brévent Chamonix Mont Blanc St Michael's church and Brévent by Bernie Cham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La jolie chapelle du Mont, Sixt-Fer-A-Cheval, Rhône-Alpes*

Chapelle du XVIIème sièclef ondée le 9 janvier 1621, sous le patronat de Saint Bernard de Menthon.









La jolie chapelle du Mont by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - Rhone-Alpes*


Festival of Lights / Fête des Lumières, Lyon 2011 by My Planet Experience, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Glacier de Taconnaz et Aiguille du Goûter, Haute-Savoie


Glacier de Taconnaz et Aiguille du Gouter by Bernie Cham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montriond, Rhône-Alpes*









Le village des chêvres by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Grande Cascade du Mont-Dore, Puy-de-Dôme*



La Grande Cascade du Mont-Dore (63) by Jonathan Garrier, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pont Jacques Chaban-Delmas, span vertical-lift bridge, Bordeaux, Gironde*


L'HERMIONE de retour à BORDEAUX. by Gycessé, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de La Palice*, Lapalisse, Allier, Auvergne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aaoouumm/14404630063/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Chaberton - Hautes Alpes*


Up on Chaberton by Sergi Forns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Goudes, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Marseille by Max Ofmars, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Cloître et cathédrale Sainte-Marie de Bayonne*, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Aquitaine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeromecousin/8846677622/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Avignon, Vaucluse *



FK-AVIG0019-1508gPK-0298 by k00d'z00m, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade du Rouget, Haute-Savoie*









Cascade du Rouget by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guarding the city, Lyon - Rhone*


Un ange sur la ville by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Mozelle*
IMG_3918 by N i c o l a, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Hope y'all had a merry Christmas! 


DSC_0041 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Guéry Lake, Puy-de-Dôme*


Le miroir du Guéry by Arnaud Chassagne, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gourdon, Alpes-Maritimes*
Untitled by Rudy Pokorný, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Paris*


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Brousse-le-Château*, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pe_ha...PD3U-nPsytC-oDHtMr-SHXSH-frgPA8-fo3cvY-o4X6Lv​


----------



## engelard (Dec 27, 2015)

lonely skyscraper((


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Midi-Pyrénées*









Grosse averse sur le village by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chambley - Meurthe-et-Moselle*



Fly over France, LORRAINE MONDIAL AIR BALLONS, Chambley, France by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Ansouis*, Vaucluse, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/askthelai/4927798489/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Valentré (Cahors), Lot*
Cahors_Pont-Vilentré_mod2 by lafontaine15, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Paris*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lot River*









Une petite promenade sur le Lot ? by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Floch PC 11 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Thabor Park, Rennes, Brittany*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/64TVHk]
Parc du Thabor Rennes by Djeg, sur Flickr[/URL]


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Le Crotoy, Somme*


DSC_0147.jpg by Christian Huet, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Place des Terreaux, Lyon, Rhône


Place des Terreaux by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le château des Anglais et le Lot, Bouzies, Midi-Pyrénées*









Le château des Anglais et le Lot by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Puteaux, Hauts-de-Seine*










https://twitter.com/iledefrance/status/681856608712785928


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées*
IMG_7868 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chateau de Joux - Doubs*


FORT DE JOUX & BRUMES MATINALES (Re-publié pour fêter le 400e favori enregistré le 26/05/2015 ! Merci à tous ! Many Thanks to all of you !) by Alain ♥, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

*Mont Aiguille, 2.087 m, Vercors Massif, Rhône-Alpes*
























https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Aiguille


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riquewihr - Haut Rhin*


Riquewihr , Alsace by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Havre, Seine-Maritime


DSC02601.jpg by Wilfried Lemercier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Lescun by Sylvain Sangla, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Route des basses gorges du Cians (PACA)*









Route des basses gorges du Cians by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Catalan boats under snow, at *Saint-Hippolyte, Pyrénées-Orientales*


Barques Catalanes enneigées by haijee13, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mouthier-Haute-Pierre, Doubs*


Pb_9080015 by Fernand EECKHOUT, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Annecy Lake - Haute Savoie*


Wings over the Roc des Boeufs with Mikka Reigner by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Port-en-Bessin-Huppain, Calvados 


Port-en-Bessin-Huppain Calvados by Gilles Letang, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*


La Garonne, Toulouse by lyli12, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Villefranche-de-Rouergue*, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tourismeaveyron/6760785179/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Massif des Agneaux (PACA)*









Balade au dessus de Monetier by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clermont ferrand - Puy de Dome*


Clermont-Ferrand, Cathédrale by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
La Bonne Mère. by Brigitte Diabolomint, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Valjouffrey, Isère*









by Cyril38 (Panoramio)


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Défense, D2 tower


Paris La Defense France by Gilles Letang, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*


Avec la neige, Palce de la Trinité, Toulouse by lyli12, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Chapelle Saint-Gabriel de Tarascon*, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St-Gabriel_04.JPG​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queyras - Haute Alpes *


Queyras- mai 2014 -0111.jpg by Robert Padovani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle*
Cathédrale de Metz by Jean-Baptiste OLSOMMER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Viviers, Ardèche


Viviers Ardèche FRANCE by Gilles Letang, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Moulin Rouge, Paris


Moulin rouge Paris by faula thierry, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Conquet, Bretagne*









Le Conquet à marée basse by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## max.srg (Jan 19, 2016)

Prise au 27e étage d'un immeuble de Lyon


----------



## max.srg (Jan 19, 2016)

Des lyonnais ici ?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bourges, Cher*









https://flic.kr/p/7oB8WF


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

*Lyon, its emerging skyline, Bugey nuclear power plant, foggy Jura mountains... and the Mont Blanc massif in the background. * :cheers:



AlmirV said:


> Source : Jonathan RC Photographie
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Jonathan.RC.Photographie


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ one pic per day please


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meneham, Finistère*
Menez Ham (Meneham), Côte des Légendes Bretagne by Ulrich Berens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Col D’Aubisque - Pyrenees Atlantiques*


View from Col d'Aubisque by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Douai, Nord*


Douai sous la neige by tinebois, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime


La Rochelle. Tour de la Chaine and Tour Saint-Nicolas by vs1k, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Grand-Bornand, Rhône-Alpes*









Vieux Chinaillon by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lake Gentau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*


FRANCE, Pyrénées : lac Gentau by f33bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escalles – Pas de Calais*


Escalles, France by Roland Botterman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne*
Between Cold & Warmth. by Gr⊙f ⊙f the P⊙p [@Gr⊙fbd], on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Metz railway station, Moselle


Gare de Metz by e-tchango, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Roubaix, Nord*









https://flic.kr/p/5DW89A


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Contamines-Montjoie, Rhône-Alpes*









Miage by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The weight of One Self - Lyon *


The weight of One Self by Jacques Meynier de Malviala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Menton, Alpes-Maritime*
menton france by patricegue78, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Pont Henri-IV*, Châtellerault, Poitou-Charentes :









http://www.pixalpa-photographies.com/2015/04/chatellerault-du-cote-de-la-manu-et-de-la-vienne.html​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Frozen lake, Lamoura, Jura


lac de Lamoura (Jura) by fabrice koeller, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Roubaix, Nord*









https://flic.kr/p/5DRUQt


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Château d' Espalion, Espalion, Midi-Pyrénées*_
*Le Vieux Palais, édifié sur les bords du Lot en 1572*









Château d' Espalion by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fontaine de Vaucluse - Vaucluse*


Fontaine de Vaucluse, France by Jeremy Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ wow!


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Typical Jura landscape in winter


Quelque part au fin fond du Jura by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lapalisse, Allier*
P1040898R by Marc Noordink, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Conques, Midi-Pyrénées*









Conques by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Angoulême, Charente*


La luge de la rue Hergé by AlpixImages, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L'Arve Valley - Haute Savoie*


Arve by night by @[email protected] Tonnerre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auvignon - Vaucluse*


The Dancing Bridge by David BOUSCARLE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Waterfall of the Doubs river, French Swiss border


Le saut du Doubs. by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle*
Passerelle des Roches - Metz by Jean-Baptiste OLSOMMER, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Angoulême, Charente*


Yeah by Magali RENARD, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Giraglia et le Capo Rosso, Corse*









La Giraglia et le Capo Rosso by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Tallard*, Hautes Alpes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









http://chouchou2511.skynetblogs.be/chateau/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bastia, Corse*









Dernier matin by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Troyes, Aube*


Untitled by cyriux, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Cléron, Doubs


Château de Cléron by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minerve - Herault*


Minerve by Paul Smeets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*
Sunset in Collioure by Marinoumtl, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Centre culturel d'Isbergues, Pas-de-Calais*



Centre culturel d'Isbergues by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines 


château de St Germain en Laye by laurence fluxa, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Troyes, Aube*


Untitled by cyriux, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto- Vecchio, Corse*









Porto- Vecchio by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autun - Saône-et-Loire*


Autun, Cathédrale Saint Lazare Vue de la Croix de la Libération by Christophe Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Normandie (Étretat), Seine-Maritime*
Pont de Normandie by Maëlick, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bormes-les-Mimosas, Var *



Bormes les mimosas by Tinou61, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lacs des Chéserys, Chamonix-Mont-Blanc


Calm and tranquility by Mathieu rivrin, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Troyes, Aube*


Untitled by cyriux, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Dans le port de Nice by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcades du Lac, Yvelines - Versailles*


Arcades_du_Lac_France_Ricardo_Bofill_Taller_Arquitectura_01 by tallerbcn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viviers, Ardèche*
DSCF3202_3_4 by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pointe Saint-Mathieu, Finistère


Magie Nocturne by Mathieu rivrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Tropez by night. PACA*









Noël à Saint-Tropez by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Troyes, Aube*


Untitled by cyriux, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Auvergne*


Fin de journée en Auvergne by bastfabre, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^that looks like it is in the volcanic area in Puy-de-Dôme, no? I posted some pics from there recently.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pruines, Aveyron *



Pruines (Aveyron, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales* 


DSCF1860 by STARSHOT66, on Flickr

Bonus: a couple of pics with people of Perpignan enjoying snow: 1, 2.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Mus, Murviel-lès-Béziers, Hérault*









http://www.chateau-mus.com/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castellane - Alpes de Haute Provence*


Castellane by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Lescun by Sylvain Sangla, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Windmill in Boulbon, Bouches-du-Rhône 


Boulbon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nevache, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









"Village, au fond de la vallée..." by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake of Sainte Croix – Alpes de Haute Provence* 


Lake of Sainte-Croix by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne *



The Baïse at Nerac by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Béziers, Hérault*
Place Gabriel Péri, Béziers by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

If you remember those Catalan boats under snow that I posted... It gets cold too!









https://flic.kr/p/bqdrjB

The Canet gulf belongs to *Canet-en-Roussillon, Pyrénées-Orientales* which is where the people of Perpignan come to the closest beach.


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales


collioure by moutmout69, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Confolens, Charente*



Confolens by Jane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LacBleu - Haute Pyrenees*


Brumes sauvages sur le lac bleu - Bigorre - Pyrénées - France by Didier Karl, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Bren said:


> *Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*
> 
> 
> collioure by moutmout69, on Flickr


And during winter 









https://flic.kr/p/hE7fir


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Blick von der Vauban Staumauer by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nevache, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Les hameaux de Névache by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Roquefavour aqueduct, Bouches-du-Rhône


L’Aqueduc de Roquefavour by Bernard Bost, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vouvant, Vendée*



Vouvant - Le village et la Mère vus de la tour Mélusine by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Chazelet, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Ombre sur Le Chazelet by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Rue des Petits Champs, Paris.*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beynac-et-Cazenac, Aquitaine*









Quelle belle vallée, non ? by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Lille, Nord*


Neige en Lille by Gabrïelle, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*



Château de Villandry - Le potager et le château by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saumur - Maine et Loire*


Saumur [1] by Peter Wall, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées


Lourdes-Rosary Basilica by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme (26)*
2010_08_116_Montbrun_les_Bains by Elisabeth Lys, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Monet garden, Giverny, Eure 


Monet's Water Garden by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beynac-et-Cazenac, Aquitaine*









Encore une gabare..... by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Besançon*, *Doubs*


Passé by Charlotte Bouma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Aiguille - Isere*


Mont Aiguille by jonathan Broutin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Niort by Hans, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or


Semur-en-Auxois, France by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Roque-Gageac, Aquitaine*









Gabare à La Roque Gageac by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villefranche de Rouergue - Aveyron*


Villefranche de Rouergue by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Besançon*, *Doubs*

>>>
DSC06664 by thierry.dietsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Asie Riderz à Nantes by Valdemarland, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Challenger, Guyancourt (Yvelines)*










http://blog.bouygues-construction.c...e-son-empreinte-ecologique-par-la-renovation/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

More just for your viewing pleasure


Monet's Water Garden by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr



Bren said:


> Monet garden, Giverny, Eure
> 
> 
> Monet's Water Garden by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Besançon*, *Doubs*









https://flic.kr/p/cDvpoq


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort*



Les toits de Belfort by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brantome, Dordogne, Aquitaine*









Brantôme by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alpe d'Huez - Isere*


P1030784 by David Brockman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Etoile du Roy by Guillermo Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Auxerre, Yonne 


Auxerre, Burgundy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
> Niort by Hans, on Flickr


And the mandatory snowy version 


...Niort... by Damien, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Aquitaine*









Foire agricole à Castelnaud by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chaumont Viaduct - Haute Marne*


Le Viaduc de Chaumont.......By Night by Alphagard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Living Museum of the Horse (Chantilly), Oise (60)*
Living Museum of the Horse by Skip Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de La Brède, Gironde


Montesquieu's Château de la Brède by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Ray-sur-Saône by francoisjouffroy, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres*


...Place du temple... by Damien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benodet - Finistere *


Bénodet - Finistère - France by voyageur12, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albi - Tarn*


Garden, Palais de la Berbie, Albi by Nic, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

L'isle-Sur-La-Morgue, Vaucluse


L'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue 2 by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Soultzeren*, Haut-Rhin


20130810-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-6423 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Baume, Lozère (48)*
Château (1630-1708) de La Baume, Prinsuéjols (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dormans: Le Mémorial des batailles de la Marne, Marne* 



Dormans (Marne) - Mémorial des batailles de la Marne by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Châtillon-sur-Seine, Côte-d'Or*


Saint-Vorles et la Seine by Totoro', on Flickr

If you remember, I posted the same angle some time ago, but with the Seine empty of any water.


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Hospices de Beaune, Côte-d'Or


Hospices de Beaune Hotel-Dieu by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Hôtel de Ville, Angoulême France by jeanjeanxm, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deauville, Calvados*, the resort town from today's banner


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Issy-les-Moulineaux, Hauts-de-Seine* (Paris suburb)


Espace Saint-Sauveur, Issy by Julien MOUSSET, on Flickr

Bonus: the view in the other direction https://flic.kr/p/dN5vwr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret


Château SULLY / LOIRE by Bruno DODET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Bassin du commerce et le Volcan by Frédéric BISSON, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Courbevoie, Hauts-de-Seine*


courbevoie la defense vue du train by nARCOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Esquelbecq, Nord * - L'église Saint-Folquin



Eglise Saint-Folquin by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avoriaz - Haute Savoie*


Au bord des nuages... by Le P'tit Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Moustiers-Ste-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Fairy Tale Village by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Courbevoie, Hauts-de-Seine*









https://flic.kr/p/7uT1Rc


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orshwiller – Bas Rhin*


Village alsacien by nic( o ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Beuvron au Ouagne, Nièvre (58)*
14fevrier2016a by jcim, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Oppède, Vaucluse 


Oppède-le-Vieux by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Embrun*, Hautes-Alpes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









http://www.architecte-architecte.co...hautes-alpes-05/embrun/architecte-embrun.html​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The Seine slowly entering the Paris metropolitan area, shown here at *Melun, Seine-et-Marne*









https://flic.kr/p/dMCTf7


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Èze - Alpes Maritimes*


village d'Eze by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle, la maison du chat by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lourmarin, Vaucluse


Lourmarin Churches by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Paris seen from *Meudon, Hauts-de-Seine*


Paris in snow by katlinsilm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espalion, Midi-Pyrénées*









Anciennes tanneries à Espalion by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Manoir de Coupesarte, Normandie:*

Normandie: Manoir de Coupesarte by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Le château de Pierrefonds, il apparait au-dessus des bois... by Vever Herve, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir*


Maintenon by Agathe L, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Gaube, Cauterets, Midi-Pyrénées*









Lac de Gaube by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Cannes


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

OK then, come on sun, come on good weather, come on summer!


DSC_0110 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


*Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Jean de Luz, Ciboure et la Rhune, Aquitaine*









St Jean de Luz, Ciboure et la Rhune by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Savin - Hautes-Pyrénées*


Bell tower of Saint-Savin 1/2 by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Montmartre, Paris*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Annecy, Haute-Savoie


Annecy vieille-ville en hiver by Didier HEROUX, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Grau-du-Roi, Gard 


Le Grau du Roi by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocamadour, Midi-Pyrénées*









Rocamadour by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrénées*


Santuario de Lourdes .P1000123 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Lyon, Métropole de Lyon*


Passage Menestrier, Lyon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bayeux - Calvados*


Bayeux, France by John Kwee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Albi, France by siobhan Leddy, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Rue de Dunkerque, Paris*


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

Brisavoine:



Brisavoine said:


> alexandru.mircea said:
> 
> 
> > 2000 metres up in Catalunya, closest locality *Font-Romeo, Pyrénées-Orientales*
> ...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ that's the famous French good-heartedness on display, I guess. 

Anyway, if you're so eager to come down hard on a typo, it would be useful to check the thread again to see if there actually is something to correct, so you don't look silly. I had seen the typo and made the correction myself a day ago already. 

The historical "lesson" doesn't make any sense though, Cerdagne (Cerdanya) was one of the original Catalan Counties, along with the counties of Barcelona, of Girona, of Roussillon, of Besalu etc. When the Catalan counties were unified into the Principality of Catalonia, Cerdanya was part of that too. The fact that later Spain and France divided Cerdanya between them doesn't make it less Catalan.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Bren said:


> Les Andelys, Eure
> 
> 
> Les Andelys by Paul SKG, on Flickr


This city looks macig :drool:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Châtillon-sur-Broué, Marne


Châtillon-sur-Broué (Marne) - Eglise de la Nativité-de-la-Vierge by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Domes de Miage, Les Contamines-Montjoie, Rhône-Alpe*









Domes de Miage by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Marseille* 


DSC_0042 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


*Bouches-du-Rhône*


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Gare du Nord, Paris*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Georges de Boscherville - Seine Maritime*


Saint-Georges de Boscherville by Shade Ows, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
Renault 4 rally by Françoise Challard, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Rue de Dunkerque, Paris*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cathedral Notre-Dame, Reims, Marne 


Reims (Marne) - Cathédrale Notre-Dame - Portail de gauche (détail) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ artistic perfection


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Provins, Seine-et-Marne*


Place du Châtel, Provins by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sisteron, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Sisteron du haut de la citadelle by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Avenue Charles de Gaulle, Paris*

deleted


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

manorytas one post per day, thank you


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eguisheim - Haut Rhin*


Eguisheim by Ole Steffensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Lescun by Sylvain Sangla, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Paris


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

Boyshow said:


> manorytas one post per day, thank you


Sorry


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Rambures, Somme


Château de Rambures (Somme) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Grand Saut sur le Hérisson, , Franche-Comté*









Le Grand Saut by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Arles


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Col de Joux-Plane, Verchaix, Rhône-Alpes*









Col de Joux-Plane by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carcassonne*


Murallas de CARCASONA II, FRANCIA by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Sens, Yonne*


Rue du Lion d'or, Sens by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Amiens, Somme


Amiens (Somme) - Quartier Saint-Leu by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg by Drics67, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village de pêcheurs sur le lac de Saint-Point, Chaon, Franche-Comté*









Port Titi by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chartres - Eure et Loir*


maître-autel cathédrale N-D de Chartres by pigosse, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Albert town hall, Somme


Albert (Somme) - Hôtel de ville by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorges du Doubs, Villers-le-Lac, Franche-Comté*









Gorges du Doubs by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Poligny* forest, *Seine-et-Marne*


Virginie Blanc, forêt de Poligny by Département Seine-et-Marne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sedan - Ardennes*


Les toits de Sedan by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Viaduc de Millau by damphid, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Sancy-lès-Meaux, Seine-et-Marne*


Sylvie Mlynarz, photo gagnante prise à l'entrée du village de Sancy-lès-Meaux. by Département Seine-et-Marne, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne


Château de Puyguilhem (Villars) (Dordogne) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Fort-la-Latte, Côtes d'Armor*

Fort La latte by Romain GAC, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lods, Franche-Comté*









La vue traditionnelle de Lods by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chartres - Eure Et Loir*


Chartres by Navin Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

double post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Rennes by Edouard Hue, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saumur, Maine-et-Loire


Saumur (Maine-et-Loire) - Le château by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Sens, Yonne*

Sens (Yonne) - Cathédrale Saint-Étienne (explore 18-06-14) by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ornans, Franche-Comté*









Pont de Nahin sur la Loue à Ornans by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cericy La Foret - Manche*


Cerisy-la-Forêt - Abbey Saint-Vigor by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abbaye de Moissac, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Cloître de l'abbaye de Moissac by Eric VAN AERDE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire


Château de Brissac (Maine-et-Loire) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Labergement-Sainte-Marie, Doubs, Franche-Comté.*









Paix du soir --- Evening peace by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foix - Ariege*


Foix, France by cbertel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

L'Epine, Marne

L
'Epine (Marne) - Basilique Notre-Dame by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eglise St. Vorles (Châtillon-sur-Seine), Côte-d'Or (21)*
Eglise St Vorles Châtillon sur Seine "2015" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Rue Porte de Laure, Arles by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belcastel - Aveyron *


Belcastel Bridge by Gary Randall, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ been wanting to say this, the photos you post have been absolutely gorgeous for a long while now Jose, keep up the good work!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ been wanting to say this, the photos you post have been absolutely gorgeous for a long while now Jose, keep up the good work!


Is my pleasure to see everybody can enjoy it :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corse*









Bonifacio dans ses remparts by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Compiègne town hall, Oise


Compiègne (Oise) - Hôtel de ville (XVIe) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calvi, Corse*









Au revoir Calvi.... by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Najac, Aveyron (12)*
Najac by Tourisme Aveyron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morlaix - Finistere* 

Morlaix, une ville lourde en histoire. by Xav-R, on Flickr

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Position.svg/220px-Finistère-Position.svg.png


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lentilles, Aube


Lentilles (Aube) - Église Saint-Philippe et Saint-Jacques (16e) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
P1050920R by Marc Noordink, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calvi, Corse*









Le port et la plage by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Deauville, Calvados


Deauville (Calvados) - Le Normandy Barrière by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calvi, Corse*









La ville basse à gauche et la citadelle by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Terrasson-Lavilledieu, Aquitaine*

Le vieux moulin by Rolland M, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Mammès, Seine-et-Marne*


Olivier REYNES-Photo prise au lévé du soleil sur les quai du Loing à St-Mammès by Département Seine-et-Marne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont-Saint-Michel X by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estaing - Aveyron*


Estaing. Francia. by Rosana Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Grignan, Drôme


Grignan (Drôme) - Vue générale by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Brousse-le-Chateau, Midi-Pyrénées*

Brousse le Château by pe_ha45, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clermont - Puy de Dôme*


Cathédrale de Clermont-Ferrand by Quendi Lamaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
11 by Matthew and Heather, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calvi, Corse*









Soir sur la baie by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sercy, Saône-et-Loire


Sercy (Saône-et-Loire) - Le château by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calvi, Corse*









Calvi by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Dents de Lanfon, lac d'Annecy - Haute Savoie*


High Up by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gargilesse-Dampierre, Indre (36)*

Gargilesse-Dampierre (Indre). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Rue, Somme


Rue (Somme) - Le beffroi by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto-Vecchio, Corse*









Le port de Porto-Vecchio by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Martel, Lot (46)*
La Halle by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarascon Sur - Ariege*


Tarascon sur Ariège by Erwann Fourmond, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Suze-la-Rousse, Drôme


Château de Suze-la-Rousse (Drôme) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plage de Santa-Giulia, Porto-Vecchio, Corse*









Plage de Santa-Giulia by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Dore – Puy de Dome*


Val d'enfer by DG 63, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais


Château d'Ohlain (Pas-de-Calais) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corse*









Bonifacio vue de la mer by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*

Honfleur, Normandy by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Moret-sur-Loing, Seine-et-Marne*


LAUREAT Etienne Duroc, lavoir et pont de Moret-sur-Loing by Département Seine-et-Marne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velay - Haute Loire*


Cathédrale Notre-Dame du Puy-en-Velay by Gilles Couturier, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saintines, Oise


Saintines by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Chateau de Val by Gaël M., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Des remparts de Bonifacio, Corse*









Des remparts de Bonifacio by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dinan - Cotes D’Amor*


Dinan by Teddy VARAGNIAT, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Noisy-le-Grand, Ile de France*

windows by romain villa, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montauroux, Var


Callian Village by Richard Blanquet, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio sur sa falaise, Corse*









Bonifacio sur sa falaise by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Bourboule - Puy de Dome*


La belle rando du jour : le puy Gros. Vue sur #LaBourboule et les éclatantes couleurs d'automne. #myauvergne #auvergne #nouveaumonde #massifcentral #sancy #ilovesancy #ilovevillesdeaux #pasbesoindallerloin #jaimelafrance #magnifiquefrance #chasingemotions by Ghislaine Borie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Massif du Mercantour du Cap d'Antibes by papyrazzi, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Wissenbourg*, Bas-Rhin, Alsace :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19466927811/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Régnié-Durette, Rhône


Régnié-Durette, Beaujolais by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La cascade du moulin, Gemenos, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









La cascade du moulin by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint Laurent d'Oingt, Rhône 


Church and vineyards of Saint Laurent d'Oingt during sunrise, Beaujolais, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Roque-Gageac, Aquitaine*









Petite pluie sur la rivière by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Fléchères*, Fareins, Ain, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22431703606/​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montfort-l'Amaury, Yvelines* 


Promenade à Montfort l'Amaury by Sophie Soubielle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beziers - Herault*


Pont Vieux, Béziers by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
La Gascogne by Pulex, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Midi-Pyrénées*









Vue sur le Lot by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lautrec, Tarn


Lautrec by Max Ofmars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Trams de Besançon (France) by Alain GAVILLET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pouliguen - Loire Atlantique*


Vue du ciel / View of the sky by Fabrice 410, on Flickr


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...n.svg/220px-Loire-Atlantique-Position.svg.png


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château d'Ambleville*, Val-d'Oise, Île-de-France :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mhaquin/8089388330/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Goudes, Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Marseille by Max Ofmars, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aiguines, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









En remontant vers le "vrai" Verdon by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - Haute Vienne*


Limoges - Misty Vienne by Bill Baroud, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Mills in Villeneuve-d'Ascq* (museum of mills), Nord-Pas-de-Calais :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s-d-photographie/11949921893/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Hunawihr, Haut-Rhin


Hunawihr by Léon HUCORNE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Le Mans - Cathédrale by walid dhouieb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Mees, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Les Mées by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Ferrette*, Haut-Rhin, Alsace :









http://frenchmoments.eu/winter-and-snow-in-southern-alsace/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordes Sur Ciel - Tarn*


Cordes-sur-Ciel by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - Bouches du Rhone*


Arles_0100 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble, France by Sophie R., on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Soultzeren, Haut-Rhin


Soultzeren by Léon HUCORNE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Gers, Rhône-Alpes.*









Lac de Gers by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Interior of Opera House - Paris - Ile de France*


Phantom... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin


Cycling old Strasbourg by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac des Gaillands. Rhône-Alpes*









Lac des Gaillands. by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moret Sur Loing - Seine et Marne*


Moret sur loing France by Jean-Michel Duret, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Villeneuve-Lès-Avignon, Gard


Villeneuve les Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Villefranche-sur-Mer by dominic groulx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montagne du Beaufortin, Areches, Rhône-Alpes.*









Montagne du Beaufortin by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Biarritz - Pyrenees atlantique


Adagio in Biarritz by Arrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - Nord*



Dans les rues du Vieux-Lille by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Aigues-Mortes, Gard


Aigues Mortes by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Route Napoléon [N85] - Gap (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Fontaine de Medici in Paris:*

The Fontaine de Medici by Francois Chalgrin, completed in 1860 by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plateau d'Assy, Rhône-Alpes*









Au Lac Vert by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Abbatiale Saint-Pierre*, Gigny, Jura, Franche-Comté :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franc...Zos-x6wE3S-x9miEz-x8Rbmt-x82Y6C-x6wGaY-wRiSFF​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Marcel-d'Ardèche caves, Ardèche


Grotte Saint Marcel d'Ardeche by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Gorges du Tarn:*

Gorges du Tarn by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bédoin et le Mont Ventoux*, Vaucluse, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pzgg/15250445135/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bargème, Var*



Bargème by Tinou61, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belves - Dordogne*


Belves, France - Sunrise by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vallon-Pont-d'Arc, Ardèche


Ardèche by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nevache, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









La Clarée descend vers Névache by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon by Paulius Mielinis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puy de Sansy - Puy de Dome*


le puy de sancy by bernard b, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Place des Vosges, Paris


Paris - Place des Vosges HDR by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort La Latte, Brittany.*









Arrivée au Fort La Latte by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Sernin Church, Tolouse - Haute Garonne
*

Inside the Basilica of St. Sernin by Arnaud Abadie, on Flickr


----------



## monaliza23 (Apr 26, 2016)

stunning as usual


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Troyes, Aube* - Musée d'Art Moderne (former Episcopal Palace)



Troyes (Aube) - Musée d'Art Moderne - Ancien palais épiscopal (XVIe-XVIIe) - Coté jardin by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Beaune by Joël Morin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor


Dinan - Panorama by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vannes Les remparts, Brittany.*









Vannes Les remparts by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Troyes, Aube* - Fontaine Argence



Troyes (Aube) - Fontaine Argence (sculptures de Mathurin Moreau) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Embrun - Haute Alpes*


IMG_0164_DxOFP by Jean-Pierre Fournaiseau, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne


Vaux-le-Vicomte by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Cours Mirabeau Aix en Provence by Michel CONSTANT, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade de St Maurin, les Gorges du Verdon (PACA)*









Cascade de St Maurin by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de la Barben*, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mary_maa/15571532287/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campan - Hautes-Pyrénées*


Soudain, l'hiver dernier sous les étoiles by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Grand place de Lille by mickdep59, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Pontevès, Var


Bargème - The Castle of Pontevès by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## milo4 (May 11, 2016)

********


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montpellier, Hérault*


Rue du Refuge - Montpellier (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Place d'Albertas, Aix-en-Provence*, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jojofotografia/13967348469/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nevache Valley, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









La vallée de Névache by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lac Capitello - Haute Corse*


At Lac de Capitellu by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Amiens, de nuit by Yohann Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Fourvière by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montpellier, Hérault*


Montpellier by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veyre Monton - Puy de Dome*


Coucher de soleil sur Veyre-Monton - Sunset by Cleostan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grimaud, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Un clin d'oeil... by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Giffaumont-Champaubert, Marne


Eglise de Champaubert au bord du lac du Der. by Daniel du 10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Morgat, Finistère (29)*
Morgat 28042016_7297_DxO.JPG by lolofafacha, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Château et jardins de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire *


1288 Château de Villandry, Loire Valley, France by Mark – Off to Singapore, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puy de Come - Puy de Dome*


Puy de Come by Philippe ABOULIN, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Versailles, Yvelines


Château de Versailles by Daniel du 10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
IMG_3544 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yvoire, Rhône-Alpes*









Le port d'Yvoire sur le lac Léman by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Morne-à-l'eau cemetery, Guadeloupe


Guadeloupe by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Tropez, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Lumières de Noël dans le port by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint Michel - France by RV., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yvoire - Haute Savoie*


Yvoire by Xavier Dubar, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

*Tour Percée, Massif de la Chartreuse, Isère*


Pics of Peaks


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Salignac, Dordogne


Château de Salignac, Périgord by Patnrita, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Albi, Tarn:*

Albi, Tarn, south-west France by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cavalaire-sur-Mer (Var), Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









La côte du Var by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Gate to the Alps by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Coches - Savoie*


One night in an alpine valley by Emmanuel DOUZERY, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Strasbourg European Parliament, Bas-Rhin Department*









Strasbourg by Barnyz, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Village in Aisne Department*









Paysage de l'Aisne by Ombre & Lumiere, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*La Plagne, Savoie Department*









Plagne Centre by Alistair Koh, on Flickr.​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Mées, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Les Mées, Luberon by Patnrita, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montpellier, Hérault*


140829_Montpellier_455 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

@*Lovricico* one picture per day, thank you


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramatuelle, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Gros temps sur Pampelonne by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Arcs view from l'Aiguille Rouge - Savoie*


Les Arcs by night, Savoie - France - by Christophe Stramba-Badiali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Looking in a different direction ... by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Crépin-et-Carlucet, Dordogne


Église de Saint Crépin et Carlucet, Périgord by Patnrita, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grimaud, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Grimaud by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Roque Sur Ceze - Gard*


River Islands by paul b cooley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne, Savoie (73)*
Moutons à Saint Jean de Maurienne by Alexandre MODESTO, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Montmorillon*, Vienne, Poitou-Charentes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lorre_01/15148730319/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

deleted


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cascades du Sautadet - Gard*


Cascades du Sautadet. by Frédéric Bonaque, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montfuron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Montfuron, Luberon, Alpes de Haute Provence by Patnrita, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montpellier, Hérault*


Roofs in historical center by Yonkis, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Villebon*, Eure-et-Loir, Centre-Val de Loire :









http://www.chartres-tourisme.com/node/242​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Percy, Rhône-Alpes*









En Triêves by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire


cathédrale N-D de l'Annonciation by pigosse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Dans l'oeil de la bulle by Eric VASSEUR, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Roselend, Beaufort, Rhône-Alpes*









Lac de Roselend by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Église Notre-Dame-de-Grâce*, Gignac, Hérault, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Notre_dame_de_la_grace_sur_les_hauteurs_de_Gignac.jpg​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*allée de l'Arve - Haute Savoie*


Brumes matinales... by Jacques Burgunder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campan - Hautes Pyrenees*


Soudain, l'hiver dernier sous les étoiles by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Michel d'Aiguille church, Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire


église Saint-Michel d'Aiguilhe by pigosse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le-Puy-en-Velay Il by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Neuville-sous-Montreuil, Pas-de-Calais


Neuville-sous-Montreuil (Pas-de-Calais) - Chartreuse Notre-Dame-des-Prés - Cloître by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Roque Gageac, Dordogne*









Les gabarres à La Roque Gageac by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Puivert*, Aude, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/luiscolas/15401092937/sizes/l​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La montagne de Lachens, Var*



Montagne du Lachens by Tinou61, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hautecombe Abbey and Lake Bourget - Savoie*


Lac du Bourget by LaCurieuse., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
IMG_6169 by Kirill Skovpen, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Hardelot-Plage, Pas-de-Calais


Château d'Hardelot (Pas-de-Calais) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Rochefort-en-Terre* (Yesterday it was voted the Favorite French Village «Village préféré des Français 2016»), Morbihan, Bretagne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14010565944/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne, Aquitaine.*









Château de Montfort by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Savin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Bell tower of Saint-Savin 1/2 by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coudrecieux - Sarthe* 


Coudrecieux by Luciano Terzi, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arry, Somme


Château d'Arry (Somme) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Place de la Carrière*, Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle, Lorraine :









http://graceandbradley.blogspot.fr/2012/05/nancy-france.html​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Roque-Gageac, Aquitaine*









Boating down to La Roque Gageac by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Orléans, Loiret*

Hotel Groslot by alain photo45, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magland - Haute Savoie*


Magland 2013 (14) by Teltow ohne Grenzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

The beginning of autumn in Lescun's valley by Isaac Baquero Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Carcassonne, Aude


porte d'Aude, cité de Carcassone by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

...next page...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beynac-et-Cazenac, Aquitaine*









Beynac by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bargettes/ lousauvetat - Haute Loire*


Southern France by Geolilli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-le-Duc (Meuse, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Défense, Paris


Total tower HDR by Nicolas Nosjean, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Antraigues-sur-Volane*, Ardèche, Rhône-Alpes :









http://www.tourisme-en-france.com/f...-lieu-dit-bourg-departement-ardeche/66?page=2​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de la Caille, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Pont de la Caille, France by MathCrln, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort La Latte - Côtes d'Armor*


Fort-la-Latte by Emeline Yulb, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Fondation Louis Vuitton, Paris


paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cirque de Mafate - Reunion *


Le Grand Morne by Coralie Mercier, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Antibes, Cote d'Azur*










by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roquefort-sur-Soulzon, Aveyron (12)*
Roquefort sur Soulzon by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Perrecy-les-Forges*, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21476874123/​-


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Lyon (FR) by Tanguy Hussin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oriu de Monacia - Corse du Sud*


L'oriu de Monaccia by christophe MELCHERS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorges du Tarn - Lozère*


Gorges du Tarn, Lozère France by Patrick Demory, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Creole house, Cayenne, French Guiana


Maison créole by Laurent Asselin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gourdon, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Untitled by Rudy Pokorný, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rochelle - Charente Maritime*


20160605-020749 by PierreV Explorateur de la Venise Verte, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ariane 5 launch, Cayenne, French Guiana


Tir d'Ariane 5 VA 223 et coucher de soleil by Laurent Asselin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Tropez, Var (83)*
St.tropez by raphael azur, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne*









Château de Bonaguil by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Opio*, Alpes-Maritimes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









http://www.camping-loreedazur.fr/camping-alpes-maritimes/galerie-photos/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse (the pink city), Haute-Garonne


Purple sunset by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Midi-Pyrénées*









Brumes matinales sur le village by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Saint-Sulpice de Favières*, Essonne, Île-de-France :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22030869923/​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> *Millau, Aveyron (12)*
> Roquefort sur Soulzon by thierry llansades, on Flickr


Actually, this picture hasn't been taken in Millau but here (as indicated on the caption) in the small town of Roquefort-sur-Soulzon (25km far from Millau) just in front the offices of the main Roquefort manufacturing company ("Société")...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, this picture hasn't been taken in Millau but here (as indicated on the caption) in the small town of Roquefort-sur-Soulzon (25km far from Millau) just in front the offices of the main Roquefort manufacturing company ("Société")...


Thanks for point it out. I allready edit with the correct name... kay:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Eyzies - Dordogne*


Les Eyzies by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villedieu-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Château de Villedieu sur Indre by Jean-Luc, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arches and mosaic ceiling of Fourviere basilica, Lyon, Rhône


Arches and mozaic ceiling of Fourviere basilica, Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Moustiers Ste Marie by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montpellier, Hérault*


entre la rue St Croix et St Pierre by nogood57, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Biron*, Dordogne, Aquitaine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandbrossy_photographies/15433137573/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espalion - Aveyron*


Le vieux palais et le vieux pont d'Espalion by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Paris*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barrage de Vallabregues, Gard (30)*
Barrage de Vallabregues (30) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beach in Morgat, Finistère*


Petit Paradis by Erwan Le Roux, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Incity and Part Dieu Tower at Lyon city, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montpellier, Hérault*


Montpellier - In the street by Amaury VIAN - http://www.fool-artistic.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nevache, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*









Matin à Névache by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Beynac - Dordogne*


Beynac, Dordogne, Périgord, France by Mr Gourmand, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gavarnie, Midi-Pyrénées*









En approchant du Cirque de Gavarnie by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Pierreclos*, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22844366157/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sauzon - Morbihan*


Colorful Sauzon Harbour by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## ground0 (Jun 28, 2016)

Amazing clicks


----------



## ground0 (Jun 28, 2016)

Omg beautiful.which camera u using


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
mont-saint-michel-6016x4016-france-town-castle-tourism-travel-4632 by Jan Marek, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


First lights of the day above the city of Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciboure, Aquitaine*









Maisons de Ciboure by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Île-de-Bréhat*, Côtes-d'Armor, Bretagne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20227760371/​


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Menton (Cote d'Azur)*









by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort de Joux - Doubt*


FORT DE JOUX & BRUMES MATINALES (Re-publié pour fêter le 400e favori enregistré le 26/05/2015 ! Merci à tous ! Many Thanks to all of you !) by Alain ♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Strasbourg*, Bas-Rhin


Strasbourg - place Kléber by thibauld favre, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Hotel Dieu and a part of La Part Dieu Building, Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Welcome back charpentier :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade au Pont d'Espagne, Cauterets, Midi-Pyrénées*









Cascade au Pont d'Espagne by Liliane Paingaud, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val Belleville - Savoie*


Val Belleville - Savoie - France by Felina Photography - in the Swiss Alps , on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Boyshow said:


> Welcome back charpentier :cheers: :banana:


Seconded!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Boyshow, Alexandru, thank you for your welcome :cheers:

*The Valgaudemar*, Hautes-Alpes


43-44-45-46 by Damien Lanfranca, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Gorges du Verdon


Gorges du Verdon - Provence - oct 2015 by AlCapitol, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Defense, Île-de-France*









La Defense by Pascal, sur Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Béziers Cathedral, Hérault*



Cathédrale (XIIIe-XVe s.) Saint-Nazaire, Béziers (Hérault, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Périgueux, Dordogne*

Périgueux by Hans Ringnalda, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cirque de Cilaos - Reunion*


Cirque de Cilaos - Piton Cabris - Ile de la Réunion by Ludovic RIVIERE, Photographe Réunion, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Boyshow said:


> *Lac de Gaube, Midi-Pyrénées*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Within a moment I thought it was the *Lac du Lauvitel, Isère*


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

cochise75 said:


> *Port Grimaud, Var*
> 
> 
> Port-Grimaud by  Eye Am Didier , sur Flickr


I can't believe my eyes. :shocked:

It can't be real at all. What a picturesque place!


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Fantastic dense view of La Défense, Paris


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Silano (2.0) said:


> I can't believe my eyes. :shocked:
> 
> It can't be real at all. What a picturesque place!


Here is the the marina, in the Gulf of Saint Tropez:

https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Port+Grimaud/@43.2709405,6.579743,1178m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x12cec87667496ad3:0x5f4a85b03904c2ce!8m2!3d43.2737293!4d6.5768301


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac de Payolle, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Lac de Payolle by Janick Norman Leroy, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*


Saint-Malo by -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Veauchette, Rhône-Alpes*









Veauchette - Loire by Nadine Eyraud, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mauvezin - Gers*


Sur con ropa de fiesta by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cahors - Lot*


Cahors à la tombée de la nuit by Cyril Novello, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

L’Harmonie, a sculpture from Charles-Alphonse-Achille Gomery, Opera Garnier, Paris


L'harmonie & Tour Eiffel IV by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Le château, le Parlement de Navarre, l'ancien hôtel Gassion, le clocher de Saint Martin, Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grignan, Drôme*



Grignan (Drôme) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Pierre-de-Chartreuse, Isère


Saint-Pierre-de-Chartreuse by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

The Eiffel tower & Notre-Dame de Paris :


Tricolore II by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaison la Romaine - Vaucluse*


Old City by vachetscotish, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Bren said:


> Saint-Pierre-de-Chartreuse, Isère
> 
> 
> Saint-Pierre-de-Chartreuse by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


Actually, it's not Saint-Pierre-de-Chartreuse but *Saint-Pierre-d'Entremont* (10km far from the first town). 


This village has the particularity of having a "twin village" in the Savoie department, which also has the same name. But on your picture, on the foreground, the houses are in the Isère part whereas the houses on the background (and the mountain) are in the Savoie part...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bagnères-de-Luchon, Haute-Garonne (31)*
P1060265 by Viv Marsh, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Pont Bir-Hakeim*, Paris :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/navsarius/14344004602/​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Orléans Cathedral*, Loiret









http://minoeibloggosfaeren.blogspot.fr/2012/06/le-vieil-orleans-et-son-nouveau-tramway.html


----------



## jexx94 (Jun 16, 2010)

Titus-Pullo said:


> Another view of *Mont-Saint-Michel*, Manche, Normandy :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cette photo est incroyable! :drool: sans mots mg:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bastia, Haute-Corse


IMG_4902 by cool DARYSHOOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luynes - Indre et Loire*


Luynes (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Béthune, Pas de Calais *



Béthune (Pas-de-Calais) - Grand-Place by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Saint-Étienne-du-Mont*
Saint-Étienne-du-Mont by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Théâtre des Célestins*, Lyon, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anotherangle/13518534925/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Revel, Haute-Garonne (31)*
farbojo Revel Haute Garonne France 2016 by roger's regor's, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Calvi, Haute-Corse


Feu Artifice Calvi 082015-3 by cool DARYSHOOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarlat la Canéda - Dordogne*


莎拉小鎮 Sarlat la Canéda by Masaru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bailly-le-Franc, Aube* - Église de l'Exaltation de la Sainte Croix 



Bailly-le-Franc (Aube) - Église de l'Exaltation de la Sainte Croix (église à pans de bois) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Impérial Palace*, Annecy, Haute-Savoie, Rhône-Alpes :









http://hoteletlodge.fr/hotels/imperial-palace-annecy/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
IMG_7594 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Happy Bastille day 


Bastille Day 2015 by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Severac - Aveyron*


Sunset au Château de Sévérac by Cédric TETART, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Paris*, Champs-Elysées, Bastille Day 2016 :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ministere_interieur/27687033253/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ambleteuse, Pas-de-Calais * - Vauban's Fort Mahon



Le fort d'Ambleteuse, version couleur. by Laure, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chichilianne*, Isère









http://perso.numericable.fr/passieres/chichitrieves.htm


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Climbing the _Grands Charmoz_, _Mont Blanc Massif_








*LES GRAND CHARMOZ © Rene Robert*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montereau-Fault-Yonne, Seine-et-Marne* (an outpost of the Paris metropolitan area)


Collegiale_Notre-Dame_et_St-Loup(11) by communaute commune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*



Eiffel Tower - Golden Shower by Jean Roulin, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Metz (Moselle)*


Metz by Aviller71, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Tévennec lighthouse, Finistère, **Brittany*


_4LN9529-Tevennec by Brestitude, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moirans-en-Montagne, Jura (39)*
Moirans en Montagne by Paul-Edouard Pinot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sixt-Fer-à-Cheval, Haute-Savoie


Cascade du Rouget - Sixt Fer à Cheval - 01 by Laurent GLASSON, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montereau-Fault-Yonne, Seine-et-Marne* 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/molinariphotos/6725808039/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Sauvetat - Gers*


Lamothe-Goas à l'heure des brumes by Pierre-Paul Feyte, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Carennac, Lot*



Carennac by yngwiemanux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Evian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Evian-les-Bains, France by Sam Welch, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Hautes-Alpes


Lac Miroir (2 215m), Queyras, French Alps by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montereau-Fault-Yonne, Seine-et-Marne* 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8309510127/in/photostream//


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villeneuve d'Entraunes - Alpes Maritime*


Villeneuve d'Entraunes by Gilles Couturier, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gordes, Vaucluse*



Gordes at Sunrise by Dan Froese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Megève, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Les petites calèches ont mis leurs imperméables ! by HELENE BAUDART, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lake Sainte-Anne, Hautes-Alpes


Lac Saint Anne (2 415m), Queyras, French Alps by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curemonte - Correze*


Curemonte 6 by Fred Adams LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Hospice Comtesse*, Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jsebouvi/8007013598/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chantilly, Oise


Chantilly castle by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albertville, Savoie (73)*
Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellac - haute Vienne*


Bellac MG_2331 by THIERRY TAVARES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avoriaz - Haute Savoie*



Avoriaz-4681.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

The Alps are beautiful.


----------



## jexx94 (Jun 16, 2010)

Impressionnant!


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bassac abbey, Charente


L'abbaye de Bassac by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Morzine-Avoriaz, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Ruisseau des Gets by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Toulon, Var*









https://flic.kr/p/B7PJNg

Pretty chuffed that I just managed to book for a holiday here in this pic (somewhere near the beaches) for next week. 

Six years ago I was taking a pic from the exact opposite angle: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105561746#post105561746


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Les Grandes Écuries de Chantilly (Oise)*


DSC_3151-1 Vue sur les Grandes Ecuries by YVES NEVEJANS, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Palais du Luxembourg, Paris


Palais du Luxembourg by Laurent BASTIDE, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Valençay, Indre*

Château de Valancay (Indre) by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seyssel - Haute Savoie*


Seyssel et le Rhône by denisbecaudphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
The Last Breakaway on the Champs-Élysées by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Festival Avignon, Vaucluse


Festival d'Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salins waterfall - Cantal*


Cascade de Salins - Cantal by Maxime Mialier, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Eymet*, Dordogne, Aquitaine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lemmerdeur64/14769393488/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg by Tony Marsden, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme 


Montbrun les Bains et sa région (26 ) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher*

Chaumont sur Loire by Jean-Claude MOUTON, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *Toulon, Var*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Closer look:









https://flic.kr/p/gxCGQJ


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Toulon, Var* 


Il y avait foule le 15 août au Mourillon by Jean-Pierre ZIMMER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poligny - Jura*


Poligny by ehresminator, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Paris*
Le Dôme des Invalides en perspective by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Tonnerre, Yonne

To get more details on the fosse Dionne (amazing source of deep water)https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fosse_Dionne


La fosse Dionne de Tonnerre (Yonne) by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Porte de la Craffe*, Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle, Lorraine :









http://graceandbradley.blogspot.fr/2012/05/nancy-france.html​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cucuron - Vaucluse*


Cucuron by Serge Robert 984, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
44 - pont de Saint-Nazaire by Fabinambule, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

*Mont Granier North Face (1933m), Chartreuse Massif, Isère/Savoie*

Mont Granier, North face by virole_bridee, on Flickr


Mont Granier by Yannick BETHGNIES, on Flickr










Impressive landslides occured there in January and May. Respectively 120.000 and 50.000 cubic metres of rock fell of the mountain.
Several amateur video makers captured the last one, which caused some disruption on nearby roads du to massive debris flows. 
Here's a closer look on the wall, following the rockslide (filmed by a drone).


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


Le Rocher de la Vierge. Biarritz by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Hameau de la Reine*, Versailles, Île-de-France :









https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamea...ameau_de_la_Reine_-_Château_de_Versailles.jpg​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saou - Drome*


au dessus de saou by Grégoire de Finance, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*
Béziers by Michail Kirkov, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Troyes, Aube


Maisons à colombages troyennes by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Houdan*, Yvelines, Île-de-France :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreakirkby/3959237107/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belvédère des Recrettes, vallée du Doubs - Doubs*


2014-08-24-Le-Locle-17 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Le lapin et le pigeon... The rabbit and the pigeon... #Darktable #OlympusE-M10 by Michel Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Château-d'Oléron on Oléron island, Charente-Maritime


Château-d'Oléron by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chauvigny - Vienne*


2016-06-21 085537 Chauvigny by Alain Colomb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dole, Jura (39)*
Dole (61) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lons-Le-Saunier (my home town), Jura


Lons-le-saunier, Jura , France by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Basilique Notre-Dame d'Avioth*, Meuse, Lorraine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hocusfocus55/14656112242/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rodern - Haut Rhin*


Automne à Rodern by Altair2134, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Loue river, Doubs


France - Franche-Comté, Doubs - Vallée de la loue - Lizine-13 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Etretat Beach, Normandie


France by Moyan Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Libourne, Gironde (33)*
Libourne by Tony Marsden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladoye sur Seille - Jura*


Jurassic Green by Hervé P, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*4 Cantons, Villeneuve-d'Ascq (Nord)*


4 Cantons by Sébastien Croës, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gisclard Bridge - Pyrénées-Orientales*


Pont Gisclard, Midi-Pyrénées by Steve Dodkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau, Bressuire, France by Andy King, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Rochepot, Côte-d'Or


France, Bourgogne, Rochepot-5 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*La Couvertoirade*, Aveyron, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17887671550/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or


France, Bourgogne, Semur-en-auxois_-6 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Dorat, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Le Dorat, Hte-Vienne by philippe***, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lac de Ste-Croix - Var*


Lac de Ste-Croix (Alpes-de-Haute-Provence, France) by Lautergold, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Wihr-au-Val, Haut-Rhin


Alsace - Wihr-au-val by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Cassel*, Nord-Pas-de-Calais :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9521619297/​


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

_City of ANGERS_ - _MAINE et LOIRE_

_KALOUGUINE residence_

http://dore-scalabre.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/1507_Kalouguine_01.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Place Carriat, Bourg-en-Bresse by copetan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chalon - Jura*


View from Château-Chalon by Chris Guy, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Bren said:


> Lons-Le-Saunier (my home town), Jura
> 
> 
> Lons-le-saunier, Jura , France by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


Lovely. You should post more often about it.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Priory of Longpré, Haramont*, Aisne


Haramont (Aisne) - Prieuré de Longpré - Etang devant le grand logis by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

jose l. said:


> *Chalon - Jura*
> 
> 
> View from Château-Chalon by Chris Guy, on Flickr


Actually this village is Voiteur, the picture was taken from Chateau-Chalon


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Lovely. You should post more often about it.


The clock tower and theatre, Lons-le-Saunier (about 14 km from Voiteur- see my previous post), Jura


lons le saunier . 39 jura by jean-marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitre, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
P1270988 by azama8, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Loge de mer*, Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales, Languedoc-Roussillon :









http://www.detoursenfrance.fr/destinations/escapades/perpignan-un-visage-catalan-et-francais-2081


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala di Palu/Anse de Palo - Corse du Sud*


Cala di Palu (Corsica) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château d'Écouen*, Val-d'Oise


Backside of the Château d'Écouen, France by Monceau, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lavigny with it two castles, chapel and vineyards, Jura


Lavigny, Jura by jean-paul lambermont-ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dax, Landes (40)*
petite balade à DAX by Jean-Michel M, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Saint-Geniez-d'Olt-et-d'Aubrac*, Aveyron, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tisstit/2932654168/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pointe de Ressassat - Haute Savoie*


Sixt - Pointe de Ressassat by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Garde-Guérin*, Lozère


P6170144 by Eric, sur Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

*A TGV going to Paris meets the 241-P-17 steam locomotive going to Lyon on the Dombes line, Sathonay junction, Greater Lyon*







JL Poggi 100% steam on Rail Pictures


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Strasbourg (Bas-Rhin)*


Strasbourg by Aviller71, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mouthe said the small Siberia, Doubs


mouthe .25 doubs by jean-marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Quentin, Aisne (02)*
Vers l'Hôtel de Ville by Alex. Louis Engival, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Rocher de Dabo*, Moselle, Lorraine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/otpaysdedabo/4275991289/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aussois - Savoie*


Protected by mountains... by Terence S. Jones, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hell-Bourg*, Réunion


Hell Bourg (Salazie) by Oli Henguelle, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Conliège, Jura


Conliège, Jura by jean-paul lambermont-ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
IMG_7673 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

De nombreux étages plus tard by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Granville, La Manche


Granville by Guy_D_2010, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

On vit pas dans le même Lyon by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saignon - Vaucluse*


Saignon (Vaucluse) by reneve31, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Tour Totem by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
La cathédrale de Bourges by Emmanuel Thiry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Faouet - Morbihan*


Sainte-Barbe du Faouët - Octobre 2015 by Philippe Hernot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brantes - Vaucluse*


brantes_ventoux_01 by The Pingus, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine

Saint Malo depuis la plage by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ploumanach, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Ploumanac'h by Claude No., on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

*Dijon*, Côte-d'Or









http://france-guide.livejournal.com/132532.html


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Davenescourt*, Somme, Picardie :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/xavnco2/16926516741/​


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Vendredi dernier by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Vranken Pommery Champagne Cellars, Reims (Marne)*


Domaine des champagnes Vranken-Pommery Monopole (1868), Reims (51) by Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Honfleur, Calvados


Port d'Honfleur by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Îles du Vent*, Polynésie française :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-laffontas/6691373859/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poitiers - Vienne*


Poitiers by Richardb photographies, on Flickr


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ne-Position.svg/220px-Vienne-Position.svg.png


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Summer 2016 - Dans les rues de la ville (Puy en Velay - France)33.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Pourquoi prendre de la hauteur si c'est pas pour regarder en bas ? by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Yville-sur-Seine, Seine-Maritime


Plein Soleil by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Névez*, Finistère, Bretagne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/regnaluob/8053989508/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Falgoux Valley - Cantal*


DSC_0496 by Guillermo Celestian, on Flickr


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...al-Position.svg/220px-Cantal-Position.svg.png


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Nancy by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Beaumesnil castle, Eure


Château de Beaumesnil by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vallée D'Arrens - Hautes-Pyrénées*


Un suspiro de luz. by Iñaki Larrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Biarritz par forte marée coéfficient de 103) by Lionel Gams, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Premier noir et blanc by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Trécesson castle, Campénéac, Morbihan


Le Temps des Forteresses by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blavet Valley - Morbihan*


La vallée du Blavet cet après-midi / Languidic 56 by Christine Le Gallic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand Irisbus Crealis Neo 18 N° 808 T2C arrive sur gare sncf 26-08-16 P.Rostoucher by Patrick Rostoucher, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Lyon, ma belle by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Martin-de-Boscherville, Seine-Maritime


Saint-Georges de Boscherville by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Strasbourg train station, Alsace*

Gare de Strasbourg by Edouard, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esparros - Hautes Pyrénées*


Sur con ropa de fiesta by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Concoret, Morbihan


Riverside by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
VALENCE by Alain PLAQUET, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Place de la Comédie by night*, Montpellier, Hérault, Languedoc-Roussillon :









http://news.infurma.es/contract/the...thron-to-the-rythm-of-montpellier-music/14062​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ramatuelle - Var*


France | Ramatuelle by M. Sebregts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soultzeren - Haut Rhin*


Soultzeren by Léon HUCORNE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lake Grand Maclu, Jura


Le Grand Maclu by Karosei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg XIII-55.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vergisson and Roche de Solutré, Saône-et-Loire


La descente sur Vergisson by Chemose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rully - Saône et Loire*


Bourgogne by Christel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-l'Assomption*, Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne, Midi-Pyrénées :









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cathédrale_Notre_Dame_de_l'Assomption_de_Montauban.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Verrerie (Le Creusot), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau_verrerie_02 by JdelPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Menton*


RRLPhotos-1.jpg by Robert Read Labro, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Col des Aravis, Savoie


Petite halte pour admirer le paysage by Chemose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuara beach/Scandola Nature Reserve - Corse du Sud*


View of Tuara beach by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Après Match 8ième de final Euro 2016 France-Eire by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Villandry castle and gardens, Indre-et-Loire


Villandry - la douce France by Chemose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cirque de Navacelles - Gard*


Navacelles-13 by Voyage Des Hermes, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2016)

*The port of Nice (Lympia port)*









http://www.tunliweb.no/SM/alb_nice.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Rue Serpenoise - Metz (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cormatin castle, Saône-et-Loire


Le Chateau de Cormatin by Chemose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Pierre - Martinique*


Saint Pierre, Martinique by Elizabeth Nemmers, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

*Ségur-le-Château*, Corrèze









http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chamberý, Savoie (73)*
GOPR4440 by Florian Rimml, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône and Mont Blanc in the background


Les tours de la Part-Dieu et le Mont-Blanc by Chemose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sormiou - Bouches-du-Rhône*


Sormiou by Olivier Flambeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
DSC02889.jpg by olivier brisson, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chassy, Saône-et-Loire


Chateau et Eglise de Chassy by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Laizé, Saône-et-Loire


Eglise de Laizé Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Digoine*, Palinges, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jean25420/7166199551/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pilat Dunes - Gironde*


Untitled by Brulama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Millau viaduct (Millau), Aveyron (12)*
The Millau Viaduct by Kevin Haasnoot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Sernin-du-Bois, Saône-et-Loire


Prieuré et donjon de Saint Sernin du Bois by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Pont Émiland-Gauthey*, Gueugnon, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10991438365/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Orres - Haute Alpes*


Les Orres by Dav Id, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
20160507140755_IMG_6512 by F. R. W., on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sigy-le-Châtel, Saône-et-Loire


Sigy le Chatel 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Chaos d'Uchon*, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]06/14067101313/in/album-72157636358632094/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mons - Var*


Mons, Var, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brest, Finistère (29)*
2016.10.03, Brest, France by Erwin Widmer, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Waterfall on the Hérisson creek, Jura


Cascades du Hérisson, Jura, France by Mickael Boillot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hautvilliers- Marne*


Ville Epernay by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Pierre-d'Albigny, Savoie


Massif des Bauges et château de Miolans, Savoie, France by Mickael Boillot, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Chateau de Challain, Maine-et-Loire*

chateau de challain by Paul van Oss, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
La maison des tanneurs à Strasbourg. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Honfleur*, Calvados, Normandie :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/djpig91/8576109901/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Monrecour (Saint-Vincent de Cosse), Dordogne (24)*
DSCF0311 Domaine de Monrecour, Saint-Vincent de Cosse (Dordogne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap de Carteret - Manche*


Cap de Carteret, Manche, France by Fabrice B, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bren said:


> Morez, Jura


These colours are stunning


IMG_5218 Viaducs de Morez Jura by Roland Dumont Girard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Rue de Pau, France by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

*Rocks of Vergisson & Solutré, Monts du Mâconnais, South Burgundy*

Les 2 Roches by Chemose, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Strasbourg*, Bas-Rhin


Strasbourg by Randi Hausken, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Forts de l'Esseillon*, Avrieux, Savoie :









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...de_l'Esseillon_-_Redoute_Marie-Thérèse_-1.JPG​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellac - Haute Vienne*


CHURCH OF NOTRE DAME AT BELLAC -(20131107-DSC_9192©ELN) by Errol Niblett, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Nice*


Nice Côte d'Azur France by HSSand, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Abbaye lake, Grande Rivière, Jura


IMG_1448.Lac de L'Abbaye Jura by Roland Dumont Girard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
IMG_5904 by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Chartreuse Notre-Dame-du-Val-de-Bénédiction*, Villeneuve-lès-Avignon, Gard, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tolliv/15698463684/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foix - Ariege*


Château de Foix by Luc, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lamoura, Jura


IMG_2446-Modifier by Roland Dumont Girard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Girolata - Corse du Sud*


Girolata by Raphaël Savarit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chapelle St. Pancrasse (Digne-les-Bains), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
_DSC2065-2 by Yves CLARA, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Evantail waterfall on the Hérisson creek, Jura


IMG_2763a by Roland Dumont Girard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lantosque - Alpes Maritimes*


Lantosque by Gilles Couturier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Place Castellane - Marseille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Rousses, Jura


IMG_3957fl Lac des Rousses by Roland Dumont Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Sainte-Thérèse church, Metz, Moselle*

Metz by summer sz, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sixt fer A Cheval - Haute Savoie*


Untitled by Is Land, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Battlements - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Dernières lueurs sur Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queuille - Puy de Dome*


Le méandre de Queuille by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Cocathédrale Saint-Michel*, Sospel, Alpes-Maritimes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4711814895/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Pont Valentré - Cahors by michael_jeddah, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Avignon, Vaucluse


Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - Pyrénées Atlantiques*


El Chabolo (Biarritz) by atvjavi, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Roubion, Alpes-Maritimes 


Roubion - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
IMG_9173 by R-V-P, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Carcassonne*


Arribant a Carcassona / Arriving at Carcassonne by SBA73, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Massiac - Cantal*


chapelle Sainte Madeleine, Massiac (A75) by UndaJ, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


vue sur la Défense ...... by cracotte 17, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourgoin-Jallieu, Isère (38)*
A street of B.J. at the morning by Nicolas LEFORESTIER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Hunawihr, Haut-Rhin


Eglise Saint-Jacques-le-Majeur, Hunawihr, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lugdunum, the City of Lights by Stéphane NinO, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Hauvillers, Marne


Hauvillers by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
IMG_3544 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montmort-Lucy, Marne


chateau-Monmort-lucy by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Eglise by Andrew M Butler, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Champagne Vineyards


sur-la-route-du-Champagne by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Chapelle des Pénitents Gris*, Aigues-Mortes, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chapelle_des_Pénitents_gris.JPG​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
a trip to Nice is always a nice trip by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mareuil-sur-Ay, Marne


Chateau-Mareuil-sur-Ay by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
2016-08-17 11.02.00.jpg by dpsavage, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Chapelle du collège des Jésuites*, Eu, Seine-Maritime, Normandie :









http://mapio.net/s/38648876/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Signy-le-Petit, Ardennes


Signy-le-Petit (Ardennes) - Eglise fortifiée Saint-Nicolas by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laragne-Montéglin, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
094 La Charce by Stéphane LAGARDE, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Roman Triumphal Arch of Orange (Vaucluse)*


Orange : l'arc de triomphe by Bernard Delefosse, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Rumigny, Ardennes


Rumigny (Ardennes) - Eglise Saint-Sulpice by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cabris, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Untitled by Christian Salomé, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Collégiale Notre-Dame-des-Marais*, Villefranche-sur-Saône, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5812777907/in/photostream/​


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

*Lac des Rousses, Haut Jura*
lac des rousses 
by Olivier Débot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Arbres vs Ville / Trees vs City by Sébastien Majerowicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vercors - Drome side*


Wonderful hills - French countryside by CLUC, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Colmar*, Haut-Rhin, Alsace :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/6315502718/​


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

*Château de Falaise*, Calvados


Chelmsford to Nantes by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phare du Four (Porspoder), Finistère (29)*
Phare de Four by breizhile, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Le Cube Orange by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Grave - Hautes Alpes*


LaGrave_20120809_0082 by Matteo Lanzoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
château de Castelnau - Bretenoux by Denis Vandewalle, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Havre, Seine-Maritime


Le Havre by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arras en Lavedan - Hautes Pyrénées*


Arras-en-Lavedan view from Arcizans-Avant lake by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Ventoux, Drôme (26)*
MM_2016-10-22_14-07-28_P-K50__003205_0p by Marc Morel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


lyon by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morlaix / Finistère (29)


Morlaix by -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megeve - Haute Savoie*


Glorious Green by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Bastia-3089 by Laurent Madelaine, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lille, Nord


La vielle bourse by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bourg, St Maurice - Savoie*


The Hills Are Alive... by _skynet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Martial, Ardèche


Joli village de saint Martial Ardeche France !!!🐂🌲 by damien campana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Boulevard de la Liberté - Lille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puye de Dome/ Auvergne*



♪ Above the Fog ♪ by gael trijasson, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Garabit viaduct, Cantal


Viaduc de Garabit Gustave Effel Paris la tour !!Cantal France 🐂🇫🇷 by damien campana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nemours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
77 Nemours - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Puy de Dome*

*Puy de Dome*



T2016-09-06_012 Puy de Dome 4 by DB 399 101-5, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Goudes, Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Les Goudes Marseille France ☀ by damien campana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eus - Pyrénées Orientales*


Eus Pyrénées-Orientales by Alwin Nöller, on Flickr


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...vg/220px-Pyrénées-Orientales-Position.svg.png


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
IMG_3465 by Marc FAVREAU, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Ciotat, Bouches-du-Rhône


Port de la Ciotat près deMarseille!!!☀😎 by damien campana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Martin Vesubie - Alpes Maritime*


Saint-Martin-Vésubie by Hatsuo Adachihara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roanne, Loire (42)*
Théâtre, Roanne by Michaël Martin, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Villa Viardot, Troyes (Aube)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lafrizzy/17284773196/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Millau viaduct, Aveyron


Untitled by damien campana, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château-Landon*, Seine-et-Marne, Île-de-France :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20838959548/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lescun - Pyrénées Atlantiques*


Le réveil du cirque by René Carrère, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
France - Saumur by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Kerguelen Islands, French Southern and Antarctic Lands*


Relief de Kerguelen by SimonFournier, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duras - Lot et Garonne*


fete_des_vignerons_duras_2011_93 by La Maison des Vignerons de Duras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


Pau Castle by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Abbatiale Sainte-Marie*, Souillac, Lot, Midi-Pyrénées :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14838737503/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sierck les Bains - Moselle*


Sierck-les-Bains - Blick nach Osten by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Albi, Tarn


le Tarn et le quartier de la Madeleine by jean marc losey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Renaissance Le Havre Seine Maritime by Jérôme Turpin, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Abbey of Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert*, Hérault


DSC06676 - Abbaye de Gellone by Olivier Courtois, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camaret Sur Mer - Finistere*


E L'IMMENSITA'.......SI APRE INTORNO A NOI....... by Irene ♥´¨`♥, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Obernai*, Bas-Rhin, Alsace :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/routedeschateauxdalsace/17189541838/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Provence landscape


the red car by jean marc losey, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Castelnau, Prudhomat, Lot*


Castelnau 02 by Alain Devisme, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Corton André*, Aloxe-Corton, Côte-d'Or, Bourgogne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29898956646/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Figeac - Lot*


Figeac by Tourisme en Occitanie, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Vascoeuil, Eure*



Château de Vascoeuil (Eure) - Le château et le colombier by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Viaduc de Millau by damphid, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Nimes, Gard


Nimes by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Place Gailleton*, Lyon, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19126492886​


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Reims (Marne)*


Ancien comptoir de l'industrie [1922]- Reims by Laurent. D Ruamps, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Quentin - Aisne*


Saint-Quentin - Basilique, encore by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Porte du Croux, Nevers n°2 by Alexandre Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

HST bridges crossing the Rhône river


Pont TGV Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Pont de Rohan*, Landerneau, Finister, Bretagne :









http://www.europeanbestdestinations.com/top/most-beautiful-bridges-in-europe/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fougeres - Ille et Vilaine*


428 Château de Fougères, France by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
france_2015_ 66 by boris bo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Eiffel Garden by fiatluxca, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Castelnou, Pyrénées-Orientales*


Pyrénées-Orientales by Lutz Hirschmann, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uzes - Gard*


Uzes, France by Jean Lees, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aiguèze, Gard (30)*

Aigueze. Provence. France by Ana González, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Avignon, Vaucluse


Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand , Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Quand le tram passe devant l'objectif ... by Cleostan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Calanque de Sormiou by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chateaugiron Ille et Vilaine*


Chateau de Chateaugiron (12 et 18éme siécles) Ille-et-Vilaine (1) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

A local emblem, Ecrins National Park, Hautes Alpes


Stambecco by pas.sionphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bonsecours, Seine-Maritime


Basilique Notre-Dame de Bonsecours by Thomas Lattelais, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
Moulins-sur-Allier by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ornans, Doubs


Ornans by Thomas Lattelais, on Flickr


----------



## MK Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

Montpellier 

More photos from this visit in the September 2014 folder at mkttransportphoto.smugmug.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aubusson - Creuse*


Aubusson by tiphaineduchesne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le-Puy-en-Velay Il by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Châtenois*, Bas-Rhin, Alsace :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10044305623/​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Clères, Seine-Maritime


Château de Clères (76) by Thomas Lattelais, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Lavardens*, Gers, Midi-Pyrénées :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14865034350/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Flour - Cantal*


Saint-Flour et sa cathédrale vue du ciel by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vascoeuil castle, Eure


Château et Colombier de Vascoeuil by Thomas Lattelais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blaye - Gironde*


Citadelle de Blaye by Fido_le_muet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Street by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Tourrettes-sur-Loup*, Alpes-Maritimes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









http://www.tourrettessurloup.com/index.php?galerie=media/image/galerie/xxfond_ecran​


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Monthimer (Orne)*


05-Château de Monthimer (Series 5 frames) by Serge THELLIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Mezanin (Nov 30, 2016)

:nuts::nuts::apple::apple:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne* - medieval market hall, built in 1479



La Halle (1479) de Milly la Forêt - Essonne 91 France by Joël HUGON, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Conche, Enchastrayes, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


La Conche-2020142 by Marcel Olry, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Abbaye d'Ebersmunster*, Bas-Rhin, Alsace :









http://www.tourisme-alsace.com/fr/222002854-Ebersmunster.html​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Confolens - Charente*


Confolens Dawn by James Whitesmith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
The photographer by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Place Stanislas, Nancy (Meurthe-et-Moselle)*


La Place Stanislas by Edith DuBois, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Barcelonnette, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Barcelonnette-2010115 by Marcel Olry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Le Père Noël Arrive ! by Bernard Bost, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loches - Indre et Loire*


Loches Castle by GIUSEPPE VIARIZZO, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Sauze, Enchastrayes, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Le Sauze-2020185 by Marcel Olry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
lyon by Patrick Ruiz, on Flickr










*Happy New Year to all!
Bonne année à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Happy New Year! *​
*Château de Jumilhac*, Dordogne, Aquitaine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18478458148/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Antonin Noble Val - Tarn et Garonne*


Saint-Antonin-Noble-Val 04 by Hervé MAGNIEZ, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Martin-de-Boscherville, Seine-Maritime* - Abbey of Saint-Georges



Abbaye Saint-Georges de Boscherville (Seine-Maritime) - Jardins by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Portbail, Manche 


Portbail by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Langres, Haute-Marne (52)*
Le Foy by Carsten Leinhäuser, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Créminil*, Estrée-Blanche, Nord-Pas-de-Calais :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pierrephotos62/8702231132/​


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

jose l. said:


> *Loches - Indre et Loire*
> 
> 
> Loches Castle by GIUSEPPE VIARIZZO, on Flickr


It's actually Langeais castle.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rock Solutré and Vergisson - Saone et Loire*



Roches de Solutré et Vergisson by Destination Saône-et-Loire, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Concarneau, Finistère 


fli-2 (3) by svenvenus, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mortagne-au-Perche, Orne *



Mortagne-au-Perche 344 by peterhala, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Tournette peak, Haute-Savoie


La tournette by Thomas Zimzak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Marseille, France, January 2017 251 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Saint-Quirin*, Moselle, Lorraine :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/helyo_gb/5500141237/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gaillac -Tarn*


Eglise de Laborie, Gaillac by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mollans-sur-Ouvèze, Drôme*



Mollans by @lain G, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Annecy, Haute-Savoie


Annecy by Thomas Zimzak, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Mirepoix*, Ariège, Midi-Pyrénées :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bastofs/6678308673/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergerac, Aquitaine*









Bergerac dans un miroir by Damia Bouic, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angouleme - Charente* 


Cathédrale Saint-Pierre d'Angoulême by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Les Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Melle Dulak, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Paris depuis L'institut de France by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Kaysersberg*, Haut-Rhin, Alsace :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/httpwwwflickrcomphotosbobrad/15851593734/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Sanguinaires - Corse du Sud*


Les Sanguinaires by teddonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
2016-08-01_ete_004 by Pierre LANNES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crozon - Finistere*


Presqu'Ile du Crozon by cha' photography & harimau' taken, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Douelle bridge, Lot


France - Douelle (Dordogne) by Jaap Postma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montluçon, Allier (03)*
Montluçon Clermont Ferrand Octobre 2016 by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Senlis - Oise*


Sunset over Senlis, France by Jason Kan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chartres, Eure-et-Loir


Cathedrale of Chartres by **Alex**!, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Porte Dijeaux*, Bordeaux, Aquitaine :









http://mapio.net/pic/p-86875786/​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Fontainebleau *castle on January 6. *Seine-et-Marne*









https://twitter.com/CFontainebleau/status/817437758167912449


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serres, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Serres, Hautes Alpes (05) by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Green lake, Haute-Savoie


Green Lake ( Passy ) by **Alex**!, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Église Saint-Nizier*, Lyon, Rhône-Alpes :









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Église_Saint-Nizier,_Lyon.jpg​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biron - Dordogne*


Le Château de Biron vu du ciel - Castle at Biron from above by David BARRIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois aan de Loire by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Villebon, Eure-et-Loir


Castle Villebon by **Alex**!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme (26)*
Montbrun-les-Bains, Rhone-Alpes, France by ricko800, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Quimper*, Finistère, Bretagne :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4725431802/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viviers - Ardeche*


Viviers by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Castle of Sleeping Beauty, Rigny-Ussé, Indre-et-Loire


After 2 days of travel ... many pictures will be coming ... by **Alex**!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
053 by blackeyecat.tw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pousthomy - Aveyron*


Pousthomy by Paco Calvino, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Turckheim*, Haut-Rhin, Alsace :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/httpwwwflickrcomphotosbobrad/14390576584/​


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*National Library of France, Paris*

Freshly renovated.

Salle Labrouste by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

River Lison, Doubs


vue panoramique Belvédère des Vestiges au dessus les Gorges du Lison - Alaise by Franck FERET, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Gordes in the Luberon, Provence:

View of the terraced hill village of Gordes in the Luberon by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Rochegude*, Gard, Languedoc :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18264298539/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sully Sur Loire - Loiret*


Sully-sur-Loire by Dominique ROCHAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Épernay, Marne (51)*
The power of champagne... After…. by Mark Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Rivière-Drugeon, Doubs 


miroir la rivière sur drugeon by Franck FERET, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Mende in Languedoc-Roussillon:

Mende by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Béziers*, Hérault, Languedoc :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dench26/5354679071/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gigondas - Vaucluse*


Mont Ventoux looking on Gigondas Vines by Qaelarne, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turenne, Corrèze*



Turenne 01 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Street by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Raffenot creek, Châteauvieux-les-Fossés, Doubs


Cascade de Raffenot by Franck FERET, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Louvre by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boree - Ardeche*


Borée by Michel d'Alissas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
AM17_0401 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Besançon, Doubs


Couche de soleil sur Besançon by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Étretat, Normandie:

Main street in Étretat, Normandie by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Eyzies - Dordogne*


Cliff houses by Peggy Archer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Amiens, au dessus des toits by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Grenoble, La Bastille


Un couple sur un banc by Benjamin Deforge, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château-Chalon, Jura


Château Chalon sous la neige by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mende - Lozere*


Up Side Down by Bastien HAJDUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac Achard, Isère (38)*
Balade vers le lac Achard by Julien Sabardu, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cléron castle, Doubs


Château de Cléron by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy Vieille-Ville en hiver by Didier HEROUX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crussol - Ardeche*


Crussol Classique by Béranger JANNELLI, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime* - Eglise Sainte-Jeanne-d'Arc



Rouen (Seine-Maritime) - Eglise Sainte-Jeanne-d'Arc by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dole, Jura


La Collégiale Notre-Dame de Dole avec la grande roue du marcher de noël. Photo prise au grand angle ce qui explique la forte distorsion sur la collégiale. by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Étretat:*

Falaises (cliffs) of Étretat by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Wolf Reflection by James Vanas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Najac - Aveyron *


Najac by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château des Allymes*, Ambérieu-en-Bugey, Ain, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franckfaipot/22010182604/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lavoûte-Chilhac, Haute-Loire *



Lavoûte-Chilhac (Haute-Loire, France by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Salins-les-Bains, Jura


Place de l'hotel de ville de Salins les bains by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
"Having a dinner next to the History" by Jesús Aledo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matheysine - Isere*


Mathesine by b.houchmandzadeh, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arbois, Jura


Place de la liberté à Arbois by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
44 - pont de Saint-Nazaire by Fabinambule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Affrique - Aveyron*


5319 GoogleMaps 19. IX. 2013. Paroisse Bon Pasteur Eglise Notre Dame Saint-Affrique 1 2013 S 2542 Toulouse_70 by Vladimir Tkalčić, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Église Saint-Pierre de Lachapelle, Tarn-et-Garonne*



© ADT82 Bernard Tauran-Lachapelle by tourisme tarn et garonne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frohmuhl - Bas Rhin*


Frohmuhl klassisch by hajomartini, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Planches-près-Arbois, Jura


L'hiver sors les crocs by Romain BRUOT Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
La Cathédrale Saint-Etienne de Bourges (Nuits Lumière) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bren said:


> Cléron castle, Doubs


One more


Câteau de CLERON by Romain BRUOT Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Old Stock Exchange, Lille, Nord*









Lille, France by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perigueux old street - Dordogne*


Perigueux by Kristijan Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chatillon-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
36 Chatillon-sur-Indre - Donjon by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Trigance, Var


Trigance-11061 by philippe murtas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vannes - Morbihan*


Vannes by Christèle Diguerher, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Église de la Madone del Poggio*, Saorge, Alpes-Maritimes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/papy06/10687886965/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Persay à Moulicent, Orne (61)*
Château de Persay à Moulicent dans le Perche by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Verdon river, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


verdon1 by philippe murtas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le reposoir - Haute Savoie*


Effet de brume !... by Jacques Burgunder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
EN1A3610 by Arnaud Mepoint, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bresque creek waterfall, Sillans-la-Cascade, Var


RAINBOW Sillans la cascade--2 by philippe murtas, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*La Turbie (Alpes-Maritimes)*

village de La Turbie (3) by Bernard Fourmond, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oradour Sur Glane - Haute Vienne*


Village Martyr d'Oradour-sur-Glane by Fred Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oradour-sur-Glane_massacre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Viaduc de Millau by damphid, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Porto-Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud


Palombaggia by philippe murtas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salers - Cantal*


Salers by Marina Marichka, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Serrières*, Trept, Isère, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14600574273/​


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Love this picture!

Need to see more of France. Have been to Paris twice and the Riviere 3 times and Marseille once, but it seems there are much more to see.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Erquy, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Erquy by Rafael Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*Mont Blanc*









*Tour du Mont Blanc* by *Mickaël Préti*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Amiens, Somme


Tour Perret by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avrieux, Savoie (73)*
Avrieux, Maurienne by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orange - Vaucluse*


Théâtre antique d'Orange, Vaucluse, France by Norto Méndez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Famous Transjurassienne these past 11th and 12th of Feb, Jura and Doubs



















http://www.leprogres.fr/sports/2017/01/06/tout-savoir-sur-la-transjurassienne-2017

http://www.transjurassienne.com/presentation/accueil-1-5.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aspremont, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Aspremont - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Genies - Dordogne*


St-Geniès, Dordogne by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Aubeterre-sur-Dronne, Charente


Eglise St Jacques by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le phare de l'île de Batz, Finistère (29)*
Le phare de l'île de Batz (à 5 km de Dossen) by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Allevard - Isere*


Allevard by Albert Loos, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cathedral Staint-Etienne cloister, Cahors, Lot


Cahors - Cathédrale St Etienne - Cloître by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## openminded1978 (Feb 8, 2017)

Si vous aimez le street art, je vous conseille http://www.guillaumeservos.com/street-art-paris/


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Institut de France*
Institut_de_France by Justin Savarre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Pierre D'Entremont - Isere
*

L'Entremont by Christophe Delaere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Pont Valentré - Cahors by michael_jeddah, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cathedral Saint-Michel, Carcassonne, Aude


Cathédrale St Michel by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Col de Leschaux, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Col de Leschaux by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Gets - Haute Savoie*


Les Gets, France by Michael Spry, on Flickr


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*Mont Blanc*









*Tour du Mont Blanc* by *Mickaël Préti*


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*Aiguille d'Argentière, Chamonix*








*The Aiguille d'Argentière as seen from Arête Forbe*s by *Stewart Miller Photography*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Gilles - Reunion Island*


Reunion island by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## TheRings (Feb 11, 2017)

*Sète* (l'Étang de Thau), l'Hérault (34), Occitanie, South of France:










©


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Citadel Vauban, Besançon, Doubs


FCL_8342.jpg by Fabien Zorin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzerche, Corrèze (19)*
Uzerche. by Gr⊙f: ⊙f the p⊙p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorges du Verdon - Alpes de Haute Provence*


Gorges du Verdon, Haute Provence by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Parisian mood by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Paris*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Martin Vesubie - Alpes Maritimes*


St Martin Vésubie by Jean-Yves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Alençon, les rues de la ville a la nuit tombante - Alençon, the streets of the city at nightfall 60 by Olivier HÉRON, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Metz, Moselle


Reflet glacé by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Paris*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auch - Gers*


Auch by Coline Buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Untitled by Seb M, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Metz, Moselle


Metz et sa banquise by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Cirq Lapopie - Lot*


Saint Cirq Lapopie Rooftops 8905.jpg by Ray Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Phare du Petit Minou, Finistère (29)*
Le Phare du Petit Minou - Brittany by Lollivier Stéphane, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bren said:


> Metz, Moselle


One more


Féérie des glaces by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Labrousse - Cantal*


Paysage du Cantal aux alentours de Labrousse (vue aérienne) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Avranches, Normandy*
Avranches, Normandy by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
Moulins-sur-Allier by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## TheRings (Feb 11, 2017)

*Arènes de Nîmes*, Gard (30), Occitanie, South of France:










©


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lake Saint-Point, Doubs


Un matin d'automne by Fréd.C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Place de la République - Lille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt St Mitchel from above - Manche*


Le Mont Saint-Michel à marée basse by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Castle Clos de Vougeot, Côte-d'Or


Paysage d'automne by Fréd.C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Périgord, Dordogne (24)*
Le Périgord by Bacles Mickael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Annecy lake from above - Haute Savoie*


The Garden by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dinard, Ille-et-Vilaine


Dinard by Fréd.C, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Carcassonne*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sancerre - Cher
*

Sancerre (Cher), vue aérienne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Hameau de Cominac & Mont Valier, Ercé, Ariège

Cominac sous la neige (Ariège) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eze, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Town of Eze - Cote d'Azur, France by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lods, Doubs


Lods (Doubs, Franche Comté) by Pierre Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Roche - Val d’Oise*


Vue aérienne de La Roche-Guyon by photopoésie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*
End of sunny day by Viktor K., on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ornans, Doubs


Ornans by Annick Cognard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lescun - Pyrenees Atlantiques*


Le réveil du cirque by René Carrère, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
JLM-France - Caen - Esplanade Jean-Marie Louvel - 2012-0003 by Luc & JM PPP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Maisons à colombages à Dinan "Bretagne France" by josiane Lavielle, on Flickr


----------



## casadu93 (Mar 1, 2017)

je suis nouveau,qui habite a la region lorraine??


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Grancey-le-Château-Neuvelle, Côte-d'Or 


Grancey le Château by Annick Cognard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiry Ourscamp - Oise*


Abbaye Notre-Dame d'Ourscamp by BDM Photographie, on Flickr


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Oise-Position.svg/220px-Oise-Position.svg.png


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Paris*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
DSCF7289 by Freddy G., on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Palais des Papes (Palace of the Popes), Avignon - Vaucluse*

The seat of Western Christianity during the 14th century.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Avignon,_Palais_des_Papes_depuis_Tour_Philippe_le_Bel_by_JM_Rosier.jpg?uselang=fr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saugues - Haute Loire*


Panorama_Saugues by philippe***, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Paris*
Barbes-Rochechouart by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Musée des civilisations de l'Europe et de la Méditerranée, Marseille*
mucem de nuit. by Damien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
IMG_7594 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grésy-sur-Aix, Savoie (73)*
2017.03.17 GRESY AILLOUDS CHAMPS (35) by Jolivet Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aussois - Savoie*


aussois by Nami Quenby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Turenne, Corrèze (19)*
Turenne (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ornans, Doubs


Ornans Bords de Loue by Pierre Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pralognan La Vanoise - Savoie*


DSC_1078 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Amiens Cathedral dominating the town by Kevin Norman, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Grenoble, Isère


grenoble by Damien.B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribeauvillé - Haut Rhin*


Châteaux de Ribeauvillé - le Girsberg by Altair2134, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Virieu*, Isère, Rhône-Alpes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4957223903/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)
*Fougères, Bretagne, France by Michel TOSI, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Grenoble, Isère


Falaise du Moucherotte by Damien.B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eus - Pyrénées Orientales*


Eus Pyrénées-Orientales by Alwin Nöller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
Sete #2 (Sete, France) by Chuck McMurtrey, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Salon-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône


Salon de Provence by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laval - Mayenne* 


LAVAL by Christophe Lerouge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Hippolyte, Haut-Rhin (68)*
VILLAGE de St-HIPPOLYTE en ALSACE, FRANCE by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Une heure bleue surnaturelle. by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bitche - Moselle *


Bitche by Luc Hermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Suscinio by Patrice BAISSAC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puilaurens - Aude*


Puilaurens by Bartosz Czubak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc du Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Viaduc du Millau / France by Samir Mohamed, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Les orgues de flandre by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Le printemps à Toulouse by Ville de Toulouse, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cathedral Sainte-Cécile, Albi, Tarn


Sainte cecile @ Albi by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis (93)*
Saint-Denis, Porte de Paris by Ernst Kers, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toward Saint-Mathieu, Strasbourg, Alsace*









Toward Saint-Mathieu by Nicolas H, sur Flickr​


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Notre-Dame du Val de Grace, Paris


Val de Grace by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
JHM-1996-fdb-006 - Château de la Roche, sur la Loire, France by Jean-Henri Manara, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Palais Royal, Paris


Matin Parisien by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vittel, Vosges (88)*
Vittel Vosges by stephane333, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vauville - Manche*


Mare de Vauville (Manche-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Palais Bourbon library, Paris


Bibliotheque Palais Bourbon by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Palais de la Bourse*, Marseille, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18023514629/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bayeux - Calvados*


- Bayeux HDR Normandie by beatrice BL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Les cabanes de plage du Havre se mettent à la couleur by Rolye, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sévérac-le-Château, Aveyron


En Aveyron by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valognes - Manche*


Eglise Saint Malo de Valognes (Manche-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont Ferrand: Place de Jaude by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Carrousel, Paris


Carrousel by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne*, Île-de-France :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9770429253/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sens - Yonne*


Sens 89 (Hôtel de ville et cathédrale St Etienne) by GK Sens-Yonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
44 - pont de Saint-Nazaire by Fabinambule, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sainte-Chapelle, Paris


Sainte Chapelle by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bourisp - Hautes Pyrénées*


Vu d'en haut by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Normandie (Étretat), Seine-Maritime (76)*
Pont de Normandie by Maëlick, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Mont Saint-Vincent at dawn, Saône & Loire, Burgundy

Mont-St-Vincent by Anthony Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lac de Monteynard-Avignonet, Isère*



Lac de Monteynard (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Métro station Cité, Paris


Station Cite by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ouessant, Finistère (29)*
Quand la mer se déchaîne by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valensole - Alpes de Haute Provence
*

Valensole by Manosque Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Strasbourg (Bas-Rhin)*


Maison Kamertzell (Strasbourg) by Jean-Luc Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chapel Notre-Dame-Des-Anges, Paris


Chapelle Inconnue by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chailly-sur-Armançon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chailly-sur-Armançon - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gordes - Vaucluse*


Gordes vue du bas by jean pierre augier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Library Richelieu, Paris


Labrouste by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colombier - Saint Barthelemy *


Colombier Panorama by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Marseille l'entrée du vieux port France !!!!!!☀😎 by damien campana, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Chambord and the recent renovation of its French Gardens (Loir-et-Cher)*









https://twitter.com/domainechambord


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chantilly, Oise


Chantilly le matin by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pierrefonds - Oise*


Chateaux de Pierrefonds by Bruno, on Flickr


----------



## Mottolino (Feb 11, 2017)

De très belles photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
2017-04-17 SAINT MALO-4937.JPG by Alexandre Rogier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cathedral Sainte-Cécile, Albi, Tarn


Le jugement dernier by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Albi:*

Albi Cathedral by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Chatre - Indre*


La Chatre by Rob Naylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Aignan, Loir-et-Cher (41*)
Château by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


La défense by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Crestet, Provence:*

Crestet in the Dentilles de Montmirail by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Libourne, Gironde (33)*
Libourne by Tony Marsden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chouvigny - Allier
*

River Sioule, Allier by Jenny Smithson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camaret Sur Mer - Finistere*


Ruines du Château de Saint Pol Roux by Fred Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Paris La Défense (Ile-de-France)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/8685123139/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Fondation Louis Vuitton, Paris


light and lights by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Evian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Evian-les-Bains, France by Sam Welch, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dole, Jura


Dôle (9) by cb de damiette, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Buvette Cachat, Evian-les-Bains (Haute-Savoie)* 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/patricktai/4702466793/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint Michel, Manche (50)*
#montsaintmichel #france #travel #weekend #photographe #photodujour #photography #travelphotography #french #monument #church #landscape #sunrise #sunrises #sun #Sea #water #blue #light #colors #sunrise #photo #photographe #photodujour #photographie #phot by alain bourdaux, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bellac, Haute-Vienne* 



Bellac (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abbaye de Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert, Hérault (34)*
Abbaye de Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert by Jean-Michel Bolle, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *Saâcy-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne*
> 
> 
> La Marne au dessus de la Gare de Saacy by Nadine BLANCHARD, on Flickr



Same place, looking in the other direction:


Méandre de la Marne by Nadine BLANCHARD, on Flickr


----------



## f-kuntz (Dec 16, 2014)

*Combe Laval, Parc Naturel du Vercors*









10thingstosee.com


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Cathédrale de Strasbourg*, Bas-Rhin, Alsace :









http://blog.kermorvan.fr/2013/05/04/promenade-strasbourgeoise/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sainte-Lucie-de-Tallano, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
DSC_0314_01 by guillaume pain, on Flickr


----------



## f-kuntz (Dec 16, 2014)

*Saint-Cloud, Hauts-de-Seine*









http://www.sortirdeparisavelo.fr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lautrec from above - Tarn
*

KAP in Lautrec by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Othis, Seine-et-Marne*









https://flic.kr/p/RQ4zNQ


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plevenon - Cotes D'Armor*


PLEVENON -( Fort-La-Latte) - Francia by Alviero 41, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Jorioz, Haute-Savoie (74)*
St Jorioz / Haute-Savoie / France by Yan-Gaëtan Olivo, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Carcassonne:*

Carcassonne by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*La Chapelle-Rablais, Seine-et-Marne*


Eglise de La Chapelle-Rablais by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Semur en Axois - Cote D'Or *


Rare view from the tower - Notre Dame, Semur-en-Auxois, Burgundy by James Lyon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tavel, Gard (30)*
Bringing home the beef by James Colledge, on Flickr


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Paris



" One moment in France.....and Lavender " by mukeng, on Flickr​


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Colmar (Haut-Rhin)*


Colmar - France by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *La Chapelle-Rablais, Seine-et-Marne*
> 
> 
> Eglise de La Chapelle-Rablais by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


Another angle:


Eglise de La Chapelle-Rablais by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Castilon - Alpes de Haute Provence*


Le lac de Castillon by Jean Latour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
futuristischer Bus in Metz...mit freundlichen Fahrer;-) by CANONIER 711, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montbrun - Lozere*


Descent towards Montbrun by Dimitris Kilymis, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Orleans*
Orléans, cathédrale et mairie by nicolas caulier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisieux, Calvados (14)*
lisieux-39.jpg by neverstop2travel, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Colombes, Hauts-de-Seine* (western Grand Paris)









https://twitter.com/Shandelys/status/852870257727471617


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Mont Saint-Michel (Manche)*


Mont Saint-Michel, France by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grand Colombier, Ain (01)*
Final Kilometre by will_cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chanac - Lozere *


Chanac by Daniel Caubère, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chevreuse, Yvelines


2017-04 Chevreuse (2) by cb de damiette, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


quai d'Austerlitz (1) by cb de damiette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour Philippe-le-Bel, Gard (30)*
Tour Philippe le Bel by marilia barbaud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brignonan - Finistere* 


Brignogan by Les pieds dans le vide, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Palais Royal, Paris


2017-04 Palais Royal (6) by cb de damiette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Cogolin Plage - Var*_


AM17_0196 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
La cathédrale d'Amiens by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Revest-les-Eaux (Toulon), Var (83)*
Le Revest. by Daumas Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarlat la Caneda - Dordogne*


IMGP2769 by Pavel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


First lights of the day above the city of Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pointe du Ry - Finistere *


Pointe du Ry by Rangi 52 (En voyage), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Lourdes by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vincennes, Val-de-Marne


Architecture by ZAK ARIA, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Saint-Céré*, Lot, Midi-Pyrénées :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33796806090/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estaing - Aveyron*


178.jpg by Stefan Vossemer, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Chateau Cos d'Estournel, Gironde*

Chateau COS D'ESTOURNEL by Denis CADIOT, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Col de Guéry, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Col de Guéry by Marie-B H, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Monflanquin, Lot-et-Garonne


Sign of the timeS by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de la Roche-Courbon*, Saint-Porchaire, Charente-Maritime, Poitou-Charentes :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17329088775/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autoire/Loubressac - Lot*


Autoire 250.jpg by Stefan Vossemer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
IMG_3078 by john_f_reddington, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Antonne-et-Trigonant, Dordogne


╰ In the hallway ❤╮ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Figeac - Lot*


Figeac - Lot - France by voyageur12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Windows by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Viaduc des Fauvettes, Essonne* (Southern Grand Paris)









https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viaduc_des_Fauvettes


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Beaulieu-sur-Dordogne, Corrèze


BELLUS LOCUS by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Suliac - Ille et Vilaine*


Saint-Suliac A by Hervé Boisard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
20160814 071 Aix-en-Provence - Cours Mirabeau by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dournazac, Haute-Vienne


¡ Fiesta al castillo ! by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcizans Avant - Haute Pyrynees
*

Pyrénées : Arcizans-Avant vu du Camin Dera Montanha 2/2 by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Savin-sur-Gartempe, Vienne


Over time ✝ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé.Château de [email protected] Haut Limousin-15 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azet - Hautes Pyrenees*


Azet by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vezac, Dordogne


♮ LA MALARTRIE ♮ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Place Stanislas, Nancy (FR) by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Château de Montfaucon*, Gard, Languedoc-Roussillon :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23922205140/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cirque de Gavarnie - Haute Pirenees*


Cirque de Gavarnie by Nicolas Goettelmann, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Biron, Dordogne


o On the Hill o O by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cassagnes Comtaux - Pirenees Orientales*


Cassagnes Comtaux en Automne by jacques ficat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calanque de Podestat (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Calanque de Podestat by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Belcastel, Aveyron 


★¯`•.Whistle on the hill by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Louron valley and Genos lake - Hautes Pyrenees*


Val Louron - Lac de Génos Loudenvielle by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Place d'armes du château de Salses by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Nexon, Haute-Vienne


⊰ Neiçon by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by Jennifer Noesser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laon - Aisne*


Laon - Cathédrale Notre-Dame by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados 


Le château de St Germain-de-Livet - The castle of St Germain de Livet by Jean-Claude., on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*









Cristian Crisbășan


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segezy - Aveyron*


Pousthomy by Paco Calvino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Escapade à Besançon by Didier RIBAULT, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Laurent-les-Églises, Haute-Vienne


* Cendrillon * by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*









Cristian Crisbășan


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Fields of Picardie from space (ISS)*


Fields of Picardy by Thomas Pesquet, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonnieux from above - Vaucluse*


Village de Bonnieux by Serge Robert 984, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
VALENCE by Alain PLAQUET, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne


MédiévaL ¸¸.ღ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*









Cristian Crisbășan


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Yaudet - Cotes D'Armor*


Le Yaudet by Karosei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Rocher de la Baume - Sisteron (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Brantôme, Dordogne


Brantôme by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Vue sur la Saône, depuis le Pont Bonaparte à Lyon by Romain, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Billanges, Haute-Vienne


= des Égau☓ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*









Cristian Crisbășan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brantôme, Dordogne (24)*
Brantôme by casteltheodoricien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Jean de Luz - Pyrenees Atlantiques*


San Juan de Luz | Saint-Jean-de-Luz by Borja Irastorza Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Léonard-de-Noblat, Haute-Vienne


LÉO ✓ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
20150731 - Colmar - STEINMETZ Nicolas by Nico STEINMETZ, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Salles-la-Source, Aveyron


Salas Comtals by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vezelay, Yonne (89)*
Vezelay-0300 by Jérôme 94, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Baux - Bouches du Rhone*


Les Baux-de-Provence (5) by Ludo De Potter, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Estaing, Aveyron


✲ Estaing ✲ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zonza, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
La morte nel villaggio by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nimes view - Gard*


_Nîmes (50) by Ludo De Potter, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Menton (Alpes-Maritimes)*


Colour Splash... Menton, Cote d'Azur by Jez Dyson, sur Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ I wish I was there sunbathing this summer!


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Espalion, Aveyron


Espaliu .¸¸.ღ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Carqueiranne, Var* 









https://flic.kr/p/9Q3SmN


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castellane - Alpes de Hautes Provence*


Castellane by enrico.gh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Touët-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
village de Touët-sur-Var by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Conques, Aveyron


|❂|❂! Sainte-Foy !❂|❂| by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Mandrier, Var* (part of the Toulon urban area)









https://flic.kr/p/7AQY26


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baune - Cote D'Or*


Beaune 01 by Christophe ALAIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
La maison des tanneurs à Strasbourg. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France, Concorde place in Paris*

France by Yoann JEZEQUEL, en Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze 


June 21st by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Hi,

One post per day please. 

===

Cap Brun in *Toulon, Var* 









https://flic.kr/p/npxQ9c


Bonus Cap Brun: https://flic.kr/p/4ftddi


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Méandres de la Moselle - Meurthe et Moselle*


Méandres de la Moselle sauvage by Didier BRIOT, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château d'Aubiry (Pyrénées-Orientales)*


Chateau d'Aubiry - Pyrénées Orientales by Olivier, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor


≈ ≈ ≈ Ar Renk ≈ ≈ ≈≈ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Espace Oscar Niemeyer - Le Havre by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osani - Corse du Sud*


Mer & montagne by GK Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor


Tu be rzet ☼ •ิ.•ั ☼ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Le Brusc village in *Six-Fours-les-Plage, Var* (Toulon urban area)


Same lagoon, seen from the Gaou Island:









https://flic.kr/p/UsgDsz


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelnau Bretenoux castle - Lot*


beaulieu sur dordogne by Groupon France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Pointe de l'Echelle, Savoie (73)*
La Pointe de l'Echelle by KrisAnselmo, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Portissol village in *Sanary-sur-Mer, Var*









https://flic.kr/p/UAmA5L


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belves - Dordogne*


Belves, France - Sunrise by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Limoges, Haute-Vienne


Départ sans retour ＊.¸¸.＊.¸¸.＊ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Saint-Malo (Ille-et-Vilaine) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

La Colle Noire in *Carqueiranne, Var*









https://flic.kr/p/s7gL2m


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beynac - Dordogne*


Beynac from Castelnaud by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Ventoux, Drôme (26)*
Mont Ventoux by Michel Fouché, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Sables-d'Olonne, Vendée


Summer Paradise by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire


"Faire dans la dentelle" by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Moret-sur-Loing, Seine-et-Marne*


Moret sur Loing by Frederic Tribouilloy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vezelay - Yonne*


Vézelay - Yonne by Gérard CORRET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
0516_IMG_9207 by Rudolf Brinkmöller, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Beaulieu-sur-Dordogne, Corrèze


Bosque de Abril by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alpe d'Huez, Isère (38)*
Criterium du Dauphine 2017 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Villiers-le-Bâcle, Essonne* (Grand Paris South)


La représentation continue 3353 - Je, portrait au verre — Villiers-le-Bâcle, Essonne, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avallon - Yonde*


Avallon en montgolfière by Jean Latour, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Limoges, Haute-Vienne


En partance by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Brueil-en-Vexin, Yvelines (West of Paris)


Brésil-en-Vexin by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moirans-en-Montagne, Jura (39)*
Moirans en Montagne by Paul-Edouard Pinot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pointe du Corsen - Finistere*


Pointe du Corsen by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Avrillé, Maine-et-Loire


☠ Tête de mort ☠ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocher Natural reserve- Puy de Dome*


Réserve Naturelle du Rocher de la Jacquette (vue aérienne) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Longwy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Arches by Marie-Hélène ZANTE, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*La Ferté-sous-Jouarre, Seine-et-Marne*


Pont Charles de Gaulle by Claudine La Dragonne, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Sables-d'Olonne, Vendée


Midi quinze by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Domaine de la Grange-la-Prévôté, *Savigny-le-Temple, Seine-et-Marne*


Domaine de la Grange-la-Prévôté, Savigny-le-Temple by Delphine Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap Ferret from above - Gironde*


DSC_4373 by DELPHINE NIVELET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vittel, Vosges (88)*
V I T T E L : Le pavillon by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Pyramide inversée by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Planche des Belles Filles, Haute-Saône (70)*
La Planche des Belles Filles by rudi rassaerts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vence - Alpes Maritimes*


4 by John Bouchet, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Besançon, Doubs


Début de journée à Besançon by Sylvain Charvet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montignac - Dordogne*


Montignac by lascaux-dordogne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Place Alexandre Isreal by Colliculus, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Abbaye lake, Jura


Lac de l'abbaye by David Vuillaumié, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


93-Saint Denis* by Jean François Python, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breuillet - Charente Maritime*


In Flight picture by Cyril Hanquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nuits-Saint-Georges, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Nuits saint georges France by Weerwolfje, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dole, Jura


Dole (Jura) by Michel CONSTANT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dôle, Jura (39)*
Jura by Marilys, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


IMG_003 by greenwood95, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toul - Meurthe et Moselle*


L'église St-Gengoult by Audrey, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lamoura, Jura


_DSC1264.jpg by Luc Van Roy, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


2016-07-21_3/5 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Chambéry, France by Nicolas Desjardins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Occia ruins - Haute Co*rse


Occi-8 by Piefke La Belle, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Mers-les-Bains (Somme)*


Mers-les-Bains by Sébastien Croës, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Jouvencelles, Jura


20170614-DSC_2899 by Jean-Pierre Beeckman, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*









https://flic.kr/p/MTWwLS


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Antonin Noble Val - Tarn et Garonne*


IMGP1447 by Thierry Selva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne (24)*
IMG_1171 by Jonathan O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Claude, Jura


20170610-DSC_2708 by Jean-Pierre Beeckman, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics - France.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Alimentation by Eric Darvoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brehat island - Cotes D'Armor*


AL1D1363 by Alain Dallet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergerac, Dordogne (24)*
Bergerac, France, 2017 by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bois-d'Amont, Jura


20170612-DSC_2822 by Jean-Pierre Beeckman, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Untitled by L'houari X, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cite Vauban, Briancon - Hautes Alpes*


Cité Vauban depuis La Croix de Toulouse by Office de tourisme Briançon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

View (Mont-Blanc and Geneva) from Crêt de la Neige (1720m, highest peak in the Jura mountains), Ain


20170611-DSC_2818 by Jean-Pierre Beeckman, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


#streetiphoneography #streetphotography #man #ssd93 #saintdenis #street #bnw_street #bnw #blackandwhite #noiretblanc #france by L'houari X, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Andelys - Eure*


Les Andelys - Frankreich by Gerda B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Peyragudes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Peyragudes Août 2013 by Nicolas DELAYE, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ajaccio (Corse-du-Sud)*


ajaccio by Joel Merico, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Landscape around Premanon, Jura


20170607-DSC_2549 by Jean-Pierre Beeckman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oule Lake - Hautes Pyrenees*


Massif du Néouvielle: Lac de l'Oule by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Art and history museum in *Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*









http://www.musee-saint-denis.fr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
Foix (Ariège) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris this July 14th


Paris fireworks 2017 by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The beautifully restored façade of the cathedral, *Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*









https://flic.kr/p/RPBekt


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Heuliez Bus GX 337 - SATAR (Société Anonyme des Transports Automobiles Ruthénois)(Ruban Bleu) / Agglobus n°175 by Semvatac, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

_FIREWORK EIFFEL TOWER

BASTILLE DAY_

_PARIS_

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...4268_328426774246963_237738714850131968_n.jpg


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luc - Lozere*


LOZERE 120608 94 Luc by geoterranaute, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

BASTILLE DAY 2017 PARIS by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lons-le-Saunier, Jura


Lons 04 by Jean Nicolet, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Saint-Denis pont des frères Seguin (1) by greenwood95, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
City of Le Puy En Velay by Arlene Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cancale - Ille et Vilaine*


#bretagne #montsaintmichel #igersbretagne #fansdebretagne #saintmaloplage #igbretagne #letelegramme #saintmalo #igersbreizh #mer #ig_great_pics #ig_bretagne #instabretagne #stmalo #brittany #hello_france #breizhinside #photooftheday #sun #cancale #picofth by Marco Pesce Maineri, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dijon, Côte-d'Or


DSC00918 by Jean Nicolet, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Aubervilliers, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Aubervilliers 93 by Denis Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*lampaul/Plouarzel from above - Finistere*


Aber Ildut by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
DSCF1240 by Robert DESNOYER, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Dunkirk City Hall (Nord)*


L'hôtel de ville de Dunkerque by Maël Faudot, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Romenay, Saône-et-Loire


Romenay 11 by Jean Nicolet, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Aubervilliers, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Le Millénaire by Oric1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trébeurden - Cotes D'Armor*


Trébeurden by Charles Dheret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Romans-sur-Isère, Drôme (26)*
Romans-sur-Isère, Drôme (France). Le Pont-Vieux et la collégiale St Barnard dans le soleil couchant.. by Catherine Halvick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arbois, Jura


Arbois, Jura by Pierre Roy, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Aubervilliers, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Aubervilliers - Eglise Notre-Dame des Vertus - 14-12-2014 - 11h38 by Panoramas, on Flickr

Summer version from almost the same angle: https://flic.kr/p/6F7rW1


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chalonnes sur Loire - Maine et Loire*


49 Chalonnes de Norbert Denis by HCLM, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lavigny, vineyards and the first plateaus of Jura mountains, Jura


Lavigny, Jura by jean-paul lambermont-ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Vue sur les toits... by tof-lo62, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montreuil, Seine-Saint-Denis*. Another one of Grand Paris' more "alternative" districts... Although those who hype it prefer to reference Berlin rather than Brooklyn. 


PANORAMA MONTREUIL BELLE LUMIERE 2 by Lionel Arnould, on Flickr

A few other shots in the other directions can be found in the user's photostream, including one with a rainbow.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Welcome back, charpentier :wave:


Christos, thanks! 


*Coupesarte manor, Calvados*


IMG_3176 by psweet30480, sur Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Château de Miromesnil*
Château de Miromesnil (Seine-Maritime) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Strasbourg*
2017 07 19_Strasbourg_0889 by Vlad Mandyev, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lons-le-Saunier, Jura


Europa 2013 B&W _0004 by Hans van den Broek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moustiers Sainte marie - Alpes de Hautes Provence*


IMG_6436 (1) by Fabio Lantermo, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Keep aka Archive Tower, in Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*









http://je-dis-vague.fr/city-trip-toulouse/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Passage of TDF in Grand Palais (Paris), Departement of Paris (75)*
CYCLING-FRANCE/ by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montreuil, Seine-Saint-Denis*


IMG_20170522_082403_575 by Jean-Michel Gobet, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Saint-Barthélemy (French West Indies)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/affinity5/5460085004/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Glacial and natural lake Chalain, Jura


Domaine de Chalain by Pays Lacs et Petite Montagne, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montreuil, Seine-Saint-Denis*, a street artist preparing to do some work


Joachim Prompsy by Kimie Tanaka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ambialet from above - Tarn*


Le Tarn autour d'Ambialet by François magne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Noirmoutier-en-l'Ile, Vendée (85)*
farbojo Noirmoutier en l'ile Vendée by roger's regor's, on Flickr
_Grand depart of TDF 2018_


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arinthod, Jura


Arinthod by Pays Lacs et Petite Montagne, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Montreuil, Seine-Saint-Denis*, the same street artist poses with one of his works.


Joachim Prompsy by Kimie Tanaka, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Céneri-le-Gérei, Orne*


Saint Ceneri le Gerei by Frits van den Dop, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albi - Tarn*


Albi - www.albi-tourisme.fr by Albigeois Bastides Pays, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
130826_Nantes_128 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View from Peyrelade castle - Aveyron*


Chateau de Peyrelade: France 2010_0286a-001 by O Suave Gigante, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Franco-Belgian border near Baisieux*

France by Philip Menke, en Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Noisy-le-Grand, Seine-Saint-Denis*


L'entraînement by petit_filou77, on Flickr

This Eastern Grand Paris district is famous for the high-profile retro-futuristic buildings from the 70s and 80s done by Ricardo Bofill and Manuel Nunez Yanowsky.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Malo-les-Bains (Nord)*


Malo-les-Bains (Nord) - Rue Belle Rade by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Castle Mérona, Jura


Château de Mérona by Pays Lacs et Petite Montagne, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Noisy-le-Grand, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Noisy le grand by Bachellier Christian, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Avallon, Yonne*


Avallon, Bourgogne by Frederic Peix, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parthenay - Deux Sevres*


France Holiday Steve's Photo's (335 of 451).jpg by Steven Mileham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
IMG_3875 by Robert Hook, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dauphine.Paris 2013*

Dauphine by JMartinC, en Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Orgelet, Jura


Orgelet by Pays Lacs et Petite Montagne, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Noisy-le-Grand, Seine-Saint-Denis* >>>









https://flic.kr/p/Ss3PmU


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beaufort - Savoie*


Beaufort (1) by Patrick Williot, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bearritz France*

Bearritz France by Lutfi Shedraway, en Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Monolithic Church of Saint-Jean, Aubeterre-sur-Dronne, Charente*


Eglise monolithe d'Aubeterre sur Dronne by bebopix.fr, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
château de Castelnau - Bretenoux by Denis Vandewalle, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Noisy-le-Grand, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Brazil by Guilhem Lascaux, on Flickr

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espaces_d'Abraxas


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arinthod, Jura


Chapelle castrale d'Arinthod by Pays Lacs et Petite Montagne, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or*


Semur-en-Auxois by Bob Radlinski, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Albi (Tarn)*


DSC02646 by train occitanie, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Poligny, Jura


Pb_7050206 by * capha19 *, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Champs de lavande aux environs de Valensole, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
FL-PPRO0126-1707aPK-0814 by k00d'z00m, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A few more nice pics of *Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Paris Canal Saint-Denis 158 Basilique et Paraboles à Saint-Denis by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Wimereux and the Opal Coast, Pas-de-Calais*


DSC_4919 Côte Boulonnaise by YVES NEVEJANS, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chantilly - Oise*


Château Français Vs météo Britannique by liofoto, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ wow, what an image


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble à l'heure bleue, vers périphérie © Bernard Grua by Bernard Grua Photography, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Paris Canal Saint-Denis 141 péniche et Basilique de Saint-Denis by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Senlis - Oise*


Senlis: General view by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Touët-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritimes*









by Patafisik (Wikimedia)


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Rouen (Seine-Maritime)*


Grand Horloge of Rouen. by Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*
2017_07_22b04_France_Gordes_039 by David & Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Looking in the other direction, towards north-eastern Paris:


Le long du canal Saint-Denis, Saint-Denis 5 by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Plaine-des-Palmistes from the Col de Bellevue, Réunion*


Col de Bellevue by Florian Maillot, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lescun - Pyrenees Atlantiques*


lumières et ombres autour de Lescun (64) by Jeanne Valois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reims, Marne (51)*
20160803_194119 by Paulo Seth, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis*


Jour de pluie à la Basilique by Rangi 52 (En Inde), on Flickr

It's a pic from late winter / early spring, but it's exactly how the weather's been throughout August... But TBF, June and July have been like this (source).


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Duclair, Seine-Maritime*


Bac a Duclair by isamiga76, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bethmale - Ariege*


Una vall formatgera / A cheese makers valley by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cassis (Bouches-du-Rhône)*


Port of Cassis (France) by Qaelarne, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I recently found a very nice photo series focused on *Le Havre, Seine Maritime* by noticing this book cover:









https://dom-publishers.com/products/urbanity-and-density


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arbois, Jura


Pb_7040130 by * capha19 *, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
The clouds over the harbour by Christian Ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mareuil sur Lay - Vendée*


Mareuil sur Lay, Vendée by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chamonix, France*

Chamonix, France by Rafael Ferreira, en Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Troyes (Aube)*


Bouchon de champagne by rogermarcel, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Poligny, Jura


Pb_7050210 by * capha19 *, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Le Havre, Seine Maritime* 









http://www.muma-lehavre.fr/fr/colle.../dernieres-acquisitions/koch-chaussee-kennedy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
IMG_0278 by Koen Van Impe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frehel from above - Cotes D'Armor*


frehel by ormes, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Belfort (Territoire de Belfort)*


Kiosque à Belfort by Jean-Luc Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Le Havre, Seine Maritime* 









http://www.muma-lehavre.fr/fr/colle.../dernieres-acquisitions/koch-chaussee-kennedy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Grand Line by sebastien potfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veretz from above - Correze*


DSC03537 Véretz 45 by antoine alacusos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France - Mont Blanc, Chamonix, Rhône-Alpes*

Francia - Mont Blanc, Chamonix, Rhône-Alpes by Juan SG, en Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Besançon, Doubs


Centre ville Besançon by Pierre Roy, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Le Havre, Seine Maritime* 









http://www.muma-lehavre.fr/fr/colle.../dernieres-acquisitions/koch-chaussee-kennedy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
FARSe 2017-20170813154118-005 by TMT PHOTO - Emmanuel VIVERGE, on Flickr

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...-Position.svg/200px-Bas-Rhin-Position.svg.png


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fougeres - Ille et Vilaine*


Mejor dentro que fuera II by Gonzalo Viedma González, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Annecy lake, France*

France by barnyz, en Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lods, Doubs


Haute vallée de la Loue by Pierre Roy, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Le Havre, Seine Maritime* 









http://www.muma-lehavre.fr/fr/colle.../dernieres-acquisitions/koch-chaussee-kennedy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laxou, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Laxou village by Bruno Lienard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rochefort en Terre - Morbihan*


Rochefort-en-Terre by David Tamargo, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Montpellier (Hérault)*


Montpellier by François Schwarz, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont Aiguille, Isère


Mont Aiguille (Isère) 2085m by Pierre Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Albi - France by Ignacio Marin Caffarena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Saint Mitchel - Manche*


Low Tide by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Morond lake and Mont d'Or in the background, Doubs


Mont d'Or (arrière plan) by Pierre Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice, France by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat from above - Seine Maritime*


Étretat by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château-Chalon, Jura


Château-Chalon (39) - France by Romain VENOT, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Wandrille-Rançon, Seine-Maritime*


Saint-Wandrille-Rançon (Seine-Maritime) - Maisons typiques by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Faute Sur Mer - Vendee*


Plage de la Faute Sur Mer by Tomy Charpentier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourgoin-Jallieu, Isère (38)*
Bourgoin-Jallieu 14 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Dinan (Côtes-d'Armor)*


Half timbered by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Septmoncel, Jura


Cascade du Chapeau de Gendarme,un emblème du Jura by Mike 57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haroue - Meurthe et Moselle
*

Haroué et le château; photo par cerf-volant, 13.09.15 by Didier BRIOT, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Pavilion of Opera and Fountain of Neptune at Place Stanislas, Nancy - France*

The Pavilion of Opera and Fountain of Neptune at Place Stanislas, Nancy - France by natureloving, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ardèche Gorges, Ardèche*









http://www.camping-le-provencal.fr/fr/region/6-gorges-de-l-ardeche


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont-Blanc from the Mont d'Or, Doubs


Le Mont Blanc depuis le sommet du Mont d'Or (1463m) en fin de journée by Sylvain Charvet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blandy - Seine et Marne*


Château de Blandy-les-Tours by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Metz, Moselle*


Metz by Georges DJEDAINI, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Cassis station by Barry Avis, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Besançon, Doubs


Summer Time in Besak by Sylvain Charvet, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Godivelle, Puy-de-Dôme*









by Hagen de Merak (Wikimedia)


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pierre Chatel - Isere*


Pierre Percée by drone sly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyonnais by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vernon, Eure


The Old Mill by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ nice, I have been planning to visit one day... It's easily reachabe by train from Paris. Its got a nice art museum and you can visit Giverny too.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fourges mill, near Giverny, Eure*


Moulin de Fourges by Mathieu Gillet, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lacets de Montvenier - Savoie*


Lacets de Montvernier by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
Avignon by Soler Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice by Noémie Gounelle Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*La Franqui, Aude*









http://www.leauquichante.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=32&Itemid=224


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*ile de Re - Charente Maritime*


ILE DE RE by - Raphaël Melloul -, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mello, Oise*









by P.poschadel (Wikimedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
IMG_0210 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aiguebelette lake - Savoie*


Lac d aiguebelette by roelof vrielink, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Wimereux (Pas-de-Calais)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dl-photo/9478060649/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camargues Mortes - Gard*


DroneMotion.tv, photo aerienne par drone by Jean-Marc FAVRE, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Adrien, semi-underground chapel, Seine-Maritime*


P1080494 by Peter Hurst, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergerac, Dordogne (24)*
Saturday Market - Bergerac by Jenny W42, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cléron (Doubs)*









https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cleron_01.jpg


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Truyère Valley, Cantal*


Paulhenc (Gorges de la Truyère) by Lucie Diondet, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Charite Sur Loire - Nievre*


La Charité-sur-Loire (58), "Ville du livre" by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
HeuliezBus GX 327 n°58 by Ronan, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Berzé-le-Châtel, Saône-et-Loire*


Château de Berzé Le Chatel by seba mouss, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provins - Seine et Marne*


Provins Amphitheatre by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Alleuze, Cantal (15)*
Château d'Alleuze - Cantal 15 France by Joël HUGON, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Yesterday the TGV I was in passed through *Laval, Mayenne*, offerring me a beautiful view like this:


Laval 1 by Antonio Sanchez Garrido, on Flickr

I don't know if my view was from here where this pic is taken or from the viaduct that can be seen in the background.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chinon, Indre-et-Loire*


Chinon by Eric Riflet, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonifacio from above - Corse du Sud*


Bonifacio by Sébastien Zaragosi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Water Fountain At The Hotel De Ville In Le Havre, France by Andy Morton, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Laval, Mayenne* >>>


Laval - Mayenne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes*


Place DUCALE Charleville 08000 by fabrice varenne, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Paris en Bleue et Or by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint-Eynard - Isere*


Fort du Saint-Eynard by Laurent O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon centre historique, Bourgogne, France by macadam67, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes
*

Parc de la Colline du Château - Nice (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dijon, Côte-d'Or


Dijon Place de la Libération by Ginette THEVENOT, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Colmar (Haut-Rhin)*


Little Venice Quarter in Colmar - Alsace/France [1/9] by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tournus, Saône-et-Loire*


Tournus by Pug Girl, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Maclu and d'Ilay lakes - Jura*


Lac du Grand Maclu et lac d'Ilay by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Omer, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Saint-Omer (10 septembre 2017) parade de géants 0454 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ lolwhat?! :lol:

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*


Rue de la Préfecture - Nice (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Sept Laux, Isère


Les 7 Laux by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Le Bec-Hellouin, Eure*


Normandie by FrançoisVéquaud, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chambley - Meurthe et Moselle*


D-OBSF Kubicek BB-S Forklift by Paul Dopson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roscoff, Finistère (29)*
France - Bretagne - Roskof by Robert Arys, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Auray (Morbihan)*


Dawn in Auray, Bretagne by Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Sept Laux, Isère

Les 7 Laux _ Massif de Belledone by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*


Place Charles-Félix - Nice (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amboise - Indre et Loire*


Amboise rooftops by Count Rushmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
st jean pied de port (pays basque france by 190348, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vézelay, Yonne*


Vézelay by laurent kegreisz, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Turckheim (Haut-Rhin)*


Turckheim Centre by Luca Zanzottera, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vineyards, Passenans, Jura


Les vignes à Passenans - Jura by Michel ARNOUX, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Vue sur mer roucas blanc by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bidarray, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*


Pays Basque by FrançoisVéquaud, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Lyon, Confluence by tontonlabiere, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Molsheim (Bas-Rhin)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emiliogonzalezmiguez/3773183710/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puivert castle ruins - Aude*


Chateau de Puivert by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Irisbus Créalis Néo 18 n°6206 - Rouen TCAR - TEOR T2 by Boris Arbogast, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

View from Grand Crêt d'Eau, Ain


Le Crêt de la Goutte (1621m) by tontonlabiere, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Dijon (Côte-d'Or)*


dijon by Pierre magnien, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sedan - Ardennes*


Sunrays over Sedan by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mourèze, Hérault*


Mourèze 1 by michel hemula, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valvignères, Ardèche (07)*
Valvignères 09 2017 by Max Audouard, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dentelles de Montmirail, Vaucluse*


F11599 Ici, on ne fait pas dans la dentelle by Thierry OLLIVIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Fréjus, Var


Frèjus vue du port #1 by Richard Blanquet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pralolgnan la Vanoise valley - Savoie*


Pralognan-la-Vanoise - La vallée, vue du Mont Bochor - 30/06/15 by Philippe BOISSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
L'ange de la Cité. by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palais Bénédictine, Fécamp, Seine-Maritime *



Fécamp (Seine-Maritime) - Palais Bénédictine by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Turriers, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*


Turriers by Balleka, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Théoule-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes


Light by Richard Blanquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Arles, 2017 by Manuel Scalas, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

Le Croisic is beautiful well worth a visit.




xJamaax said:


> Le Croisic, Pays de la Loire
> 
> 
> Le Croisic at dusk by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fontfroide abbey from above - Aude*


Abbaye de Fontfroide by Peter Gorges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Evian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Evian-les-Bains, France by Sam Welch, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Calais, Pas-de-Calais


Calais by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Martial, Ardèche*


Saint Martial by Stefiut83, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Lioran, Cantal (15)*
Le Pas des Alpins menant à la Prairie des Sagnes by Sebeauvoir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bras Noir - Reunion Island*


bras noir - Reunion by Jonathan PAYET, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Col des Aravis, Haute-Savoie


Col des Aravis / Haute-Savoie / France by Yan-Gaëtan Olivo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morlaix - Finistere*


Morlaix. by Cesar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de la Caille, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Pont de la Caille, France by MathCrln, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Abbaye de Cadouin (Dordogne)*


2015-07 Impressie Cisterciënzerabdij uit 1115 (Cadouin Aquitaine/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Petit Palais, Paris


Inside Petit Palais by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse*


DSCF9395 by Manu @ Lille, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Roche Guyon - Val D'Oise*


La Roche Guyon by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pont-Saint-Esprit, Gard


Pont St Esprit by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vénasque, Vaucluse (84)*
Vénasque - Monts du Vaucluse by Joel Merico, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fuissé, Saône-et-Loire*


DSC_5075 by Tatiana, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Langeais - Indre et Loire*


photo.jpg by Martin Menu, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Villeneuve-lès-Avignon, Gard


Villeneuve les Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Restauration des trémies by Emmanuel Berrod, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Calvi, Haute-Corse*


Baie de Calvi by Vins 64, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tafunatu di Paliri - Corse du Sud*


Corsica livantina by christophe MELCHERS, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château des Prés, Jura by Elisabeth Lys, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Jardin de Marqueyssac, Vézac (Dordogne)*


2002-08 Jardin de Marquisac (Vézac Aquitaine/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sault - Vaucluse*


Sault, Provence by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint Michel by (Siep), on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Nectaire, Puy-de-Dôme*


2012-08-11 (14) Saint Nectaire & Château de Murol by steynard, sur Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Massif du Grand Barbat seen from Bizanos (Pau outskirts), Pyrénées Altantiques


Massif du Grand Barbat - Béarn -Pyrénées - France by Didier Karl, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Besançon, Doubs


La citadelle en mode octobre rose by Sylvain Charvet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flavigny sur Ozerain - Cote D'Or*


France, Bourgogne, Flavigny-sur-Ozerain_-3 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clansayes, Drôme (26)*
Clansayes by Nicolas R. "El Gonzo", on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Gorges de la Jonte, Lozère*


2016-08-24 16-10-22.jpg by Lozère Tourisme, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lake Bonlieu, Jura


Lac de Bonlieu - Jura by * CC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noyers - Yonne*


Noyers-sur-Serein by Gérard CORRET, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Abbaye de Fontenay, Côte-d'Or*


Abbaye de Fontenay by Voyages Lambert, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villedieu-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Château de Villedieu sur Indre by Jean-Luc, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Colmar (Haut-Rhin)*


Historic City Colmar by Dirk Kopmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chaux-des-Crotenay, Jura


Morillon, le Cernos... by Pierre Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Paul Vence - Alpes Maritimes*


Saint-Paul de Vence by Mikko Lahti, on Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

*Lyon, Rhône-Alpes*


_MG_0747 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Saône (Massieux), Ain (01)*
La Saône by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## Heavyduty (Mar 24, 2017)

beautiful France, so magnificent


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Gulf of Morbihan, Morbihan*









http://uiasaintnazaire.info/joomla/...-dejeuner-croisiere-dans-le-golfe-du-morbihan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

jose l. said:


> *St Savin - Vienne*
> 
> 
> Hook Eagle St Savin 1526 by Hook Eagle Morris Men, on Flickr


It's not a picture of the small town of Saint-Savin but Rouen...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Savin,_Vienne


Saint-Savin - Vienne


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alencon - Orne*


Alençon, fête de la musique 2017 by Ville d' Alençon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bienassis, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Bienassis by Azraelle29, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It's not a picture of the small town of Saint-Savin but Rouen...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Savin,_Vienne


I noticed that too, for some reason the photographer named all the photos from his trip as "Saint Savin", even if they included images of Poitiers, Chauvigny etc.


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris

O
ld & New II by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Chantilly (Oise)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23914373088/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belleme - Orne*


Bellême (Orne-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Biarritz by Seb Marg, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Glénan Islands, Finistère*


Archipel des Glénan par Wanderer_photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Aiguèze, Gard


France - Aiguèze (Taken from the bridge of St. Martin d'Ardèche) by Jan van Dijk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ceton - Orne
*

DSCF6430 by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Metz, Place des Paraiges [04.07.2017] by Bogdan Tapu, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lake Grand Maclu, Jura


Lac du Grand Maclu - Jura by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sees - Orne*


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Sées (Orne-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or*


Sunday in the City... Dijon (Burgundy) by capvera, sur Flickr


----------



## arno-13 (Jun 11, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *St Savin - Vienne*
> 
> 
> Hook Eagle St Savin 1526 by Hook Eagle Morris Men, on Flickr


This looks like Rouen ^^

This is st Savin (from the same album)

Hook Eagle St Savin 1442 by Hook Eagle Morris Men, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dole, Jura (39)*
Dole (61) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uzerche - Correze*


Uzerche by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*


Place du Palais de Justice - Nice (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lake Illay, Jura


Lac d'Illay - Jura by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Collioure, Pyrénées-orientales (66)*
Collioure by Jolivillage, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Room with a view by daniel, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lake Bonlieu, Jura


Lac de Bonlieu - Jura by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Sainte Baume, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Finale des Rallyes 2017 by Claude FIEVET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cilaos - Reunion*


Cilaos, La Reunion by peterdumhart, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Glacier d'Argentière, Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-savoie


Le glacier d'Argentière by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chalon Sur Saone - Saone et Loire*


Chalon-sur-Saône en Bourgogne la nuit. by didier Sibourg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Mandrier-sur-Mer, Var*


Toulon 2016-07-17 032-LR by James Abbott, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

One more, stunning



Bren said:


> Glacier d'Argentière, Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-savoie



Iced tsunami by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pierrefonds castle - Oise*


Pierrefonds Castle, France by Calinoaia Valentin, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bourdeilles, Dordogne*


DSCN6080 Eglise de Bourdeilles by Claude SINTES, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Place Carriat, Bourg-en-Bresse by copetan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Green lake, Passy, Haute-Savoie


PASSY - Le lac vert (v2) by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Villebois-Lavalette, Charente*


Villebois-Lavalette avec son château-fort au sommet de la colline by Stephane Mignon, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brouage from above - Charente Maritime
*

Untitled by jcduchem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
IMG_0492 by Kevin Dalberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - Gironde*


Saint-Michel by Frédéric L, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie


Soleil couchant sur le massif du Mont Blanc by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

*Lyon*

_MG_2084 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sarlat-la-Canéda, Dordogne*


Town Square in Sarlat-la-Canéda by Lou Haskell, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzerche, Corrèze (19)*
Uzerche. by Gr⊙f: ⊙f the p⊙p, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Plouezoc'h, Finistère


Les deux vigies by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lavoûte-Chilhac, Haute-Loire*


Lavoûte-Chilhac by Chris Ebin Halkyard, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Entrages - Alpes de Haute Provence*


Les crêtes - Entrages (Alpes-de-Haute-Provence) by Charlotte Segurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dax, Landes (40)*
petite balade à DAX by Jean-Michel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Entrages - Alpes de Haute Maritime*


BTW, Entrages belong to *Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*; there is not Alpes de Haute Maritime (there is a Alpes-Maritime (06))


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> BTW, Entrages belong to *Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*; there is not Alpes de Haute Maritime (there is a Alpes-Maritime (06))



got it :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Vilaine river over Le Chateu/ Fuleaux - Morbihan
*

S comme Vilaine by Les pieds dans le vide, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Anthéor viaduct, Var*


2017-07-16_TER_17476_BB22311_Antheor-Cap-Roux by Lunéa, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Jardins du Luxembourg, Paris


Fontaine Medicis by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
DSC05391 by Peter Shadoko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lautrec, Tarn (81)*
Place de Lautrec by capo.jeanclaude, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Murat, Cantal*


Murat by Claude Geourjon, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

River La Sioule, Queuille, Puy-de-Dôme


Les meandres de la Sioule by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Florent - Haute Corse*


St Florent by daniel Cremona, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Véran, Hautes-Alpes*


Saint Veran, Queyras, Hautes Alpes by thierry llansades, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Yvoire, Haute-Savoie


Ambiance Lémanique - Yvoire by Jean-Paul Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dole - Jura*


17SEP16 065.JPG by Gary Allen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
0924-44 Honfleur Vieux Bassin by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Port Grimaud (Var)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiziano56/11725270006/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron


Viaduc de Millau by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Carry-le-Rouet, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Carry le rouet-0008 by lorenzo grassis, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Occhiatana - Haute Corse*


Corsica by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vendeuvre-sur-Barse, Aube (10)*
SNCF 72140, Vendeuvre-sur-Barse 28-04-2017 by Henk Zwoferink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Jacut de la Mer - Cotes D'Armor*


Saint-Jacut de la Mer A (F-22) by Hervé Boisard, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*


Le rocher de Sisteron by mary maa, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
30102017-_DSF0228.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toul - Meuthe et Moselle*


Toul by Audrey, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Valensole, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*


_DSC9740-02-3 by eric baille, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar by öppel, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Grand, Vosges*


Amphithéâtre de Grand la romaine by Office de Tourisme Ouest Vosges, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Clusaz - Haute Savoie*


La Clusaz by Marcel Moré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisieux, Calvados (14)*
lisieux-39.jpg by neverstop2travel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Saint Eloi - Pas de Calais*


Mont Saint Eloi.France. by alain martin, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Haguenau museum (Bas-Rhin)*


Le musée historique de Haguenau by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Gold extraction !!! by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rochefort, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Rochefort (Charente-Maritime) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie


CHAINE DU MONT BLANC by Odile CARLIER, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*


La Corniche Marseille by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Hippolyte - Haut Rhin
*

Saint-Hippolyte by Peter Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Tour de France 2015 - etape 8 Rennes - atana studio by Anthony SÉJOURNÉ, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Carcassonne, Aude


CARCASSONNE by Odile CARLIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Jardins du château de Maintenon (Eure-et-Loir, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Calanque de Sormiou by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*La Fontaine Medicis, Paris*









​
_All photos are taken by me, unless stated otherwise._


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ajaccio - Corse du Sud*


Corse, la côte nord du golfe d'Ajaccio. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Courtes, Ain


la-ferme-musée-de-la-forêt by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Croisic, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
_43V4868 by pascalfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Admiration for all photos!


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Menton (Alpes-Maritimes)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aureats-ap/13263525463/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montmartre, Paris


Montmartre-Area-of-Paris-063 by D Blain Morton Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Verzenay, Marne*









https://www.reims-tourisme.com/le-moulin-de-verzenay/verzenay/pcucha051v502dnt


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
_All photos are taken by me, unless stated otherwise. _


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vezelay - Yonne*


89 Vézelay by Gérard CORRET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
waterfall in Saint-Malo by Alexis Saubois, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*


Calanque de Morgiou by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Péone (Alpes-Maritimes)*


Péone 06 by Gilles Couturier, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Vieux_Rouen_Nov2017-2.jpg by @ Laurent Joubert, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bonifacio (Corse-du-Sud)*


BONIFACIO VUE DE LA MER by dominique andré, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Notre dame de Paris by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biscarosse, Landes (40)*
Biscarosse, Landes, France by Laurent Pulido, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
_All photos are taken by me, unless stated otherwise. _


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

deleted


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*









Cristian Crisbășan


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lectoure - Gers*


Lectoure by mairiedelectoure, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Port-Launay, Finistère


Port-Launay, miroir d'eau by Lari Coeur, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Locronan (Finistère)*


Locronan by Eric M, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tete du Parmelan - Haute Savoie*


Parmelan by copetan, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*View from Monmartr, Paris*









​
_All photos are taken by me, unless stated otherwise. _


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mont-l'Evêque, Oise (60)*
Château de Mont-l'Evêque by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, Gironde*









Cristian Crisbășan


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Colmar, Haut-Rhin


Alsace, Colmar, Petite Venise by Lari Coeur, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ilonse (Alpes-Maritimes)*


Ilonse by Gilles Couturier, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thizy - Rhone*


Thirzy by Jane drumsara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*American Cemetery D-Day (Colleville-sur-Mer), Calvados (14)*
Normandie - American Cemetery -D-Day (14) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Quimper, Finistère


Quimper éphémère by Lari Coeur, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pic du Midi de Bigorre (Hautes-Pyrénées)*


Téléphérique du Pic du Midi by Gilles Couturier, sur Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris*









​
_All photos are taken by me, unless stated otherwise. _


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sezanne - Marne
*

Sézanne, au printemps by Dan Eck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon -Doubs - France - (13) by Pierre MEYER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lons-le-Saunier, Jura


Lons le Saunier 8 by Jacques DUGUET, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Quimper (Finistère)*


Rue de Quimper en été by Lari Coeur, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lavardens - Gers*


Lavardens dans le Gers by Hugues Fritsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Libourne, Gironde (33)*
Libourne by Tony Marsden, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

River Ardèche


Gorges de l’Ardeche France 🐐🚣 by damien campana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Biarritz par forte marée coéfficient de 103) by Lionel Gams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ambialet - Tarn*


Ambialet (Tarn) - juillet 2016 by Pierre Le Bigot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Moustier sainte Marie village classe et de la faïence région paca 🍵☀ by damien campana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*
_DSC5164 by Arthur RINGOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpeyroux - Puy de Dome*


Montpeyroux by Sebeauvoir, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Triomphal by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
025 copie - Marseille - France by Daniel sanvoisin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chapeauroux - Haute Loire*


BB 67574 + Cévenol à Chapeauroux by Thomas Hulot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Morez, Jura


UM X 73500 TER 95524 St Claude-Dole à Morbier by Michel LUTHRINGER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cize Bolozon - Ain*


SNCF X 2700 by Richard Latten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
img010.jpg by Leszek Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Béziers, Hérault


UM ZGC 27500 TER 876418 Cerbère-Avignon à Béziers by Michel LUTHRINGER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morienval - Oise*


Abbatiale de Morienval by Yves Lacoutière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
place de la republique- Metz France by Zak Id, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Tour Eiffel depuis Passy by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chateau Landon - Seine et Marne*


Château-Landon by philippe, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Laruns, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*


Lac de Pombie by Matthieu Berroneau, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*
Béziers by Michail Kirkov, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin


Eguisheim by Eric GILLARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ispagnac - Lozere*


Ispagnac Quezac by Nils Volkmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Persay à Moulicent, Orne (61)*
Château de Persay à Moulicent dans le Perche by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Place Saint-Jean and Lyon Cathedral by Nicolay Abril, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Longwy - Meurthe et Moselle*


Longwy-Bas by MèreGrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Montpellier (in France) before Christmas 🌲⭐ by Mickaël Estay, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Maison Barillet, Orléans (Loiret)*









https://www.reddit.com/r/architecture/comments/4vmeaq/art_nouveau_maison_barillet_1900_orleans_france/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Marais de Kaw, French Guyana*


Marais de Kaw, Guyane by Matthieu Berroneau, en Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Lines over a misty Paris by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear (Dec 5, 2015)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*








https://fthmb.tqn.com/tqfUSLJpIcpxxyK7MEOlw4T-Ejo=/960x0/filters:no_upscale()/france-bas-rhin-strasbourg-old-town-listed-as-world-heritage-by-unesco-the-big-christmas-tree-on-place-kleber-500072199-590c873b5f9b5864700ff4d7.jpg


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Lyon, Rhône


_MG_2307 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riquewihr - Haut Rhin *


Enchanté by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Langres, Haute-Marne (52)*
Langres France (4) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bois-d'Amont, Jura


Bois d'Amont by rogermarcel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Scania OmniCity S I n°114 by Ronan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Rousses, Jura


Les Rousses by nicolas biraud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
2018.01.16 Lycée Massena 5 by gary roustan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, January 22nd, 2018*

*Sarzay - Indre*


Sarzay Castle by iamllv, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moustiers Sainte Marie - Alpes de Hautes Provence*


Moustiers by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Vieux-Port Marseille by Thierry Balint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*L'Île d'Or, Var (83)*
L'Île d'Or by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille , Bouches-du-Rhône


Port Marseille 2 by Thierry Balint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzès, Gard (30)*
UZES by jean WENZLER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Sauze du Lac - Haute Alpes *


Hautes-Alpes, Le Sauze du Lac by Olivier Boyer, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Roche-Blanche, Puy-de-Dôme


Dans les grottes by P2A photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avioth, Meuse (55)*
La "grande-église" d'Avioth by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Vendres - Pyrenees Orientales*











A small village called Port-Vendres in South of France by Jack R. Johanson, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Viaduc de Garabit, Cantal


Viaduc de Garabit by P2A photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Rue de Pau, France by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris this January


Crue 2018 by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
_DSC9271_v1 by Pascal Rey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bras Noir - Reunion Island*


bras noir - Reunion by Jonathan PAYET, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris this January


Quand la Liberté prend l'eau by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel (Saint Michael's Mount). by Nicolas Auger, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


St vincent by Pierre-Alain Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Epinal - Vosges
*

Vu Eglise Saint-Maurice Epinal by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Sables d'Olonne, Vendée (85)*
Les Sables d' Olonne. by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Fontaine Bartholdi, Lyon, France by Pierre-Alain Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eymoutiers - Haute Vienne
*

Eymoutiers sous la neige de nuit by EC*2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cenac-Et-St.-Julien, Dordogne (24)*
20170515_152010 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Annecy lake, Haute-Savoie


Annecy by Pierre-Alain Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beaugency - Loiret*


Beaugency ville fleurie by penelope fewster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*
The mont blanc massif by Fredrik Rosenfors, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Stade de l'OL by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chartres - Eure et Loir
*

Le Cafe Serpente 6999.jpg by Ray Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Untitled by Axelle Brunet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Supermoon raising above the Sacre Coeur by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Issoire from above - Puy de Dome*


La ville by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand Irisbus Crealis Neo 18 N° 804 T2C terminus ligne B à Royat 26-08-16 P.Rostoucher by Patrick Rostoucher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandailles /Saint Julien - Cantal*


Planeur by CollardGreens, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Abbaye d'Hautecombe, Savoie

L'Abbaye au bord du lac ... by Philippe ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vallée du Var, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Vallée du Var by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cordes-sur-Ciel, Tarn


Cordes-sur-Ciel by Ál Men-chez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo rally 2018 at Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Rallye Monté Carlo 2018 - Service park - Gap by Simon Durand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse, Andorra & Foix by Rail Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Cerveyrette valley - Haute Alpes*


Briançon - La Cerveyrette valley by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Havre, Seine-Maritime


20170810_192118 La "Catène de Conteneurs" Le Havre by Rolye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
VALENCE by Alain PLAQUET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caen - Calvadios*


Abbaye aux Hommes de Caen (Calvados-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône


Les baux de Provence by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Heuliez Bus GX 117 L - Communauté d'Agglomération du Gapençais / Linéa n°36 by Semvatac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trampot - Vosges*


Trampot by Champagne ou Lorraine, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Rain curtain by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minerve - Herault*


Minerve by Niall Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moissac, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Mansions along the river by David BARRIE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lille, Nord


Lille, France by Shaun Smith-Milne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gerberoy - Oise*


La maison bleue à Gerberoy by Laurent Girard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vezelay, Yonne (89)*
Vezelay-0300 by Jérôme 94, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pont-canal de Briare (aqueduct), Loiret


Pont canal de Briare by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villafranche de Rouergue - Aveyron*


05092017-05092017-DSC_3023.jpg by Sébastien Gillard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
DSC06961 by George Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Trouville, Calvados


Trouville by night by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
Sète by September Songs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Puy en Velay - Haute Loire*


Le puy en velay sous la neige by Thomas Sabatier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chemin de Beaune-le-Froid, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
chemin de Beaune le Froid by Hervé DAUSSY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megeve - Haute Savoie
*

L´Altiport Megève 06 by Lutz Hirschmann, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Mulhouse (Haut-Rhin)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14416267354/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Broc, Alpes-Maritimes


Village du Broc et massif du Mercantour by Arnaud Chatelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Place de la comédie by Julien Maury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie - Alpes de Haute Provence*


Moustiers-Sainte-Marie (Alpes de Haute Provence, France) by Bernard OHL, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Abbey Saint-Michel de Frigolet, Bouches-du-Rhône


Abbaye de Frigolet by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Caen, Calvados*









https://twitter.com/CaenOfficiel/status/966366612185067522

Just discovering this city online now, turns out I have very much underrated it.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Troyes - Aube*


Troyes, France by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Hippolyte, Haut-Rhin (68)*
VILLAGE de St-HIPPOLYTE en ALSACE, FRANCE by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche


Le Mont Saint Michel ... by **** Eve ****, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Speloncato - Haute Corse*


Speloncato, Corsica-Sardinia tour May-June 1986 by Alpines 4u, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Honfleur, Calvados


Honfleur by **** Eve ****, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lassouts - Aveyron
*

_IMG7480 by Daniel Orts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alès, Gard (30)*
Alès by sudfrance30, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Poligny, Jura


Neige de coucou Poligny(39) Charcigny 08 mars 2016 005 by collin pascal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saulieu - Cote D'Or*


Saulieu by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Caen, Calvados*









https://twitter.com/besnehardbenoit/status/967474107926372352


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Neuvy-Saint-Sépulchre, Indre (36)*
Neuvy-Saint-Sépulchre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Diesel train linking Grenoble and Gap through Trièves valley...


Caravelle en Dévoluy by Infraordinaire.com, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dijon, Côte-d'Or


Snow covered Dijon by arnaud morin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brousse - Aveyron*


Brousse le Château by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*
Quimper by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Visite du vieux Lyon by arnaud morin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Locronan - Finisterre*


Locronan 3 (Bretagne) by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarlat-la-Canéda, Dordogne (24)*
Sarlat-la-Canéda by Marion Dekker, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Chapelle de la Vieille Charité by Thierry Balint, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Felletin - Creuse*


IMG_1186 by Ernestine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Rennes - Zac Baud Chardonnet by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cazères, Haute-Garonne


CAZERES by christian villevieille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baume les Dames - Doubs*


Baume les Dames by gasdub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
Orleans, France by Kir V., on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Havre, Seine-Maritime


NORMANDIE by christian villevieille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stagnolu bay - Corse du Sud*


Baie de Stagnolu (Corse-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
La Cathédrale Saint-Etienne de Bourges (Nuits Lumière) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Béziers, Hérault


BEZIERS 1 by christian villevieille, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Toulon:

Toulon by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rivière-Saint-Sauveur, Calvados (14)*
La Rivière St Sauveur by Olivier Penet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayet - Arriege*


Eglise d'Ayet de Bethmale (30em selection explore flickr 15 mars 2018 #176) by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Avignon, Vaucluse


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Place du Palais, Cathédrale Notre-Dame des Doms, Palais des papes by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fours à chaux (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Fours à chaux 3 et 4 by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pont Croix - Finistere*


Pont-Croix (3) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Morbihan bridge over the river Vilaine, Morbihan


Pont du Morbihan enjambant la Vilaine by Thomas Loire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boussac - Creuse
*

Boussac- Limousin , Creuse_-54 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marciac, Gers (32)*
Marciac by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Pont Raymond Barre, Lyon, France by Pierre-Alain Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Paris
IMG_3448 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niort - Deux Sevres
*

Niort by Hans Kool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Valentré à Cahors, Lot (46)*
Pont Valentré by Marie-B H, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône


Baux de Provence by David James Goldsworthy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meyronne - Lot*


Meyronne et la rivière Dordogne by Vallée de la Dordogne - Rocamadour - Padirac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cassel, Nord (59)*
Cassel by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Défense


Dark side of urban life by Sizun Eye, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rouen:*

Rouen: West facade of cathedral by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carennac - Lot*


Carennac by PAUL BARNOUIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montespan, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Montespan le Château by Luc, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chantilly, Oise


Reflections at blue hour by Sizun Eye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Château de Castenau- Bretenoux - Lot*


Vallée de la Dordogne - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Château de Castenau-Bretenoux) by Tourisme en Occitanie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palavas-les-flots, Hérault (34)*
Palavas-les-flots by loli wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Refuge de Plan Sec - Refuge de l'Orgère - Savoie*


Refuge de Plan Sec - Refuge de l'Orgère by trekmaniac-is-back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Pont Paul Bert et abbaye Saint-Germain. Auxerre by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Autun, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Autun (Saône-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corse sur Ciel - Tarn*


Cordes-sur-Ciel by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
IMG_8459 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L'ile Rousse - Haute Corse*


A la tour génoise3 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Le Villaret, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France *


Lac de Serre-Ponçon-9107 by jeanmauricegaude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Chapelle sous Brancion - Saone et Loire*


la Chapelle -sous-Brancion by jano71, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sète, Hérault


Sète by night (Hérault, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
2018.01.06 Orléans by night 34 by gary roustan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône


Quartier de l’île, Martigues (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cheylade - Cantal*


120809_151345_P8091148 by Mike Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges Gare (one of the top 15 in the world!) by Photoclub Meteorite, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Raylight by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Gordes (Luberon, Provence):*

Charming 'street' in Gordes, the Luberon by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallard - Haute Alpes*


Tallard, la vieille ville by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sens, Yonne (89)*
Les halles du marché by Enguerran Fouchet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Antonin-sur-Bayon, Bouches-du-Rhône


St Antonin - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provins - Seine et Marne*


Provins by Wanderer in Wonderland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pignan, Hérault (34)*
Untitled by Sylvia Delagardelle, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice, Alpes-Maritimes


Nissa la Bella by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roubaix, Nord (59)*
BMX in Roubaix by Charles-Olivier Bourgeot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Druyes les Belles Fontaines - Yonne*


Druyes-Les-Belles-Fontaines, Yonne, Bourgogne, France by psautarel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lisieux basilica, Calvados


La Basilique Sainte Thérèse de Lisieux by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mantes-la-Jolie, Yvelines (78)*
Mantes-la-Jolie un matin d'hiver HDFEfexPro2 XT2 _DSF2888 by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menou - Nievre*


Menou, Nièvre, Bourgogne, France by psautarel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cornettes de Bise, Haute-Savoie


04.06.18.Le Massif des Cornettes de Bise by Gérard & Françoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Cassis quayside on the Côte d'Azur by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Malzieu Ville - Lozere*


le Malzieu Ville, 48 photo aérienne par cerf volant by philippe***, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin


European Parliament with White Cherry Blossoms - Strasbourg France - April 2018 by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dax, Landes (40)*
FRANCE 2018 by Jacky Thigé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Dore - Puy de Dome*


Mont-Dore by Bruno LEVEQUE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Port-Blanc, Côtes-d'Armor


port-Blanc en côte d'Armor by Thierry Gravé 👻, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gannat - Allier*


604657Gannat.jpg by Вести Детально, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phare du Petit Minou (Brest), Finistère (29)*
Phare du Petit Minou by patrick doreau, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Kerbourg, Loire-Atlantique


moulin de la Fée sur la commune de Kerbourg by Thierry Gravé 👻, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auray - Morbihan*


56400 Auray by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines (78)*
St Germain-en-Laye HDR+DxOFP LM+35 1006097 by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sète, Hérault


Escale a Sète by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Bourboule - Puy de Dome*


La Bourboule by Oric1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Cité de Carcassone by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sète, Hérault


Escale a Sète by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorges de la Dordogne, Roche Le Peyroux - Correze*


Gorges de la Dordogne (Corrèze) by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
130826_Nantes_397 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ile Rousse - Haute Corse*


île-Rousse by Walter REY, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Jean-de-Vaux, Saône-et-Loire


Champs de colza (St Jean de Vaux, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy, Francia 6704 by Fèlix González, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lons-le-Saunier, Jura


Lons-le-Saunier by Patrick Chartrain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marine d'Albu, Haute-Corse (2B)*
La marine d'Albu-002 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Canaille - Bouches du Rhone*


Cap Canaille 2 by marcovdz, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Castres, Tarn


Les façades de Castres by Charlotte Segurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Bastia-3089 by Laurent Madelaine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montelimar - Drome *


Montélimar - Toitures 01 by La Drôme Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Comme une envie de partir by Thierry Balint, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oloron Sainte Marie - Pyrenees Atlantique*


Camino Via Tolosana 605.jpg by Stefan Vossemer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
140818_Grenoble_218 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme


Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pavin lake - Puy de Dome*


Auvergne Lac Pavin by grosnoob06, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
STRASBOURG, FRANCE by Lucia Barros, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Thiéry, Alpes-Maritimes


Thiery - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Sappey and Sarcenas - Isere*


Le Sappey et Sarcenas by Frédérique Voisin-Demery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse by night by glarigno, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Puissalicon, Hérault 


Village de l'Hérault. by Patrick Leveque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pau - Pyrenees Atlantiques*


PAU by jean WENZLER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Porte du Croux, Nevers n°2 by Alexandre Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Calanque de Sormiou, Bouches-du-Rhône


Calanque de Sormiou (Marseille) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cannes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Cannes 11 by Kristian Pellissier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Sur Leon Vezere - Dordogne*


Saint Léon-sur-Vézerè. by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dole, Jura


Le quartier des Tanneurs à Dole by Ginette THEVENOT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Place Aristide Briand by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arreau - Pyrenees Atlantiques*


Halle d' Arreau, Occitannie, France by Co-jjack, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Calanque d'En-Vau, Bouches-du-Rhône


En Vau calanques de Marseille by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roquefixade - Ariege*


Roquefixade by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
_MG_3377 by Patrice GABIN, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Le Petit Nice Passedat by Thierry Balint, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collonges la Rouge - Correze*


Collonge la Rouge by JClaude Brissaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
IMGP8191.jpg by Jean DE INES, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lille, Nord


Lille (Nord) - Grand'Place (place du Général-de-Gaulle) - Vieille Bourse by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autoire - Lot
*

DSC08447 by jacksarre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont Ferrand, France, Octobre 2017 by Bardino Myriam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chatillon sur Seine - Cote D'Or*


Première neige à Châtillon-sur-Seine (Saint Vorles) "2017" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aléria, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Pilier by alain cielas, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Villa Ephrussi de Rothschild, Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat, Alpes-Maritimes


Villa Ephrussi de Rothschild by Goianobe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Girolata guf view from Capu Licchia - Corse du Sud*


View from Capu Licchia over Golfe de Girolata by Wanda Sowry, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Lille,avril18IMG_9493


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Auch by Giorgio Montalto, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Ombres Chinoises by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seyssel - Ain*


Via Gebennensis by Niklaus Koller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris (75)*
Paris, France by Jones Azevedo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Baume-les-Messieurs, Jura


30042018-DSC_8543-Modifier.jpg by Sylvain Charvet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
IMG_4606 by Ian Razey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rondinara bay - Corse du Sud*


Rondinara by Fabien Bazanegue, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône


Quartier de l’île, Martigues (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy-18 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baleine lighthouse,Re Island - Charente Maritime*


Phare de la baleine / île de Ré by SANDIE BESSO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Crepin - Hautes Alpes
*

Saint crépin by Alain FASSETTA, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sainte-Enimie, Lozère


St Chély du Tarn, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Andelot, Jura (39)*
Château d'Andelot. by Michel Cart, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Malène, Lozère


La Malène, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferte Sous Jouarre - Seine et Martne*


Townhall and market in La Ferte sous Jouarre by Nigel Spring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Aix-en-Provence by John Meckley, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Vannes (Morbihan)*


Breizh ma bro by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Passage des Panoramas, Paris


Les enseignes. Paris, mai 2018 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Lille,avril18IMG_9524


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Cenis lake - Savoie*


Lago del Moncenisio by Fulvio DANIELE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Florac, Lozère


Florac (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Guilhem le desert - Herault*


DSC_0102 by JanetC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Obernai, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Obernai by Lee.S.T, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Prades, Lozère


Prades, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernon - Eure*


IMGP5926.jpg by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
IMG_5904 by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sète, Hérault


Escale à Sète 2018 (Hérault, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort by Laura Kunegel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Aignan - Loir et Cher *



Saint-Aignan-sur-Cher. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor


On the rue du Petit Fort, Dinan by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Émilion, Gironde (33)*
Saint-Émilion by Guillaume Boursinhac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collioure - Pyrenees Orientales *


Golden hour on Collioure harbor by jyleroy, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Westhalten vineyards (Haut-Rhin)*


2013-10-26 112 by Alain Bégou, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Trouville-sur-Mer, Calvados


Beach villas, Trouville-sur-Mer, Normandy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Paris*

deleted


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gourdon - Alpes Maritimes *


After the rain by Denis Degioanni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pontarlier, Doubs (25)*
roofs by Yvette Valkova, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château Cos d'Estournel (Gironde)*


Château Cos d'Estournel by Bob Radlinski, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Coupesarte, Calvados


Manoir de Coupesarte, Normandy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*D'Hourtin/Carcans lake - Gironde*


Baptême Autogire 26 by bhahz, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Lille,2018IMG_9511


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Cathedral of Saint Julian of Le Mans. Le Mans, France. by Serg Brandys, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Collonges-la-Rouge (Corrèze)*


Collanges-la-Rouge by Bob Radlinski, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine


Château de Fougères, Brittany by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Langeais - Indre et Loire
*

Langeais - Le château by larsen & co, on Flickr


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

The last photos look fabolous like in a fairy tale.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Les Ollières by Monsieur Moufles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Charite Sur Loire - Nievre*


La Charité sur loire by Stéphanie Ratel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Josselin, Morbihan


Josselin, Bretagne (Brittany) Château and village by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Lille,2018IMG_9517


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Troyes (Aube) - Fontaine Argence (sculptures de Mathurin Moreau) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autun - Saone et Loire*


France - Bourgogne-Autun by Raphaël Heredia, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados 


Château de St-Germain-de-Livet, Normandy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chatillon-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
36 Chatillon-sur-Indre - Donjon by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Flour - Cantal*


saint Flour (ville haute) 15 le plomb du Cantal à l'horizon by philippe***, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Museum of Fine Arts. Tours, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montauban aerial - Tarn et Garonne*


Montauban vu du Ciel by M Don, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Avignon, Vaucluse


Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg sunset by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dole, Jura


Dole - Jura - Pont by steph bodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Serre-Ponçon, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Un beau panorama...sur le lac-barrage de Serre-Ponçon et sur la petite Chapelle de St Michel (Hautes-Alpes) by irma bertoldo, on Flickr


----------



## ValdasTravelVideo (Apr 30, 2018)

*The Tuileries Garden in Paris, France, it was the first royal garden to be open to the public in 1667.*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Malzieu ville - Lozere*


village médiéval du Malzieu-Ville (48) by philippe***, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Clères, Seine-Maritime


Château de Clères (Seine-Maritime) by Christian HUGUES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
filé de lumières devant le grand théatre by didier.camus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Voulte sur Rhone - Ardeche*


La Voulte sur Rhône and its castle by elzinga alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Jumièges, Seine-Maritime


La porterie. C'est le nom donné à l'entrée qui donne sur le parc et l'abbaye de Jumièges (Seine-maritime en Normandie) et dont la partie la plus ancienne date du 14è siècle. by Christian HUGUES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viciers - Ardeche *


P1850633 by Denis-07, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Battlements - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Bourg D'Hem - Creuse*


le Bourg d'Hem (23) by philippe***, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Hymetière, Jura


Eglise de Saint-Hymetière by François Bonneville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Untitled by Andrey Nikulin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Marcel - Indre*


St Marcel (36) by philippe***, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paray-le-Monial, Saône-et-Loire


Basilique du Sacré-Cœur, Paray le monial (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Tropez, Var (83)*
Cp Travel_056 by Ehab Saleh, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chalon-sur-Saône, Saône-et-Loire


Place St Vincent, Chalon sur Saône (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fources - Gers*


Flaran - Baïse - Armagnac - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Fourcès) by Tourisme en Occitanie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aix-les-Bains, Savoie (73)*
IMG_5094 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Condom - Gers*


Condom, Gers by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Autun, Saône-et-Loire 


Fontaine St Lazare, Autun (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon centre historique, Bourgogne, France by macadam67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Nathan-De Langhe Light in the dark by Nathan De Langhe, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bonnefontaine, Ille-et-Vilaine


Château de Bonnefontaine by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oloron Sainte Marie - Pyrenees Atlantiques*


Untitled by Chip Vanek, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Colmar (Haut-Rhin)*


Medieval Colmar Street [3/9] by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign 📷, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sanary-sur-Mer, Var


Sanary sur mer by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*
IMG_8403 by Kelsey Birkeness, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auch - Gers*


Camino Via Tolosana 438.jpg by Stefan Vossemer, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Plessis-Bourré, Maine-et-Loire


Château du Plessis Bourré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Najac - Aveyron*


Najac, Aveyron by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Nice - avenue Borriglione - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Béziers, Hérault


Béziers vue sur le pont vieux et la cathédrale St Nazaire by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Dinan (Côtes-d'Armor) *


Dinan medieval by juanmzgz, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mouthiers Haute Pierre - Doubs*


Mouthier-Haute-Pierre by Maurice Barbéro, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ribeauvillé (Haut-Rhin)*


Ribeauvillé by J-Marie BOYER, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Malo (Saint-Servan), Ille-et-Vilaine


Saint Servan 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Untitled by Selin S., on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Minas Tirith Mont-Saint-Michel (Manche)*


Mont-Saint-Michel by philippe MANGUIN photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devuloy region - Hautes Alpes*


Pic and Plateau de Bure (peak), Montagne de Barges (mount), Dévoluy, Alps, France, 2004 by Mathieu LM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KiffKiff said:


> *Minas Tirith Mont-Saint-Michel (Manche)*


m))


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire


Azay le Rideau 2017 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnay le Duc - Cote'Or*


58 by philippeperrin05, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bonifacio (Corse-du-Sud)*


Bonifacio by Laurence Gervason, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brest, Finistère (29)*
Grue by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Andelys - Eure*


Les Andelys (Normandy-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Menton, Alpes-Maritimes


Les couleurs du bonheur. by Michel PRESENT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dax, Landes (40)*
Dax-L'Atrium (3) by Michel Roué, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Vitré (Ille-et-Vilaine)*


Vitré by philippe MANGUIN photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Nicolas, Nice, Alpes-Maritimes


La cathédrale Saint-Nicolas. by Michel PRESENT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chavanay - Loire
*

_MG_8316-Modifier by Jeff-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Nancy, France by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cagnes-sur-Mer (Alpes-Maritimes)*


Place Grimaldi by Mark Finney, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Augustin, Paris


In the middle II by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maillezais abbbey - Vendee*


The Maillezais abbey by Th.Vermeulen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sagonne - Cher*


Aerial shot - Vue aérienne du château de Sagonne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Dinan (Côtes-d'Armor)*


Dinan by philippe MANGUIN photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Roussillon, Vaucluse 


FRANCE, ROUSSILLON by dionisis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Baule-Escoublac, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Baie de La Baule 08-06-2018 (3) by Aurel Rhône, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guery Lake -Puy de Dome*


Lac de Guéry et Roche Tuilière by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de la Roche-Jagu, Côtes-d'Armor


Le château de la Roche-Jagu Côtes d'Armor by Cath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*
Heuliez Gx317 - Quimper by Fonzybus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Gervais Sur Mare - Herault*


Camino Via Tolosana 209.jpg by Stefan Vossemer, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Port du Légué, Côtes-d'Armor


Le grand Léjon au port du Légué Côtes d'Armor by Cath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mûr-de-Bretagne, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
DSCN7111 Château Le Cerf, Mûr-de-Bretagne (Côtes-d'Armor, Bretagne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volonne - Alpes de Haute Provence*


Val de Durance, au dessus de Volonne, un soir... by MEF2000, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fougères et Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (34)*
Château de Fougères by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


14 juillet 2011 by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
IMG_5924 by Patrick Williot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Andelys castle - Eure*


Castle at sundown by Sizun Eye, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Rivau, Indre-et-Loire


IMG_9419 by Sabrina TRABALLONI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Untitled by Giovi Perilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chartres - Eure et Loir*


Chartres by David Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thiers - Puy de Dome*


Thiers (Puy-de-Dôme) - Vue sur la vallée des usines by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Espelette, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Espelette by Jérôme B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houilles, Yvelines (78)*
La BB 17068 à Houilles by bb_17002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yenne - Savoie*


DSC_5402 by Sylvain CLAPOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vendome - Loir et Cher*


Vendôme (0.86 km South-East) - IMG_101092 by www.Fly-Foto.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris (75)*
Tour de France by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Girons - Ariege*


Saint Girons, Couserans by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maubeuge, Nord (59)*
Maubeuge : Ourson en cage planétaire by Dantou007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chatellerault - Vienne*


Chatellerault, France by Doux Vide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
16311314791-chateau-de-chenonceau by Banque de L'Indochine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angles sur Anglis - Vienne*


Forteresse d'Angles sur l'Anglin by Di_Chap, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice, Alpes-Maritimes


La cascade de Gairaut by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
IMG_2245 by nadyarybkina, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Malo (Saint-Servan), Ille-et-Vilaine


Saint Servan 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ille de Sein - Finistere*


Pour Vicky by Phoebus58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Pont Valentré - Cahors by michael_jeddah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Souterraine - Creuse*


La Souterraine (Creuse) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor


Dinan 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Fontaine Schwendi by --sinava--, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône


Cassis by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Touquet, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Le Touquet Mairie by Guy Tyler, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Priest-la-Roche, Loire


Chateau La roche by @lain G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Du Gard, Gard (30)*
Pont Du Gard by Trust2o Visiøn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Decize - Nievre*


J4 - Decize & Pont sur la Vieille Loire by dawsdawn, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bourg-de-Sirod, Jura


Le Jura by @lain G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Haroué, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Château (1720-1732) d'Haroué (Meurthe-et-Moselle, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Louhans - Saone et Loire*


Louhans by night by Claudio Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse, Haute-Garonne


HDR canal de Brienne by Hubert GIRAUD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Olé ! by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Emilion - Gironde*


Saint-Émilion by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Île de Ré bridge, Charente-Maritime

Pont ile de Ré V2 by Hubert GIRAUD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux - 2018 by will parkes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Bonnet de Chirac - Lozere*


Montée au Truc de Saint-Bonnet de Chirac by Doc ARVERNE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Deluz, Doubs


Z 9500 dans la vallée du Doubs by Pierre H., on Flickr


----------



## cicarra (May 29, 2004)

Rainy day from top of Arc de Triomphe looking towards the Louvre










My Euro Trip


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sainte Croix du Verdon - Alpes de Haute Provence*


Sainte croix du Verdon et son Lac by Marie du sud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Street view by Romy Stills, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Besançon, Doubs


Un tram pour l'Est by Pierre H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Église de la Madeleine de Troyes by Pom', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quimper - Finistere *


Promenade dans Quimper by mout1234, on Flickr


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Position.svg/220px-Finistère-Position.svg.png


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arpajon sur Cere - Cantal*


Tour de France 27 by Supportersclub Jens Debusschere, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Carontes Viaduct, Bouches-du-Rhône


DE18 de RDT 13 sur le célèbre viaduc de Carontes | 18.07.17 by Coradia Liner V200, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
87- LA CHICA DE ROJO - ESTRASBURGO - by --MARCO POLO--, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Garabit viaduct, Cantal


14.06.2018 - Garabit-Viadukt - by Bernd Sontheimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy la nuit 02 by Laurent GLASSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rimont - Saone et Loire*



Bourgogne by Christel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Grenette viaduct, Drôme


Croisement international sur le viaduc de la Grenette by Blédichef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montluçon, Allier (03)*
Montluçon Clermont Ferrand Octobre 2016 by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puycelsi - Tarn*


Puycelsi (Tarn) by reneve31, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sisteron citadel, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


AGC sur le viaduc de Sisteron by Blédichef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Statue by Jonathan PACHURKA, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Limoges,France,été2018IMG_2217


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Blanc - Indre *


●•۰June 19th۰•● by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Estrée viaduct, Hautes-Alpes


X-TER sur le viaduc de L'Estrée by Blédichef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pointe Saint-Mathieu, Finistère (29)*
20180624_09577_arzheliz_st_mathieu_1200px by ge 29, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Redon - Ille et Vilaine*


Redon 35. by lassale pierre-yves, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Tarare viaduct, Rhône 


Rame tractée, viaduc et couleurs d'automne by Pierre H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Bonifácio - Corsica by Τhiago Crocco, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Limoges,été18IMG_2225


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sénouard viaduct, Lozère


SNCF 73607 - Marvejols 17/06/2015 by MarcS9, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Limoges,été18IMG_2227


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*
beziers, Languedoc, France by @LFLD, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


La dame de 💖 by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Épernay, Marne (51)*
The power of champagne... After…. by Mark Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Trécesson castle, Morbihan


Chateau de Trécésson by Gilles Sabatie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
MuCEM & Fort Saint-Jean, Marseille, France by Max, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Suscinio castle, Finistère


Le château de Suscinio by Gilles Sabatie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
When I take a look outside.. by Rob Oo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

L'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue, Vaucluse


L’Isle sur la Sorgue (Vaucluse, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reims, Marne (51)*
Opéra de Reims by Simone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
La ligne bleue des Vosges vue de Belfort by michel rieffly, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear (Dec 5, 2015)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*








source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Matthieu: The photo is not working


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mulhouse, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Darkened Day, Mulhouse, France by Dany Casado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourgoin-Jallieu, Isère (38)*
Bourgoin-Jallieu 09 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montignac, Dordogne (24)*
Riverside Montignac by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Château d’If, Marseille (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mulhouse, Haut-Rhin


France - Mulhouse - Hôtel de ville by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
IMG_7668 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône

l
a Bonne Mère ⛪ by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzerche, Corrèze (19)*
Uzerche et la Vézère. by Maurice Barbéro, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Baume-les-Messieurs, Jura


sur les hauteur du village de Baume les Messieurs by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Views from castle roof 3 by Bill Cumming, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ornans, Doubs


commune de Ornans by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio-7439 by photonplay, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Palais-sur-Mer, Charente-Maritime


St Palais et ses carrelets by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villeurbanne, Rhône (69)*
Technopolis by Photo(c)Mobile, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Talmont-sur-Gironde, Charente-Maritime


Abbaye de Talmont Sur Gironde by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Verrerie (Le Creusot), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau_verrerie_02 by JdelPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse, Haute-Garonne


Basilique Saint Sernin by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lautrec, Tarn (81)*
Lautrec, Castres et Lac du Merle by SvИ Fötø, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Jean-de-Luz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


Port de St Jean de Luz by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Aigues-Mortes by Aurélien Ebel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pézenas, Hérault (34)*
Pézenas by Daniel Michels, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bordeaux, Gironde


Sunshine on the Cité du Vin by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châtillon-sur-Seine, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Eglise St Vorles vue sur la ville "2018" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse, Haute-Garonne


Toulouse Sunset #explore by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Jardin de l'Hôtel-Dieu-le-Comte by Marc Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Revest-les-Eaux, Var (83)*
REVEST LES EAUX by jean WENZLER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bordeaux, Gironde


Place de la bourse Bordeaux by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Nice (Alpes-Maritimes)*


Le Vieux Nice (French Riviera) by Eric Rousset, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bayeux, Calvados (14)*
Bayeux at night by Anders Harbo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse, Haute-Garonne


Le Capitole (Capitolium) by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar 2018 - La Petite Venise [EXPLORED] by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gorbio (Alpes-Maritimes)*


Cabanelles ,Mentonnais, Alpes Maritimes-101-Modifier-Modifier.jpg by Jacques Dufrenoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Olargues, Hérault


Olargues (Hérault, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Family Visits Paris ~ 2018 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône


Miroir aux oiseaux by night, Martigues (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
La Cathédrale Saint-Etienne de Bourges (Nuits Lumière) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Julien, Hérault


Mauroul St Julien et le massif de l’espinousse (Hérault, Languedoc, Occitanie, France) by pascal routhier, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Digne-les-Bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Saint Pancrace, Aout 2017 (38) by Seb. F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse-6 by Guillaume H, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Josselin, Morbihan 


Josselin. France by M ª Angeles Otero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Lourdes by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse, Haute-Garonne


Panorama lights by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris (75)*
Le Pont des Arts. by Jessica Olive, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Bienvenue au Louvre by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont-Blanc


Reflet du Mont Blanc (Beaufortin * Savoie 08/2018) by Gerard Carron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vogüé, Ardèche


Voguë - Château by christophe flandrin, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear (Dec 5, 2015)

*Beauvais, Oise*

16408012016 by jean-paul beaudeau, on Flickr

Apologies for the large size of the photograph, but I really think it looks more stunning this way.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Soirée au faîte III by Lucas Jacquet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cirque de Gavarnie, Hautes-Pyrénées


Cirque de Gavarnie by Coline Buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aurillac, Cantal (15)*
Aurillac - Mercedes-Benz Citaro C2K - 13/10/18 by Jérémy P, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Barcus, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


Barcus (64) by Coline Buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
Périgueux, Dordogne (Périgord) by JDK Travel●Choice, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Voiron, Isère


Voiron (38) by Coline Buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
Poitiers Xmas 2018 -5848 by Barry DIXON, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sarzay, Indre


Chateau Sarzay 2 by Rob Naylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Laon, la montagne couronnée by Pascal MEYER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Havre, Seine-Maritime


Le Havre, Normandie, France by Pom', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
DSC04944-Edit_ФШ by Oleg Ovsyannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Ciotat, Bouches-du-Rhône


Port de La Ciotat by Thierry-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Créteil, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Creteil lake by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
France 2016 by Henry Cohen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
18N08024-Chalons by sharkstudio, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear (Dec 5, 2015)

*Val Thorens, Savoie* 
At 2300 meters altitude this is the highest ski resort in Europe. 

V.T. by DOMINIK MINKUS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chaumont, Haute-Marne (52)*
2012-12-07-Haute-Marne-8 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr










*Merry Christmas to all!
Joyeux Noël à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Privas, Ardeche France DSC_7764 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Reflection on the square République - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

goodybear said:


> *Val Thorens, Savoie*
> At 2300 meters altitude this is the highest ski resort in Europe.
> ..


And one of the best.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Trams de Besançon (France) by Alain GAVILLET, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin


Quai de la Petite France - Strasbourg - Alsace - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Lô, Manche (50)*
Saint-Lo by Eduard Ballestero, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Versailles, Yvelines


Château de Versailles - Hall of Mirrors - Versailles - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
_MG_6436 by Celtycrow, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Beaune, Côte-d'Or


France - Beaune - Hospices de Beaune by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
Monument à Napoléon, La Roche-sur-Yon, 2016 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle


Lunéville (Meurthe-et-Moselle) - Le château - Cour des communs et cour d'honneur by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Évreux, Eure (27)*
La rivière l'Iton, Evreux, Eure by Olive Titus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Dominating the landscape by William Wood, on Flickr










*Happy New Year to all!*
*Bonne année à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Happy New Year 2019 by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Grenoble, Isère*


Neige by Photo Presseweb, on Flickr


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Col d'Aubisque, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


'Lammergeier take me on your flight' by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Rouen, Seine-Maritime


L'heure tourne by Jérémy Davoine, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ just been there... Stunning old town.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
Charleville-Mézières-61 by Pierre Louis Guerisse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lons-le-Saunier, Jura (39)*
en lons le saunier by J.L. Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chateau-Chalon, Jura


SNCF Z27599/27600 @ Voiteur by Wouter De Haeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tulle, Corrèze (19)*
DSC_0254 Tulle (Corrèze) (3) by Cybersister, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mers-les-Bains, Somme


Le manège. by roland grivel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mende, Lozère (48)*
Mende - Cathédrale Notre-Dame-et-Saint-Privat by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agen, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Agen : théâtre municipal Ducourneau by Mimi, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Tréport (in the foreground), Seine-Maritime and Mers-les-Bains (in the background), Somme


Depuis la falaise. by roland grivel, on Flickr


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

alexandru.mircea said:


> The ride I was expecting on the previos page has arrived... Bye!
> 
> 
> *Grenoble, Isère*
> ...


^^ Beautiful.


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Poligny, Jura


Rame Corail réversible au pied du Jura by Pierre H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
P1070569 by Gaël Grino, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Besançon, Doubs


Un tram pour l'Est by Pierre H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
20181012-03 Mont-de-Marsan » Campagne pour lutter contre le cancer du sein by bergeje, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Morez, Jura


X 73613 TER 95515 Andelot-Saint Claude à Morez by Michel LUTHRINGER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg en Bresse by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Syam, Jura


UM d'X 73500 à Syam (39) by Laurent Knop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Tarbes- Photocredt Neil King (1) by Neilfatea, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Morbier, Jura


X 76500 à Morbier (39) by Laurent Knop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var (83)*
IMG_6297 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle


Nancy (Meurthe-et-Moselle) - Place Stanislas - Grilles de Jean Lamour by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
le dernier by gwénael lelievre, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Neige sur la Capitale, au XT2 en janvier 2019 (Paris - France)13 copy by Stéphane Cazalet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Troyes, Aube, France. by Roland Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Saint Jean d'Arves, Les Sybelles. (The 3 peaks of Les Aiguilles d'Arves in the background).


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Roche-Guyon, Val-d'Oise


La Roche Guyon by Guy_D_2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Église Saint-Pierre, Caen by Frédéric Chateaux, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Barbaste, Lot-et-Garonne


Barbaste by Guy_D_2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Romain devant les arènes de Nîmes by Louis Labbez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Auxerre, Yonne


Auxerre by Guy_D_2018, on Flickr


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Fantastic view of Auxerre from the riverside. Keep up! Good work.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drome (26)*
One fine morning in Valence, France by j lankester, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Josselin, Morbihan


Josselin by Guy_D_2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
Orléans by night by Ti Bob, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Léhon, Côtes-d'Armor


Léhon by Guy_D_2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (64)*
Perpignan_24042017-005 by stefano Merli, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Puycelsi, Tarn


Puycelsi dans une éclaircie by JP Tonn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Dans le Lot. by Ewan McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I wonder how many such beautiful pics will disappear from the thread once the new Flickr ownership implements its menace to delete photos...


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or


Semur-en-Auxois et l'Armançon by JP Tonn, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lille (Nord)*


11-_OHU2301 by Olivier Hu(tt), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Le Tarn 2 by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Avignon, Vaucluse


Avignon, le Rhône et le pont. by JP Tonn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Walk on water by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine


Saint-Malo by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Kaysersberg (Haut-Rhin)*


2-L1002234 by Olivier Hu(tt), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Gap Noël 2018 by Max Audouard, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château-Gaillard, Eure


Château-Gaillard by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
South Parterre at the Palace of Versailles 1 by Photoski141, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Petit Palais, Paris


Petit Palais by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
reposted from reddit: Grenoble, France [4256x2832] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Discreet by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

I keep being suprised by how beautiful this country is, where is it already?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Place de la Comédie et la Fontaine des Trois Grâces by Michel Lebel-Dumis, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Orcival, Puy-de-Dôme


Orcival, Puy-de-Dôme, France by Pom', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Etienne, Loire (42)*
SaintEtienne-2018-07-23-451-Metropole by Mathias LEHN, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Castle Bonaguil, Lot et Garonne


Château de Bonaguil - Lot et Garonne - FRANCE. by Gycessé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute Loire by Robin MATHAUD, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bordeaux, Gironde


L'Arawak by Gycessé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
Centre-ville de Moulins by AGATHE GIRAUD, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Amboise, Indre-et-Loire


Château d'Amboise. by Gycessé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Overlooking Marseille by Photoski141, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Evreux, Eure


Cathédrale d'Evreux by Paul Tridon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Laon by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Garabit viaduct, Cantal


Viaduc de Garabit (Cantal, Auvergne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Mairie d'Alençon by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paray-le-Monial, Saône et Loire


Basilique du Sacré-Cœur, Paray-le-Monial (Saône et Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear (Dec 5, 2015)

*Mulhouse, Haut-Rhin*

Mulhouse Grande Angle by ManOn Moon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Mont de Marsan -«la Ville aux Trois Rivières»-153127 by manuel de macedo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône


Place de la république, Arles (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Market on Cours Saleya - Vieux Nice by Marc LUCZAK, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Minerve, Hérault


Minerve (Hérault, Languedoc, Occitanie, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
20180812_093731 by pixate, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Désordre de Marc Venet au Parc du Pharo by Thierry Balint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Cahors (2010-09-22)(07) by J.C.Koenig, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme


Montbrun-les-Bains (Drôme) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agen, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
AGEN - Tempo - Mercedes Citaro C2 by amiral-vb, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Jean-en-Royans, Drôme


Monastère orthodoxe de la Combe Laval (Drôme) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rodes, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez (Aveyron) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Nuclear power plant, Cruas, Ardèche


Centrale nucléaire de Cruas-Meysse (Ardèche) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
rennes by dominique pinon, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Business District by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Confluence de la Douze et du Midou by Dominique Gosselin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Septmoncel Les Molunes, Jura


28_JURA_05_2012 by Olivier Gentilini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
Périgueux by Juanpablo Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
03112018-Nantes -93.jpg by Michel ROUYER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Metz (Moselle) - Quartier impérial - Avenue Foch by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers Loire 16.9.2016 4038 by Elmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
Guéret (centre-ville) 1679 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
Monument à Napoléon, La Roche-sur-Yon, 2016 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg by JSterckman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Tours (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Town hall with the belfry at the Place des Héros, Arras, France ( The belfry is Unesco world heritage) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
2018_Les_Lumières_de_Laval_071 by VERGER REGIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-l'Annonciation - Place Stanislas by Alan B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
Nikon D750 World festival of the puppets from Charleville-Mézières to France by frederic potier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Après 8ième Finale France Irlande by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Antre lake, Jura


Lac et roche d'Antre by jerome courtin, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear (Dec 5, 2015)

*Centre spacial guyanais, Guyane *

VA244_Decollage champ large by European Space Agency, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Paris (75)*
Visiting the Musée du Louvre - The Glass Pyramids by Brett Binns, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Hymetière-sur-Valouse, Jura


Eglise de St Hymetiere XIe siècle. by jerome courtin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mende, Lozère (48)*
Views of Mende from the Croix de Saint Privat by Graeme Churchard, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire


Heaven's Gate by Iñaki San Pedro Uribarri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aurillac, Cantal (15)*
Aurillac, les parapluies by Michel LE MANDAT, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Priest-la-Roche, Loire


Chateau de la roche by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Église Saint-Jacques...and its shiny new spires. by Micky B, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Just-Saint-Rambert, Loire


Chateau de Grangent by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
490A1375 copy by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Longecourt-en-Plaine, Côte-d'Or


Longecourt-en-Plaine - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
Untitled by BS_Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Toulouse










Here's the full thread -

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2166264


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Versailles, Yvelines


Grand Angle - Grand Palais by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Eglise Saint Etienne by Cédric Le Camus, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ciboure, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


L'instant d'une pause by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr


----------



## rudiwicaksono (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You need to post credits to that photo; is it yours or not?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
FRANCE - Lyon by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Hello Paris ! by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort (3) by Jim Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bayonne, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


La place des cinq cantons de Bayonne by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Centre Angoulême by Maxime Bonzi, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


[EXPLORE] Geometries by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Creteil, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Lake of Creteil reflection by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Albi, Tarn


2019 04 08_Albi_3278 by Vlad Mandyev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pontoise, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Pontoise - France by Sebastien Klein, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vincennes, Val-de-Marne


Château de Vincennes by Vlad Mandyev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
Bourges by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Marseille in the evening by Vlad Mandyev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besancon (10) by Jim Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Roque-sur-Cèze, Gard


La Roque sur Cèze - Gard - Occitanie by Yolande FREY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Le Mans (Sarthe) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Axiat, Ariège


Eglise St Julien d'Axiat ... Ariège by Yolande FREY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melun, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Promenade au bord de la Seine autour de l'Ile St Etienne, Melun by Delphine Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Najac, Aveyron


Najac- Aveyron - Occitanie - France by Yolande FREY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Valence by Bastien Galiana, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Xonrupt-Longemer, Vosges


Longemer (Vosges) by Yolande FREY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Place Royale by ptit fauve, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


MARSEILLE by Thierry Balint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orleans, Loiret (45)*
Orléans by Olivier Benavides, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lille*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34929264682/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Full moon & Gargoyles by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
IMG_4647 by Jean-Paul Uro, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bayonne (Pyrénées-Atlantiques)*


Arquitecturas bayonesas. Bayona. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse, Haute-Garonne


Basilique Saint Sernin de Toulouse by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Cathédrale d'Auch by Bertrand DAUDE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


La Grande Plage, Biarritz by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
17000 en monochrome !!! by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*The Ballroom of the Château de Fontainebleau (Seine-et-Marne)*


Salle de Bal du Château de Fontainebleau by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Goazec, Finistère


chateau de Trevarez by rasquelfr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Place de Jaude by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Verdun, Meuse


Les gondoles à Verdun ; Meuse , France . by Annick Mousse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by Julia Sumangil, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Fort-de-France, Martinique


Fort de France - St. Louis Cathedral by Larry Syverson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Épinal, Vosges (88)*
Epinal France (18) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Riquewihr (Haut-Rhin)*


Colourful Riquewihr by Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne


Nérac by Guy_D_2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Un soir by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lisors, Eure


Lisors by Guy_D_2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chartres by Teo Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Auxerre, Yonne


Auxerre by Blizarre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Ausblick auf Nîmes vom Tour Magne by Herbert Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
The Port of Nice by Dawid Tokarz, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Orléans, Loiret


Orléans by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Carcassonne, Aude*









https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1_carcassonne_aerial_2016.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse, Haute-Garonne by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Lyon by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes*


Menton, France by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Albi*

Street in Albi, Tarn by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perigueux, Dordogne (24)*
The Place Andre Maurois by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Honfleur, Normandy:*

Rue de la Prison and Museum of Old Honfleur by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Amboise, Indre-et-Loire


Amboise by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas (Nov 17, 2012)

*Chantilly (Oise)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
septembre 2008 vesoul_00046 by claude rebourcet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Mur des canuts by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
In My Sights by BS_Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Carte Postale Marseille by Thierry Balint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Brieuc, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
4 by jean-michel carré, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris, the Eiffel Tower turns 130 years old


130 ans by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Mont-de-Marsan, Landes: place de l'hôtel-de-ville et arbres habillés par l'Association Fil à fil. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Tour-du-Meix, Jura


L'église Fraichement rénovée de St Christophe (Jura) by Leon Vaillat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Place Charles III - Deere by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Beaufort-en-Anjou, Maine-et-Loire


Beaufort-en-Vallée, Maine-et-Loire, France by Pom', on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Tour Eiffel & Eglise Othodoxe Russe by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Évreux, Eure (27)*
Evreux by ho visto nina volare, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Saou, Drôme*


YGO_4474 by Yan-Gaëtan Olivo, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Tréport, Seine-Maritime


Le Tréport by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var (83)*
Toulon, Quai Cronstadt. by Olivier Blaise, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Gien, Loiret


Gien by Philippe Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Cityscape from Rouen by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2019)

Somewhere down south...


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret


Couleurs Sullyloises by Philippe Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
939979_Fete des tuiles 2019 by Photo Presseweb, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bazoches, Nièvre


Château de Bazoches - Demeure du Maréchal de Vauban by Philippe Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Tours by Haxtorm, on Flickr


----------



## rudiwicaksono (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montpoupon castle, Indre-et-Loire


Château de Montpoupon by Philippe Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@[email protected]; @rudiwicaksono: Dont forget to give credits to your postings here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chaumont, Haute-Marne (52)*
288-Chaumont.jpg by Jan Crombez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Colmar, Haut-Rhin


Colmar-Petite Venise by francis CAIL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort (6) by Jim Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ribeauvillé, Haut-Rhin


VTTISTE by francis CAIL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Carcassonne by K B, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/happictures/15135845822/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse by David Pištělák, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Place des Terreaux by Oxybis photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bagnères-de-Bigorre, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Bagnères-de-Bigorre by Delphine Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


La place Bellecour pour profiter du feu d'artifice du 14 juillet by Oxybis photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Aile sud Renaissance (XVIe), château royal de Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Nouvelle-Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Beauregard castle, Cellettes, Loir-et-Cher


Beauregard 1987 by Claudia Schillinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tourmalet Barèges, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
_JNH1670 by Tourisme Grand Tourmalet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Balleroy castle, Calvados


Château de Balleroy (Calvados) - Façade ouest by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoux, Aude (11)*
L'Aude Limoux by Richard Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Germain-en-Laye castle, Yvelines


Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye (Yvelines) - Musée d'archéologie nationale by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
Foix by Tomas Jezek, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Maintenon castle, Eure-et-Loir


Château de Maintenon (Eure-et-Loir) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Let's pretend it's the Roman Empire by Sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


FRANCE. Pyrenees Lescun by Patrick GEVAERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont du Gard, Gard (30)*
Pont du Gard by Harry H. Hitzeman Jr., on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bordeaux, Gironde


Untitled by PL Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valloire, Savoie (73)*
Gita a Valloire by Emanuele Stefano Foco, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cerisy-la-Forêt, Manche


Abbaye de Cerisy-la-Forêt (Manche) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Briare, Loiret


EU - FRANCE. River Loire. Briare by Patrick GEVAERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Fontaine Monumentale, Valence by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Auxerre, Yonne


FRANCE Auxerre Tour de l"horloge XV th century. by Patrick GEVAERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Ville de Gap (05) by Damien RAMOS, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Priest-la-Roche, Loire


EU - FRANCE. Château de la Roche Originally XIII th century overlooking the river Loire - now surrounded bij water in a lake. by Patrick GEVAERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Untitled by chowchilla, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret


EU - FRANCE. River Loire. Sully adits beautiful castle. by Patrick GEVAERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
France - Versailles by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lérins abbey, Alpes-Maritimes


Monastère fortifié de l'abbaye de Lérins, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nanterre, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Tours Nuages, Nanterre (7871) by Claude Falguière, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Balazuc, Ardèche


Balazuc, village surplombant l Ardèche. by brunogirard56, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Department of Paris (75)*
Quai de Gesvres, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bordeaux, Gironde


Place de la Comedie, Bordeaux by APA Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
20190810_Orleans_IMG_3297 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Somewhere in French Guiana. A tribute to the endangered Amazonia.


Une belle journée commence by Alain DID, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Cahors by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*


Biarritz by MIGNOT Daniel, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lisieux basilica, Calvados


Lisieux, Normandy by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*
Quimper by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Bec-Hellouin, Eure


Le Bec-Hellouin by Rolye, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chanaz, Haute-Savoie


Chanaz, Haute-Savoie (France) by Traveling with●JDK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre - nuit - 10 janvier 2015 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
La cathédrale d'Amiens by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Besançon, Doubs


Besançon-France by Hervé Hanriot-Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
L' Allier sous le pont de Moulins by laurence lesaulnier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Turenne, Corrèze 


turenne by jean-baptiste bargues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Bord de Sarthe - Le Mans by Nadine.Dvx, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pierrefonds, Oise


Pierrefonds (FRANCE) by regis GST, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio by Marc LUCZAK, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin


La Petite France 2019 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
BastiaSquare by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Concarneau, Finistère 


2-1300 by sandrine recher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Mont de Marsan « la Ville aux Trois Rivières » IMG_5669 by manuel de macedo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cervione, Corse


Cervione by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Digne-les-Bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Randonnée Saint Pancrace (37) by Seb. F, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Colored street by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Vesoul by N Trigg, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin


Riquewihr 2019 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg, France by Fly Girl, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Erquy, Côtes-d'Armor


Erquy, lumière du matin... by josettegoyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Place Verdun Tarbes by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Perpignan Bridge by Ian Gray, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Digoin, Saône-et-Loire


Pont Canal @ Digoin - Bourgogne - France by Jan van Dijk, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bonaguil castle, Saint-Front-sur-Lémance, Lot-et-Garonne


Château de Bonaguil (2) by cyrille godard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Sunday in Bordeaux, France by Jack R. Johanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Department of Paris (75)*
Paris at night by Patrick Cosgrove, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Chapelle-sous-Brancion, Saône-et-Loire


La Chapelle sous Brancion (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy by pukito79, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin


2019-09-19-09-47-55-DSC_5562 by oncle tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon @ The Speed of Light by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris 


Paris by night. Boulevard Haussmann by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
La ville en bleu // The city in blue by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint Geniez d'Olt et d'Aubrac, Aveyron


Saint-Geniez-d'Olt by Paul Smeets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice, Place Masséna, France by Roberta Salamone, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Métro Passy by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Le manège enchanté. by Benoît Thierard, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Roscoff, Finistère


Roscoff by Christian Quéméner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
France - Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes - Grenoble - View over city from Bastille by Jules, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Morlaix, Finistère


Sur le port 3 by Christian Quéméner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
perigueux 007 fe by Barry Skeates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
In My Sights by BS_Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bordeaux, Gironde


Bordeaux, Pont de Pierre and the basilique Saint-Michel. by Douglas Kay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Vesoul*U by m-louis .®, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Maroilles, Nord


maroille by michel caudron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Le pont Valentré by Laurent Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arras, Pas-de-Calais


le beffroi d ' Arras , the belfry of Arras by michel caudron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agen, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Agen by Jelora, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Lazare train station, Paris

L'entrée de la gare Saint-Lazare côté voies by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
pink umbrellas by Phil Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Veules-les-Roses, Seine-Maritime


Au gué de l'abreuvoir de Veules-les-Roses by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Tramway tourangeau by Guibs photos, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cerisy-la-Forêt, Manche


Abbaye St-Vigor de Cerisy-la-Forêt by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar, France by thethomsn, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Thiery, Alpes-Maritimes


Thiery - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*
Quimper (Bretagne, France) by Antonio Martín, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Peillon, Alpes-Maritimes


Peillon - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre by Blizarre, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cordes-sur-Ciel, Tarn


Cordes sur Ciel by Ál Men-chez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
140821_StEtienne_257 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse, Haute-Garonne


Saint Sernin (Toulouse-France) by nora2 santamaria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Bastia, Corse by Pierre Emmanuel Muller, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Aigues-Mortes, Gard


Aigues Mortes (11) by J & T Photographix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy - France by Manuel Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône


Marseilles (16) by J & T Photographix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Alençon (61), France by Eelco, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Josselin, Morbihan


Josselin, Bretagne, France, August_2019_535 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille, France by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


Tempête d'hiver by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Rouen, France by Lone Geek, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Christmas tree by Matthieu Manigold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Medieval fortress Cite de Carcassonne . Languedoc-Roussillon. France by Alexey Tyurin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chambord, Loir-et-Cher


Chateau de Chambord by Matthieu Manigold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Escapade à Besançon by Didier RIBAULT, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Versailles, Yvelines


Parc du château de Versailles (Yvelines) - Petit Trianon - Jardin français - Château (façade ouest) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Mont-de-Marsan by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
16122019-REG_0898.jpg by Régis Picart, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bourges, Cher


La cathédrale Saint-Étienne de Bourges by balese13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Digne-les-Bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Digne-les-Bains Provence France 26th September 2019 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
IMG_8834 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Rennes by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

On the road to Capestang, Hérault


Ma route by Jolivillage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reims, Marne (51)*
IMG_0414 by mxnet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Trédion, Morbihan 


Le Château de Trédion . . . by Daniel RENVERSEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
20191005_140525 by aec20879, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


HAPPY NEW YEAR PARIS by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Blue hour at Le Mont saint michel - France by MKLKT, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Plouzané, Finistère


Lighthouse Phare Du Petit Minou ⛯🇫🇷 by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
DSC_0109 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lods, Doubs


Lods by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaumont-de-Lomagne, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
beaumont-de-lomagne by Litening qc, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Baume-les-Messieurs, Jura


les hauteurs de baumes les mesrieurs by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Bonifacio by Romain Vernoux, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Curemonte, Corrèze


Châteaux de Plas et de Saint Hilaire by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vivario, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Church in Vivario at Corsica, France 8/11 2010 by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Choisel, Yvelines


Château de Breteuil, Yvelines, France by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
IMG_5633.jpg by Eric Dery, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Honfleur, Calvados


Honfleur by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tarare, Rhône (69)*
BB67593 Tours Lyon Part Dieu 4403 sur le viaduc de Tarare by videostrains, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Fort-de-France, Martinique


Fort-de-France, Martinique by Pom', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Chamonix Mont Blanc, France by Tram Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont Saint-Michel, Manche


L'inquiétante baie by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Aigues Mortes (6) by J & T Photographix, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chichilianne, Isère


Golden sunrise by Julie D, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bergues, Nord*









https://www.petitfute.com/r21-hauts-de-france/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Touet-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
village de Touët-sur-Var by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Najac, Aveyron


Najac by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
Sète (Hérault, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
France - Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes - Grenoble - View over city from Bastille by Jules, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine*


Rennes - Palais du Commerce by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Carcassonne, Aude


Carcassone by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montbéliard, Doubs (25)*
Montbeliard by dmitry vetrov, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Albi, Tarn


Albi by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Fontainebleau by John Allen, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher


Chaumont by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalon-sur-Saône, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chalone Sur Saone, France by logan hubbard, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Brousse-le-Château, Aveyron


Brousse 12480. L'Église Saint-Jacques-le-Majeur. by serge imbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaune, Côte d'Or (21)*
Beaune, France by Praxus_, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lautrec, Tarn


Lautrec . La Plaine de l Agout. by serge imbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Rennes by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes


Polygone by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
It's a long way to the bottom by Count Rushmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by Wilfrid EON, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Amboise, Indre-et-Loire


Château du Clos Lucé by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Die, Drôme (26)*
In Die, Drôme (France) by hjhoeber2, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Roussillon, Vaucluse


Les Ocres de Provence ... (2) by Philippe ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val (Cantal, France) by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Good morning, Paris! by Ivan Kanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
Honfleur by Michael Holdinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Brioude, Haute-Loire


Basilique Saint-Julien by Thierry Balint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Lourdes by Paulo Mamede, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Thiéry, Alpes-Maritimes


Thiery - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
IMG_1158 by Steve Christle, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Maincy, Seine-et-Marne


Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval France Christmas Day 2019 by Nick Jenner, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Béziers, Hérault


Pont vieux et cathédrale St Nazaire, Béziers (Hérault, Languedoc, Occitanie, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clamecy, Nièvre (58)*
2011 Frankrijk 0712 Clamecy by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Tourrettes-sur-Loup, Alpes-Maritimes


Tourettes sur loup by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annonay, Ardèche (07)*
Le pont Valgelas, Annonay by Thibaud Jasseny, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Sunset at Paris by Etiënne Hessels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont-Audemer, Eure (27)*
PONT AUDEMER by ANSELM PALLÀS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Épernay, Marne (51)*
Epernay by Dan Eck, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lille, Nord


Lille, Nord (France) by JD●Kettering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dax, Landes (40)*
Dax, Landes, France by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Plaine des sables, La Réunion


Morning Glow at Volcano by Vincent Ducheman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
20191207_154812 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Rove, Bouches-du-Rhône


La Vesse Wakes - Marseille by Vincent Ducheman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Pau Castle & Bridge by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône


Passerelle de Saint-Georges (Lyon). 27.01.15 by Coradia Liner V200, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Umbrella reflections by René Maly, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Hautefort, Dordogne


Hautefort castle by NightFlightToVenus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Palace de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
[email protected]法國‧凡爾賽鎮‧凡爾賽宮 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Dinard, Ille-et-Vilaine


Dinard by Antonio Filippi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Étampes, Essonne (91)*
_DSC6666_DxO by Alexandre Dolique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar, la petite venise, heure bleue by Philippe Lhote, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Morlaix, Finistère


MORLAIX by Antonio Filippi, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bordeaux, Gironde


Cité du Vin - Bx by Bertrand Méallet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cognac, Charente (16)*
Cognac, Charente, France by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Institut de France by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzerche, Corrèze (19)*
Uzerche by Lari Huttunen, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyon, Rhône

Lyon by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montrond-les-Bains, Loire 


Chateau de Montrond les Bains-6 by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
76481-Chartres by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Orcival, Puy-de-Dôme


BASILIQUE NOTRE DAME D'ORCIVAL (63) by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduct de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Approaching the Millau Viaduct...travelling North by Micky B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meaux, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Meaux (Seine et Marne) - Palais épiscopal - Musée Bossuet by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lauzerte, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Les maisons de Lauzerte, Quercy blanc, Tarn-et-Garonne, Occitanie, France by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Loches (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Parc et château de Valençay, Valençay, Indre by Olive Titus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle (55)*
54-Luneville - 1870* by Jean François Python, on Flickr


*







*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clamecy, Nièvre (58)*
IMG 7019 DxO by Jean-Pierre Fournaiseau, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bugatti headquarters in Molsheim, Bas-Rhin*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Marseille,France by Angela Tate-Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Setra S 316 UL – STAO 72 (Véolia Transdev) / TIS (Transports Interurbains de la Sarthe) n°7591 by Semvatac, on Flickr


----------



## Ludivine Dias (Mar 28, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
Hi, i'm Ludivine Dias the autor. It's not permitting to use, share... this photography which are proteged by copyright.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ludivine Dias said:


> Hi, i'm Ludivine Dias the autor. It's not permitting to use, share... this photography which are proteged by copyright.


Which date that photo of yours is posted? Telm me the date to delete it...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Adhémar à Montélimar, Drôme (26)*
Montélimar - Château des Adhémar 03 by La Drôme Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Cathédrale Saint-Jean, Lyon.*


Saint-Jean, Lyon. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzés, Gard (30)*
Gros béguin ! by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Semur-en-Brionnais, Saône-et-Loire


Collégiale de Semur en Brionnais by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Biarritz by Jon Combe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Musée du Donjon by Daniel Hennemand, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris, empty revamped Bastille area


Confinement IV by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
IMG_7952 by aec20879, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris, place Vendôme


Confinement V by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dole, Jura (39)*
Dole (Jura, Franche Comté, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Paris


Notre Dame - Paris - by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dunkerque, Nord (59)*
55843-Dunkerque by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Angers, Maine-et-Loire


Angers by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, Côte d'Or (21)*
kyonyxphoto-IMG-180804 by Stéphane Rouillard, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lyon*

Lyon by o coeur de la photo - Orlando Mendes, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse, Haute-Garonne


Toulouse by Laurent BASTIDE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boussac, Creuse (23)*
3.Leaving Boussac - you can just see the landmark mediaeval church by Julie Reeman, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche


Below Saint Michel by Laurent BASTIDE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Fort de Sedan, Ardennes (08)*
Château Fort de Sedan by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Neubourg, Eure


Château du Champ-de-Bataille (Eure) - Cour d&#x27;Honneur by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis (93)*
Hôtel de ville by Letícia F. Terra, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mont-l'Évêque, Oise


Mont-L&#x27;Evêque (F-60) Château by Michel Gérard Pineau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montbéliard, Doubs (25)*
Montbeliard (1) by Jim Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Loches, Indre-et-Loire


Loches by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Céré, Lot (46)*
P1010907 - SAINT-CÉRÉ by Michel FERRY, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Céré, Lot


Saint-Céré by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
18052019-Mont Saint-Michel _DSC-6835-Modifier by Eliane Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Espalion, Aveyron


Espalion by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aléria, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Blue Hour in Corsica by Frank Strack, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Empty Paris.


Beautiful Paris 😷 by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Bonifacio_1 by Arno Lucchini, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Empty Paris.


Confinement X by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dol-de-Bretagne, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
PHN00201 by Philippe Normand, on Flickr

*







*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Mont d'Or, Doubs


Le Mont d&#x27;or - 1430m by Christophe Patissou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Espalion, Aveyron (12)*
Espalion dans l&#x27;Aveyron by Bernard Pez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Rouen, Seine-Maritime


Vue sur la Ville de Rouen depuis le panorama by Roger Touflou Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ribérac, Dordogne (24)*
Ribérac / Dordogne/ FRANCE by Jean-Marc BOSC, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Empty revamped Bastille area at night


Confinement XI by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lorient, Morbihan (56)*
Couleurs de printemps à Lorient by Stéphane Coïc, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales


Collioure by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Coulommiers, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
September 2012 - France &amp; Spain Holiday - Coulommiers, France by Tony Darbyshire, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Narbonne, Aude


Narbonne by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny by JeanLemieux91, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Angers, Maine-et-Loire


Angers Maison d&#x27;Adam by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Dorat, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Le Dorat on Market Day in the Rain - May 2013 by La Maison de Cromac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorges de la Nesque, Vaucluse (84)*
Gorges de la Nesque by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Normandy Bridge


Sur le Pont de Normandie by Luc Wave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Château de Valençay by balese13, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Bec-Hellouin, Eure


Le Bec-Hellouin (Eure) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

Argenton-sur-Creuse

Argenton-sur-Creuse by Ivan van Nek, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Verneuil-sur-Avre, Eure


Verneuil-sur-Avre (Eure) - Eglise de la Madeleine by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Mouhée (Chantonnay), Vendée (85)*
-- 2 DSC_9110_ by Pat, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Champ-de-Bataille, Sainte-Opportune-du-Bosc, Eure


Château du Champ-de-Bataille (Eure) - La Source by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Mâcon city view - Hotel de Ville by falschesbild2000, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

Espalion

Espalion by Paul Smeets, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Beaumesnil, Eure


Château de Beaumesnil (Eure) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Grasse - Alpes maritimes - France by Daumas Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret


Meung-sur-Loire (Loiret) - Château - Façade principale by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arbois, Jura (39)*
ARBOIS (Jura). by DESMIDT Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Chamerolles, Chilleurs-aux-Bois, Loiret


Château de Chamerolles (Loiret) - Parc et étang by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aubusson, Creuse (23)*
La maison du tapissier by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Orléans, Loiret


Orléans (Loiret) - Parvis de la Cathédrale Sainte-Croix et rue Jeanne d&#x27;Arc (explore 05-01-20) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abbeville, Somme (80)*
58572-Abbeville by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Petit Trianon, Versailles, Yvelines


Parc du château de Versailles (Yvelines) - Petit Trianon - Jardin français - Château (façade ouest) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Épinal, Vosges (88)*
Epinal France (25) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Quesnoy, Nord


Nord - Le Quesnoy_6 by Thierry SZYMKOWIAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Seine by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lake Antre, Villards-d'Héria, Jura


Lac d&#x27;Antre by jerome courtin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg en Bresse by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lake Grand Maclu, Jura


Peaceful by Marcus Ortius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort (France) by Victor Daviau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaumont-de-Lomagne, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Beaumont de Lomagne 2019 by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lourmarin, Vaucluse


Lourmarin by Cri.84, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Calanque de Sormiou, Bouches-du-Rhône


Calanque de Sormiou (2) by Cri.84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar 6 by Maxence Lagalle, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Le Broc, Alpes-Maritimes


Le Broc, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen by John Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Menton, Alpes-Maritimes


Menton, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Hunawihr, Alsace*
Hunawihr by Gilles Couturier, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Nantes by Maman Voyage, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Morlaix, Finistère (29)*
2017 09 10 Viaduc de Morlaix 06 by Patrick Healy, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Trigance, Var


Trigance, Var, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Condom, Gers (32)*
Port Barlet and Baïse river mills from Pont des Carmes, Condom, France by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mimizan, Landes (40)*
worried surfgirl by David BARRIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Troyes , France by Perry Schets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calais, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Calais, Dep Pas de Calais by Patrick Demory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thionville, Moselle (57)*
Tour aux Puces by Jean-Paul Peters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois en fête by Laurent TRINCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Privas by elzinga alexander, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Orange:

Arc de Triomphe in Orange by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Fort de Sedan, Ardennes (08)*
Château Fort de Sedan by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Beauregard, La Bazoche-Gouet, Eure-et-Loir


Château de Beauregard by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Moustiers-Sainte-Marie by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
Sunrise on Honfleur by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Strasbourg, Alsace*

Strasbourg, Alsace, France by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Laon, Aisne


Cathédrale de Laon by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille (France) by Patrick Bertaux, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Claude Monet's garden, Giverny, Eure


Giverny by michel monedero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
QM2 &amp; TUG GUERANDE by Filamon44, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pierrefonds, Oise


Pierrefonds Hauts de France by michel monedero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Émilion, Gironde (33)*
Le village se Saint Émilion, Gironde, France by Eric Galton, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Périgueux, Dordogne


Edifice religieux by michel monedero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
Mur de végétation by Marc Lagneau, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Peillon, Alpes-Maritimes*
Peillon Landscape by Mark Fischer, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Etretat, Seine-Maritime


Etretat by michel monedero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
Rue Bourbonnous, Bourges by LMphoto23, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Quiberon, Morbihan

*
Quiberon by camaroem56, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
IMG_9702-B-W by Alain Robichon, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Carnac, Morbihan


les alignements de Kermario à Carnac by camaroem56, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Perpignan, Occitanie*
Perpignan by Alain, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Herbs garden and landscape - Cathédrale Saint-Étienne (Limoges/FR) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Thiron-Gardais, Eure-et-Loir


Chez Stéphane Bern  by Loïc LLH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loudun, Vienne (86)*
Loudun (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Nevers, Nièvre 


Nevers by Loïc LLH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Verdun and the Meuse River by Will, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Orcival, Puy-de-Dôme


BASILIQUE NOTRE DAME D&#x27;ORCIVAL (63) by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Hunspach, Alsace*
🇫🇷 Hunspach, Alsace (Grand Est) by JD●Kettering, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cholet, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Place travot - cholet by Pattedoie Emmanuel, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Perrecy-les-Forges, Saône-et-Loire


Eglise de Perrecy les Forges by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marmande, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Park, Marmande by Princess Lehmann, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chanonat, Puy-de-Dôme


Château de La Batisse Chanonat by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Epesses, Vendée (85)*
Le Grand Bazar 1900 IMG_6859 by THIERRY TAVARES, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chinon, Indre-et-Loire


Château de Chinon by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez, Aveyron by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lisieux, Calvados


Basilique de Lisieux (14) by Ivan LE ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Villefranche-sur-Mer*
Villefranche-sur-Mer, France by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lannion, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
France, Betragne, Lannion by Yannick Butenschön, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Ratilly, Yonne


Château de Ratilly (Yonne) (explore 09-06-14) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
Chalon-en-Champagne (formerly Chalon-sur-Marne) by Marten Kuilman, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lourmarin, Vaucluse


Château de Lourmarin (Vaucluse) - Vue sur le village by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Château de Laval (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Chamonix with Mont Blanc:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Orléans, Loiret


Orléans (Loiret) - Rue Jeanne d&#x27;Arc et cathédrale Sainte-Croix by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Verdun and the Meuse River by Will, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

More from Chamonix:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Metz, Moselle


Metz (Moselle) - Centre Pompidou-Metz by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
VANNES by Didier Le Cunff, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret


Meung-sur-Loire (Loiret) - Château - Façade principale by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abbeville, Somme (80)*
58572-Abbeville by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vendeuvre, Calvados


Château de Vendeuvre (Calvados) - Façade est - Miroir d&#x27;eau by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
The Miroir d&#x27;Eau (Water Mirror) (in explore) by Michael Guttman, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain


Monastère Royal de Brou by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Istres, Bouches-du-Rhône


Istres by balese13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
BASTIA - HAUTE CORSE 01-08-2020 08-22-25 by dakota 49, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Puycelsi, Tarn


Puycelsi by Jean-Paul Tonnelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio by coulportste, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Aigues-Mortes, Gard


Aigues Mortes by Jean-Paul Tonnelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen. France. by Alberto _fr, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Toulouse, Haute-Garonne


Dans la nuit, le Pont Neuf, Toulouse by Jean-Paul Tonnelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pouilly-lès-Feurs, Loire (42)*
Pouilly-lès-Feurs (Loire) by Gilles Péris y Saborit, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or


Semur-en-Auxois et l&#x27;Armançon by Jean-Paul Tonnelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy-en-Velay by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne


Vaux-le-Vicomte (F-77) Château by Michel Gérard Pineau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fréjus, Var (83)*
Fréjus by Didier Toulouze, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Calvi, Haute-Corse


Calvì by Cristiano Pelagracci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albertville, Savoie (73)*
2017-03-03-Albertville-0002 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr
*20th Stage of Tour de France 2020 started in Albertville, Savoie*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Corte, Haute-Corse


Corte by vadaszphotos ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nizza / Parc de la Colline du Château by Heiko Reinicke, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Pont-Audemer, Eure


Pont-Audemer by celia vassaux, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Quimper, Brittany by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aspremont, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Aspremont by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Evian les Bains, France


----------



## Shaun87 (Jul 8, 2019)

Etretat beach sunrise Normandy by ansgarscheffold, on Pixabay


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Les Gorges du pont du Diable:
location: Les Gorges du Pont du Diable









(my own shot)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châtelaillon-Plage, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chatelaillon Plage by Paul BOUZINAC, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

* Boulogne-sur-Mer *by me*:







*


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Roscoff, Finistère


Roscoff, Bretagne by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny # 1 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Puy Mary, Cantal (15)*
Vue du Puy Mary vers le col d&#x27;Eylac by Michel Fouché, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Véran, Hautes-Alpes


Saint Véran by Tinou61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69, 69M)*
Quais by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Basilique de la Visitation, Annecy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grand Colombier, Ain (01)*
Le Grand Colombier by Kenny Ovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble rue Felix Poulat by Alec Bétrancourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villard-de-Lans, Isère (38)*
Villard de Lans by Denis Boulay, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Saint-Jean-de-Luz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


Vista del puerto de Saint-Jean-de-Luz. by Mackedwars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moutiers, Savoie (73)*
Moûtiers by Guy Rougier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Argoules, Somme


Abbaye de Valloires III by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Foron, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Rainy day with canon eos 600D by POZZOLINI Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vergisson, Saône-et-Loire


The harmony of a landscape by Chemose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Champagnole, Jura (39)*
Champagnole by gerandlg, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Solutré, Saône-et-Loire


Fall adornment by Chemose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
Charleville-Mezieres by yakomachi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Entrée de ville by Fr-Xavier Lechat, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud


2020_Corse_2_Bonifacio by Mat. K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thionville, Moselle (57)*
Thionville by Leo Barosanu, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Chapaize, Saône-et-Loire


Chapaize (Saône-et-Loire) - Eglise Saint-Martin (XIe) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand by Sebastien Rigault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
90 Ans gare de Limoges by Michel RICORDEAU, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vouglans, Jura


Le lac de Vouglans (Jura, France) #vouglans #lac #ete #barragedf #cielnuageux #visite by Nabely_photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
Poitiers, city in France founded by the Romans by kitmasterbloke, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Béthune, Pas-de-Calais


Le beffroi de Béthune, North of France by matthieu duval, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reims, Marne (51)*
Notre-dame de reims, France (Reims Cathedral) by natureloving, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Arras, Pas-de-Calais


Citadelle de Vauban by matthieu duval, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chaumont, Haute-Marne (52)*
Architecture by Martial C, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Les Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône


Les Baux-de-Provence by Amren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Péronne, Somme (80)*
France, Peronne IMG_0741 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sarlat-La-Canéda, Dordogne


Sarlat-La-Canéda by Dimz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Nancy, France IMG_0904 by Phillip Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


Sisteron et le rocher de la Baume by Sylvain A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
Vannes 2020-56 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Annecy, Haute-Savoie


Annecy, Quai Napoléon III by Sylvain A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez, ville aux champs by Michel Séguret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Horror, horror... by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône


Fin d&#x27;après-midi au port de Cassis by Sylvain A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont du Gard, Gard (30)*
PONT DU GARD-0257 by philippe murtas, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Briançon, Hautes-Alpes


Briançon by Sylvain A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Azay-le-Ferron, Indre (36)*
IMGP8898 by Alain RAPPENEAU, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Uzerche, Corrèze


Uzerche- Corrèze- France by Globetrotteur17... Ici, là-bas ou ailleurs..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel by Radek Fluder, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm afraid this is not Mont Saint-Michel no? 



christos-greece said:


> *Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
> St Michael&#x27;s Mount in Cornwall is the younger brother of Mont-Saint-Michel in France. by Paolo Panero, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Avignon, Vaucluse


Avignon vu de l&#x27;ile de la barthelasse by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Mâcon (France) by Klaus Bochem, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

La Ciotat, Bouches-du-Rhône


La Ciotat by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Chambery by Mariusz Kucharczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Pont Valentré &amp; Comète Neowise by Johnny Carragoua, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bauduen, Var


Bauduen, au bord du lac de Sainte Croix du Verdon by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marmande, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Vive la France by Martijn Pouw, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône


l&#x27;entrée du port de Cassis by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montluçon, Allier (03)*
Place Saint Pierre by Wouter Bregman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Pluie à Gap by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergerac, Dordogne (24)*
Bergerac by David Bramhall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nyons, Drôme (26)*
France - Nyons by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort by dmitry vetrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux II. France by Ton Olivart Dalmau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise. by pascal lacour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
20200727_2582 by René PAUL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
La Roche-sur-Yon by William Chevillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château Chalon, Jura (39)*
Chateau Chalon by Gareth Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dax, Landes (40)*
FRANCE 2018 by Jacky Thigé, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Herrisson creek waterfall, Jura


IMG_20201026_140528 by *Bren*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*
beziers, Languedoc, France by @LFLD, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vineyards this Fall, Lavigny, Jura


IMG_20201028_105217 by *Bren*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Notre-Dame-du-Haut, Haute-Saône (70)*
Notre Dame du Haut - Ronchamp - Le Corbusier by Sam valadi, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Another waterfall on the Herisson creek, Jura


IMG_20201026_142340 by *Bren*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Abbaye Saint-Germain d&#x27;Auxerre by MJL!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Auch, France by Johan Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval 93 l&#x27;église rue du Pont de Mayenne by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
Orleans by David Bramhall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oyonnax, Ain (01)*
Fête de l&#x27;hiver Oyonnax 2019 by Leon Vaillat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Soissons, Aisne (02)*
Soissons by Mathieu MORICE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse by L E T A R N A I S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg en Bresse by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre by _PEC_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dole, Jura (39)*
Dole by @lain G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mende, Lozère (48)*
Mende Cévènnes by Axel Dulon, on Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Lyon,* this morning (the yellow sky caused by the Sirroco that brought the sand from the Sahara) :









https://www.leprogres.fr/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Decize, Nièvre (58)*
Decize, 58. by Tchitcho&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
Beauvais by Gilles Revelles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sedan, Ardennes (08)*
Château Fort de Sedan by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen - Château by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Épinal, Vosges (88)*
Epinal - France by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Albi:

City of Albi, south-west France by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar by Miguel Mora Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
_MG_0067 by LuisKr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Pontvieux Montauban by Phil Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Balade sur la Meuse by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Quentin, Aisne (02)*
Saint-Quentin, vue sur la Basilique by patrick, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vernon, Eure*


DOWNTOWN VERNON FRANCE by Glenn Mills, on Flickr

Unlike any other town I've posted in this thread, there are surprisingly few pics of Vernon online. Most tourists probably don't spend any time in the town but go straight to the Claude Monet property nearby. And the town itself shows almost no signs of that care towards quality public space that makes passers-by to stop, enjoy and take a photo. But the town's potential is very high. The architecture and the banks of the Seine are very pretty and after all its the closest Norman town to Paris.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
place bonnyaud le jour by kingcharlemagnee, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vernon, Eure*


Vernon by Jean-Luc Bailleul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle Sunset v2 by Sébastien GABORIT, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vernon, Eure*

Village street and Church - Vernon France by Glenn Mills, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Église Saint-Jacques...and its shiny new spires. by Micky B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
P6161094 by Carlos Olmo Bosco Vagamundos.net, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ I think that's Chauvigny, not far from Poitiers in the same department

*Vernon, Eure* - inside the gothic church

Collégiale de Vernon by Dominique ROCHAT, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vernon, Eure* - the iconic old mill from the medieval bridge

Vernon, Normandie by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr

Bonus: a panorama that gives a clearer image of how the bridge used to be


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges by Marc LUCZAK, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vernon, Eure*









Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Houses at foot of old town, Rue de Montmoreau, Angoulême, France by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vernon, Eure*

Vernon, Normandie by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux by angela massagni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergerac, Dordogne (24)*
Bergerac-Dordogne by Jean-Marc Bilquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melun, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Seine et Marne, Melun, Noel, 8 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
ANNECY by Christine Y-K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Arras, North of France by Flying-Coyotus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Le Mans - Place du Jet d&#x27;eau 6707 by Franck BARRÉ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez, Aveyron by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice, Place Masséna by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
Rue des Halles, La Roche sur Yon by _SHERWOOD_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis (93)*
Saint-Denis by Herbert Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Privas, Ardeche (07)*
Privas by elzinga alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg, France by Jerry Burchfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mulhouse, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Mulhouse France by Peter Beljaards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Troyes_France by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
Bourges by coralnia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Alençon by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buzançais, Indre (36)*
near Buzancais, France by lizvayda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto-Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Au port de plaisance-01 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calvi, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Corsica / Corse - Calvi by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Étampes, Essonne (91)*
_DSC1556_DxO by Alexandre Dolique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auch, Gers (32)*
La ville d&#x27;Auch by Maël Faudot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Alsthom TFS - TAN 334 by Pi Eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Issoire, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
DSCF3107 Besse-et-Saint-Anastaise (Puy-de-Dôme) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
Charleville-Mezieres#Fl (3) by Roger JEAMBAIRE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Albi,France by Lonfunguy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grasse, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Grasse, France by ntalka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dinan, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Bretagna. Dinan, case medioevali su Place des Mercier by Gerardo Caputi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*
Quimper by Jean-claude Laboz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy-en-Velay - La fontaine Crozatier by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vivario, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Vivario, Corsica by Barrie T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto-Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
La ville et ses flamants! by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
Perigueux by Pavel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux by angela massagni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Centre Angoulême by Maxime Bonzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle Sunset v2 by Sébastien GABORIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vierzon, Cher (18)*
Vierzon by Drics67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Épinal, Vosges (88)*
Epinal France (31) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois aan de Loire by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_ the Château de Versailles _


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy-en-Velay - La fontaine Crozatier by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
16_Transparent by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Market on Cours Saleya - Vieux Nice by Marc LUCZAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brest, Finistère (29)*
Brest, Brittany, France by Ricoucou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landerneau, Finistère (29)*
The living bridge by Anthony Troc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mûr-de-Bretagne, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Mûr-de-Bretagne by Tom Webster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pontivy, Morbihan (56)*
Pontivy Bridge by Pete Halewood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Fougeres - castello 3 by roberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval by catherine ¨MOSINIAK-PAILLIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marmande, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Park, Marmande by Princess Lehmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval France Christmas Day 2019 by Nick Jenner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-le-Duc (Meuse, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
Beauvais by Gilles Revelles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Gilles-Croix-de-Vie, Vendée (85)*
Saint-Gilles-Croix-de-Vie by Erik van Barneveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble à l'heure bleue, vers périphérie © Bernard Grua by Bernard Grua Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manosque, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Manosque by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Briançon, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Briançon by Guillaume Brialon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
2016-08-17 11.02.00.jpg by dpsavage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen. France. by Alberto _fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dinan, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Bretagna. Dinan, case medioevali su Place des Mercier by Gerardo Caputi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macôn, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
183 Mâcon by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Le Mans - Place du Jet d&#x27;eau 6707 by Franck BARRÉ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
The Guardian of Besançon by Philippe Saire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salon-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Salon de Provence by John McDougall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Fontainebleau by John Allen, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or (21)*


View from Quai d'Armançon, Semur-en-Auxois, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Château de Chantilly by Valérie Dupriez, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rouen:

Rouen: The Aitre of St-Maclou 1526-1533 by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Soirée au faîte III by Lucas Jacquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buzançais, Indre (36)*
Buzançais (1) by Gareth Leyshon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Tours by Haxtorm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
Jour 14 - Le Havre et Honfleur, France by Karl Massia-Demers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Abbaye Saint-Germain d&#x27;Auxerre by MJL!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gex, Ain (01)*
Gex by Peter Albion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
HeuliezBus GX 327 n°58 by Ronan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
Hotel de Ville of Poitiers at night by Dik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bellac, Haute-Vienne (87)*
LE PONT DE LA PIERRE ET L'EGLISE DE NOTRE DAME, BELLAC - FRANCE (3) (20131107-DSC_9242©ELN) 2 by Errol Niblett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roanne, Loire (42)*
Roanne 17.9.2016 4301 by Elmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
It's a long way to the bottom by Count Rushmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Place de Jaude by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Péronne, Somme (80)*
France, Peronne IMG_0741 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Perpignan Bridge by Ian Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Donjon de Niort, Deux-Sèvres, Nouvelle-Aquitaine by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
Versalles invernal by Rodrigo Piedra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Verdun and the Meuse River by Will, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoux, Aude (11)*
L'Aude Limoux by Richard Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val (Cantal, France) by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergerac, Dordogne (24)*
Fabulous France by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var (83)*
City of Toulon by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Neolithic site, *Carnac, Morbihan*

Carnac by Hervé Inisan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
Notre-Dame-en-Vaux - Châlons-en-Champagne by Teddy Picaudé, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Île-aux-Moines*, *Morbihan* (an actual island in the gulf of Morbihan)

Francia Ile aux moines - Bretagna by Tommaso Manzi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Langres, Haute-Marne (52)*
Le Foy by Carsten Leinhäuser, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Île-aux-Moines*, *Morbihan*


Bretagne by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto-Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Beautiful morning at Porto-Vecchio&#x27;s marina, Corsica by Simply Stella, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vannes*, capital of *Morbihan*

_DSC1322_DxO by Eve C, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vivario, Haute-Corse (2B)*
France - Corsica - Vivario by Greg Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vannes*, *Morbihan* (the same two houses as in my previous photo, but looking in the opposite direction towards the cathedral)

vannes by frederic Loussouarn, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vannes*, *Morbihan*. One more pic from this special place.

City by tripklik --, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Angoulême, Charente, France by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle Sunset v2 by Sébastien GABORIT, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vannes*, *Morbihan*

Home sweet home by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vannes*, *Morbihan*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kLuyub


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers Loire 16.9.2016 4038 by Elmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buzançais, Indre (36)*
Buzançais (1) by Gareth Leyshon, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vannes*, *Morbihan*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2cZ9JGC


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Vannes*, *Morbihan*

Diagonale by sylvie DENAUX, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Bonne année à vous tous !!! by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The only attraction on the Stuhan island are man-made )

Ile de Stuhan, Men Du. Karnak. Codi Cerrig. Balancing Stones. by Gwylan, sur Flickr


*Morbihan*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Place de la comédie by Julien Maury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Château de Chantilly by Valérie Dupriez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
La cathédrale d'Amiens by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Tumulus Saint-Michel at *Carnac, Morbihan*

Tumulus Saint-Michel by Jovan Kubicek, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Lô, Manche (50)*
Saint-Lo by Eduard Ballestero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Trams de Besançon (France) by Alain GAVILLET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Valence Drôme France by Jacques Caffin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lorient, Morbihan (56)*
Sunbeams on the harbour of Lorient by Yolanda Miel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Millau, Aveyron (12)*
P1020157 by Marc Noordink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château De Val by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Aile sud Renaissance (XVIe), château royal de Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Nouvelle-Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lure, Haute-Saône (70)*
2019 Frankrijk 0856 Lure by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
Saint-Étienne : Même Alain Afflelou a dû régler ses lunettes ! Oui, des trolleybus modernes en France ! Un Trollino 12 IMC traverse les voies du tramway en centre-ville. (23.01.2021) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le-Puy-en-Velay Il by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Place Verdun Tarbes by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Troyes , France by Perry Schets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre by Paul Smeets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Aigues-Mortes en été (34) by Dam.R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Dans le Lot. by Ewan McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*

Toulouse 3 by Denis Angers, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand by constance mcfly, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*

Balade toulousaine by pascalG31, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers Loire 16.9.2016 4038 by Elmar, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*

La pluie, c&#x27;est pas pour moi... by pascalG31, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macôn, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
183 Mâcon by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*

Rue passante by pascalG31, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
France - Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes - Grenoble - View over city from Bastille by Jules, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

This weekend marks the start of Christmas markets all over France. My favourite one, outside of Alsace, is the one in *Rouen, Seine-Maritime*

Marché de Noel de Rouen by Frédéric BISSON, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice, Place Masséna by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*. If you happen to be there in winter, the wheel is a must-do. The view at night over the medieval city is astonishing.


__
https://flic.kr/p/q5Hze7


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
Porte Sainte-Croix, Chalôns-en-Champagne by v o y a g e u r, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Habere Poche, Haute Savoie:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*

Noël à Rouen by Tien ANh NGUYEN, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chaumont, Haute-Marne (52)*
Ville médiévale by Dirk Kopmann, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*


__
https://flic.kr/p/q6RTTD


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Palais Longchamp, Marseille, France by víctor patiño george, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*


__
https://flic.kr/p/qncTPy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont-Audemer, Eure (27)*
PONT AUDEMER by ANSELM PALLÀS, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*


__
https://flic.kr/p/pr1wPe

There are more nice pictures of the streets of Rouen decorated for winter on this Flickr account, but I try to only post those with a vertical format (because the new forum software has a less wide display which does not help photos in horizontal format...)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
16_Transparent by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montbéliard, Doubs (25)*
Montbéliard by Analog Berliner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Mont de Marsan « la Ville aux Trois Rivières » IMG_5669 by manuel de macedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Épernay, Marne (51)*
Epernay by adelindw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble, Cours Jean Jaures by Alec Bétrancourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Gap Noël 2018 by Max Audouard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Pont de Saint Nazaire by A. d'Azay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Palais de l'Ile @ Canal @ Thiou @ Old Town @ Annecy by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var (83)*
City of Toulon by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Étretat by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
Foix by Tomas Jezek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
place bonnyaud le jour by kingcharlemagnee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac de Monteynard-Avignonet, Isère (38)*
Face to Face with the Sun! by Romain Didier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand by abelgrc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
View from the place Graslin 02 by smilla4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Dorat, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Le Dorat on Market Day in the Rain - May 2013 by La Maison de Cromac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fréjus, Var (83)*
Fréjus by Didier Toulouze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Hospital de La Grave by Jorge Carvalhinho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Again: Niort... (Explored..) by Hans Kool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Foron, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Rainy day with canon eos 600D by POZZOLINI Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges - sunset by Bill Baroud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
Périgueux by Juanpablo Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduct de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Approaching the Millau Viaduct...travelling North by Micky B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Nerac Weir - 02 by Mike Ricketts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon - Lumière sur le quai Vauban by Samuel Carpentier-Postel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Chamonix Mont Blanc, France by Tram Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
18052019-Mont Saint-Michel _DSC-6835-Modifier by Eliane Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
le Haut-de-Cagnes by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fréjus, Var (83)*
Fréjus by Didier Toulouze, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Early morning in Saint Jean d'Arves, Les Sybelles.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var (83)*
Toulon, Quai Cronstadt. by Olivier Blaise, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rescue dog in Saint Jean d'Arves, Les Sybelles.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
FOIX by L09C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
charleville-mezieres_place-ducale_4178_9684670935_o by Visit Ardenne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Fontaine Monumentale, Valence by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Briançon, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Briançon, spring morning by peet-astn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Beaune by Allan Harris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ I've been in that parklet... The view changed a lot since 2012! 😅


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Touet-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
village de Touët-sur-Var by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux0152 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
140821_StEtienne_203 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers (Nièvre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Arc en ciel made in Privas 🌈 by Timothé Conjard, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Carcassonne, Aude*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iC3V5q


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Cathédrale Par Nuit Rouge by LonánWL, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Orange, Vaucluse*


Orange, Vaucluse, France by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by o coeur de la photo - Orlando Mendes, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Orange, Vaucluse*










source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar (Alsacia) Petit Venice by Hernando Medina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Donjon de Niort, Deux-Sèvres, Nouvelle-Aquitaine by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ribérac, Dordogne (24)*
Ribérac / Dordogne/ FRANCE by Jean-Marc BOSC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
Uitzicht vanaf het kasteel in Foix by Frits Kooijmans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Macon, France. by Seckington Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre - 89 by eric JOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Peillon, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Peillon Landscape by Mark Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux0152 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*


View from the Vineyards, Kaysersberg, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Chamonix, Haute Savoie:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Parc et château de Valençay, Valençay, Indre by Olive Titus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval 93 l'église rue du Pont de Mayenne by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Cathédrale de Laon by Valérie Dupriez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Perpignan Bridge by Ian Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montbéliard, Doubs (25)*
Montbeliard by dmitry vetrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69M)*
Lyon by Rich Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorges de la Nesque, Vaucluse (84)*
Gorges de la Nesque and Mont Ventoux by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux II. France by Ton Olivart Dalmau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, Var (83)*
City of Toulon by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Vue imprenable sur auch et ses alentours by gregory baggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drome (26)*
One fine morning in Valence, France by j lankester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lac de Monteynard-Avignonet, Isère (38)*
Face to Face with the Sun! by Romain Didier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
France 2016 by Henry Cohen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg en Bresse by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois by Giuseppe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez by Benito Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Annecy, Francia 6704 by Fèlix González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gueret, Creuze (23)*
Place - 23000 GUERET - France by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Outer Harbour by martin.hughes14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bagnères-de-Luchon, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Bagneres de Luchon by Folko Seinsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduct de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Millau Viaduct by Krisztián Tóth., on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Colmar

Colmar, France by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-le-Duc by Didier GOMBERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Pont Vieux, Carcassonne by Mark Bangert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Palais Longchamp, Marseille, France by víctor patiño george, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Langres, Haute-Marne (52)*
Le Foy by Carsten Leinhäuser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto-Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Au port de plaisance-01 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzés, Gard (30)*
Gros béguin ! by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brive-la-Gaillarde, Corrèze (19)*
Brive La Gaillarde by Philippe Lagarrigue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Affrique, Aveyron (12)*
_DSC4568.jpg by the Live in Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cholet, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Vue sur l'Église Notre-Dame de Cholet by Thomas Loire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon - Lumière sur le quai Vauban by Samuel Carpentier-Postel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
DSC_0997_CHATEAU DE VIZILLE (Isère) by anne chesneau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Nice - avenue Borriglione - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Palais Longchamp, Marseille, France by víctor patiño george, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Cahors-Lot by Jean-Marc Bilquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont du Gard, Gard (30)*
PONT DU GARD-0257 by philippe murtas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois by Giuseppe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble à l'heure bleue, vers périphérie © Bernard Grua by Bernard Grua Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Les Ollières by Monsieur Moufles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Pontvieux Montauban by Phil Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château d&#x27;Angers by Noémie Radix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Entrée de ville by Fr-Xavier Lechat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Horror, horror... by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
Perigueux by Pavel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Ô Toulouse by Thomas Schirmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Tram on Place Darcy, Dijon by Tony Dewick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Railway, Sunset - Valence by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Alençon (61), France by Eelco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villefranche-de-Rouergue, Aveyron (12)*
Untitled by Sarah-Vie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges - sunset by Bill Baroud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (64)*
Perpignan_24042017-005 by stefano Merli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Petite France by Evgeny Kovalev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
20191207_154812 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Mirador secreto de Lyon by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
Kathedrale Saint-Pierre, Beauvais by T-K-Foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Ville de Gap (05) by Damien RAMOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel (Saint Michael's Mount). by Nicolas Auger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Grand-Bornand, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Le Grand-Bornand by Sam Photos - Sony full frame, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Route Napoléon [N85] - Gap (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Un &quot; p’tit &quot; tour en train…🚂 (Savoie 09/2019) by Gerard Carron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
Charleville-Mezieres by yakomachi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Creusot, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le Creusot, France by Dito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
IMG_7952 by aec20879, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg en Bresse by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Cathedrale Rodez nuit by Benito Orion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rochefort, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Rochefort-Charente Maritime by Jean-Marc Bilquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montbéliard, Doubs (25)*
Montbeliard (1) by Jim Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Petite France by Evgeny Kovalev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
20191207_154812 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
BelfortMainSquareFromAbove by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
Châteauroux 36 by philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre - nuit - 10 janvier 2015 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille, France by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
merry-go-round in the form of a Christmas tree by Laurent Letort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
125 - Paris en Décembre 2021 - Place Vendôme by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
La Basilique et la roue 1 by Le Lutin d&#x27;Ecouves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Marché de Noël - Amiens 2021-96 by Xavier DUVAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
merry-go-round in the form of a Christmas tree by Laurent Letort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Albi - Christmas decoration by Pierre Chambion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Bijna donker ... | Almost dark ... by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Niort... by Hans Kool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
2020- mapemonde - by rené craps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand dans sa parure de fêtes by cRiS-ToF63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gueret, Creuze (23)*
Place - 23000 GUERET - France by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Place de la Pucelle - Rouen by Eric Dar, on Flickr










*Happy New Year to all!
Bonne année à tous!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Spring Has Arrived in Clermont-ferrand by GreG ☏ G.G [ iPhoneOgraphy ], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille by night by Tanguy Bègue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto-Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Views on Porto Vecchio... by Wolfgang Fritsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Place de la comédie by Julien Maury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
septembre 2008 vesoul_00046 by claude rebourcet, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Sankt (5 d ago)

where is the most beautiful place in France?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
l'Ardèche by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval by night by Corentin Louis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Épernay, Marne (51)*
Epernay by adelindw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges - sunset by Bill Baroud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Lô, Manche (50)*
Saint-Lo by Eduard Ballestero, on Flickr


----------

